# Walking Dead



## ohmyliver (Aug 25, 2010)

Trailer here


from comic series to tv series.... looks very good....  directed by the director of The Shawshank redemption etc. 

Wonder when it will be (legitamately) be available in the UK


----------



## Sadken (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't wait.  Looking forward to taking receipt of Hardback book number 5 too.  

Egg from This Life (?!)


----------



## oddworld (Aug 25, 2010)

According to FX UK it airs in November.

Different trailer and more info here: http://walkingdead.fxuk.com/


----------



## TruXta (Sep 24, 2010)

BUMP!

Was really glad to read that the series won't be slavishly following the comic book's plot. Would have made for quite a boring watch for those who've read them....


----------



## Balbi (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm excited by this. Hours of zombie excellence.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't like horror films. Except for zombies. 

This looks proper bo.


----------



## gsv (Oct 1, 2010)

Trailer looks very good.
Airs in the UK on FX? Damn - I've only got free-to-air (Virgin) channels.

GS(v)


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2010)

The set up looks identical to 28 Days Later and from the trailer the rest looks like every zombie movie ever made, complete with the half corpse from Return of the Living Dead and the overhead shots from swarming zombies from the Dawn of the Dead remake This isn't grabbing me yet.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2010)

The story is character-driven tho, and that's the kicker. As it's an ongoing comic with no end in sight there's no grand finale they have to plot their way towards - hence no need for deus ex and macguffins just to advance the story towards a predefined end. The comic is very much not like 28DL or DotD.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 1, 2010)

Reno said:


> The set up looks identical to 28 Days Later and from the trailer the rest looks like every zombie movie ever made, complete with the half corpse from Return of the Living Dead and the overhead shots from swarming zombies from the Dawn of the Dead remake This isn't grabbing me yet.


 
To be fair there is such a plethora of zombie films now it will be hard to do something with the fellas not done before.


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2010)

D'wards said:


> To be fair there is such a plethora of zombie films now it will be hard to do something with the fellas not done before.



That's another reason why I'm not that excited about this apart from the fact that I'm not a huge Darabont fan. I'm zombied out. Still as  a horror movie fan, I'll keep an open mind and if it gets decent reviews then I'll check it out. With Mad Men and Breaking Bad AMC currently has the two best drama series on air.

The last time anybody did anything genuinely original and fun with zombies was Charlie Brooker's Dead Set.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd advice you to check out the comic book series before casting your verdict on the story as such, even if (or especially given that) the show won't follow all the twists and turns of the books. Agreed that it doesn't do anything original about the idea of zombies as such, but is that really the mark of quality zombie output? Dead Set was very much canonical in its treatment of what zombies are and what they do, but that was rather besides the point. Same with Walking Dead; the focus won't be on the zombies as such - they are entirely trad - but rather the fact that we follow a group of characters throughout a prolonged series of encounters with a zombified civilization.

Probably a good thing then that Zombieland became a film rather than a show, else that niche would've been taken.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 1, 2010)

TruXta said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Was really glad to read that the series won't be slavishly following the comic book's plot. Would have made for quite a boring watch for those who've read them....


 
It's the thing that's almost Guaranteed to ruin the TV series...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 2, 2010)

Why? It wouldn't surprise me if they stick to some of the major arcs, seems like they'll do the beginning pretty close to the books anyway. Can't see that that'll be a recipe for shitness tho.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 2, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Why? It wouldn't surprise me if they stick to some of the major arcs, seems like they'll do the beginning pretty close to the books anyway. Can't see that that'll be a recipe for shitness tho.


 
well two clear reasons

1 it's the stories about the people which made the series really the gradual mentality of having to kill lot's of your friends and people in general and how kids eventually become mental or savage etc growing up in it/around it/ it being all they know how people learn to cope (girl with the corpses of her boyfriend, limbless and jawless will almost certainly not be featured) 
2 if it strays too far away from the series the core likely audience ie the readers of the original series who've wanted to see screen adaptation/version for a long time now will turn off in droves and if the current rating's death of programs is anything to go by it'll be cancelled shortly afterwards... (Lone Star managed 2 episodes before being cancelled the event is looking like being binned off after 3...)


----------



## Hoss (Oct 2, 2010)

For me, the black and white of the comics adds to the bleakness of the story, something that seemed to be immediately missing from the trailer.

There's no doubt I'll watch this but my expectations are lowered slightly after seeing it.


----------



## 8den (Oct 2, 2010)

Reno said:


> The last time anybody did anything genuinely original and fun with zombies was Charlie Brooker's Dead Set.



Well this is the interesting thing, the one thing that I was disappointed about dead set was that it finishes so soon, the tight finale with the producer killing them all by his own selfishness, instead of exploring how a self contained compound would handle a zombie outbreak. 

Reno when I picked up the first issue I was disappointed that it apes 28 days later. However what's really interesting about the comic book is that it's incredibly fucking grim, the death, rape, murder, vicious  infighting, the mental trauma. The body count amount recurring characters is staggering, and before the 5th volume starts the cast of characters is radically different from the start and the ones who have survived are carrying immense emotional and physical scars. 

I can't see how this can stay faithful to the original and be possibly broadcast, the comic is just too fucking bleak and vicious and violent


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 20, 2010)

*Sunday OCT 31*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 20, 2010)

8den said:


> I can't see how this can stay faithful to the original and be possibly broadcast, the comic is just too fucking bleak and vicious and violent



I think it could be epic tbf... 

and the level of cast change is going to be immense so that will keep interest in the series... 

I still think that they are pitching it wrong after all he finds his family after what 3 issues... so if people are expecting it to run along the lines of man looking for family then it'll be a fooking short series...

and whether lori will die at the prison is another thing i think the yanks will change baby killing ain't really their thang...


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 20, 2010)

I love zombies. They're like idiot vampires, empty dead shells without intelligence. Brooker got it just right.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 20, 2010)

jer said:


> I love zombies. They're like idiot vampires, empty dead shells without intelligence. Brooker got it just right.


 
walking dead zombies don't really have intelligence the detail in the most recent issues about their swarm mentality is kinda revealling in how dumb they are and of course they are starting to get weaker... but the humans are starting to get madder...


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 20, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> walking dead zombies don't really have intelligence the detail in the most recent issues about their swarm mentality is kinda revealling in how dumb they are and of course they are starting to get weaker... but the humans are starting to get madder...


 
Twice in one day, Garf! Anyways, I can't wait. At the moment I've only got True Blood to enjoy.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 21, 2010)

The first episode was awesome, though 'Egg' took some getting used to.


----------



## 8den (Oct 21, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> The first episode was awesome, though 'Egg' took some getting used to.


 
Can you let me know where you got the torrent


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 21, 2010)

8den said:


> Can you let me know where you got the torrent


 
This link was working at midday, don't know how long it will be active. I imagine its been posted all the usual places/everywhere by now. 

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=JV6VEDL5


----------



## Sadken (Oct 21, 2010)

I was impressed.  I liked Andrew Lincoln as Rick too and, tbh, I find Rick to be a sanctimonious fucking cock in the books.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah, i was waiting until 31st for this, is it out now?


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 21, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Ah, i was waiting until 31st for this, is it out now?


 
No, not officially. But it's not difficult finding an uploaded preview copy.


----------



## InfoBurner (Oct 21, 2010)

Just watched it. 
Bloody marvelous, great pacing, acting and pathos. 'Egg' pulls off the accent and is a wonderfully familiar face to be juxtaposed with such lashings of undead apocalyptica.


----------



## 8den (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got it waiting at home for me.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 21, 2010)

Watched the trailer for the first episode today, really looking forward to this. Broadcast on the same channel that shows Breaking Bad so it's not going to hold back on violence and swearing.

The series should be on eztv .it a few hours after it's shown in the US.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 22, 2010)

just seen it bodes well


----------



## 8den (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmm I was underwhelmed, maybe it's because I've read the comic and knew how it would turn out, but it was very anti climatic.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 26, 2010)

Just watched it and I really liked it. Only six episodes this season?

Felt sorry for the horse at the end


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 26, 2010)

only 6 episodes til it get's picked up usual standard thing you make 6 get green lighted for 12 then get green lighted for a second series... however if it's like breaking bad there'll be a second series in the making within around 3 months of the first ...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 27, 2010)

Trying to find this but everywhere I seem to find that has it online requires you to fill in about a million spam busting surveys.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2010)

any torrent site or megavideo/rapidshare will do you.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2010)

HQ link - http://stagevu.com/video/muahwmlszabr 

You can download or watch online from that link.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 27, 2010)

Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it's equally bleak and fitting the old woman zombie etc was very well done I though the half breed in the park...


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Trying to find this but everywhere I seem to find that has it online requires you to fill in about a million spam busting surveys.


 
The link I posted six days ago (bottom page one) is still working.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 27, 2010)

FX say they are going to be screening the director's cut of the first episode, which comes in at 70 minutes rather than the usual 44 minutes, and without adverts!

Edit:  Did anyone see the zombie publicity stunt in London today?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking foward to seeing this after seeing the trailer for it the other day!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome, just AWESOME

can't wait for the nest one.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Nov 4, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Awesome, just AWESOME
> 
> can't wait for the nest one.



An episode with zombie birds? ;-)


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 4, 2010)

Is there much difference between the pre-air episode that I've downloaded and the episode from last Sunday?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 4, 2010)

I enjoyed that. It's by a fair distance the goriest TV programme I've seen.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2010)

Er, when was this on then? I saw when it got advertised it was for this week(didn't say what day though), has it been shown or are people watching it online?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2010)

No worries found out when, thanks helpful people.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 5, 2010)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I enjoyed that. It's by a fair distance the goriest TV programme I've seen.


 
I take it you've never seen sparticus blood and sand then... this is well tame...


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 5, 2010)

Reno said:


> The last time anybody did anything genuinely original and fun with zombies was Charlie Brooker's Dead Set.


 

How the fuck was that in anyway original , same fucking zombie story as most other zombie stories except it was set in the big brother house .


----------



## Reno (Nov 5, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> How the fuck was that in anyway original , same fucking zombie story as most other zombie stories except it was set in the big brother house .



It was a crossover between the zombie genre and what was then this countries most popular reality show.  Seemed unusual to me.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 5, 2010)

I am half way through the comic book series which I started because of the excellent reviews it had been receiving and as a comic nut I am always interested in indie releases. Just wanted to throw in some thoughts. 

It's first and foremost a post apocalypse survival horror story in which the presence of zombies soon becomes nothing more than a hindrance and become very much peripheral to the story. IMO they're there just as an excuse to show some pretty horrific violence and gore. The core story is about the group of survivors and their relationships with each other. 

47 comics into the story and not once have any of the characters had a conversation as to what is actually going on and why what is happening is happening. I find that very strange. 

I don't know about the TV version but in the comic book there are no real likeable characters and generally the story is pretty shoddily written and the relationships are close to absurd. 

Later in the series it becomes almost Saw like in it's violence and is completely OTT, some of the things that happen to the characters are quite frankly repulsive and completely uncalled for (a main female character gets chained up and then brutally and systematically beaten and raped by a psychopathic despot). 

When I heard they were making it into a TV show I could not see how they could get it past the censors without editing the story to hell and ultimately leaving an incredibly mundane piece that's been told a million times before. For me, the first few editions were great, when Rick is discovering his situation (28 days later) but as soon as it becomes heavily character driven it grinds to a halt. The zombie bashing is so routine that it becomes boring. 

As I said, I am half way through the comic series and I have completely lost interest and have since ditched it. The characters are annoying and the story is absurd and the violence is extreme. The cover art and the landscape art were the only redeeming factors. 

I'll be watching the TV series but the casting of Egg as Rick does not bode well (why they couldn't find an American actor I do not know, the main guy from 'six feet under' would have been perfect casting IMO). 

Unless they completely rewrite the story I can't see this series maintaining pace because it gets so slow and as it slows it just starts to get more absurd and more violent. Mark my words, after the initial splatter fest of the opening two episodes I bet the show grinds to a halt.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 5, 2010)

((((paragraphs)))))


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 5, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I am half way through the comic book series which I started because of the excellent reviews it had been receiving and as a comic nut I am always interested in indie releases. Just wanted to throw in some thoughts.
> 
> It's first and foremost a post apocalypse survival horror story in which the presence of zombies soon becomes nothing more than a hindrance and become very much peripheral to the story. IMO they're there just as an excuse to show some pretty horrific violence and gore. The core story is about the group of survivors and their relationships with each other.
> 
> ...


 

I think you've entirely missed the point of the series and should stop reading something you've clearly not understood and dislike.

The series is bleak as fuck because unsurprisingly if the entire world died and became infected and had their barriers removed because no one would up hold social or legal convention then most people become savage in a realitively short period of time... 

The zombies are still key they are the ever present danger which drives and motivates pretty much everyones actions and the sadness of people losing their loved ones and desperately attempting to hold on to the final shreads of their humanity as each moment becomes more desperate and difficult is pretty much unending.  which is exactly what would happen if this situation were to occur... 

the series pulls no punches and isn't one which will turn out well nor is it likely to as things are clearly very very fucked...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 5, 2010)

This is amazing.


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 6, 2010)

It was not bad at all.......

(and i say this as someone who really doesn't like zombie stuff)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 6, 2010)

damnit...

I got all excited this morning there'd be a new episode today for Download then I realised that the UK showing is on the 5th a week after the US one and that it's actually shown on Sundays... So that'll be Monday before it's available...


----------



## Pingu (Nov 6, 2010)

mentalchik said:


> It was not bad at all.......
> 
> (and i say this as someone who really doesn't like zombie stuff)


 


+1 (except zombieland which was also cool)


kinda like day of the triffids but with zombies instead of triffids. and i loved dott (the book)


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 6, 2010)

Pingu said:


> +1 (except zombieland which was also cool)
> 
> 
> kinda like day of the triffids but with zombies instead of triffids.



Yup !


(still had a cushion handy though)


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 6, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I am half way through the comic book series which I started because of the excellent reviews it had been receiving and as a comic nut I am always interested in indie releases. Just wanted to throw in some thoughts.
> 
> It's first and foremost a post apocalypse survival horror story in which the presence of zombies soon becomes nothing more than a hindrance and become very much peripheral to the story. IMO they're there just as an excuse to show some pretty horrific violence and gore. The core story is about the group of survivors and their relationships with each other.
> 
> ...


 
I think this is complete cobblers, to be honest. The comic is paced really well - there are interludes when the action slows down for a bit but it rarely lasts more than an issue or two. I think that makes a lot of sense - let the characters catch their breaths and interact before the shit hits the fan again. And are you really complaining about a post-apocalyptic, zombie horror story being violent? What do you expect exactly? 

It isn't always easy to like the characters either but it is easy to sympathise with them. It's the whole point of the book - regular people being forced into this terrible situation in which they do terrible things to survive. They are unravelling mentally, physically and morally before our very eyes and therefore frequently unlikeable. The title - The Walking Dead - describes the plight of the characters as much as it does the zombies.

The only criticism I'd have of the book is that it lacks humour. People find something to joke about in the most outrageously bleak situations and I suspect a zombie apocalypse would be no different.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 6, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I think this is complete cobblers, to be honest. The comic is paced really well - there are interludes when the action slows down for a bit but it rarely lasts more than an issue or two. I think that makes a lot of sense - let the characters catch their breaths and interact before the shit hits the fan again. And are you really complaining about a post-apocalyptic, zombie horror story being violent? What do you expect exactly?
> 
> It isn't always easy to like the characters either but it is easy to sympathise with them. It's the whole point of the book - regular people being forced into this terrible situation in which they do terrible things to survive. They are unravelling mentally, physically and morally before our very eyes and therefore frequently unlikeable. The title - The Walking Dead - describes the plight of the characters as much as it does the zombies.
> 
> The only criticism I'd have of the book is that it lacks humour. People find something to joke about in the most outrageously bleak situations and I suspect a zombie apocalypse would be no different.


 
hence Rick saying we are the walking dead... 

TBf if you stopped at Michonnes rape then you'd probably think it was a brutal series but it's not even half way through and it's no where near ending as yet at 79 (released in about a week) with the pacing of the TV series then I'd expect Rick to find the camp and Shane to die in the next episode and have them packing ready to leave...  Which to me might lose a little in it's appeal...


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 6, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I think you've entirely missed the point of the series and should stop reading something you've clearly not understood and dislike.
> 
> The series is bleak as fuck because unsurprisingly if the entire world died and became infected and had their barriers removed because no one would up hold social or legal convention then most people become savage in a realitively short period of time...
> 
> ...



Read my post again because I think you missed the part where I wrote "I ditched it". That means I am no longer reading it. It's standard etiquette to at least pretend you read a post before attributing a response to it 

The story is just fantastically wack and it is poorly written. Simple as that.

Grabbed the first episode today. Will watch it later.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 6, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Read my post again because I think you missed the part where I wrote "I ditched it". That means I am no longer reading it. It's standard etiquette to at least pretend you read a post before attributing a response to it
> 
> The story is just fantastically wack and it is poorly written. Simple as that.
> 
> Grabbed the first episode today. Will watch it later.



You're an illiterate ignoramus... 

that's clear...


----------



## The Rural Juror (Nov 6, 2010)

no idea about the comic but the opening episode of the show was pretty poor: well made, decent effects, but riddled with cliches.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 6, 2010)

I also noticed there wasn't a single advert during it at all.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 6, 2010)

The Rural Juror said:


> no idea about the comic but the opening episode of the show was pretty poor: well made, decent effects, but riddled with cliches.


 
I strongly disagree.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 6, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I also noticed there wasn't a single advert during it at all.


 
FX showed the "director's cut" version of the first episode, which runs at about 70 minutes instead of 44.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 6, 2010)

Bungle73 said:


> FX showed the "director's cut" version of the first episode, which runs at about 70 minutes instead of 44.


 
Ah that explains it.


----------



## Ceej (Nov 6, 2010)

Pretty good for starters - Egg made a decent fist of it - not familiar with the books and I'm not expecting anything wildly original, so I'll probably enjoy it. And there's bugger all on TV on Fridays anyway.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 7, 2010)

Honestly, anybody thinking Walking Dead is some sort of horribly violent and disgusting zombie comic book has clearly never read Crossed.


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 7, 2010)

Ceej said:


> Pretty good for starters - Egg made a decent fist of it - not familiar with the books and I'm not expecting anything wildly original, so I'll probably enjoy it. And there's bugger all on TV on Fridays anyway.


 
I concur with this


----------



## janeb (Nov 7, 2010)

Thought that was really good


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 8, 2010)

Apart from the blatant 28 days rip off with the wake up in hospital though it was promising. Well paced and at least we knew why he was in hospital and what was happening over the course of the first episode. 

One thing though, how long was he in a 'coma'/sedated given the obvious relationship between his wife and his oppo? Oras i'm thinking was his wife was already having an affair with his mate?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 8, 2010)

With luck should have episode 2 by the end of the day.  @ BT

And it's a zombie series....of course there will be cliche's a plenty....it's _zombies_ FFS!


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 8, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Apart from the blatant 28 days rip off with the wake up in hospital though it was promising.


I believe its already been pointed out the comics came before 28 Days, and if anything is being ripped off it's probably the opening sequence of the Day of the Triffids.

Episode 2 is now available for download.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 8, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> I believe its already been pointed out the comics came before 28 Days, and if anything is being ripped off it's probably the opening sequence of the Day of the Triffids.
> 
> Episode 2 is now available for download.


 
Fair enough. Aye it would appear than that both took a wee bit from DotT.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 8, 2010)

People took their bloody time.

Streaming...not the greatest quality

http://www.novamov.com/video/ncqswckrtq6ym


----------



## The Groke (Nov 8, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> I believe its already been pointed out the comics came before 28 Days, and if anything is being ripped off it's probably the opening sequence of the Day of the Triffids.



FWIW, it would seem that 28 Days Later was 2002  and the comic series started in 2003.

Still, you are right about the Triffids.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 8, 2010)

Is that the same kid that got eaten by vamps in 'Dusk till Dawn'?


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 8, 2010)

The Groke said:


> FWIW, it would seem that 28 Days Later was 2002  and the comic series started in 2003.
> 
> Still, you are right about the Triffids.


 
That's what happens when one doesn't check  before typing  .... Those comics must've been banged out monthly, quite a feat.

Episode two: they seem to be diverging from the Comic already, which is good.


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

Is this scary?


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is this scary?


 
well i managed it and i'm a big wuss especially when it comes to zombies.......tiny bit but nothing major


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 8, 2010)

The Groke said:


> FWIW, it would seem that 28 Days Later was 2002  and the comic series started in 2003.
> 
> Still, you are right about the Triffids.


 
Kirkman on 28 Days Later similarities

_"Welcome to my life seven years ago. It was complete coincidence. I saw 28 Days Later shortly before the first issue of Walking Dead was released. That first issue came out in October of 2003 and 28 Days Later was released in the States in June of 2003. So we were working on our second issue by the time I saw it. It was going to be a matter of somehow trying to restage the entire first issue, because it was a very similar coma opening. I made a decision—which I pretty much regret at this point—I said, “You know what? It’s so different [from that point on], I will probably never hear anything about this.” And I was wrong. It was a little annoying. But great minds think alike, right?_

Source


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 10, 2010)

sorry what the fuck are they all doing in the city that doesn't happen til much later, ditto the smearing themselves in zombie gunk...

why didn't rick and glenn leap from roof to roof...

why was a charcter which only appears way after the farm and the prison appeared shakelled to the roof now... 

Lori and Shane WTF, seriously they fucked twice early on as lori reveals at the prison then nothing she hated him cos of her guilt she wasn't some sex starved nymph temptress waiting for a banging....

seriously played that all wrong...

man this is going down hill straight away...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 10, 2010)

Fuck off with the spoilers from the comics, dude!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 10, 2010)

Haven't read the comics but it would be abit crap if they were both exactly the same wouldn't it?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 10, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> sorry what the fuck are they all doing in the city that doesn't happen til much later, ditto the smearing themselves in zombie gunk...
> 
> why didn't rick and glenn leap from roof to roof...
> 
> ...


 
You realise Kirkmans been very involved in this and announced several times that there will be differences, some major, to the comics right?

For one thing an exact match to the comic would probably reach the end of issue 78 by the end of the first season


----------



## Ceej (Nov 11, 2010)

Not familiar with the comics but I like an 'adaptation' rather than a slavish reproduction, myself.....if I wanted a totally true to the book experience, I'd read the book. There's an advantage I think in not knowing exactly what will happen.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 11, 2010)

Ceej said:


> Not familiar with the comics but I like an 'adaptation' rather than a slavish reproduction, myself.....if I wanted a totally true to the book experience, I'd read the book. There's an advantage I think in not knowing exactly what will happen.



And hopefully people who have read the comics refrain from making any comments about them in the TV show thread.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 11, 2010)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Fuck off with the spoilers from the comics, dude!


 
it's been shown and it's available for download. 

so you fuck off really just fuck off...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 11, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Haven't read the comics but it would be abit crap if they were both exactly the same wouldn't it?



it's a bit crap that one of the things which made the comic work it's bleakness is being surgaryfied and dumbed down, the chronology is being fucked around with and that they've turned his wife from being a desperate but strong female character who fell into the arms of her husbands police partner out off a sense of loss and guilt which he eventaully can't deal with and causes a key story point in the loss of their humanity as a group into a cheating, randy, 1 dimensional character... 

that's way more crap.



Artaxerxes said:


> You realise Kirkmans been very involved in this and announced several times that there will be differences, some major, to the comics right?
> 
> For one thing an exact match to the comic would probably reach the end of issue 78 by the end of the first season



not it wouldn't if they paced each episode on the comic issue and at the rate of release (6 this series) they'd have around seasons at least before they even left the prison...



Ceej said:


> Not familiar with the comics but I like an 'adaptation' rather than a slavish reproduction, myself.....if I wanted a totally true to the book experience, I'd read the book. There's an advantage I think in not knowing exactly what will happen.


 
it's a comic not a book, the tv series should follow the canon already laid out not fuck with it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 11, 2010)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> And hopefully people who have read the comics refrain from making any comments about them in the TV show thread.


 
hopefully the illiterate who don't read will pick up the comics and see how it's differed from the tv series and why it's going down hill fast...


----------



## scifisam (Nov 11, 2010)

I just finished subtitling the second episode, having had to do the bloody thing twice due to to a Windows Update wiping out all my work, so I am now one of the walking dead myself. 

Anyway, not seeing the first episode means that I still have no idea how the zombocalypse actually happened, nor the details of some of the relationships, but it worked for me nonetheless. The characters were all pretty likeable; I'm considering letting my daughter watch it simply because Glenn is exactly like her usual description of the ideal boy, only a little too old. 

Egg's accent is bloody terrible. 

Andrea's being played by Marita Covarrubias from the X-Files! She doesn't look much older, considering the passage of time. And the nasty redneck is someone as I've seen as a nasty redneck in two different TV shows recently - he has the perfect face for it. In real life he probably collects teapots and is a big fan of opera.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 11, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's a bit crap that one of the things which made the comic work it's bleakness is being surgaryfied and dumbed down, the chronology is being fucked around with and that they've turned his wife from being a desperate but strong female character who fell into the arms of her husbands police partner out off a sense of loss and guilt which he eventaully can't deal with and causes a key story point in the loss of their humanity as a group into a cheating, randy, 1 dimensional character...
> 
> *that's way more crap.*
> 
> ...


 
I'll watch it myself before making such a judgment then, rather than listen to some random angry internet person.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 11, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> hopefully the illiterate who don't read will pick up the comics and see how it's differed from the tv series and why it's going down hill fast...



"read" "comics"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 11, 2010)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> "read" "comics"


 
are you taking the piss outta dyslexic for spelling shit cunt?

you wanna watch that...

prejudiced little shit...


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ceej said:


> Not familiar with the comics but I like an 'adaptation' rather than a slavish reproduction, myself.....if I wanted a totally true to the book experience, I'd read the book. There's an advantage I think in not knowing exactly what will happen.


 
I agree – I've read the comics so I want the TV show to be something that's going to surprise me every so often.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 12, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> are you taking the piss outta dyslexic for spelling shit cunt?
> 
> you wanna watch that...
> 
> prejudiced little shit...



Wut?

I'm a prejudiced little shit?


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 12, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> seriously played that all wrong...
> 
> man this is going down hill straight away...



I don't understand you, GarfieldLeShat, earlier in this thread I made a prediction about the television series which you rather aggressively flamed me for but you are now contradicting yourself by echoing my sentiments. You then have the audacity to call me an ignoramus?



It's sad because I agree with some of your points regarding Lori/Shane but as you appear to be kicking off at various other posters I am going to sit and let you ostracise yourself from this thread by acting like a stroppy teenager which I can only assume you are.

For the record my assumptions were absolutely correct. Egg has been miscast as Rick, his accent is awful and his acting too sincere. The writers have completely adjusted the comic book story for the televised series and (even earlier than predicted) episode 2 has already descended into farce. Honestly, walking around with a zombie intestine necklace with chopped of hands dangling from it. Not even the comic book went that far.

I expect worse to come.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 12, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> are you taking the piss outta dyslexic for spelling shit cunt?
> 
> you wanna watch that...
> 
> prejudiced little shit...


 
Wow.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 12, 2010)

Just watched the 2nd episode online. As someone who has no expectations as i didn't read the comics, i found it enjoyable. Don't know why some are moanng tbh, as a tv series its working perfectly so far.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone seen #3 yet?

My torrent's on 90%....I hate bloody waiting for stuff


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm waiting for GayfieldLeShats response...<zips up flame proof suit and dives for cover>


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Saw the first two, not impressed at all.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 15, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I'm waiting for GayfieldLeShats response...<zips up flame proof suit and dives for cover>


 
the only difference being that I watched before coming out with any judgement as opposed to a twat like you who writes stuff off before having seen it... 

I'll bet you like like event horizon too dontcha...


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 15, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> the only difference being that I watched before coming out with any judgement as opposed to a twat like you who writes stuff off before having seen it...
> 
> I'll bet you like like event horizon too dontcha...



Captital t. Start of a new sentence. '*The* only difference...'

'...the only difference being that I watched before'. Watched what? Where is the object? An elephant? A dust pan?

'I'll bet you *like like*..' typo.

'...event horizon'. *E*vent *H*orizon. It's the title of the film so capitals.

'...dontcha' (spelling) and it's a question so put your question mark at the end.

Not bad, LeShat, improving. *C+*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## yield (Nov 18, 2010)

Episode 3 streamed here. Pretty good so far.

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=W4TRWUJ8


----------



## dtb (Nov 19, 2010)

anyone got a megavideo link to ep2?


----------



## yield (Nov 19, 2010)

dtb said:


> anyone got a megavideo link to ep2?


 
There's one posted earlier.



stuff_it said:


> People took their bloody time.
> 
> Streaming...not the greatest quality
> 
> http://www.novamov.com/video/ncqswckrtq6ym


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2010)

Haven't enjoyed episode 3 at all. Just so boring.


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 19, 2010)

Have to say i am beginning to lose interest.............


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2010)

Episode 4 looks better, thankfully!


----------



## Deareg (Nov 19, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> sorry what the fuck are they all doing in the city that doesn't happen til much later, ditto the smearing themselves in zombie gunk...
> 
> why didn't rick and glenn leap from roof to roof...
> 
> ...


 
Why don't you stop with the spoilers?


----------



## dtb (Nov 20, 2010)

yield said:


> There's one posted earlier.


 
i only see 1 & 3


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 20, 2010)

Deareg said:


> Why don't you stop with the spoilers?


 
there bits from the comic not the tv series you dick...


----------



## Deareg (Nov 20, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> there bits from the comic not the tv series you dick...


 
well some of them are also in the tv series, so why don't you knock it on the head?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 20, 2010)

Deareg said:


> well some of them are also in the tv series, so why don't you knock it on the head?


 
sorry won't comment again clearly there's deserving and undeserving commentary on this thread and I don't fall in with the clique or you could fuck off perhaps...


----------



## Deareg (Nov 20, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> sorry won't comment again clearly there's deserving and undeserving commentary on this thread and I don't fall in with the clique or you could fuck off perhaps...


 
you don't have to apologise, just stop doing it


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 20, 2010)

Deareg said:


> you don't have to apologise, just stop doing it


 
very good of you to grant me that pardon...  

how gracious... 

I'm out clearly this thread is for the l33ts...


----------



## Deareg (Nov 20, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> very good of you to grant me that pardon...
> 
> how gracious...
> 
> I'm out clearly this thread is for the l33ts...


 
Byeeee.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

Deareg said:


> Byeeee.


----------



## yield (Nov 21, 2010)

dtb said:


> anyone got a megavideo link to ep2?


 


dtb said:


> i only see 1 & 3


 
here, here or here.


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 22, 2010)

Seen the 3 episodes on TV and am pleased with it so far. I just hope it doesn't descend into something like 'The Survivors' with the odd fight with some zombies. Fighting the zombies should take centre stage, not the internal politics of the survivors and them deciding who does the washing up.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 22, 2010)

Episode 4 looks good....taking ages to download though.....bloody BT

http://mytvsource.blogspot.com/2010/11/walking-dead-season-1-episode-4-vatos.html


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

Audience figures for the this show are going to fall hard are after this episode. Episode three only gathered about 5.1 million viewers and that's poor for the U.S. You also have to take into consideration that it aired over the Halloween period so it had that novelty factor pulling punters in but it's Christmas now, different story. Ad revenue will be lousy. Who would want to align their products and services with such a nasty piece of work as this? 

I would put money on this show getting axed after the first series.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Audience figures for the this show are going to fall hard are after this episode. Episode three only gathered about 5.1 million viewers and that's poor for the U.S. You also have to take into consideration that it aired over the Halloween period so it had that novelty factor pulling punters in but it's Christmas now, different story. Ad revenue will be lousy. Who would want to align their products and services with such a nasty piece of work as this?
> 
> I would put money on this show getting axed after the first series.


 
It's already been okayed for a second series.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think it will run.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I don't think it will run.


 
I guess that's possible, even though when a network signs a show up for 13 episodes they generally go with it. And the ratings have been very good. 

I just googled 'walking dead episode 3 ratings' and it turns out that the pilot had record-breaking ratings and the ratings for the third episode were actually extremely good for that network (from about 6 different sites, hence no links here).


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay. Record breaking pilot _*for AMC*_. That's a different matter. AMC is a shitty channel in America. 5 million viewers is not great for the States and that will decrease because like I said the pilot was screened over Halloween which would have boosted ratings enormously.

Have you watched the series? Episode 4 is really awful. The show is getting increasingly weaker and weaker. It is deviating so wildly form the original story that I can't see what it is trying to achieve or where it wants to go. It cannot survive if it continues with a ratio of 90% drama to 10% zombie mayhem. The story and the characters are just to boring.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2010)

Saw an episode of this the other night, and a bit of one last night.

Was dire.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Okay. Record breaking pilot _*for AMC*_. That's a different matter. AMC is a shitty channel in America. 5 million viewers is not great for the States and that will decrease because like I said the pilot was screened over Halloween which would have boosted ratings enormously.
> 
> Have you watched the series? Episode 4 is really awful. The show is getting increasingly weaker and weaker. It is deviating so wildly form the original story that I can't see what it is trying to achieve or where it wants to go. It cannot survive if it continues with a ratio of 90% drama to 10% zombie mayhem. The story and the characters are just to boring.


 
5 million was for the third episode. It might not be much for the US, but if it's a lot for that channel - and the first episode was their most _ever_ - they'd be a bit mad to cancel it. 

I have seen it, yup. I don't think it's the best thing ever, but TBH I think having a higher percentage of drama will draw in more people, especially in the long-term.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

scifisam said:


> I don't think it's the best thing ever, but TBH I think having a higher percentage of drama will draw in more people, especially in the long-term.



If, and it's a big if, the drama is well written and involves characters that are human, likeable and engaging. None of the characters in the Walking Dead are any of those things. There is no-one I would champion. Secondly, they all get knocked off one by one anyway as the series progresses so don't be establishing favourites because they won't last more than two episodes. 

In the comic, Andrea is the only character I liked. She is cool, sexy, no nonsense and feisty but what do the writers do, they hook her up with Dale. DALE FFS! That fat old geezer. Not only that, they have the two of them going at it like rabbits. I don't buy it.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> If, and it's a big if, the drama is well written and involves characters that are human, likeable and engaging. None of the characters in the Walking Dead are any of those things. There is no-one I would champion. Secondly, they all get knocked off one by one anyway as the series progresses so don't be establishing favourites because they won't last more than two episodes.
> 
> In the comic, Andrea is the only character I liked. She is cool, sexy, no nonsense and feisty but what do the writers do, they hook her up with Dale. DALE FFS! That fat old geezer. Not only that, they have the two of them going at it like rabbits. I don't buy it.


 
Psst - most people probably haven't seen ep 4 yet.

We don't know if people are actually going to get knocked off, or at least not the same people, because the show isn't very similar to the comics - at least from what people have said; I haven't read the comics myself. 

Like I said, I don't think it's the greatest show ever, but it's still been bought for a second season and is getting really high ratings for that channel, plus the drama aspect appeals to some people more than others - it's just really unlikely that it'll stop after the first season.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 22, 2010)

BTW, apologies that didn't make any sense - I have a mild concussion and ma mixing my words up a bit.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

BTW I just noticed that AMC is a free channel in the states unlike HBO which is pay. That certainly adds to it's high ratings.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 22, 2010)

I've enjoyed the first 3 episodes, but fear that it could be allowed to slide into mediocrity and confusion if it doesn't start building up some longer story arcs. The writers need to read WWZ and go from there.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast....where are you up to with the books?


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> The writers need to read WWZ and go from there.


 
Why would the writers need to read the massively overrated World War Z when they have around 80 issues of the excellent Walking Dead comic book to base their plots and characters on? I know Robert Kirkland, who writes the comic, has deliberately never read WWZ so he isn't influenced by it in any way.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 22, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Why would the writers need to read the massively overrated World War Z when they have around 80 issues of the excellent Walking Dead comic book to base their plots and characters on? I know Robert Kirkland, who writes the comic, has deliberately never read WWZ so he isn't influenced by it in any way.


What a twat. Fancy not reading something just so that you can't be accused of copying. 

What would make it interesting would be to show how a new society emerges. If they are still just wandering Americans on a camping trip gone bad by the middle of season2 then i will be disappointed.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> What a twat. Fancy not reading something just so that you can't be accused of copying.
> 
> What would make it interesting would be to show how a new society emerges. If they are still just wandering Americans on a camping trip gone bad by the middle of season2 then i will be disappointed.


 
Why does that make him a twat? He doesn't want to be influenced by WWZ in any way and that's perfectly understandable. Kirkman took a bit of flak because the 'Rick in the hospital' start of the series was so similar to 28 Days Later (which stole it from Day Of The Triffids). If he makes it clear he's never read WWZ then that's one less bit of zombie fiction he doesn't have to worry about inadvertently emulating (or being accused of copying).

I don't know how much of the comic series you've read but there are various attempts at setting up new communities – by the main characters and others they encounter along the way. In fact, that's one of the factors that drives the whole series.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 22, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I don't know how much of the comic series you've read but there are various attempts at setting up new communities – by the main characters and others they encounter along the way. In fact, that's one of the factors that drives the whole series.


For most of episode 4 I forgot about the zombies, it's still holding my attention.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 22, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> For most of episode 4 I forgot about the zombies, it's still holding my attention.


 
Quite. The comic series doesn't have zombies in it all that much and you don't miss them because the story is actually about the characters slowly but surely having their humanity and moral compass stripped away from them. That's where the true horror lies and it works wonderfully well.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Kidblast....where are you up to with the books?


 


Chip Barm said:


> Kidblast....where are you up to with the books?


 
I'm at about book 50, I think. The governor just bust into the prison. I ditched the story several months ago but I restarted because of the TV series but the two books I read annoyed me so much I don't think I will bother.

I know it's fiction but it's bloody stupid and takes itself far too seriously.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I know it's fiction but it's bloody stupid and takes itself far too seriously.



Why did it take you 50 issues to decide that?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> BTW I just noticed that AMC is a free channel in the states unlike HBO which is pay. That certainly adds to it's high ratings.


 
Only luddites and weird anti-telly religionists only have the free channels in the states.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 22, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> Only luddites and weird anti-telly religionists only have the free channels in the states.


 
So, presumably, AMC are a bit like ITV and Channel 4 in that they depend on advertising revenue? They're obviously doing pretty well though as they make Mad Men and Breaking Bad as well as The Walking Dead.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Why did it take you 50 issues to decide that?


 
I really wanted to like it. Just give it another few issues. It had potential but the writer is just completely inept. If they kept moving and stopped focusing on the idiots that make up the group it would be okay but, no, more bickering Americans. 

The kids in 'The Lord of the Flies' had a better grasp on survival than these numb nuts.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I really wanted to like it. Just give it another few issues. It had potential but the writer is just completely inept. If they kept moving and stopped focusing on the idiots that make up the group it would be okay but, no, more bickering Americans.
> 
> The kids in 'The Lord of the Flies' had a better grasp on survival than these numb nuts.


 
Isn't the fact that they are all completely dysfunctional pretty much the whole point of the book? What would you prefer the writer did?


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Isn't the fact that they are all completely dysfunctional pretty much the whole point of the book? What would you prefer the writer did?



I would prefer them to behave like normal human beings and not these weird, schizophrenic children they appear to be. I think the writer fails to realise that human beings have in fact survived pretty horrific catastrophes before in our time and managed to get through them without killing each other. He appears to have a very cynical and immature view of human psychology. It's like a story written by a moody teenager who hates the world. What's wrong with having them get along and want to survive? I don't want to watch a load of Americans bickering and fighting constantly. I just wanted somebody to champion and root for.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I'm at about book 50, I think. The governor just bust into the prison. I ditched the story several months ago but I restarted because of the TV series but the two books I read annoyed me so much I don't think I will bother.
> 
> I know it's fiction but it's bloody stupid and takes itself far too seriously.



Ah, I wondered after reading one of your posts, won't spoil it for you.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I don't know how much of the comic series you've read but there are various attempts at setting up new communities – by the main characters and others they encounter along the way. In fact, that's one of the factors that drives the whole series.


 
I haven't read any of the comics. I was talking about my fear that the series would pan out like:



Kidblast said:


> I would prefer them to behave like normal human beings and not these weird, schizophrenic children they appear to be. I think the writer fails to realise that human beings have in fact survived pretty horrific catastrophes before in our time and managed to get through them without killing each other. He appears to have a very cynical and immature view of human psychology. It's like a story written by a moody teenager who hates the world. What's wrong with having them get along and want to survive? I don't want to watch a load of Americans bickering and fighting constantly. I just wanted somebody to champion and root for.


 
Hmm... yes I will get annoyed if it's like this. In these kinds of crises, humans adapt, and their culture adapts. I want to see a functioning post zombie culture and society. Are we still going to get random wandering zombies breaking into camp followed by an hour or hot-headed bickering amongst individualist americans by the middle of season 2?


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

Idaho, as the story progresses the presence of zombies becomes no more threatening than say a story set in the African savanah with there being lions and tigers about. The zombies are simply not a threat because they are stupid. The story is about this band of idiots trying to get from A to B without killing THEMSELVES. That's supposed to be the really interesting paradox that in times of fear and horror we ourselves become the monsters but it's not interesting because the characters in the story are all douche bags. 

If you can tolerate 40 minutes of sloppy dialogue between some of the coarsest stereotypes I have ever witnessed for a paltry pay off of just 5 minutes of gore then good luck to you. AMC viewers are obviously less demanding of their dramas than I am.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not really that interested in lots of gore and action. I like character development. Yeah zombies would just become like the weather eventually. You'd develop specific technology to deal with them, and you'd develop culture to deal with them - something that WWZ develops satisfyingly.

What is your favourite programme atm Kidblast?


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

Idaho said:


> I'm not really that interested in lots of gore and action. I like character development. Yeah zombies would just become like the weather eventually. You'd develop specific technology to deal with them, and you'd develop culture to deal with them - something that WWZ develops satisfyingly.
> 
> What is your favourite programme atm Kidblast?



I enjoyed 'The Pacific' but I don't really watch TV any more to be honest. I'd rather read a book or interweb or go outdoors.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I enjoyed 'The Pacific' but I don't really watch TV any more to be honest. I'd rather read a book or interweb or go outdoors.


 
Oh good, another anti TV person.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oh good, another anti TV person.


 
No, not really at all. 

If there is a new documentary/drama series/two parter/expose on I'll watch that but I don't watch all the other drivel that's on 90% of the time. I don't care for things like Top Gear/Deal or no Deal/Emmerdale/X Factor/Flog your old Bollocks/Answer questions and get abused by a ginger witch etc... I don't care for lazy TV.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I enjoyed 'The Pacific' but I don't really watch TV any more to be honest. I'd rather read a book or interweb or go outdoors.


 
You seem to be devoting a lot of time and energy to discussing a tv programme.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

Idaho said:


> You seem to be devoting a lot of time and energy to discussing a tv programme.


 
'The Pacific' was an exceptional exception and you are looking for an angle.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> No, not really at all.
> 
> If there is a new documentary/drama series/two parter/expose on I'll watch that but I don't watch all the other drivel that's on 90% of the time. I don't care for things like Top Gear/Deal or no Deal/Emmerdale/X Factor/Flog your old Bollocks/Answer questions and get abused by a ginger witch etc... I don't care for lazy TV.


 
I don't care for any of that stuff either btw but enjoy alot of other things on it. But fair enough!


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> I would prefer them to behave like normal human beings and not these weird, schizophrenic children they appear to be. I think the writer fails to realise that human beings have in fact survived pretty horrific catastrophes before in our time and managed to get through them without killing each other. He appears to have a very cynical and immature view of human psychology. It's like a story written by a moody teenager who hates the world. What's wrong with having them get along and want to survive? I don't want to watch a load of Americans bickering and fighting constantly. I just wanted somebody to champion and root for.



But you have no idea how human beings would behave - it's a zombie apocalypse and everything has been turned completely upside down. Most of the human population of the USA (and perhaps the world) is either dead or in hiding and modern civilisation has been destroyed. I think it's perfectly realistic for people's darker sides to come to the fore in those circumstances. Also, a show in which everyone got along would completely kill one of the first rules of drama writing - that drama is conflict. In fact, I bet there has never been a drama written that didn't have that rule at its very heart.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> But you have no idea how human beings would behave - it's a zombie apocalypse and everything has been turned completely upside down. Most of the human population of the USA (and perhaps the world) is either dead or in hiding and modern civilisation has been destroyed. I think it's perfectly realistic for people's darker sides to come to the fore in those circumstances. Also, a show in which everyone got along would completely kill one of the first rules of drama writing - that drama is conflict. In fact, I bet there has never been a drama written that didn't have that rule at its very heart.


 
In situations of extreme adversity, groups of humans tend to band together and form very tight social bonds of co-operation. They don't tend to go moody, keep secrets, hold grudges, etc.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 23, 2010)

Idaho said:


> In situations of extreme adversity, groups of humans tend to band together and form very tight social bonds of co-operation. They don't tend to go moody, keep secrets, hold grudges, etc.


 
But even if that was the case it would make for very boring drama. It isn't meant to be a documentary!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2010)

It would be difficult to do as a drama as it would move away from the standard dramatic components that make up conventional programmes. But if done well there would be plenty of other tensions.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> But even if that was the case it would make for very boring drama. It isn't meant to be a documentary!


 
It'd be easy, and more enjoyable, to have some more positive characters, some people who thrive under the constrained circumstances; I think Glenn was like that until ep 3 at least. People supporting each other and finding strength under pressure is a mainstay of quality fiction, especially alongside other characters who are crumbling and going crazy.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> But you have no idea how human beings would behave - it's a zombie apocalypse and everything has been turned completely upside down. Most of the human population of the USA (and perhaps the world) is either dead or in hiding and modern civilisation has been destroyed. I think it's perfectly realistic for people's darker sides to come to the fore in those circumstances. Also, a show in which everyone got along would completely kill one of the first rules of drama writing - that drama is conflict. In fact, I bet there has never been a drama written that didn't have that rule at its very heart.



ARGHHHHH!

I disagree completely with this statement which I find naive and narrow minded.

There have been wars and mass devastation through natural and human catastrophe throughout our entire history. zombies, nazis, aliens, rats, cannibals. It's all the same deal. It's a common enemy. The only boon in this story is that the common enemy happens to be a bit rubbish. 

In this situation I beleive that the human reaction would be 'Oh, wait a minute, scary as they may be these zombies are actually as thick as two short planks. Lets team up and destroy them, it'll take about a month or two. We have every piece of equipment we could possibly wish for so lets get to it" and not "Muuuuhaha, I'm going to take over the world!" which every person in Walking Dead seems to do.

I think you should give humans some credit.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

Idaho said:


> In situations of extreme adversity, groups of humans tend to band together and form very tight social bonds of co-operation. They don't tend to go moody, keep secrets, hold grudges, etc.


 
I agree. History points to the former and not the latter.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> But even if that was the case it would make for very boring drama. It isn't meant to be a documentary!


 
No. It wouldn't. It would make for a more feasible drama that would involve characters that we care about.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2010)

If humans typically turned into feral monsters after a disaster then we'd never have survived this long. 

Anyway, we'll see how this show pans out.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2010)

I think it's an american individualist mindset. The only alternative to aggressive individualism is death or becoming a zombie. In a world with no resource limits, very few people and a unifying threat, the end result would look a bit too close to communism for the producers to be comfortable with.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

Idaho said:


> I think it's an american individualist mindset. The only alternative to aggressive individualism is death or becoming a zombie. In a world with no resource limits, very few people and a unifying threat, the end result would look a bit too close to communism for the producers to be comfortable with.



That's a classic U75 reply that.

No, in terms of survival the only option to aggressive individualism would be to seek out other people to form a cooperation. Death is not an option. When you have established security, food and a haven then you can start dabbling with whatever socio-political ideologies you please and at that juncture I couldn't care less what the group did because everything would have been resolved and I would have switched the telly off ages ago.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> ARGHHHHH!
> 
> I disagree completely with this statement which I find naive and narrow minded.
> 
> ...


 
You have ignored everything I said about conflict being at the heart of all drama. You also clearly don't understand the themes of the series which, as I've already tried to point out, are quite explicitly about the way in which the main characters slowly lose their humanity and moral compass. It isn't the author's intention to show humanity getting along and striving for the common good - it's the exact opposite! It's like criticising a Batman film and then complaining because it features a man dressed as a bat in it!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2010)

Love how kidblast is getting this upset over a tv show!


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

Andy2002, you're doing my head in. You are following nothing that's been said. It's like going round in circles.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Andy2002, you're doing my head in. You are following nothing that's been said. It's like going round in circles.


 
"Following nothing that's been said" – that's rich coming from you. Perhaps you could drop TWD's creator Robert Kirkman a line and tell him where he's going wrong. I'm sure he could use the input what with his career going so badly and all.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 23, 2010)

scifisam said:


> It'd be easy, and more enjoyable, to have some more positive characters, some people who thrive under the constrained circumstances; I think Glenn was like that until ep 3 at least. People supporting each other and finding strength under pressure is a mainstay of quality fiction, especially alongside other characters who are crumbling and going crazy.


 
I've only seen the first three episodes of the TV show so it's still a little early to judge but the only criticism I'd make of the comic is that it lacks humour. Being stuck in the middle of a zombie apocalypse would be terrifying but also ridiculous and hilarious. People would be pissing themselves laughing at the insanity of it all. They'd also be talking about George Romero's films a lot but that's another matter...


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> "Following nothing that's been said" – that's rich coming from you. Perhaps you could drop TWD's creator Robert Kirkman a line and tell him where he's going wrong. I'm sure he could use the input what with his career going so badly and all.


 
"Hey Rob. You know this Walking Dead bollocks? Well the lead characters are a horrible bunch schizophrenic weirdos who behave like children and have no redeeming qualities whatsoever and as such whenever they open there mouths to speak I want them to die. Did you really mean it to work out this way? If so, cool, Go Zombehs!  Your lead artist needs to go to art college and work on his figure drawing because his proportioning is shocking and some of the facial gestures are laughable at best and what's with the purposefully misleading covers? Damn, it makes out something really cool is going to happen and it turns out that is a complete red herring! Grrr, you trickster. Any way, I'm glad it's working out for you, you jammy swine. Thank goodness the simpletons are still sucking up zombie stories which quite honestly have been done to the death (excuse the pun!) and are IMHO dead boring (whoops!) it's incredible that just as you think this fad has passed it suddenly comes back to life again (haha, like your zombies, Rob!) anyway I see it's on the telly now. They got some English drip actor playing Rick putting on a shockingly bad accent. Why didn't you just cast a yank FFS? Did you know that they are trashing your story too, it's crazy, it's like they cut up the original time line and threw it up in the air and then pick bits of it out at random and then chuck it together (did you know that's how David Bowie writes his songs?) so basically Shane is now the leader (he's well hunky) and Lori is really hot for him and Rick is like this simpering retard! I know, crazy. I don't get this bit, right, Lori is shagging Shane's arse off after only a few weeks of hearing that her husband and the father of her child has been killed? Fast mover, huh? Whoa, and, dude, seriously, ANDREA AND DALE! you are a sick bastard! Well we knew that already, huh, that story line? Hmm, a certain Governor keeping a little eight year old zombie girl as a sex slave! Rob, you couldn't make that shit up, you sicko. Any way, I could go on but I have to bore some mongs on a web site before I get auto logged out. Ciao bitch"


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> "Hey Rob. You know this Walking Dead bollocks? Well the lead characters are a horrible bunch schizophrenic weirdos who behave like children and have no redeeming qualities whatsoever and as such whenever they open there mouths to speak I want them to die. Did you really mean it to work out this way? If so, cool, Go Zombehs!  Your lead artist needs to go to art college and work on his figure drawing because his proportioning is shocking and some of the facial gestures are laughable at best and what's with the purposefully misleading covers? Damn, it makes out something really cool is going to happen and it turns out that is a complete red herring! Grrr, you trickster. Any way, I'm glad it's working out for you, you jammy swine. Thank goodness the simpletons are still sucking up zombie stories which quite honestly have been done to the death (excuse the pun!) and are IMHO dead boring (whoops!) it's incredible that just as you think this fad has passed it suddenly comes back to life again (haha, like your zombies, Rob!) anyway I see it's on the telly now. They got some English drip actor playing Rick putting on a shockingly bad accent. Why didn't you just cast a yank FFS? Did you know that they are trashing your story too, it's crazy, it's like they cut up the original time line and threw it up in the air and then pick bits of it out at random and then chuck it together (did you know that's how David Bowie writes his songs?) so basically Shane is now the leader (he's well hunky) and Lori is really hot for him and Rick is like this simpering retard! I know, crazy. I don't get this bit, right, Lori is shagging Shane's arse off after only a few weeks of hearing that her husband and the father of her child has been killed? Fast mover, huh? Whoa, and, dude, seriously, ANDREA AND DALE! you are a sick bastard! Well we knew that already, huh, that story line? Hmm, a certain Governor keeping a little eight year old zombie girl as a sex slave! Rob, you couldn't make that shit up, you sicko. Any way, I could go on but I have to bore some mongs on a web site before I get auto logged out. Ciao bitch"


 
Dear Kidblast,

Thanks for your letter. I only read half of it before losing the will to live.

Your friend,

Robert Kirkman


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> "Hey Rob. You know this Walking Dead bollocks? Well the lead characters are a horrible bunch schizophrenic weirdos who behave like children and have no redeeming qualities whatsoever and as such whenever they open there mouths to speak I want them to die. Did you really mean it to work out this way? If so, cool, Go Zombehs!  Your lead artist needs to go to art college and work on his figure drawing because his proportioning is shocking and some of the facial gestures are laughable at best and what's with the purposefully misleading covers? Damn, it makes out something really cool is going to happen and it turns out that is a complete red herring! Grrr, you trickster. Any way, I'm glad it's working out for you, you jammy swine. Thank goodness the simpletons are still sucking up zombie stories which quite honestly have been done to the death (excuse the pun!) and are IMHO dead boring (whoops!) it's incredible that just as you think this fad has passed it suddenly comes back to life again (haha, like your zombies, Rob!) anyway I see it's on the telly now. They got some English drip actor playing Rick putting on a shockingly bad accent. Why didn't you just cast a yank FFS? Did you know that they are trashing your story too, it's crazy, it's like they cut up the original time line and threw it up in the air and then pick bits of it out at random and then chuck it together (did you know that's how David Bowie writes his songs?) so basically Shane is now the leader (he's well hunky) and Lori is really hot for him and Rick is like this simpering retard! I know, crazy. I don't get this bit, right, Lori is shagging Shane's arse off after only a few weeks of hearing that her husband and the father of her child has been killed? Fast mover, huh? Whoa, and, dude, seriously, ANDREA AND DALE! you are a sick bastard! Well we knew that already, huh, that story line? Hmm, a certain Governor keeping a little eight year old zombie girl as a sex slave! Rob, you couldn't make that shit up, you sicko. Any way, I could go on but I have to bore some mongs on a web site before I get auto logged out. Ciao bitch"



For someone who doesn't care about tv much you do get quite obsessive about this.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Dear Kidblast,
> 
> Thanks for your letter. I only read half of it before losing the will to live.
> 
> ...


 
Dear Rob Zombie (not the metaller and shit film maker (although still better horror writer than you))

It's a good job that you came back to life again to finished it off and post it up on U75!

Keep up the good work.

Your friend,
Kidblast

P.S Killing off Lori and Shane's illegitimate baby was a smart move. That story was getting really tired. Zzzzzzz(zombie) LOL.


----------



## yield (Nov 23, 2010)

Spoilers Kidblast. Some people might not have read the comics. 



stuff_it said:


> Episode 4 looks good....taking ages to download though.....bloody BT
> 
> http://mytvsource.blogspot.com/2010/11/walking-dead-season-1-episode-4-vatos.html


 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 24, 2010)

bah


----------



## scifisam (Nov 24, 2010)

Hang on. I just watched the rest of episode 4. I have a legal copy because I'm doing the subtitles for FX, which means I was watching closely. I'm not going to give away any more spoilers, but, Kidblast...

Andrea doesn't get together with Dale. You're very angry about that plot development - but it didn't happen.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 24, 2010)

Also, it was an EXCELLENT episode.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

scifisam said:


> Hang on. I just watched the rest of episode 4. I have a legal copy because I'm doing the subtitles for FX, which means I was watching closely. I'm not going to give away any more spoilers, but, Kidblast...
> 
> Andrea doesn't get together with Dale. You're very angry about that plot development - but it didn't happen.


 
Bloody hell. Don't you guys sleep!

You're subbing the Dead. Initially I thought cool but then thinking about the god awful dialogue in this horse shit I thought otherwise. 

For example - "These dogs are mean. I bought them from Satans yard sale" LOL! fail. 

What do the zombies say BTW? I bet the sub says something like <emits low guttural moan> when a zombie appears. Why not write the noise phonetically instead <Grahhhhhh....Urghhhhhhhhh.....Bbbbrrrrrr (it is winter Atlanta and they all freeze)>

I would love to beleive you about Dale and Andrea but you're only 4 episodes in ATM they don't start shagging until Rick breaks camp after Carl shoots and kills Shane and then settle temporarily at the Wiltshire Housing development (full of zombies, big mistake). So it's early days yet. Dale and Andrea are the second most important couple in the story. Those two together pretty much save the entire group after the Governor smashes into the prison complex. Dale is pretty much Ricks right hand man. You could argue that Tyresse fills that role but the Governor chops his head when Dale is still doing the business (saving the group, not shagging Andrea!) 

So yeah. I'm pretty sure Dale and Andrea is going to happen.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 24, 2010)

Alright - so you don't like it. But don't post shit loads of spoilers eh?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 24, 2010)

scifisam said:


> Also, it was an EXCELLENT episode.


 
Thought it might be.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 24, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Alright - so you don't like it. But don't post shit loads of spoilers eh?


 
Or he could just um, not post at all?


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Or he could just um, not post at all?


 
Dude, are you serious? I am this thread. Go and back track. 

I'm the Rick on this thread and all you other posters are the group that I am trying to keep alive. The other threads outside are the zombie hordes threatening to close in and kill us off after which, rather depressingly, this thread will then tragically necro every now and again when someone watches a new episode and goes "I watched the Zombeh show last night herp derp. I luv zombehs!" before shuffling off and drooling in the corner some where.

I AM TRYING TO SAVE YOU!

(Idaho you are Shane and my son kills you next episode. lol. Trippy Londoner, you are Glen, unfortunately you survive)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 24, 2010)

Bollocks, that means i have to keep reading your posts.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Bollocks, that means i have to keep reading your posts.


 
Son, you can go out there on your own and good luck to you but without me you are just like one of them. Have you gone over your last twenty posts? Have you? Are you aware of how banal and lacking in content they really are? Maybe you are already one of them. I can see that glazed far off look in your eyes. The drool gathering at the side of your slack jawed mouth. The greying, sagging flesh. Maybe I should just put a round in your noggin right here, right now...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 24, 2010)

lol, go read a book or something.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> lol, go read a book or something.


 
Please go see the 'Deathly Hallows' thread outside. That is, if you dare...


----------



## scifisam (Nov 24, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Bloody hell. Don't you guys sleep!
> 
> You're subbing the Dead. Initially I thought cool but then thinking about the god awful dialogue in this horse shit I thought otherwise.
> 
> ...


 
Oh. I thought you were talking about the TV show that the people in this thread are watching rather than the comics that many of us haven't read. 

That 'Satan's Yard Sale' line was actually really good in context - it would have been crap if it were meant to actually be threatening, but as it is it was a nice guy putting on a front. 

It's just (ZOMBIES GROWL). I'm not going to take up half the screen with unnecessary phonetics.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

scifisam said:


> That 'Satan's Yard Sale' line was actually really good in context - it would have been crap if it were meant to actually be threatening, but as it is it was a nice guy putting on a front.



Yeah. It was a very weak comedy line that didn't convince any of us that those guys were genuine tough Mexican gangsters but obviously it was not weak enough to convince Rick the Policeman who was clearly shitting his pants. LOL. 

That whole scene with the hospital orderly fronting was like the beginning of Michael Jacksons music video for 'Bad'. Check the faux heavy in the background slapping the baseball bat in his hand! It's so funny and old Ricky's still sweating and soiling his drawers. I was waiting for Ashton Kutcher to leap out and 'Punk' him.

Rick really is an awesome leader.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 24, 2010)

But you'd already read the comics, so you knew who the 'gang' really were - you don't get any points for guessing they wee faking after you'd already been told they were.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

Kidblast, you need to stop posting spoilers from the comic up here - you're going to completely ruin it for some people who are only following the TV show. There's even a thread further up the page headed 'How to use the spoiler code' so you have no excuse for what you're doing. It's rude!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah Kidblast - getting a bit bored of the spoilers mate.

Saw ep 4 last night. Was quite good that.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 25, 2010)

scifisam said:


> But you'd already read the comics, so you knew who the 'gang' really were - you don't get any points for guessing they wee faking after you'd already been told they were.


 
No. That gang scene was completely pulled from the directors arse. I presume it was there simply as filler to drag the first series out because that entire scene has nothing to do with the rest of the story but then saying that is a bit of a joke because the Walking Dead has no plot anyway.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok - you hate it. Can you step away from the thread now?


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 25, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Kidblast, you need to stop posting spoilers from the comic up here - you're going to completely ruin it for some people who are only following the TV show. There's even a thread further up the page headed 'How to use the spoiler code' so you have no excuse for what you're doing. It's rude!


 
Alright, alright. I COULDN'T GET THE SPOILER CODE TO WORK! There. are you happy now? Is that what you wanted? I didn't understand it. Okay. I don't know how these things work. I don't have a degree in Mong 2.0. I can barely make a smiling emoticon let alone format a post so that it's invisible and then exposes when you click and drag it. Who do you think I am? Clive Sinclair! You make me sick.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 25, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Ok - you hate it. Can you step away from the thread now?


 
I'm sorry, Idaho, I'm afraid I can't do that......Bzzz.....pop.....


----------



## Deareg (Nov 25, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Please go see the 'Deathly Hallows' thread outside. That is, if you dare...


 
Is that one full of spoilers too?


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 25, 2010)

Deareg said:


> Is that one full of spoilers too?


 
No, that ones full of wankers.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Alright, alright. I COULDN'T GET THE SPOILER CODE TO WORK! There. are you happy now? Is that what you wanted? I didn't understand it. Okay. I don't know how these things work. I don't have a degree in Mong 2.0. I can barely make a smiling emoticon let alone format a post so that it's invisible and then exposes when you click and drag it. Who do you think I am? Clive Sinclair! You make me sick.


 
This is just getting pitiful now.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 25, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> This is just getting pitiful now.


 
Andy, for the love of God. Will you stop necroing this thread.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 26, 2010)

Kidblast, for the love of god, will you stop posting in this thread. 

In other words, do fuck off, thanks.


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 26, 2010)

I’m watching this because I love post apocalypse type stuff. I wish they’d made it a bit more (intentionally) funny  though. One minute you’re watching half a zombie crawling along the floor, gnashing it’s jaws. Then in the next scene one of the characters goes off on a long cliche-riddled speech about the philosophy of it all. Do they expect the audience to really believe  this shit? Was the comic lacking in humour too?


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 27, 2010)

Scaggs said:


> I’m watching this because I love post apocalypse type stuff. I wish they’d made it a bit more (intentionally) funny  though. One minute you’re watching half a zombie crawling along the floor, gnashing it’s jaws. Then in the next scene one of the characters goes off on a long cliche-riddled speech about the philosophy of it all. Do they expect the audience to really believe  this shit? Was the comic lacking in humour too?


 
I said something similar in post #177. The comic - and TV show - lack humour and that's my one criticism of them. A zombie apocalypse would be horrifying but also ridiculous and hilarious. 

I thought the latest episode (#4) was OK but a bit uneven - the stuff in Atlanta was really just filler to set up the big set piece at the end (which was very good). There were a couple of plot holes too - how come the Vato gang didn't find the guns when they'd been lying around in the middle of the road for at least 48 hours? And just how far outside the city is the camp? In earlier episodes they seem to suggest it's quite a few miles but Andrew Lincoln and the others ran back from the city to the camp at the end suggesting it's only just down the road.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2010)

They're young, fit men, and they left the town in daylight, arriving at camp in the dark. It could easily be ten miles or more. Or perhaps they were able to drive part of the way in a car which still had a little petrol left. 

I agree about the lack of humour; the zombies often make me laugh, but I don't think it's intentional.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2010)

A good strong first episode. Nothing particularly new or startling but well done, and pretty good. I like that it is after the zombie apocalypse and not during for a change. Will watch more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> A good strong first episode. Nothing particularly new or startling but well done, and pretty good. I like that it is after the zombie apocalypse and not during for a change. Will watch more.


 
We are on to the 4th now, why are you so behind?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2010)

'I'll beat you to death ed. I'll beat you to death'


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2010)

scifisam said:


> They're young, fit men, and they left the town in daylight, arriving at camp in the dark. It could easily be ten miles or more. Or perhaps they were able to drive part of the way in a car which still had a little petrol left.
> 
> I agree about the lack of humour; the zombies often make me laugh, but I don't think it's intentional.


 
They must have grabbed another motor- no way anyone can run that fast, and turn up ready for full on zombie slaughtering.

I hope bearded dreamer becomes some sort of oracle and mystic for the group. All in all, mexican gangsters with heart yay, dead blonde girl not so much.


----------



## dtb (Nov 28, 2010)

anyone got a link for ep4?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.sidereel.com/the_walking_dead

sidereel for all your needs


----------



## dtb (Nov 28, 2010)

nice one, thats a really great site thanks!


----------



## scifisam (Nov 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> They must have grabbed another motor- no way anyone can run that fast, and turn up ready for full on zombie slaughtering.
> 
> I hope bearded dreamer becomes some sort of oracle and mystic for the group. All in all, mexican gangsters with heart yay, dead blonde girl not so much.


 
Ten miles would be easy for fit young men to jog in a couple of hours and do the little fighting they did, and we have no idea how long it took. They did look a bit too well-rested though.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 28, 2010)

Just watched first 3 eps. of this last night thanks to Clair De Lune mentioning it. Thank missus  Am loving it! 

I use sidereel too but ep. 4 not on there yet...


----------



## yield (Nov 29, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> Episode 4 looks good....taking ages to download though.....bloody BT
> 
> http://mytvsource.blogspot.com/2010/11/walking-dead-season-1-episode-4-vatos.html


 
This link for episode 4 is still working.


----------



## dtb (Nov 29, 2010)

wasn't too keen on the whole gang scene, didn't think it played too well but the series as a whole is still quite strong and is keeping me interested


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Just watched first 3 eps. of this last night thanks to Clair De Lune mentioning it. Thank missus  Am loving it!
> 
> I use sidereel too but ep. 4 not on there yet...


 
yes it is- episode 5 is up as well.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 29, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Just watched first 3 eps. of this last night thanks to Clair De Lune mentioning it. Thank missus  Am loving it!
> 
> I use sidereel too but ep. 4 not on there yet...


 

I saw 3&4 last night, got my mam into it now too. Gonna look for 5 now


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 29, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> yes it is- episode 5 is up as well.


You're right mister. Sorry  Ooooo I will watch 5 tonight!

Thanks again Clair x


----------



## scifisam (Nov 29, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> I saw 3&4 last night, got my mam into it now too. Gonna look for 5 now


 
And I got you into it!


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it is the kid out of Dusk till Dawn - typecast forever to go to his no doubt gory death in a Winnebago, poor fucker!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2010)

nah, the dusk till dawn kid was much fatter. They just all look the same to you cos of racism ennit.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 29, 2010)

He was a lot younger then though. I'm definitely not racist, and they do look similar - reckon they're related at least.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2010)

He wasn't in the Goonies either.

IMDB says he wasn't in Dusk till Dawn but he was in Big Bang Theory. Which I have never seen.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 29, 2010)

Inever thought he was in the goonies!


----------



## MBV (Nov 29, 2010)

Just watched episode 5 - awesome


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 29, 2010)

scifisam said:


> And I got you into it!


 
Fraid not 

A mate on facebook has been getting excited about it for a month. You did remind me though


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2010)

So pretty big deviance from the comic's plotline in EP5, and along with the news that Darabont has fired/is firing the whole writer crew makes me wonder what the hell is gonna happen next season (I think this season will only have 6 or 7 eps).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 2, 2010)

TruXta said:


> So pretty big deviance from the comic's plotline in EP5, and along with the news that Darabont has fired/is firing the whole writer crew makes me wonder what the hell is gonna happen next season (I think this season will only have 6 or 7 eps).


 
Has 6 episodes. Hmmm, i'm really interested now to!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah so only one left. Means I'll have to get stuck into the Wire then for the winter. As well as Fringe obv.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 3, 2010)

Loved the 5th episode tonight!


----------



## janeb (Dec 3, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Loved the 5th episode tonight!



Yep, goosebumps at the end


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 3, 2010)

Have them all recorded. Not watched any yet, though. Good, is it?


----------



## janeb (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh yes


----------



## UserNamed (Dec 4, 2010)

I watched episodes 1 - 5 (a sponsored walk, if you like), and was quite impressed. I never read the comic, and I'm not a zombie/vampire groupie, but I enjoyed the fairly gritty, down-to-earth way it's been made. Having said that, if they wanted to make it MORE realistic, they would have acknowledged that zombies have been part of our culture for the past 40 years, and commented about how bizarre it is that 'truth is stranger than fiction'.

Doesn't beat 'The Wire' of course.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 13, 2010)

When's episode 7 out then?


----------



## MBV (Dec 13, 2010)

It looks like season one is only 6 episodes.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 13, 2010)

Having watched it all now I think the first episode was far and away the best. The others ranged from pretty good to pretty average and the zombie attack on the camp (ep 5) was probably the highlight of the whole thing. Really interested in where they're going to take this in future as it has already deviated a fair bit from the comic. Andrew Lincoln played a blinder as Rick Grimes. Wonder when/if we'll get to see Michonne?


----------



## Idaho (Dec 13, 2010)

I've really enjoyed it. I haven't had any expectations, and as such have accepted it for what it is - entertaining horror/drama.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I enjoyed it a lot. I expected more of them to die tbh.

Best bit about it is how stupidly scared him indoors gets


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 13, 2010)

bi0boy said:


> When's episode 7 out then?


 
Next series comes out in october i heard.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2010)

October?!?!??!??


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 13, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> October?!?!??!??


 
I think it will be a lot more episodes than just six though so the wait should be worth it (AMC shows like Madmen and Breaking Bad usually have 13 episodes per season I think).


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretty sure S2 is 13 eps. Yup.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2010)

Still......|I'm not that good at waiting


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 7, 2011)

There's a story here claiming season two will start in the States in July...

www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s135/the-...8/new-breaking-bad-walking-dead-for-july.html

And a story here talking about some of the characters from the comic-book who could appear in the series...

www.sfx.co.uk/2011/01/07/friday-link-a-mania-17/


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 10, 2011)

Just watched them all in one go. Made for an epic zombie movie. Haven't read the comics which I think may have been a good thing because I really enjoyed it. I was quite surprised of the level of gore in it, what with it being a tv program. 
Looking forward to the second series.

Egg!


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2011)

the concensus is it's worth watching then? starts on 5 next sunday...


----------



## 8den (Apr 5, 2011)

The fact that the writers have been fired and starting with a whole new team is in my opinion a good thing.

It was simply too close to the comic


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2011)

i've not read the comic.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah it's deffo watchable.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 10, 2011)

starts tonight!

can't wait


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2011)

Strumpet said:


> Still.....I'm not that good at waiting


 
Want next season nooooooooooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Stinks off 28days later. Anything new?


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2011)

Fucking adverts.


----------



## gsv (Apr 10, 2011)

Well that was impressively unpleasant.

GS(v)


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 11, 2011)

That was OK.


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2011)

only OK though. and i'm not sure if i can be bothered watching a show with quite so many ad breaks...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 11, 2011)

No ads when you download 

I can't wait for the next series.


----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2011)

Like dlx1 at first I thought it was a rather shameless 28 Days Later rip off, but I had really got into it by the end of the episode. Good character and story development. Look forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

T & P said:


> Like dlx1 at first I thought it was a rather shameless 28 Days Later rip off, but I had really got into it by the end of the episode. Good character and story development. Look forward to the rest of the series.


 
Apparently the author of the comic book hadn't seen 28 days later when the first few issues were already written. He was then made aware of the similaries and pretty much said fuck it.


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> starts tonight!
> 
> can't wait



For a minute there I got all excited thinking you were referring to season 2. 

And it's not just 28 days later it shares an opening sequence with but The Day of the Triffids


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah, i'd say both rip off day of the triffids rather than walking dead lifting from 28dl...


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

That's quite possible. TBH it's one of those scenarios that anyone could think up without prior exposure.


----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2011)

I for one think of how the zombie apocalypse will come about every morning


----------



## 8den (Apr 11, 2011)

T & P said:


> I for one think of how the zombie apocalypse will come about every morning


 
Last night I realised I've been in my new home for over a year and I haven't work out how to make it defensible in case of a zombie apocalypse. Fast or slow. 

I've gotten old.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 11, 2011)

At first all I could think about was his accent.  It wasn't until after about 17 ad breaks that I forgot about it.  So around 20 mins.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 11, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> At first all I could think about was his accent.  It wasn't until after about 17 ad breaks that I forgot about it.  So around 20 mins.


 
Why do people still watch things like this with Ad breaks?

http://eztv.it/ep/23798/the-walking-dead-s01e02-720p-hdtv-x264-ctu/


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 11, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Why do people still watch things like this with Ad breaks?
> 
> http://eztv.it/ep/23798/the-walking-dead-s01e02-720p-hdtv-x264-ctu/


Because we prefer watching programmes on our TVs.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 11, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Because we prefer watching programmes on our TVs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 11, 2011)

bi0boy said:


>


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2011)

with stuff like this, i'd frankly rather not waste the bandwidth. i don't download corrie either.


----------



## gsv (Apr 11, 2011)

bi0boy said:


>




GS(v)


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 11, 2011)

gsv said:


> GS(v)


----------



## gsv (Apr 11, 2011)

bioboy moves decisively into wtf territory.

GS(v)


----------



## 8den (Apr 13, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Because we prefer watching programmes on our TVs.


 
Okay. so get a dvd player with a USB input. Download said movie, transfer it to usb, viola, tv show from the internet on your telly.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-13070369


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2011)

8den said:


> Okay. so get a dvd player with a USB input. Download said movie, transfer it to usb, viola, tv show from the internet on your telly.


 
that's a lot of faff. can't i just turn the telly on instead?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 13, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-13070369


 
I honestly don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I honestly don't see what the big deal is.


 
I honestly don't see that 'caused raised eyebrows' is a big deal. It's just funny.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2011)

8den said:


> Okay. so get a dvd player with a USB input. Download said movie, transfer it to usb, viola, tv show from the internet on your telly.


 No.


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2011)

i've a sinking feeling. the ambivalence from last week's episode has turned into active dislike after the first bit of this episode.

it's really shit isn't it? even zombies can't save it.


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2011)

it's so bad. it's worse than sons of anarchy ffs.


----------



## lolo (Apr 26, 2011)

Just finished watching the 1st series - brilliant! anyone else seen it all? what does jenner say to rick i wonder....


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Only on ep three series one last Sunday. Slow not much happened hope it picks up speed.
Why did redneck cut his hand off would it not been easier to cut the pipe bracket!


----------



## gsv (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm enjoying. Got Virgin telly, so if I wait til monday I

a. get to go to bed earlier on Sunday and
b. get not ad breaks, with no dumbfuck jiggery-pokery ​
WIN 

GS(v)


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Only on ep three series one last Sunday. Slow not much happened hope it picks up speed.
> Why did redneck cut his hand off would it not been easier to cut the pipe bracket!


He was mad with the sun.

(Yeah, I wondered that, too).


----------



## Deareg (Apr 26, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> He was mad with the sun.
> 
> (Yeah, I wondered that, too).


 
The blade was blunt.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2011)

Deareg said:


> The blade was blunt.


Ah.  Oh, and, ouch!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

Finished watching series 1 last night, have to say I really liked this, it's good to excellent although a little uneven but very very watchable. Some nice moments of zombie terror, some great human moments emotion wise. I especially like the lack of sillyness and it being level headed and real...


----------



## cypher79 (May 10, 2011)

Sorry, but this is just shite. And thats coming from someone who usually loves this zombie stuff.

Wont be watching again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

I love zombie stuff but liked this, really liked the realness of it, it wasn't silly, comedy or over the top, just a few people surviving. The flaws appeared to me to be a budget that wasn't huge (watch Game of Thrones for lovely amounts of cash on screen) and the characters, well some of them, should have more texture/dimension. But all in all I enjoyed it and look forward to the next series...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Just watched them all in one go. Made for an epic zombie movie. Haven't read the comics which I think may have been a good thing because I really enjoyed it. I was quite surprised of the level of gore in it, what with it being a tv program.
> Looking forward to the second series.
> 
> Egg!


 
Haha that was my first reaction, my second was 'Jesus fuck that dude has had exactly the same haircut for the last 20 years!'


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2011)

Ah bum, I missed an episode.  That means I have to endure the army advert every 2 mins.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 10, 2011)

This is the best thing I've seen on TV for yonks.  Hope the last ep holds up.


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2011)

I was surprised to hear next week's ep is the final one in the series. Very short for a US series, no? It's usually the British who produce 6-episode seasons...

Generally impressed. It can be a bit slow at places, but far more enjoyable than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 10, 2011)

T & P said:


> I was surprised to hear next week's ep is the final one in the series. Very short for a US series, no? It's usually the British who produce 6-episode seasons....


Where did you hear that?  According to Digiguide there's going to be at least 7 episodes, maybe more (that's as far forward as it goes).

Edit: IMDb says 10.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 10, 2011)

This series is deffo 6 eps.  Ch5 even referred to next week's as the season finale.

Bring on some more!


----------



## Bungle73 (May 10, 2011)

Johnny Vodka said:


> This series is deffo 6 eps.  Ch5 even referred to next week's as the season finale.
> 
> Bring on some more!


Oops. Wrong thread.  I was thinking of GoT, which is what I'm watching atm since I saw WD on Sky. Soz.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

Johnny Vodka said:


> This is the best thing I've seen on TV for yonks.  Hope the last ep holds up.


 
TS 19.


----------



## The Octagon (May 11, 2011)

Excellent penultimate episode, the acting was fantastic.

Like the fact that the Zombies aren't even the focus, the characters are perfectly capable of killing each other and themselves through stupidity / fear 

The sudden shift to the CDC facility was like the 'hatch' reveal in Lost too, proper WTF moment.


----------



## dlx1 (May 11, 2011)

Yes ^  Sadly not as good as LOST


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Yes ^  Sadly not as good as LOST


Much better than Lost.  Lost was crap.


----------



## TruXta (May 11, 2011)

Lost started out fantastically well but went rapidly downhill. I didn't even bother with the last half of the final episode, it was just that silly.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2011)

I only managed the first two and a half episodes of Lost.  I would like those hours back.


----------



## TruXta (May 11, 2011)

Horses for courses I suppose. I hate Star Trek. All of it.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2011)

Can we list stuff we hate now?  Good.

Star Wars, especially all of it.
The Lord of the Rings.  Unreadable dribblings loved by hippies and made into films by Nytol.
Bladerunner: boring film about who cares.


----------



## TruXta (May 11, 2011)

Ooo controversial! Actually, let's not go there....


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 11, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Like the fact that the Zombies aren't even the focus, the characters are perfectly capable of killing each other and themselves through stupidity / fear


 
aka the George Romero template


----------



## TruXta (May 11, 2011)

That's very true, JV.... hadn't actually thought of it that way.


----------



## The Octagon (May 16, 2011)

Great final episode, lots of plot strands still left open and a suitably creepy performace from the doctor sealing everyone in.

The redneck (brother of the guy they left on the roof) is turning into my favourite character, he's all business 

Intrigued to see where they go from here, is it true they've condensed a lot of the Graphic Novel into these 6 episodes?


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2011)

It was a very good episode, but I had hoped to see a bigger cliffhanger at the end perhaps. Still, look forward to the second series.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2011)

TS 19 was predictable in who it'd be but still seemed to work. I really liked this show, can't wait for S2!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Great final episode, lots of plot strands still left open and a suitably creepy performace from the doctor sealing everyone in.
> 
> The redneck (brother of the guy they left on the roof) is turning into my favourite character, he's all business
> 
> Intrigued to see where they go from here, is it true they've condensed a lot of the Graphic Novel into these 6 episodes?


 
He was good but I preferred the father and son from the first ep, really hope we see them again (anyone remember the dad from the BBC drama The State Within?)...


----------



## dlx1 (May 16, 2011)

Did think it was dull for last eps
Season 2 when on Ch5, Next year ?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 16, 2011)

T & P said:


> It was a very good episode, but I had hoped to see a bigger cliffhanger at the end perhaps.


 
Yeah, but otherwise very good.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2011)

whens seson 2 out in the states? really enjoyed the first season.

good to see the wifey who was sarah tancreti in prision break getting some more work, im fairly sure she is rather good.

dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2011)

July something...


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2011)

sweet so breaking bad and this both at about the same time. Good times.

Oh and entourage for a completly different pace.

dave


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 16, 2011)

It as generally excellent but the final episode was pants.. the mad doctor should have gone all day of the dead and experimented on them.. or they should not have bothered with the cdc at all.

Seems like Kirkman agreed: http://www.comicsalliance.com/2010/12/01/the-walking-dead-fire-writing-staff-move-to-freelancers/ rumours are they sacked the writers..

Although I didn't like the prison based plot culldesac in the Comics 'the governor' was a hell of a baddy.. 

As it is 2nd series will be 13 episodes with one possibly penned by Stephen King..

(although if its shite I rekon the network will can it after about 5)


----------



## Wookey (May 16, 2011)

AW, please tell, is that last episode being repeated anytime???


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2011)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Yeah, but otherwise very good.


 Yeah, I agree. Perhaps I've been led to expect too much from the likes of Lost or Prison Break, which had bloody good cliffhangers every week. But then again both series ended up in disgrace IMO, so on reflection I'd rather have a well-written story that is not primary driven by short-term ratings.

In answer to bouncer_the_dog's post above, being an American production I'm still surprised this was allowed to run to just six episodes. That's great news IMO: most often when an American drama series is commissioned, it is made to last 12 if not 24 episodes regardless of whether the story can realistically support such extensive material.


----------



## belboid (May 17, 2011)

Just watched the last episode. Fuck me, what a pile of fucking shit! Do they think we're all morons? Or is it that yanks are all fucking morons? It made no sense, and even a zombie would be able to realise that. 

"What's that clock for?" 

"It shows how long there is till the fuel runs out."

"Oh, okay, I'll just ignore the fact that it says '2 hours' ang go for a stroll then"

Gggrrrrrr

Nice touch with the French being the last to hold out tho


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2011)

Bit of a weak final episode, but the penultimate one was good. It's the only series that I've bothered watching for a while, so it's not doing too badly. When's the next series due out?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2011)

In the US in July...


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2011)

Wookey said:


> AW, please tell, is that last episode being repeated anytime???


It's on 5 Demand, or whatever it's called.


----------



## dlx1 (May 18, 2011)

> Results found in TV listings:
> 
> The Walking Dead Wednesday 18 May 11:00pm 5USA
> 
> ...



freeview and normal telly


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 22, 2011)

just sat down and watched it all back to back.

i enjoyed it.  up to a point.  

great opening  and it kept me going all the way up to the   zombie  attack at the camp.

after that it kinda lost pace.

i think the problem is  the what  next factor.  what do you do next?  

from what i read about the comics  i kinda don't like the  sound  of it   because  i don't really  like the  character stuff  getting too nasty  i prefer the pulling together  rather than pulling apart.  i guess thats  why i really  like   all the stuff from  the tank escape  to  the  hostange situation.  it  was  clever  it had  dramatic tention   but  it  also had  people at odds coming together.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 23, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of the zombie genre.  I'm not interested in a film about killing zombies. I do have a bit of a thing for post apocalyptic drama, though.  So it was those aspects I liked most.  For that reason, the last episode was the best for me.  The second last one, too.  

I get that there needs to be a threat, but once you've established that, I don't need to see zombie death splatter every 5 minutes.


----------



## Sadken (May 24, 2011)

I was disappointed that they deviated from the comic plot pretty early on but came round to enjoy it as something standalone-ish


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 24, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm not really a fan of the zombie genre.  I'm not interested in a film about killing zombies. I do have a bit of a thing for post apocalyptic drama, though.  So it was those aspects I liked most.  For that reason, the last episode was the best for me.  The second last one, too.
> 
> I get that there needs to be a threat, but once you've established that, I don't need to see zombie death splatter every 5 minutes.


 
kinda interesting  in that is almost the complete reverse from me.  personally  i found i didn't connect to the drama of the situation perhaps  because i felt very emotionally disant from the characters.  the drama of the first episode worked well  as  we were still exploring the world  with the main character and trying to work out the rules of this new world and  after that  we  had  the whole raiding the city  plot  which had real  structure  in  the get in and get out   and trying to work out how to do it.
i really  just  didn't get on with the  wandering around  trying to work out what to do  stuff  and  the contemplating  the  end of the world stuff.   i felt  it's ok as  part of  the plot  but i still want structure to the episode    i felt after  the bits in the city  it  was  just  charactor interaction  and i didn't think the characters  were good  enough  for that.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 25, 2011)

Sadken said:


> I was disappointed that they deviated from the comic plot pretty early on but came round to enjoy it as something standalone-ish


 
me too


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2011)

The Walking Dead S02E00 Preview 720p


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 16, 2011)

Isn't it tonight series two starts in america-land?


----------



## 8den (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes it was here's a trailer


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

Ooooo..... There goes the morning... 

'This is not the job applications you are looking for'

*sigh*


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 18, 2011)

Briefly skipped through the first episode of the 2nd series just there. Will watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Ahemtorrentlinkornameahem


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 19, 2011)

Any news on UK showing?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 19, 2011)

www.Isohunt.com and 'walking Dead', brings several links for Episode 1 Series 2.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 19, 2011)

Usual streaming sites have it as well.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 19, 2011)

For an opening episode to season two I was a tad underwhelmed - I don't want to post spoilers so shall leave it at that, for now.


----------



## chintz (Oct 19, 2011)

Friday night on FX I think


----------



## Structaural (Oct 19, 2011)

Just saw first episode of new series. Lovely effects. Worse writing ever.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 19, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> For an opening episode to season two I was a tad underwhelmed - I don't want to post spoilers so shall leave it at that, for now.



Yeah it was a bit 'oh', some good scenes but it just seemd 'stuck together' as opposed to a moving story, so to speak... Disjointed sort of.


----------



## wallsendbranch (Oct 20, 2011)

far too long between series a think like. totally forget about the even the last episode of the first series befor the second comes on...where are the day of star trek next generation and so on just knockng episodes out for fun...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

That intro was a bit cliched but I guess it served as a good reminder...


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2011)

meh. a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah thought the same...felt like it really didn't need to be that long.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2011)

Enjoyed it, but yeah nothing amazing.



Spoiler: final scene



The idea that you'd let your small child walk towards something that spooks easily and has fuck off great antlers didn't strike me as terribly clever, even before the kid got shot



Sara Tancredi is consistently annoying as ever - "stay away from my son"... "why are you being distant towards my son?" 

Best character is the redneck with the crossbow, he's like Locke from Lost without the angst


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Enjoyed it, but yeah nothing amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Final scene...that's not the episode I jus...you mean you waited!!?  I didn't think anyone waited these days, lol.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Final scene...that's not the episode I jus...you mean you waited!!?  I didn't think anyone waited these days, lol.



Sky Plussing the friday night showing on FX HD (so pretty ), ploughing through BSG, HIMYM and TBBT at the mo as well, so don't need to be US-pace.

Hopefully the spoilers will be contained


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Sky Plussing the friday night showing on FX HD (so pretty ), ploughing through BSG, HIMYM and TBBT at the mo as well, so don't need to be US-pace.
> 
> Hopefully the spoilers will be contained


What sort of spoilers are you worried about, this sort of thing? I couldn't believe it when I saw this



Spoiler












On this weeks episode!!!1!!1!


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2011)

I was not going to click on that (even though I suspected it wasn't actually a spoiler), so I clicked on 'reply' and the bastard thing showed up anyway.

I'm in an office too *shakes fist*


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> I was not going to click on that (even though I suspected it wasn't actually a spoiler), so I clicked on 'reply' and the bastard thing showed up anyway.
> 
> I'm in an office too *shakes fist*


Did it play music? I wouldn't know - I have mute on as Mr _it is asleep.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Did it play music? I wouldn't know - I have mute on as Mr _it is asleep.



I was pre-emptively muted


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> I was pre-emptively muted


It actually doesn't, shame really...


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler



Did I just get a flash of Breaking Bad's blue meth?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Enjoyed it, but yeah nothing amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree with pretty much everything above!


----------



## strung out (Oct 27, 2011)

Watched the second episode last night. Even more meh than the first episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2011)

I watched the firt epiode of series 2 and remembered why i ditched series one. Everyone in it is an unlikable thick freak and the emotions are handled mega-clumily.

when they are raiding that nest of cars for supplies and the woman goes 'this is a graveyard=i don't know how i feel about this'

the whole fucking continent is a graveyard ya fucking idiot.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 27, 2011)

i loved the first half  of season one  but  i have a feeling that was the shows peak


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I watched the firt epiode of series 2 and remembered why i ditched series one. Everyone in it is an unlikable thick freak and the emotions are handled mega-clumily.
> 
> when they are raiding that nest of cars for supplies and the woman goes 'this is a graveyard=i don't know how i feel about this'
> 
> the whole fucking continent is a graveyard ya fucking idiot.


read the comics, the tv series just isn't as dark (although it's got it's comparative moments) they seem to be trying to steer it back towards the story line of the comic though with this whole carl getting shot although until you know who is shot then I'm not gonna be happy.

Still this series is at least starting to rectify the bullshit first series bastardiseation of the first...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 27, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i loved the first half of season one but i have a feeling that was the shows peak


you mean the upto the jumping shark at episode 3... when they suddenly said fuck following the original story line lets add in some random old peoples home...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 27, 2011)

kinda.  that was  the beginning of the end.   the real end  was  the attack on the camp.

what i really really liked  was  everything  from when  he got his horse till  when they got away from the city the first time

that  was  the  real high point.     the bits leading up to that were good too but  not as great.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 27, 2011)

i'm not sure i'd like the comics.  i'm more into overcoming odds   than falling into disaster.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 27, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm not sure i'd like the comics. i'm more into overcoming odds than falling into disaster.


they sure are dark, that's for sure but the comics are about the group surviving and overcoming and a lot less zombie a lot more human interaction what people learn how they evolve as a post apocalyptic society how others have also evolved and other seperate groups the old when there is no law what's right and wrong type thing...

they are almost like Rōnin type stories, which centre around Rick, Lori and Carl.  he dishonoured because of the actions of his son and seeking redemption and justification/purpose for life after his original master (society) dies...

that's not to say that it can be several issues before things perk up... but by the current issue things are much better (whilst still being eminently fucked up...) overall the positives are there...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 27, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> kinda. that was the beginning of the end. the real end was the attack on the camp.
> 
> what i really really liked was everything from when he got his horse till when they got away from the city the first time
> 
> that was the real high point. the bits leading up to that were good too but not as great.


seriously read the first few comic's and you'll see why I got all fucked off with series 1 and exactly where and when...

The attack on the camp is far more important at that point in the comics because they'd thought they might be comign to terms with things which isn't shown in the series at all, it has more impact because it's a shattering of illusions...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 27, 2011)

i might do that at some point.

it's a pity about the tv series  because i really did like the first half of it.  i'm now  kinda not bothered about checking out the second season.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 10, 2011)

Episode 3 was a proper return to form, some jaw-dropping moments, good character beats and a nice framing device.



Spoiler: Episode 3



Shane going proper dark can't be leading anywhere good. Another rape attempt? Or he starts bumping off other survivors to save himself (or keep his secret)?

No surprise that fat boy didn't make it, but that was pretty horrible, you'd have thought that the least Shane could do would be a head shot to make it easy and instant 

Not sure about Sophia's plotline, can she really just be lost out there? Eaten or kidnapped by other survivors is my bet.



Oh, and Daryl still continues to be the most awesome character with any actual sense.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 10, 2011)

I think that the series has improved it's returning slowly to the themse within the comic which is of course what most of the comic fans wanted... episode 4 is certainly back towards the emphasis of the comics and the rearranged order of these things makes more logical sense than they were within the comics... shane still needs to die tho... and as it's written... otherwise carl will be come a total wet drip... Lori needs to be more of an evil cow too...


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if that is a spoiler or not, but knock it on the head or spoiler code it eh?

This is a thread for the TV series pace, not the comics.


----------



## Ranu (Nov 10, 2011)

Aye, that was a twattish thing to do.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 10, 2011)

He kept on doing during the last series too.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

The first series was very uneven quality-wise and, if anything, this has been even more so. The ongoing plot line involving people hanging about at the camper van waiting for the lost little girl's return is so boring and pointless it defies belief. The stuff with Shane and Otis has been fantastic though – Shane is the most compelling character in the entire thing now (which for those of us who've read the comic, is a bit of a turn up!)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Episode 3 was a proper return to form, some jaw-dropping moments, good character beats and a nice framing device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ep3?? Bollox missed 2...anyone got any good torrents for both?


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2011)

pirate bay has tons


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2011)

we're on episode 4 now. ez tv is the place to go for tv torrents


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> pirate bay has tons



Links?


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2011)

don't be so fucking lazy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> don't be so fucking lazy



Wow, how the net has changed. Time was people would be happy to share cool links n stuff. Now it's all 'Fuck you brother, you gots to get yo own!'


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2011)

maybe because it's quicker for you to go to pirate bay and type in a search term yourself than get someone else to do it and report back here for you?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 10, 2011)

The fucking kid needs to get out of bed already, too much annoying bedside introspection.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2011)

You two aint 'people' persons are you?


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2011)

all i ask is that some people put a bit of effort in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2011)

Nettiquete is well and truly dead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2011)

It's rude and inconsiderate to put direct links to illegal downloads on a public bulletin board. Just go on EZTV and you'll never need to ask again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2011)

I've got to episode 4 now because I was bored last night. It has improved a bit but I still hate everyone in it other than the redneck with a crossbow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

I never seem to catch anyone's names in this - I still don't know any of them, two seasons in!


----------



## strung out (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, episode 4 was _okay_.

This season has been far too light on zombie action though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2011)

me niether. I go 'old man, black bloke, rendeck, blonde lady, chemo lady, copper, coppers wife, fat copper, annoying kid'


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 11, 2011)

It's freaky the way that kid looks like his drawn original.

I'm finding things a little slow and the heavy handed sentimentally irritating enough to have me siding with the zombies.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 11, 2011)

Wait.

We're not supposed to be cheering on the zombies?

Aw man.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> me niether. I go 'old man, black bloke, rendeck, blonde lady, chemo lady, copper, coppers wife, fat copper, annoying kid'


chemo lady!


----------



## rekil (Nov 11, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> when they are raiding that nest of cars for supplies and the woman goes 'this is a graveyard=i don't know how i feel about this'


They are surrounded by vehicles but insist on hanging about to patch up the knackered camper van. Who are the _real_ zombies.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 11, 2011)

copliker said:


> They are surrounded by vehicles but insist on hanging about to patch up the knackered camper van. Who are the _real_ zombies.


I thought that, why the fuck don't you just drive to a motor home dealers and drive out again with brand new fucking motor homes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2011)

Vet man comes off as a bit of a thick ungodly sort- he'd rather keep his unarmed farm with a few women than invite in a nascent, possibly stable community group.

When he compared the zombie plague to AIDS I thought 'you thick twat'

and they all keep loving God off way too much despite the overwhelming evidence that if there is a god he really has cunted them off.


----------



## rekil (Nov 11, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I thought that, why the fuck don't you just drive to a motor home dealers and drive out again with brand new fucking motor homes.


Or a military base. The signs were there from the off, when the copper abandoned his car for a horse I knew it was going to stink.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

copliker said:


> Or a military base. The signs were there from the off, when the copper abandoned his car for a horse I knew it was going to stink.


why does that make it stink? that was a pretty cool moment.
it's a zombie show, let's not get bogged down in petty stuff like plausibility!


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2011)

Why didn't the zombies attack the farm already? Apparently they have a gate.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 11, 2011)

copliker said:


> Or a military base. The signs were there from the off, when the copper abandoned his car for a horse I knew it was going to stink.


That as well, I thought too that when they wanted to draw the zombies away from somewhere, Why the fuck doesn't one of them just get into a car and start driving slowly while beeping the horn? Despite the holes in the story lines I am still enjoying it


----------



## rekil (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> why does that make it stink? that was a pretty cool moment.
> it's a zombie show, let's not get bogged down in petty stuff like plausibility!


When they cut the zombie open to look for bits of child in its stomach I was wondering whether zombies shit. Shitting zombies would be cool.


----------



## rekil (Nov 11, 2011)

Deareg said:


> That as well, I thought too that when they wanted to draw the zombies away from somewhere, Why the fuck doesn't one of them just get into a car and start driving slowly while beeping the horn? Despite the holes in the story lines I am still enjoying it


I watched all of the first series in one night.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 11, 2011)

copliker said:


> Or a military base.



Yes. Unless a zombie outbreak infected more than 99 per cent of the population immediately, the people left would just get all the weapons and blow the living shit out of them. Shambling fucking dickheads who have to catch you unawares to kill you would last about five minutes in the real world - no matter how many of them there were.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2011)

Just finished episode two, found it a bit flat tbh...but yeah that vet is a bit annoying.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Nov 12, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> Yes. Unless a zombie outbreak infected more than 99 per cent of the population immediately, the people left would just get all the weapons and blow the living shit out of them. Shambling fucking dickheads who have to catch you unawares to kill you would last about five minutes in the real world - no matter how many of them there were.


this is why i'm looking forward to world war z. convincing in why it's a bit more complicated than what you say but also more realistic given the kit available.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 13, 2011)

strung out said:


> Yeah, episode 4 was _okay_.
> 
> This season has been far too light on zombie action though.



it was never a story about zombies really it's more about how broken people get when faced with a disaster, and trust if it does take it's steer from the comics even directly then this moment in time is the honeymoon period, you'll get to see plentyo zombies to come... and they'll be plenty more broken too...


DotCommunist said:


> Vet man comes off as a bit of a thick ungodly sort- he'd rather keep his unarmed farm with a few women than invite in a nascent, possibly stable community group.
> 
> When he compared the zombie plague to AIDS I thought 'you thick twat'
> 
> and they all keep loving God off way too much despite the overwhelming evidence that if there is a god he really has cunted them off.


there's a reason, in fact it's hinted at in episode 4 if you watch carefully... but it'll become more apparent shortly no doubt... it's a good reason too, if they stick to the comic story line...

besides Michonne hasn't turned up yet...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, that other copper is a bit of a sod!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2011)

nah, he did what had to be done


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone else think this series is dragging things out a bit, three episodes in and it doesn't feel like things have really moved forward much.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 13, 2011)

this series was on Irish tv earlier in the year and i quite enjoyed it . More than surprise to see Egg from Thiis Life in usch an action role. Its worth sticking with in my opinion .


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah his accent isn't too bad either. Really found the first series very good, and each episode seemed to push the story on a bit. This one feels a little drawn out and while it's still watchable I keep wondering with the few episodes left how much can really happen??


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2011)

4 episodes! Yeah, it is dragging a bit, like a zombie's broken foot


----------



## strung out (Nov 13, 2011)

i'm four episodes in and i just want them to hurry up a bit tbh


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Yup. The first season was 6 wasn't it? Any idea how long this is? So far the pace implies 20 odd episodes...


----------



## strung out (Nov 13, 2011)

13 i think


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Ah well that explains it. Just finished ep4, dear oh dear so which copper is it?


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 13, 2011)

the bit were they figure out how to bamboozle the zombies sense of smell is pretty gross out


----------



## Ranu (Nov 13, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> this series was on Irish tv earlier in the year and i quite enjoyed it . More than surprise to see Egg from Thiis Life in usch an action role. Its worth sticking with in my opinion .



That was the first series.  This is the 2nd, which really is dragging.  Hopefully tonight's will get things moving forward a bit more.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah they need to find the girl dead or alive, and the kid in bed needs to die or gtfo already.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> yeah they need to find the girl dead or alive, and the kid in bed needs to die or gtfo already.



Yep.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 14, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> yeah they need to find the girl dead or alive, and the kid in bed needs to die or gtfo already.


sadly she's missing her sister,



Spoiler: don't read this



however if if follows the comic then she'll turn up alive and Carl will kill her along with the cop he's supposed to kill cos they can't tell if she's been bitten...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

Is this worth sticking with? Saw the first three eps but lost interest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2011)

Read the thread and find out


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Read the thread and find out



And read spoiler after spoiler? No thanks, Sunny Jim!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 14, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Is this worth sticking with? Saw the first three eps but lost interest.


maybe depends how much of a die hard you are about the comic.

Personally I think it might just get back to it's roots is certainly starting to attempt to in series 2 the final 3 of series 1 when he then fired all the writers and the entire production team is a touch shark jumpy to say the least and sure as fuck has nothing to do with the comic or the characters you would know from the comics or the story lines within...

Series 2 has some better writing in it and also as i said goes back to the ethos of the comic.

So yes it's worth it although slow paced (like the comic) if you've read the comic.   If you've not you might find it a little too much character development and not enough zombie gut wrenching at this point...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2011)

i'd agree with garf that series 2 is better than series 1 so far- I just can't get over how thick they all are though. The only time anyone shows an ounce of intelligence it is to do an act of badness (like when the fat copper shoots the even fatter bloke)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2011)

fat copper? there isn't a fat copper is there?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2011)

yeah, the one who was boning main coppers wife while he was in a coma. Was main coppers partner on the force before the zpmbie nation arose


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2011)

he's not fat. he's pretty lean in fact!


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 14, 2011)

His face is fat


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I thought that, why the fuck don't you just drive to a motor home dealers and drive out again with brand new fucking motor homes.


They've come across enough army emplacements to get some proper phat trucks and all...they ought to be towing tanker trailers and have gun turrets.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> They've come across enough army emplacements to get some proper phat trucks and all...they ought to be towing tanker trailers and have gun turrets.


Init


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Init


Matey moaning about his books, as if you wouldn't be raiding a library if you fancied it.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Matey moaning about his books, as if you wouldn't be raiding a library if you fancied it.


It has a lot of holes in the story but I am still really enjoying it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Is this worth sticking with? Saw the first three eps but lost interest.



The first season is great if you like zombie stuff. So far the second series is dragging a bit but still far more watchable than most crap on TV...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2011)

Ooh the fifth episode has already aired last Friday - forgot to D/L it - better see to that right now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2011)

Woohoo d/ling now!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 14, 2011)

Back to the original story lines overall. 



Episode 5 moves things on. 

Though they've missed the whole winterborne estates bit in the snow. .


----------



## Ranu (Nov 15, 2011)

Ep 5 is a goodie, back to form.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2011)

Tell me about it. And that ending? Um whut!?


----------



## grit (Nov 15, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Ep 5 is a goodie, back to form.



Yeah I was really starting to lose faith, but they have turned it around by the looks of things


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tell me about it. And that ending? Um whut!?


read the comics or wait til next week

Don't read this spoiler if you don't want to know anything coming up...

Really...

Don't...



Spoiler: don't read this. Not at all if you don't want to know some of the potential story line coming up. Big spoiler



They are the old boys family and farm hands inc his wife and children who he hopes can be cured rick et al will kill them all which causes them to be ejected from the farm but not before the old guy is bitten... if it follows the comic. With a bit of luck shane will be shot dead by Carl who goes on to kill the missing girl too for fear of her being bit... again if they stick to the comics...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2011)

Heh yeah I kinda figured it was something like that...


----------



## Rajjie (Nov 15, 2011)

I beemed with pride when the oriental kid got it on with the farm chick. I even tried to high-five my girlfriend but she thought I was being childish.

Seriously though, props to him. He gets treated like shit and made to do the shitty jobs (like go down the well to lasoo the bloated floater) and it´s about time he stand up for himself and get some bootay action.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 15, 2011)

glen is much more ballsy in the comic but in essence is the runner of the group, and the scout.

Andrea is the sharp shooter, rick the leader, carl the unbridled soul of the group, dale is the moral compass.

don't look at this link but if you want to get an idea of how many of them survive at this point in the  comics it'll take the shine of the series though...

http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Comic_Series_Characters


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## bi0boy (Nov 28, 2011)

Best episode this season IMO (ep7)


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 28, 2011)

Whoa. Interesting,

Next episode february


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 28, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> Next episode february



WTF?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2011)

Eh??


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 28, 2011)

Episode 8  will be broadcast february 12th 2012

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_Walking_Dead_episodes


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 29, 2011)

ep 8 available now from the usual sources...

can't wait for episode 9


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2011)

Eh? Isn't 8 not out till next year?


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 29, 2011)

I've seen previews but no full episode, but seemingly garf has.

Dexter/walking dead both finishing has left my monday nights a tad empty.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 29, 2011)

let's just say finally we've gone back to the comics


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

episode 7 was broadcast in the US on Sunday. I think G is mistaken


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 29, 2011)

Episode seven is the 'mid-season finale'. Episode 8's not until February.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2011)

Well that was a predictable ending...so far S1 was better than this.


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2011)

Where to start with this one.

How do they put zombies in the barn without letting all the others out. And annoying old man in hat should've been executed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2011)

Heh I wondered about the barn logistics too...


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh I wondered about the barn logistics too...


Just as well that hawny cop turned up in time to plug the plothole.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well that was a predictable ending...so far S1 was better than this.


exploding cdc i don't fucking think so ....


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess they just wang them in from the top.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> exploding cdc i don't fucking think so ....



A whole season stuck on a boring farm arguing while pretending to look for a lost girl? No comparison, the whole of series 2 could have been told in 3/4 episodes...


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't like that little girl and wouldn't of wasted more than half an hour looking for her - I'd of been tempted to chill on those drugs they found while pretending to search.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A whole season stuck on a boring farm arguing while pretending to look for a lost girl? No comparison, the whole of series 2 could have been told in 3/4 episodes...


again read the comics... it's a very slow story... mainly about the charchters and their lives mainly tbh about rick and his immediate family and how fucked up and broken poeple get when their society falls a part and how that then tests even the metal of the most reasonable or law abiding person (represented by him being a cop).

to call it a zombie series is misleading really it's all about the way humans interact.

Wait til Michonne and for that matter the after effects... (can't really say much now but once she appears, if she appears then we can revisit this part).

equally due to the colossal fuck up with the first series and the whole CDC and Shane not dying when he was supposed to I assume a lot of it is to steer it back to the story lines making sense and keeping in line with the comics...

It'll get to be a faster pace with more zombie killings again but comic wise this is up to around comic 4 they've already learned about the consequence of dying at this point the RV attack where amys sister died and they've had one harsh winter where everything was frozen they found a housing estate which was fine until the thaw and then found the farm... basically they are trying to bring it back to the earlier story lines and doing a good job of it too...

gun practice makes more sense on the farm than near the RV as it was on the comic and again a lot of the story has been missed out by blowing up the CDC nonsense... (never happened not in any comic or spin off ever and to date unlike the TV series they have no medical information on what or how the infection/disease happens other than what they've discovered from shanes death which hasn't happened and isn't (up to now) in the series now because of the CDC bullshit... )

most of the early comics are about setting up the premise of the world they live in due to the high mortality rate of characters (interestingly the comic has far more black female characters than the TV series...) we don't really ever get to know the people just how they died and what it taught the group.

Make no mistake this group isn't a nice one it's a survival one...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> I didn't like that little girl and wouldn't of wasted more than half an hour looking for her - I'd of been tempted to chill on those drugs they found while pretending to search.


she shoulda died like in the comics   however this would have gotten the tv series a 18 cert...


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Make no mistake this group isn't a nice one it's a survival one...



I really hope they explore that 'we are the walking dead' angle as well as the comic does – it's one thing that's missing at the moment. They should hold off introducing Michonne – there are too many bad asses in the group at this point (maybe next season if they do the prison story?).

I have mixed feelings about the show. I thought the first season opened brilliantly then really went down hill (I hate the CDC stuff, too). This season has been more consistent but a bit slow and poorly plotted at times.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 4, 2011)

Watched the finale last night. Loved it. Series 2 is definitely slower than 1 but I kinda like the character development in series 2. I suspect series 3 will be more action packed.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thought the 'mid-season finale' was the best episode since the pilot. Great stuff.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 4, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> Watched the finale last night. Loved it. Series 2 is definitely slower than 1 but I kinda like the character development in series 2. I suspect series 3 will be more action packed.


well if it follows the comics it'll all get a bit mad max... \m/


----------



## veracity (Dec 4, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> Thought the 'mid-season finale' was the best episode since the pilot. Great stuff.


Agreed, the plot was so slow I was starting to lose interest, can't wait for the next episode now (February? BAH)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2011)

The lack of zombie killing isn't the issue, it's that they basically dragged two plot lines out across a whole season rather than get the group moving. Felt at times that either they didn't have the budget for multiple location shoots or didn't have enough story to tell...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 4, 2011)

it's just following the pace of the comics.  It'll have more action once they move on.  There's a lot to come.  If you view this as a road movie they've just pulled into the first incidental gas station rather than seeing the city limits and the bright lights...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

Just finished season 1 and managed to see ep 1 of the 2nd series last night. Loving it so far but it does drag at times, as mentioned.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2011)

well, at least the kids dead and they can gtfo dull farm


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Just finished season 1 and managed to see ep 1 of the 2nd series last night. Loving it so far but it does drag at times, as mentioned.


Season 1 is positively brisk compared to season 2


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 7, 2011)

Up and down first half of the season, plenty of character stuff (which is the focus anyway) but did meander at times.

Great final scene though, everything from Shane spotting Rick and Hershel leading the walkers and his 'demonstration', right through to the end.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 7, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> well, at least the kids dead and they can gtfo dull farm


on to the paradise falls and then the prison...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> Season 1 is positively brisk compared to season 2



Yup while that may work in comics on screen it doesn't. S1 had a far better pace...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

It totally works in the story arch you just don't know it works yet because you're not aware of the story arch...


----------



## dtb (Dec 12, 2011)

really enjoying series 2, so ep07 is just the midway point??


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 12, 2011)

An American breather, they're forever messing about with schedules - mind you, didn't Dr Who do it here this year?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> It totally works in the story arch you just don't know it works yet because you're not aware of the story arch...



That makes no sense, my point was story arcs that work in comics need to be rejigged in terms of pacing for TV because most audiences won't have the patience for it. It's too slow, they should have kept the S1 pace which was much better...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2011)

huh, i thought s1 dragged and s2 was exciting


----------



## strung out (Dec 12, 2011)

You crazy. season 2 has been dullorama so far. Could have been dealt with in about 3 episodes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2011)

I been loving it - some great character arcs. They didn't really bother with developing them in the first one and had all that silly lab stuff going on


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not really feeling inclined to watch any more of S2. If it starts to get a bit more exciting I'll play catch up.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 12, 2011)

strung out said:


> You crazy. season 2 has been dullorama so far. Could have been dealt with in about 3 episodes.


not really considering they needed to steer it back to the plot as they had wander off on the flights of whimsey of a lunatic in the first series and needed to establish the pack/group mentality.

it's meant to be tedious at this point... as I said it get livelier towards the end of season 2 by my guesses we've got the housing estate and prison to get to and hopefully Shane ends up dead like he's supposed to be (and rick discovers why they're all fucked...if not then I'm not sure how he'll come to the realisation they are the walking dead which the series is named after...)



TitanSound said:


> I'm not really feeling inclined to watch any more of S2. If it starts to get a bit more exciting I'll play catch up.


stick with it bitch... you've been told....

fucking slackers...


----------



## strung out (Dec 12, 2011)

any series that's meant to be tedious has lost me i'm afraid


----------



## veracity (Dec 12, 2011)

Garfield couldn't you put that in spoilers for people who haven't read it please?


----------



## Mapped (Dec 12, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I'm not really feeling inclined to watch any more of S2. If it starts to get a bit more exciting I'll play catch up.



It's worth sticking with. It does get better, the last episode is a cracker


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2011)

The last episode hasn't been on yet! We're only halfway through!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> The last episode hasn't been on yet! We're only halfway through!



OK then.The last episode until it comes back in February


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, garf. Use fucking spoiler tags.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 13, 2011)

spolier tags for guessing at what might come next...

ok can we also instigate spolier tags for anyone commenting on what might have happened if they had an alternate time line, aliens got worked in, they all realised it was a sick practical joke by MIT and any other speculation not word for word from the script....

or maybe you could grow up...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2011)

Oops, xenforo confusing me with old posts


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2011)

So from what I've seen so far (and having no knowledge of the comics) I'm guessing

- Redneck's nutjob brother to make an appearance soon
- Ditto father and son that appeared on very first episode
- They make contact with surviving army/government faction before long (wasn't a helicopter seen in the first series?)

Good narrative but it I too wish there was a bit more action- or at least more episodes available now. I think at the current pace this would work rather well as a bi-weekly showing.


----------



## veracity (Dec 13, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> spolier tags for guessing at what might come next...
> 
> ok can we also instigate spolier tags for anyone commenting on what might have happened if they had an alternate time line, aliens got worked in, they all realised it was a sick practical joke by MIT and any other speculation not word for word from the script....
> 
> or maybe you could grow up...


O come on, no need to be so tetchy about it. We've not all read it though and don't want to find out from you what happens next


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 14, 2011)

veracity said:


> O come on, no need to be so tetchy about it. We've not all read it though and don't want to find out from you what happens next


it's not like the TV series has been entirely faithful so far and therefore has any continued likelihood of coming back entirely to that plot line...


----------



## The Boy (Dec 14, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's not like the TV series has been entirely faithful so far and therefore has any continued likelihood of coming back entirely to that plot line...



No, but you have repeatedly made reference to the graphic novels throughout the thread.  It isn't difficult to use the spoiler code now, is it?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 14, 2011)

The Boy said:


> No, but you have repeatedly made reference to the graphic novels throughout the thread. It isn't difficult to use the spoiler code now, is it?


don't fucking patronise me son it's a fucking thread about a tv series where any one that's fucking anyone can speculate to their hearts fucking content about what might happen in it....

if you or the other vacant, myopic fucktards can't pick up some literature and fucking read then you don't have any fucking right for those who have and there fore have insider information or spoliers who want to discuss the transfer of the comic to the show and what might possibly come... you could always read the comic i mean readings not that hard is it you illiterate...

or is it that the myopic non reading fucktards get exclusive rights on plot development speculation and every one else doesn't...

Fuck off you holier than thou fucktard, either we make the rule now which says no speculation allowed on the thread at all or we allow anyone with any form of knowledge reference to speculate as they see fit using whatever sources they have to hand, some of it will no doubt be wild and baseless some of it might turn out to be correct some of it might not be anything to do with the previous iteration of the story...

seriously grow the fuck up, that's not hard at all is it...

fucking clown shoes dipshits...


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 14, 2011)

lol


----------



## The Boy (Dec 14, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> don't fucking patronise me son it's a fucking thread about a tv series where any one that's fucking anyone can speculate to their hearts fucking content about what might happen in it....
> 
> if you or the other vacant, myopic fucktards can't pick up some literature and fucking read then you don't have any fucking right for those who have and there fore have insider information or spoliers who want to discuss the transfer of the comic to the show and what might possibly come... you could always read the comic i mean readings not that hard is it you illiterate...
> 
> ...



Can you show where anyone has suggested you don't speculate on plot developments?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 14, 2011)

The Boy said:


> Can you show where anyone has suggested you don't speculate on plot developments?


the request to self censor my comments...


----------



## The Boy (Dec 14, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> the request to self censor my comments...



Using the spoiler code is hardly self-censorship is it?


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 14, 2011)

If you don't understand how to use the spoiler code it's ok Garf, just ask a mod nicely.

One of us might even show you, it's nothing to be embarrassed about.

The only other conclusion is you're deliberately being a dick, you know the TV series is likely to draw on certain plot threads from the GN and lose others, it's like watching a 12 year old trolling the IMDB boards.

Grow up.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 14, 2011)

The Boy said:


> Using the spoiler code is hardly self-censorship is it?


it entirely is if you're just speculating about something engaged in conversation with others...  and some petty child comes up to you and whines that that although they've speculated loads you're ruining the story for them with your speculation and should just shut up...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 14, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> If you don't understand how to use the spoiler code it's ok Garf, just ask a mod nicely.
> 
> One of us might even show you, it's nothing to be embarrassed about.
> 
> ...


no it's like watching 3 precious pricks saying this is my toy you can't play...

you've just rocked up hoping the popular boys will let you play with it too you sycophantic cunt...

you can fuck off and all...


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 14, 2011)

Except you were told on page 2 of this thread to knock it off and you threw your toys out of the pram then as well.

In fact, you agreed to fuck off from the thread, perhaps you should stick to that?

Truly pathetic.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 14, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no it's like watching 3 precious pricks saying this is my toy you can't play...
> 
> you've just rocked up hoping the popular boys will let you play with it too you sycophantic cunt...
> 
> you can fuck off and all...



Check out this thread for examples of how people who have read the books happily use the spoiler code, and stop being silly.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 14, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it entirely is if you're just speculating about something engaged in conversation with others... and some petty child comes up to you and whines that that although they've speculated loads you're ruining the story for them with your speculation and should just shut up...



You're speculating about how close the writers will stick to plotlines from the graphic novels.  I imagine I'm not the only one here who intends to read them at some point, and it would be nice if you took the two or three seconds it would take to use the spoiler code when talking about them.

I'm not telling you to shut up, or to self censor.  I'm asking, politely and calmly, if you might use the spoiler code.  If anyone is being childish on this thread it certainly isn't me.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 14, 2011)

you three really need to get over yourselves ...


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 15, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you three really need to get over yourselves ...


I'm watching a TV series of which I haven't read the book. I am just asking if you would be so kind as not to keep telling me what happens next in the book, as it is detracting from my enjoyment of the series.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it ends in the end.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 15, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I'm watching a TV series of which I haven't read the book. I am just asking if you would be so kind as not to keep telling me what happens next in the book, as it is detracting from my enjoyment of the series.


for the last fucking time I'm not telling you what happens next in the COMIC (fucking book you fucking mug) I'm speculating on what might happen how fucking illiterate are you that you can't see this in my previous posts explaining this is what I'm doing then you're certainly to fucking illiterate to read the COMIC...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 15, 2011)

bruce willis was dead all along


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 15, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> bruce willis was dead all along


ssssshhhhh some people might not know father Christmas isn't real...


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 15, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> for the last fucking time I'm not telling you what happens next in the COMIC (fucking book you fucking mug) I'm speculating on what might happen how fucking illiterate are you that you can't see this in my previous posts explaining this is what I'm doing then you're certainly to fucking illiterate to read the COMIC...




I can see you are speculating. But you are speculating using the plot of the comic. Which robs the show of some surprise. 

I don't want to hear you going on about "paradise falls", "the prison", "the housing estate", "Shane ending up dead like he's supposed to be" and "rick discovers why they're all fucked...if not then I'm not sure how he'll come to the realisation they are the walking dead which the series is named after" - and any other plot form the comic. If i wanted that I would read the comic. 

Why don't you do what Shippy did with the Game of thrones thread and start a new thread for people who have read it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 15, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I can see you are speculating. But you are speculating using the plot of the comic. Which robs the show of some surprise.
> 
> I don't want to hear you going on about "paradise falls", "the prison", "the housing estate", "Shane ending up dead like he's supposed to be" and "rick discovers why they're all fucked...if not then I'm not sure how he'll come to the realisation they are the walking dead which the series is named after" - and any other plot form the comic. If i wanted that I would read the comic.
> 
> Why don't you do what Shippy did with the Game of thrones thread and start a new thread for people who have read it.


you want to know nothign of a plot line which you may or may not have read...

heres a age old bit of advice...

if you don't like the channel turn off the tv...

get it...

if you don't want to wander into some specualtion which might in someway impact on something which no one else could possibly know about your enjoyment of something by their idle and frankly not terribly important speculation (AS THE WHOLE THING IS NOT ABOUT ZOMBIES OR DEAD PEOPLE BUT ABOUT SOCIAL INTERACTION BETWEEN CHARACTERS THEIR SETTING OR LOCATION IS IRRELEVANT TO THAT INTERACTION) then frnakly stop posting on a thread about the subject...

or grow the fuck up, if you attachment to the story line or piece of social art is so witheringly flimsy as to be damaged by another person discussing it then you are too immature to be bothered with.

 keep going if you want but frankly you and your attempt to limit the scope of the conversation and apply censorchip can fuck the fuck off...

There is simple nothing more to discuss on this matter, so don't. or do I could give a fuck, I'm not changing my position or my posting style for you or your delicate eggshell ego...


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 15, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you want to know nothign of a plot line which you may or may not have read...
> 
> heres a age old bit of advice...
> 
> ...


crickey you are a cross sweary little thing aren't you. calm down a bit.
Its just a thread about some tv show that people are talking about. and i was just asking if you would mind not posting potential spoilers about what happens from the comic its based on, whilst we are watching it.
i understand you have no interest in obliging me and who ever else feels the same. so - a merry christmas to you sir.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 15, 2011)

i'm not sure there will ever be a agreement between the two camps reguarding spoilers.
for me spoilers don't really matter as it's about the story and they way it's told  not specific plot points  but i sorta get why people want to be surprised by a story.

i think on forums  there needs to be clear  distinctions between spoiler and non spoiler threads  just to avoid this kind of situation.

although it was  getting silly  when we had multiple threads on  a show because of the diffrent airing times


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ssssshhhhh some people might not know father Christmas isn't real...



There's no need to be a dick about it, the fact is that we have an established way of managing spoilers on u75. We have threads that are clearly marked in the title as for discussion with spoilers and for threads without that we assume the courtesy of using the spoiler code.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 16, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There's no need to be a dick about it, the fact is that we have an established way of managing spoilers on u75. We have threads that are clearly marked in the title as for discussion with spoilers and for threads without that we assume the courtesy of using the spoiler code.


none of which is in dispute.

however speculating on what might happen if they stick to a number of things including the original plot lines which they've not been shown to do isn't a spoiler... period...

can you understand the difference between revealing a plot point and therefore spoiling the story line reveal and thinking I wonder if this will happen...


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 16, 2011)

By any standard definition you are deliberately posting spoilers (whether it be for those who haven't yet read the GN, or those watching the TV series), for no other reason than to show that you've read the GN.

The Game of Thrones thread is a perfect example, but I notice you ignore that point.

Clearly you just don't like being 'told what to do' and are digging your heels in now, even when several requests (admittedly not mine) have been as polite as is possible on Urban


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 16, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> By any standard definition you are deliberately posting spoilers (whether it be for those who haven't yet read the GN, or those watching the TV series), for no other reason than to show that you've read the GN.
> 
> The Game of Thrones thread is a perfect example, but I notice you ignore that point.
> 
> Clearly you just don't like being 'told what to do' and are digging your heels in now, even when several requests (admittedly not mine) have been as polite as is possible on Urban


so by this token anyone who has any frame of reference for anything shown on tv must be told to never dicuss it in case some other person might not understand or conflate that discussion as some kind of plot spoiling give away...

you can see why this is not only totally impractical to enact but also infinitely childish and stupid a request to make...

just because others on this thread politely or not are upset doesn't make them right...

their request do make them childish self centred twats however...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2011)

in the dark times before the coming of the spoiler code there were often two threads, one for spoilerised discussion, one for not. This foolishness was compounded when people would be watching it air at different times on catch-up channels and you'd get nigh on four threads for one bloody show. Dark days.


----------



## grit (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm confused does xenforo not support spoiler tags


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 16, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> keep going if you want but frankly you and your attempt to limit the scope of the conversation and apply censorchip can fuck the fuck off...





Spoiler




[/spolier]


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> none of which is in dispute.
> 
> however speculating on what might happen if they stick to a number of things including the original plot lines which they've not been shown to do isn't a spoiler... period...
> 
> can you understand the difference between revealing a plot point and therefore spoiling the story line reveal and thinking I wonder if this will happen...



You're being a dick about it which is why you're getting flak.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> so by this token anyone who has any frame of reference for anything shown on tv must be told to never dicuss it in case some other person might not understand or conflate that discussion as some kind of plot spoiling give away...
> 
> .


they shouldn't discuss it on the thread where people are watching and talking about the show. thats why there is spoiler tags. 

in the same way - if a new film came out and there was a thread of people looking forward to watching the film, you would be a bit of a dicklegs to start posting "oh  i've  read the book version of that, the lead female dies at the end"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 16, 2011)

bunch of fascists...

in our club we can only do as we agree and you're nto part of our elite... fuck yous all...

I'll post how I want to just ignore me if you don't like it or fuck off..


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> bunch of fascists...
> 
> in our club we can only do as we agree and you're nto part of our elite... fuck yous all...
> 
> I'll post how I want to just ignore me if you don't like it or fuck off..


have you been taking a lot of speed?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2011)

a proper spoiler is where you drop it slyly into an unrelated thread and actually give away something vital. Spoilering with malice aforethought. In this case, the revelations of comic stuff is not valid spoilering because the show has deviated fair drastically from the comics already. Garf saying 'hope x happens like it does in the comic' is not a spoiler cos it might or might not.

Thats my two penny's worth anyway, and also given that walking dead isn't even very good, who really gives a fuck


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 16, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> have you been taking a lot of speed?


my personal intake is none of your concern, as it happens I don't take speed ...

so bang another assumption out the window from the twat clique anymore spurious aspersions you want to cast my way cock monkey...


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> my personal intake is none of your concern, as it happens I don't take speed ...
> 
> so bang another assumption out the window from the twat clique anymore spurious aspersions you want to cast my way cock monkey...


erm... i don't know... some thing about having a throbbing vein popping out of the side of your head maybe?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 16, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> a proper spoiler is where you drop it slyly into an unrelated thread and actually give away something vital. Spoilering with malice aforethought. In this case, the revelations of comic stuff is not valid spoilering because the show has deviated fair drastically from the comics already. Garf saying 'hope x happens like it does in the comic' is not a spoiler cos it might or might not.
> 
> Thats my two penny's worth anyway, and also given that walking dead isn't even very good, who really gives a fuck


exactly...

unless you're some uptight anally retentive controlling prick who wants to control the discussion and limit it, in which case it is a spoiler...

but just cos you think your enjoyment is spoiled has nothing to do with anyone other than your own uptight cockwit behaviour...

and in many ways if your enjoyment is spoiled as a result of your general uptightedness and fuckwit logic then good I'm glad, maybe you'll learn to lighten the fuck up and care about real issues in future...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 16, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> erm... i don't know... some thing about having a throbbing vein popping out of the side of your head maybe?


the only throbbing vein around here would be the massive cocks who want to limit discussion of a topic to the confines of their own prescribe terms...

I'm very clam, you'll know when I'm pissed off... there are clear and definite signs...


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I'm very clam, you'll know when I'm pissed off... there are clear and definite signs...









?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 16, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> ?



posting up a picture of your mum isn't a response to that statement thanks anyways but we've all seen her like that before ....


----------



## mack (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> a proper spoiler is where you drop it slyly into an unrelated thread and actually give away something vital. Spoilering with malice aforethought. In this case, the revelations of comic stuff is not valid spoilering because the show has deviated fair drastically from the comics already. Garf saying 'hope x happens like it does in the comic' is not a spoiler cos it might or might not.
> 
> Thats my two penny's worth anyway, and also given that walking dead isn't even very good, who really gives a fuck



Well he said that and then claimed they're following the comic better now so I think it's a valid spoiler. On the Game of Thrones thread people who've read the book have been ok at times recognizing the potential to spoil. It may not happen isn't good enough...if there's a real chance it may.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2011)

yeah but GOT didn't deviate in any significant way from the source material, whereas this plainly has.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah but GOT didn't deviate in any significant way from the source material, whereas this plainly has.



But no one knew that until we'd seen it, it makes no sense to say 'yeah we can reveal anything we like because it may not happen!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> But no one knew that until we'd seen it, it makes no sense to say 'yeah we can reveal anything we like because it may not happen!


In what way in a show about character development is knowing a specific location?

It tells you nothing about which character that is or what happens, not back story, no plot, nothing other than a location. 

It's simply not a spoiler. 

Really get over being so preicous over some thing so insignificant.

It's no less spoiler than saying the show is set in the south.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> In what way in a show about character development is knowing a specific location?
> 
> It tells you nothing about which character that is or what happens, not back story, no plot, nothing other than a location.
> 
> ...


fucking hell.. now another spoiler. I was cunting well waiting to find out that it was set in the deep south


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 18, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> fucking hell.. now another spoiler. I was cunting well waiting to find out that it was set in the deep south


not the deep south the south, you've embellished although the KKK zombies are dispatched by the passing tribe of gypsy alien intergalactic zombie hunters is a cracking 50'th episode comic...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 18, 2011)

Spoiler: walking dead



No one in the comics eats cornflakes from the packet by pouring milk into the bag and breaking off a zombie ear to use as a a spoon


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2011)

Just watched season 2 so far over the last four eveings. Big improvement over the last season, which went down hill after the pilot. Seems like a good thing that they fired Darabont after all. This still isn't a really great show like AMCs Breaking Bad or Mad Men, but as genre shows go it's pretty good. Certainly better than the awful Terra Nova or Falling Sky.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 24, 2012)

Spoiler: spoiler



new episode is out on TPB...


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 14, 2012)

Another good episode.



Spoiler



I thought those guys in the bar were going to get back to the farm and everyone was going to tear their hair out about them and argue for the rest of the series about what to do yawn.


----------



## maldwyn (Feb 14, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Another good episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a bit of a surprise.



Spoiler



How stupid is Mrs Rick ffs


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 14, 2012)

Fantastic show. Rapidly becoming the standard by which all future post-apoc 'tings will be judged.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 14, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> It was a bit of a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



I do hope it's not just a device for her to lose the baby


----------



## T & P (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry, has the series resumed on C5/ FX (can't remember on which channel it first aired), or are you guys watching online?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2012)

What episode are we on now?


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 14, 2012)

S02E08

They had a mid-season pause in season 2


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn you internet, I have deadlines!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2012)

Another long winded episode...


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2012)

i quite liked it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2012)

is there anywhere for mac users to stream this?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> is there anywhere for mac users to stream this?


tubeplus.me


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot, joustmaster!


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 20, 2012)

I was just thinking he should do that, then she asks him, but is he that kind of man?


----------



## Rajjie (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm in two minds about that Randall kid.

One part of me doesn't think Limpy McHalfleg could possibly ever go and find his mates and then orchestrate an attack on the farm.

But the other wonders why the heck he would be in the story arc if he didn't do something nuts and game-changing.


----------



## maldwyn (Feb 21, 2012)

Have we given up on spoiler boxes?

I thought this episode was OK, lots going on soapland style with added zombies.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Have we given up on spoiler boxes?
> 
> I thought this episode was OK, lots going on soapland style with added zombies.


spoilers are for things that might spoil the episode before it is aired.


----------



## maldwyn (Feb 21, 2012)

Is the show up to date in the UK?

I've been streaming from an American site.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 21, 2012)

It's up-to-date on eztv and the piratebay.

People don't actually wait until things appear on BBC2 nowadays do they?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 21, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> It's up-to-date on eztv and the piratebay.
> 
> People don't actually wait until things appear on BBC2 nowadays do they?


No, 1channel.cz and tv-links.eu have it and all.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> People don't actually wait until things appear on BBC2 nowadays do they?


Yes


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 21, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Yes


Lol.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't seem to ahem find this, anyone got a good link for episode 9?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 5, 2012)

http://eztv.it/shows/428/the-walking-dead/


----------



## mauvais (Mar 5, 2012)

This is the fastest deteriorating plot I've ever seen. Totally disconnected from all prior character development, and a logical colander.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 5, 2012)

I enjoyed the first series. Should I watch the second or give it a miss?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2012)

I wouldn't rate it so far, started out good then decided to spend five episodes with no real movement or character development...


----------



## mauvais (Mar 5, 2012)

I quite liked the first one, but I really think this has turned to shit. Shane has gone from almost workable humanoid to a violent sub-redneck version of Mr. Potato Head, who basically storms around in a way that you might describe as purposeful if starting fights and shouting 'DURP!' qualified as a purpose. More importantly, practically none of the important characters now act in a way that corresponds with their previous behaviours and beliefs, and that deviation now forms the plot.

I don't want to give anything specific away, so imagine that one of the characters has been constantly wearing a hat since the very beginning. Everyone has seen him walking by, in his hat, and they say to him, 'hey Mr. Hat, that's a lovely hat, and you're a lovely man'. Not this episode, though. This episode, Mr. Potato Head gets everyone together and tells them (in a brilliant and coherent speech) that they have to kill Mr. Hat because his hat is a threat to their freedoms. There's no other option, durpy durp durp. So they kill him. They kill him, and they stamp on his hat.


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2012)

The show is better than this thread. That's for sure!

How many episodes are there in S2? Just finished number 7 and really enjoying it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2012)

Seen up to 8 and it's not a patch on series one...


----------



## mauvais (Mar 5, 2012)

#11 is available now. There are supposed to be 13 in total.



Spoiler: for those who have seen #7



Behaviourally, it starts going wrong with the barn - in particular, why is it suddenly necessary to do anything about it?


 


Spoiler: for those who have seen #11



...and it gets even more stupid when Randall turns up. Execute him? Yeah, that seems like a sensible and wholly unavoidable thing we'll have to do, and I'm pretty sure we're all the sort of people alright with killing other humans for no particular reason.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2012)

mauvais said:


> #11 is available now. There are supposed to be 13 in total.


 


Spoiler: spoiler



It hasn't been going anywhere since they got to the farm, too many episodes based in one location looking for that fucking girl!


----------



## Rajjie (Mar 6, 2012)

For those that have seen e11:



Spoiler



I discussed with my gf at great deal what side of the kill-don't-kill fence I sat on with Randall. He knows where the farm is (because he went to school with Maggie), and we have -no- idea what this kid is like. He might be a normal, nice kid. He might be a fucked-up rapist. This is the post-zombie apocalypse world.

Though Dale (RIP) did have a point in that when the world goes to shit you can still retain your humanity, and you shouldn't punish people for crimes they may not even commit. However, shit ain't like what it used to be.

I liked this episode for exploring the moral differences between the old and new world more than any other over the 2 seasons. The 2 remaining episodes of this season will really need to be kick arse for the slow, farmyard shit to have been worth sitting through


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 6, 2012)

What a shame its gone shit if what people were saying is true. I really enjoyed the first series just the right mix of humour and "realism" (Well sort of) To keep me entertained.


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2012)

I think season 2 is an improvement over season 1, which I wasn't a huge fan of after the pilot.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 6, 2012)

I thought the tension in the bar episode was brilliantly done and there have been some good moments this season.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Episode 10 was better...got back the feel of the first season and nice to see some actual character development with a hint of over all background info too...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 7, 2012)

Spoiler



dales dead now?

wtf seriously WTF?

no losing his leg, no being half eaten by feral cannibals after he thinks he's been bitten and then dining on his infected leg?

no progression of his affair with Andrea?

major plot deviation in the way that the cdc blowing up was in the first series...

FFS


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 7, 2012)

It's The Walking Dead _Light_


----------



## janeb (Mar 7, 2012)

I am v bored with series 2, seriously not enough zombies


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 7, 2012)

janeb said:


> I am v bored with series 2, seriously not enough zombies


there aren't that many in the comics it's not a Zombie comic, it's a survivalist comic really, it's about the loss of humanity and how far you can fall when you have only a destructive nihilistic influence within your environment.



Spoiler



Hence the suicide by zombie about this point in the comics.

how rick and co consider themselves moral and upstanding but in fact will kill anyone without a second thought who 'threatens' the group.

The level of retaliation they take for their capture in the prison, or the systemtic wiping out of other feral groups who cross them, their willingness to absorb and take over other friendly groups, and the do as we say not as we do actions to all outside the group.

By the end of the prison it should be apparent that rick far from being the leader/the hero is in fact a mercenary cunt who thinks only of himself and how he'll react, that and he's actually quite, quite, quite insane... not the good man they all believe him to be...

Ghost Phone Lori calling... etc...

Sadly I don't think any of this story line will be told in the TV series....

They jumped the shark on episode 3...


----------



## mauvais (Mar 7, 2012)

What you've just written in the spoiler tag means the whole thing makes a bit more sense to me now. However I feel the opposite; that kind of _has _now come across in the TV series but wasn't slowly or logically arrived at, just switched to. It feels to me like a couple of episodes someone said, 'oh, we forgot they were supposed to end up behaving like that, quick, make it happen'.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 7, 2012)

mauvais said:


> What you've just written in the spoiler tag means the whole thing makes a bit more sense to me now. However I feel the opposite; that kind of _has _now come across in the TV series but wasn't slowly or logically arrived at, just switched to. It feels to me like a couple of episodes someone said, 'oh, we forgot they were supposed to end up behaving like that, quick, make it happen'.


it's far more layered and complex and for gods sake only 30 pages long (or around 20 mins of story board if you like IE two comics an episode ffs how hard would it be to just fucking follow the prelaid out story board...).

Each action the group takes is 'justified' either by the group feeling 'threatened' or by a lie of omission ie someone acts thinking they are doing good when because of lack of information they may not be acting in the best interests of the group.

but in essence they all lie to themselves and think they are moral when they aren't... 

hence them being the walking dead (not the zombies), the concept being that those who survive will at some point become dead either by zombie or by human but it's only a matter of time so what does it matter if you kill others or become a savage/harsh/hardened/inhumanely cruel/evil etc and therefore you are the walking dead until you become the dead...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought the walking dead was a reference to the inevitable (dead man walking etc) futility of their fight for survival against becoming zombies...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I thought the walking dead was a reference to the inevitable (dead man walking etc) futility of their fight for survival against becoming zombies...


well accoridng to the comics it's the thing rick decides they are all called after a particularly traumatic and humanity taking episode...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

I see...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 7, 2012)

Read the comics lament at what could have been.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

Just watched episode 11...predictable and annoying.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just watched episode 11...predictable and annoying.


 
Glad to see that downloading Father Ted was a better use of bandwith for me then!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2012)

Opppps


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I like it. Who gives a shit if it doesn't follow the comic. Any television series that slavishly follows a paper version is invariably shit. True Blood, Game of Thrones... these are _based_ on books but make their own way.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 8, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Well I like it. Who gives a shit if it doesn't follow the comic. Any television series that slavishly follows a paper version is invariably shit. True Blood, Game of Thrones... these are _based_ on books but make their own way.


not really.  both take the actually plot lines and render them for the screen this has taken the characters instead and largely kept their personalties correct but not their actions.

it loses something in this translation as you expect people to behave in a certain way... 

Also the end of season 2 cliff hanger is painfully obvious I wish they'd just get on with it too...


----------



## janeb (Mar 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> there aren't that many in the comics it's not a Zombie comic, it's a survivalist comic really, it's about the loss of humanity and how far you can fall when you have only a destructive nihilistic influence within your environment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh for sure, I get that, have read some of the comics but not that many, didn't get to the bit in your spoiler but know what happens - but given that I don't really care for any of the characters now, apart from Rick, I was missing the Zombies because the rest was soooo dull.

This month's Starburst magazine (which I haven't read in ages and really enjoyed) has a good article that reminded me of some of the classic 'break-down of civilisation' novels that I read in the late 70's, such as Kraken Wakes and Death of Grass, so I'm just about to start a re-read of those plus some of the others that are recommended and I haven't read


----------



## Rock Bottom (Mar 12, 2012)

I had almost lost patience, but ... episode 12 is a corker!


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah who was seriously expecting that?


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 13, 2012)

What a shocker after weeks of being in the doldrums.


----------



## thriller (Mar 13, 2012)

see that annoying fucking kid shows up in the end again with a gun. For a little un, the fucker is sure brave walking about on his own in the middle of the night. Really hope he gets chomped to bits by a zombie.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

Ep 12, now that's more fucking like it!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 14, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> yeah who was seriously expecting that?


me...

tbh it's a long time coming and dale died in the wrong manner, the lad died in the wrong manner and Karl Killed Shane first time it was Rick digging him up which lead to the it's air borne discovery they've now got...


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> wrong


 
"different"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 14, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> "different"


wrong... where was the bit where the cannabals kid napped him after he was bitten and chopped his leg off to eat only to find out they'd poisoned themselves with infected meat or rick going psycho on their asses... it wasn't there... the flip to make karls killing of shane after ricks stabbing of him rather than the cause of his death was also not good...


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 14, 2012)

It's* based* on the graphic novels, it's not intended to follow them exactly, therefore it can never be _wrong_ but simply "different".

See "adaptation" and "derivative work".


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> the flip to make karls killing of shane after ricks stabbing of him rather than the cause of his death was also not good...


 
I think was better done that way. The TV adaptation has been building up the whole Rick/Shane thing all season, so it was appropriate for Rick to stab him.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

The actor playing Shane was good, I'm going to miss him - though apparently he's about to become lead in a new series.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 14, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I think was better done that way. The TV adaptation has been building up the whole Rick/Shane thing all season, so it was appropriate for Rick to stab him.


I thibnk it was worse.

The reason Karl becomes a dissociated loner jerk is due to who he's killed, after being shot is that he realises he doesn't give a shit and has normalised their deaths... 

The horror for rick and lori is about their son becoming entirely desensitisation to the violence and murder... 

Ricks discovery that it's air born because he leaves the farm after finding out about loris infidelity and going to dig up shane who he then apologies too and stabs in his grave, thus they all find out it doesn't matter if you get bitten or die you'll become a zombie... 

It's not really a derivative as it's not taking anything other than some events and the characters names very little else.

it should have remained cannon it's not like the stories it's come from are badly written or without drama and tension... 

It doesn't bode well for the next series if they are going to keep it at this level of dissociated from the original plot....

I mean if you wanted to do something liek the walking dead but only reference it why call it the walking dead...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting that they've gone back to the zombies and how they became zombies with ep 12...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Interesting that they've gone back to the zombies and how they became zombies with ep 12...


heards ... Can't say any more otherwise it'll be a spoiler....

but heards are the mark of the series...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

Heards?


----------



## Iguana (Mar 14, 2012)

Herds.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 14, 2012)

Herds that hear things and herd towards the sound.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

Right. So what this out break is basically so mental version of mad cow disease?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Ricks discovery that it's air born because he leaves the farm after finding out about loris infidelity and going to dig up shane who he then apologies too and stabs in his grave, thus they all find out it doesn't matter if you get bitten or die you'll become a zombie...





Spoiler



Is this why Shane, and that kid, turned into a zombie despite not being bitten?


Redeemed its recent shitness with Ep 12, IMO.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 14, 2012)

mauvais said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



it's presumed.  In the comics there's no CDC moment or big reveal this is all they know bitten or not dead get head shot.  You die you become a zombie.  So it's either a 'miraclious' event which turned everyone at once or it's air borne


----------



## Supine (Mar 19, 2012)

wow, just watched the last ep. Plenty of WTF to think about. Roll on series 3.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 20, 2012)

was a good episode... 

Michonne yay finally.... and with her boyfriends... yay....

and the prison in series 3 which means it'll be along slow one with a horrific cliff hanger at the end of series 3 gonna be awesome even if it's only half of the comic books...


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Mar 21, 2012)

Is there a non torrent source for the comics at all? If not what is the cheapest way of buying them, there seems to be various combinations of compendiums and the like.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 21, 2012)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Is there a non torrent source for the comics at all? If not what is the cheapest way of buying them, there seems to be various combinations of compendiums and the like.


yes you can get them directly from image http://www.imagecomics.com/series/349/ or via the secret stash http://www.redbankstash.com/ 

full listings, tbh the compendiums are usually 12 comics in 1 (much like the series episodes you might note... hmmm) but are probably better value than the individuals...


there are a lot of compendiums cos there's current 97 comics...  

it is a linear story so worth reading in sequence...


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 21, 2012)

I've just downloaded the second half of series two now it is completely finished

my zombie fill starts tonight


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2012)

I think we can all agree that this series is becoming something much better than it was in series 1


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I think we can all agree that this series is becoming something much better than it was in series 1


now if thye'd just follow more of the ocmic plot lines... and of course hadn't killed dale... who's andrea going to fuck now... (tho andrea in the comics is much younger and would in effect make dale a peado which is never questioned or mentioned that he was sleeping with both sisters and had influence over them... hence the unspoken friction between them in the tv series which then was never expanded on before they killed him).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I think we can all agree that this series is becoming something much better than it was in series 1



Whoa there I wouldn't go that far! It's getting to be about as good but 7/8 episodes to get there is FAR too long!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 22, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Whoa there I wouldn't go that far! It's getting to be about as good but 7/8 episodes to get there is FAR too long!


totally understand why they did it from a upcoming plot (assuming they still loosely follow the comics which the prison suggests they will) though I would have prefer to see them settle into the winter in the retirement village so they could find out why there were fewer zombies and what happens in winter etc also it would have made more sense from the randel issue they raised... 

thank fuck karl shot shane though that was a long time coming...

It kinda feels like they've spent this series nudging it back to the plot of the comics to make up for the barbaric butchery which was series 1...


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2012)

Great last episode. Series 2 was a real improvement over series one, which went down the drain after episode two. Still not top notch telly, but pretty good by now. I'm plenty intrigued by who saved Andrea.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2012)

Number 13 was a great episode, very happy the last few episodes have returned to the greatness of series 1, the sense of threat and futility has returned very nicely, plus it feels like anyone can die again rather than the treading water plotting of that fucking farm!


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2012)

what's with all the daft love for episode 13? 
It was just more shooting at zombies and running.
Dont get the praise it's getting?

Anyone also notice how many bullets were fired by Herschel without even re-loading.


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2012)

thriller said:


> what's with all the daft love for episode 13?
> It was just more shooting at zombies and running.
> Dont get the praise it's getting?
> 
> Anyone also notice how many bullets were fired by Herschel without even re-loading.


 

What's wrong with shooting zombies and running ? That's why I watch the bloody show.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2012)

thriller said:


> what's with all the daft love for episode 13?
> It was just more shooting at zombies and running.
> Dont get the praise it's getting?
> 
> Anyone also notice how many bullets were fired by Herschel without even re-loading.



Um did you not read my post? It's back to what made S1 great always being on the run, people not surviving, the struggle against futility...


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2012)

all the running and shooting got boring after a while. and I wanted that annoying Korean kid dead (and Carl too).


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2012)

If you find the rare episode of a zombie show which actually features the rarely seen zombies in action boring and you wish its most likeable character dead, then it may be time to watch something else.


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2012)

likeable to you, maybe.
And carl, likeable?
little shit always wonders off and causes more trouble then he is worth.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2012)

thriller said:


> all the running and shooting got boring after a while. and I wanted that annoying Korean kid dead (and Carl too).



I like the Korean dude, the main characters son is just annoying, the sooner he's ripped to shreds by hungry walkers the better!


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2012)

thriller said:


> likeable to you, maybe.
> And carl, likeable?
> little shit always wonders off and causes more trouble then he is worth.


 
I like Glenn and I liked how his relationship with Maggie was handled. Not that bothered by or about Carl, but they can't kill off both the children in one season.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 24, 2012)

If Andrea's forthcoming baby is stillborn, will it turn into a zombie straight away?


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2012)

You mean Lori ? I suppose it would be if she passes on the infection.

BTW, I loved the armless "pet" walkers the hooded figure who saved Andrea had chained up. Probably the creepiest image in the entire series.


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah, the ninja figure with the chained zombies was cool.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> You mean Lori ? I suppose it would be if she passes on the infection.
> 
> BTW, I loved the armless "pet" walkers the hooded figure who saved Andrea had chained up. Probably the creepiest image in the entire series.



Heh yeah I thought that too. About time we saw some other people too...would really like to see that father and son from the first episode again.


----------



## Rajjie (Mar 27, 2012)

The British armed forces need to be kitted out with Hershel's shotgun.

BLAM! BLAM! BLAM!

50 shots. No reloading. BLAM!


Also, who knew a side-effect of the virus was that everybody becomes sniper marksmen. The way Glenn was popping headshots out of a moving car. Fucking A.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 28, 2012)

Are we supposed to hate Rick's wife and want her to die horribly for being such a stupid cow?
Or not?


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Are we supposed to hate Rick's wife and want her to die horribly for being such a stupid cow?
> Or not?


That's one I never quite understand. Is it the difference between how we judge fictional characters and real people ? I think real people wouldn't always do the most clever things in situations of extreme stress and mortal danger, they would do desperate things, so I don't understand why audiences always want fictional characters to be heroic, noble, smartass or badass in those situations. What is it people hate so much about her ?


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Are we supposed to hate Rick's wife and want her to die horribly for being such a stupid cow?
> Or not?


 It's their boy we should worry about. He's got the markings of that proper wrong 'un, that boy does.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 28, 2012)

Reno said:


> What is it people hate so much about her ?


Most recently, the fact that Rick told her that psycho brick head (can't remember his name) was about to kill him, so he killed him in self defence, and apparently that deserves a massive strop and treating him like he's done something horrifically wrong.

What was he supposed to do differently? Let himself be killed? (By a man who by the way is a) nuts and b)trying to steal his wife and kid.)

She's barmy.


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2012)

I think a little strop is understandable when your husband kills your boyfriend.

She also doesn't quite trust his story and Rick is generally loosing his grip on the group.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 28, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Most recently, the fact that Rick told her that psycho brick head (can't remember his name) was about to kill him, so he killed him in self defence, and apparently that deserves a massive strop and treating him like he's done something horrifically wrong.
> What was he supposed to do differently? Let himself be killed? (By a man who by the way is a) nuts and b)trying to steal his wife and kid.)


 
I'm sure she suggested it in the first place a few episodes ago too.


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I'm sure she suggested it in the first place a few episodes ago too.


Yes, you're right, it was a few episodes before. It was at the end of an episode and quite a Lady Macbeth like scene. She'd made up with Shane though since whenshe thanked him for looking out for her.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 29, 2012)

David Morrissey joins cast as "The Governor"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/17508240


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2012)

Ooh, excellent. Love him.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Are we supposed to hate Rick's wife and want her to die horribly for being such a stupid cow?
> Or not?



Yeah it's looking that way, reckon she's gonna be a right turn coat at some point...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 11, 2012)

I've purposely not read anything on here since the second season began for fear of ruining season 2. I've just finished watching episode 11 and I've got to be honest when I say that I'm really not feeling it so far. It's kind of feels all a bit to American if you know what I mean. I'm talking overly so.
Anyway. I'm bitterly disappointed with the second season but will watch the finals episodes this even to get it out of the way, although this season is beyond help as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 11, 2012)

lori is a difficult character who prior to day zero was planning to leave rick after having an affair.

She's an unbalanced person at the best of times however also remember the story is being told from carls view point, at least in the comics and so carl ignores his dads a psycho much more than his mum's mentalness is amplified...

it hasn't helped that season 2 stayed too long on the farm and so her little blow ups at this point seem magnified as callous action rather than feisty blow hard noise...

her stand point is fairly obviously her family unit and what ever it takes to survive and fuck everyone else...


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2012)

season 3 trailer


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 14, 2012)

this is such a great tv series

thankfully, they didn't just splash all the budget on special effects but also on decent script writers too


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 14, 2012)

I still love it.  Watching S2 at channel 5 pace and don't understand the gripes some people have had with it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2012)

Second half is pretty good, first half dragged on and on...they didn't need to spend the entire season on that bloody farm!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2012)

8den said:


> season 3 trailer




Looking good!


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Second half is pretty good, first half dragged on and on...they didn't need to spend the entire season on that bloody farm!


 
http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-reasons-the-walking-dead-has-to-get-better/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2012)

I liked the slowburn of S2. It pissed off the thickos who needed constant zombie killing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I liked the slowburn of S2. It pissed off the thickos who needed constant zombie killing.



Someone on Twitter called S2 eastenders with zombies. Not far of the mark that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2012)

8den said:


> http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-reasons-the-walking-dead-has-to-get-better/



This is spot on:



> When The Walking Dead hit Hershel's farm, the whole show decided that it needed a nice rest in the country, set aside all the stress of this "zombie" business and got down to doing some serious farm work. They spent roughly four hours this season showing the characters cleaning wells, fixing windmills, patching up fences and protecting cattle -- it's like two interns collided on the street, papers flying everywhere, and each came back to the set with half the pages from a zombie show and half the pages from a remake of Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2012)

It was great. It examined how people coped in a post-apocalyptic society. Constant zombie action was not needed. It would have been boring with constant zombie attacks, like many action/kung fu movies with non-stop fighting and little else in the way of plot or character development.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2012)

Not much fun to be head with watching how people cope without the tension brought by the zombies. Way too long on the farm, but thank fuck that crap is over, and we can all move on and see the show get back on track like the first series.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't agree that it wasn't tense. It was well tense.
Most of the suspense came from the 'human' interaction and the fact that a bunch of people who would never have anything to do with each other were holed up in a place and had to get along.
This is almost the entire point of zombie films. It's about humans and extreme situations and how they turn us into atavistic 'zombies'. Zombie are human after all!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 15, 2012)

^ Indeed. H8ers (  ) go back and watch Romero's first three 'Dead' films. The bickering between the humans is given as much attention as the zombies.


----------



## T & P (Jul 15, 2012)

It is possible to both enjoy the programme and its story & character development, and criticise the pace of season two. IMO it dragged on a bit.


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 15, 2012)

episode 1 of series 3 available from all the usual outlets...


----------



## Reno (Oct 15, 2012)

...and it starts on FX on Friday.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## oddworld (Oct 16, 2012)

I watched Episode 1, I was a bit disappointed , not much mention of a story line so far but high in the zombie kill stats! It might be a slow build


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 16, 2012)

oh the prison section is going to be dark and michonne hasn't even started yet


----------



## badseed (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought that was a good solid start to the series.


----------



## veracity (Oct 16, 2012)

Loved the prison guard walkers.


----------



## veracity (Oct 16, 2012)

oddworld said:


> I watched Episode 1, I was a bit disappointed , not much mention of a story line so far but high in the zombie kill stats! It might be a slow build


It has been a bit of a slow burner throughout so far.

Garfield's posts during the last season spurred me to go and read the comics.. No spoilers but if the tv series goes in the same direction, the pace is about to pick up.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 17, 2012)

it's all getting a bit dark in the comics again at the mo


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 17, 2012)

So, let me get this straight, they spotted the prison at the end of season 2 and it has taken them 6 months to 'rediscover' it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 17, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> So, let me get this straight, they spotted the prison at the end of season 2 and it has taken them 6 months to 'rediscover' it?


 
I was thinkin' that....how far in the fucking distance was it!?!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 17, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> So, let me get this straight, they spotted the prison at the end of season 2 and it has taken them 6 months to 'rediscover' it?


sorta...

they went past the prison but didn't spot it... at the time.  In the comics there's an intermediate step which they took which I guess they may flashback too during the winter to spring which they learn a few important bits of info about...  

Int he TV series they've made Hershel in to Dales character though that's not how Dale lost his leg.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 17, 2012)

They mentioned that their route was a loop back on its self. So that might be why they are only just getting to it now


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 17, 2012)

How many episodes are we getting this time?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> They mentioned that their route was a loop back on its self. So that might be why they are only just getting to it now


Still them killing Dale means we're not gonna see the cannibals or for that matter the fact that the daughter died in the barn means carls not going to go all psycho killer on the kids either which is a touch disappointing... carl getting more and more loony is part of the whole walking dead realisation... not to mention the killing off of Julie in the CDC or the disappearance of Morgan and Duane...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 17, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> How many episodes are we getting this time?


 
16 apparently....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 17, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> How many episodes are we getting this time?


10 according to IMDB, which by their previous series pacing will take them up to their inital meeting with the Governor by my reckoning...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Zac Stardust (Oct 20, 2012)

I was under the impression they would meet the governor in the first episode...? I haven't read the comics, only read _about_ them, so is it really a while until it gets to that point?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 21, 2012)

Zac Stardust said:


> I was under the impression they would meet the governor in the first episode...? I haven't read the comics, only read _about_ them, so is it really a while until it gets to that point?


well you're impression is wrong.  and they're at the prison for a while...


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 24, 2012)

Only just watched the first episode, good stuff. 

Uber-gore


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2012)

Although, two niggles.

Standing at the fence, calling the dead over and sticking a pole through their heads seemed a fairly effective tactic. Why bother running the gauntlets at all?

Also, as soon as I see anyone in a zombie film / show walk past a 'corpse' that doesn't have it's head completely caved in or missing, I think "double tap FFS!". There wouldn't be a head left attached near me (Warrior woman has the right idea with a bastard-sharp sword  )


----------



## krink (Oct 25, 2012)

I wanna know why T-Dog is still fat in this post apocalyptic world where they survive off eating dog food???


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2012)

krink said:


> I wanna know why T-Dog is still fat in this post apocalyptic world where they survive off eating dog food???


 
Ah yes, the "Hurley from Lost" Effect


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 25, 2012)

krink said:


> I wanna know why T-Dog is still fat in this post apocalyptic world where they survive off eating dog food???


 
Fat genes?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Oct 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's all getting a bit dark in the comics again at the mo


 
Indeed, waiting for 104 to see what happens with Nagen..


----------



## PlaidDragon (Oct 26, 2012)

How do they still have reasonably tidy beards/short hair? Hasn't it been about a year since the outbreak?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2012)

Maybe they shave and cut their hair


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 29, 2012)

Episode 2 was a good'un, really showing how far these 'good people' have fallen.

Lori might as well be Lady fucking Macbeth now, whispering in Rick's ear about people having to die


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 1, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Episode 2 was a good'un, really showing how far these 'good people' have fallen.
> 
> Lori might as well be Lady fucking Macbeth now, whispering in Rick's ear about people having to die


that's why it's called the walking dead, it's not referencing the zombies...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 1, 2012)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Indeed, waiting for 104 to see what happens with Nagen..


nothing good is my guess...

however ultimately I'm thinking he's a dead man... and that this is probably when Andrea will die... ricks been too with it for too long...


----------



## PlaidDragon (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe they shave and cut their hair


 
Ah I see, in this wonderful world of plentiful shaving and haircut equipment but not much food? Ah, right.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> Ah I see, in this wonderful world of plentiful shaving and haircut equipment but not much food? Ah, right.


there's loads of empty chemists. they go to one to get a pregnancy test earlier in the series.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 2, 2012)

The Governor..


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> there's loads of empty chemists. they go to one to get a pregnancy test earlier in the series.


 
And supposedly the zombies didn't hide all the razors and scissors.


----------



## T & P (Nov 3, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> The Governor..


 Borrows a bit from 'The Walking Dude' in Stephen King's _The Stand_, I thought. A proper wrong'un.


----------



## thriller (Nov 3, 2012)

well the black ninja chick certainly wont win any awards. She seems to have one acting face for all scenes


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 3, 2012)

She is overdoing 'miffed' a tad.


----------



## 8den (Nov 3, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> She is overdoing 'miffed' a tad.


 
You don't know the character from the comic. The Governor in the comic is just insane, they've toned down the character dramatically. Similiary Michoinne is just the most hard core motherfucking insane survivor that could possibly exist.

In the comic book S3 was the moment when compassion humanity and sympathy for others went away. Mad Max Ruled. Rick gave up giving a damn about anything other than his group. The Governor and Michoinne are people who have survived better than Rick by dropping his morals.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 3, 2012)

8den said:


> You don't know the character from the comic. The Governor in the comic is just insane, they've toned down the character dramatically. Similiary Michoinne is just the most hard core motherfucking insane survivor that could possibly exist.
> 
> In the comic book S3 was the moment when compassion humanity and sympathy for others went away. Mad Max Ruled. Rick gave up giving a damn about anything other than his group. The Governor and Michoinne are people who have survived better than Rick by dropping his morals.


Is there anywhere one can 'aquire' these comics? Are they online at all? *goes for a google*


----------



## Iguana (Nov 3, 2012)

Rapid share, filestube, etc are usually the best way to get comics but there is a torrent of issues 1-90 of the walking dead available, which is probably the best way to get a lot at once.
http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6822852/The_Walking_Dead_Comic_1-90___Survival_Guide

If you aren't reading them on a tablet you'll probably want to get some comic reading software like Simple Comic to read them on.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 4, 2012)

or from your local library for that paper feeling


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 5, 2012)

8den said:


> You don't know the character from the comic. The Governor in the comic is just insane, they've toned down the character dramatically. Similiary Michoinne is just the most hard core motherfucking insane survivor that could possibly exist.
> 
> In the comic book S3 was the moment when compassion humanity and sympathy for others went away. Mad Max Ruled. Rick gave up giving a damn about anything other than his group. The Governor and Michoinne are people who have survived better than Rick by dropping his morals.


I still expect the guvnor to be a loony but don't expect the rape dungeons bit miffed he didn't find the tank though... the tank is important damnit...


----------



## thriller (Nov 6, 2012)

the first 4 episodes of Season 3 have been better than the entire season 2 spent on a boring farm. But a baby? FFS. Walking Dead aint a place for babies. Crap. Get rid of the baby. Or make it a zombie baby


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 6, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Rapid share, filestube, etc are usually the best way to get comics but there is a torrent of issues 1-90 of the walking dead available, which is probably the best way to get a lot at once.
> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6822852/The_Walking_Dead_Comic_1-90___Survival_Guide
> 
> If you aren't reading them on a tablet you'll probably want to get some comic reading software like Simple Comic to read them on.


Think I've found the same files in pdf.. Will post up if any good.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 6, 2012)

best episode yet

I guess the actor playing token black guy got bored so they had to replace him with a different token black guy.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 6, 2012)

Ding Dong The Wicked Witch Is ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

just started series 3 and everyone has had a brain transplant. Setting watches? checking exits?

what devilry is this? anyone would think they wanted to survive!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Ding Dong The Wicked Witch Is ...


not at all like the comics this way it's not even vaugely canon... it's a fucking disgrace it's the cdc all over again...

still I wonder if rick will start using his magic telephone...

the guvenor certainly wasn't friendly and kind to Andrea either I really wonder why the fuck he doesn't just stick to the script or at least create a raft of new characters like he did with the game why create a brand new not as good version of the story which has less emotion, pathos, humanity and above all else story to it than the original...

what next bike chick gangs from the moon with atomic ray guns... I mean really...

and wheres the guv'nor's fucking tank....

still hoping the baby judith get's it too...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> best episode yet
> 
> I guess the actor playing token black guy got bored so they had to replace him with a different token black guy.


by this point in the comics he's a zombie chained up outside anyway and donna or julie end up sacrificing themselves to him out of depression that lori won't fuck her as she decides rick doesn't want lori...

so no tokenism here though there were and stronger black charchters in the comic clearly that's not wanted in the tv series.... and again who the fuck is the dude who's now got ricks injury... does this mean he won't lose a hand... seriously this dude doesn't even feature in the comics... wtf...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

This isn't the comics is it...it's the tv show.....if I decided to read the comics now I'd be fucked cos this thread keeps spoiling them.....


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2012)

Garf seems to think spoiler tags are beneath him, it's been explained to him several times and he carries on anyway.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

how is a thread about the tv show where it's clear the plot has far and away left the original plot line a spoiler to the tv show...

i don't use them because they ain't spoilers to the TV show... dumbass... as has been said over and over...

frankly people need to wise the fuck up, spoilers aren't... unless you are so myopic that finding anything out about something prior to experiencing it means the modicum of enjoyment you would otherwise have had would be ruined.

Coming to Alton park it's got roller coasters... no cos you've introduced spoilers now i didn't want to know it had them...

coming to the cinema to see the new bond film with daniel crag? no you've spoiled it now I didn't want to know what films where on or who's in it...

back in the day spoilers where things like they're dead at the end of it hence the boy seeing him... IE revealing the end of the story

now precious precocious dickwits have decided that having any information prior to them experiencing shit in some way ruins the overall experience....

well it doesn't not unless you are so uncultured, stupid and myopic as to be incapable of watching something as a whole body of work and enjoying it for what it is and not being some teen aged neotentic muppet....

I'll bet all of you watch repeats, does that spoil your enjoyment of things? really to the point you scream wail gnash you teeth like the twatish manner you do here...

or are all of you such hedonistic, neotenities that you have to only ever see things which are new and never re-experience them a second time...

in which case you're clearly very very ill... grow up.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2012)

*whooooosh*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This isn't the comics is it...it's the tv show.....if I decided to read the comics now I'd be fucked cos this thread keeps spoiling them.....


then cease reading the thread about the tv show....

dick


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 7, 2012)

Thing is, the thread on the TV show only reveals info up until the last episode. I almost clicked the thread earlier, but realised I hadn't watched episode 4 yet, so watched that before catching up here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> then cease reading the thread about the tv show....
> 
> dick


you can disagree with the need for spoilers, but couldn't you have just respected people's wishes and complied with their desire not to know any details about how the tv show deviates with the comics? a reasonable person would have done so.


----------



## thriller (Nov 7, 2012)

I've never read the comics or seen the comics and have no interest in the comics and frankly dont give a shit how much it deviates from it. How different it is from it or how different the characters behave in relation to it. Spoiler away all you like.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> then cease reading the thread about the tv show....
> 
> dick


 
Yeah.....ok. That's the answer.

Even my 15 year can see the sense in not always comparing the comics to the show, and seems able to enjoy both without fucking it up for me by telling me everything that's going to happen,  how one deviates from the other and what he feels about the parting of roads between the two mediums.

You keep on about your comics. I bet you always prefer the book too.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Thing is, the thread on the TV show only reveals info up until the last episode. I almost clicked the thread earlier, but realised I hadn't watched episode 4 yet, so watched that before catching up here.


exactly onm occasion where I've not seen the episode I stay away from the thread if it appears to have a lot of posts etc... cos I've got some self control, unlike these preening dicks whio think they can moan like spolit brats and then everyone will act according to them... 



Orang Utan said:


> you can disagree with the need for spoilers, but couldn't you have just respected people's wishes and complied with their desire not to know any details about how the tv show deviates with the comics? a reasonable person would have done so.


 
when have you known me to be reasonable about anything ...

fuck peoples wishes this isn't consensious politics with people to get all precious about it's watercooler fucking discussion about a tv show... jesus... get a sense of fucking scale..  


Nanker Phelge said:


> Yeah.....ok. That's the answer.
> 
> Even my 15 year can see the sense in not always comparing the comics to the show, and seems able to enjoy both without fucking it up for me by telling me everything that's going to happen, how one deviates from the other and what he feels about the parting of roads between the two mediums.
> 
> You keep on about your comics. I bet you always prefer the book too.


 
could your 15 year old work out not to look at a thread about something if you life is ruined by reading ahead and it's likely that people who've seen the show already will comment on what they've seen they can can't they unless you've raised an idiot...

and preffering the book to the film/tv show no not often somethings for example lord of the rings or harry potter work much better in film than they do in written form.

but when you've got a central story line which has in effect bankrolled the tv show by the fans buying the comics and you have story archs, plot lines devices and other things which are all there within the comic and none are exactly my god they'd never afford to do that on screen (though the rape scenes would probably be cut) and traditionally AMC haven't shyed away from sticking to the grusome shit then you have to mourn the loss of seeing the filmed version of the comic.

BTW Dark Knight or Batman and robin... which made the better film... it was the one base on the story lines within the comic wasn't it....

so fact and precedence are also on my side...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> a reasonable person would have done so.


 
Not in the comics.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2012)

it's just manners, silly. 
no need for an essay


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it's just manners, silly.
> no need for an essay


manners you mean the social construct designed to alienate different classes against each other and elevate or depress them according to certain class conventions... you mean that manners silly... 

fuck that...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

I didn't understand a word of that.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not in the comics.....


tbf there's no reasonable men in the comics...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I didn't understand a word of that.


it's a comment on the fact that manners is a collectivised form of peer pressure designed to make or break people according to class... it has no place in the modern world...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> manners you mean the social construct designed to alienate different classes against each other and elevate or depress them according to certain class conventions... you mean that manners silly...
> 
> fuck that...


if that's the case, then your posts on here are positively heroic. take it to the man, Garth!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

good manners = GOD manners = Upper Class
evil manners = Devil manners = Lower Class
Bad manners = Ska = Buster Blood Vessel


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> if that's the case, then your posts on here are positively heroic. take it to the man, Garth!


sexist...

and learn to spell there's no th in my name just like there's no e in yours...


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> exactly onm occasion where I've not seen the episode I stay away from the thread if it appears to have a lot of posts etc... cos I've got some self control, unlike these preening dicks whio think they can moan like spolit brats and then everyone will act according to them...


 
My point was that by discussing the comics here, you could be revealing plot lines that have not yet developed in the show.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> My point was that by discussing the comics here, you could be revealing plot lines that have not yet developed in the show.


but I'm not unless you think that person didn't die like that is ruining the plot cos they're going to reanimate after being shot in the head be fine not be a zombie not be shot in the head and die again... duh... `


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> but I'm not...


 
You mentioned that in the comics the Governor has a tank, how do you know he hasn't in the show, but it hasn't been disclosed yet?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's a comment on the fact that manners is a collectivised form of peer pressure designed to make or break people according to class... it has no place in the modern world...


 
Oh.

My old Nan had a different opinion (yes, I know, she was old, and stupid, and raised within a social construct that kept her anchored within a class system that kept her poor and morally imprisoned by a false sense of community and an idea that caring for others thoughts and feelings was a right and decent thing - silly old moo!!!).

Thanks for enlightening me. I'm gonna go watch episode 4 now. Won't be as good as the comics, I know, but I think I'll enjoy it all the same.

Tomorrow I wage class war on all who keep me down and kill everyone at work for being complicit.

Life will be better then.

Nighty Night xxx


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 7, 2012)

Have they drafted in some new writers, things this season seem a little more sophisticated than the previous two. It's hard remembering we're only four episodes in.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> You mentioned that in the comics the Governor has a tank, how do you know he hasn't in the show, but it hasn't been disclosed yet?


well yes it has...

he's already met and killed the national guard he got it off none of the spoils of that encounter were a tank were they... no they weren't cos that was last weeks episode... so we know this guv'nor has no tank... we also know he's not a sadistic, rapist, lunatic either cos that would have a hard time playing on US telly anything spoiled about it yet?

nope because I'm discussing things that have happened previously on shows already aired you see how that might work...

but once again the urban po faced offendarati are out in full swing to find fault where there's none and are too illiterate to understand chronology...

good one...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Have they drafted in some new writers, things this season seem a little more sophisticated than the previous two. It's had to remember we're only four episodes in.


no they just spent a fucking series on a farm that didn't last 3 comics... 

opps spoiler if you've not seen the second series...


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 7, 2012)

They changed some writers around half way through season two, which is probably related to being stuck on a farm and it getting better now.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> well yes it has...
> 
> he's already met and killed the national guard he got it off none of the spoils of that encounter were a tank were they... no they weren't cos that was last weeks episode... so we know this guv'nor has no tank... we also know he's not a sadistic, rapist, lunatic either cos that would have a hard time playing on US telly anything spoiled about it yet?


 
Yes, that the Governor is a potential rapist for a future episode, and that he may have a tank.



GarfieldLeChat said:


> nope because I'm discussing things that have happened previously on shows already aired you see how that might work...


 
But as you have stated, TV shows often do not stick faithfully to original story lines, and may interpret them differently, often throwing things out of chronological order.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> But as you have stated, TV shows often do not stick faithfully to original story lines, and may interpret them differently, often throwing things out of chronological order.


 
Do you mean like keeping them on a farm for a VERY LONG TIME when in the comics they were only there for a short time?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Yes, that the Governor is a potential rapist for a future episode, and that he may have a tank.


 
he also might be a massive giant panda with deely boppers and a perchance for angel dust and motor head albums but we can safely say it's unlikely... ok... 



Jackobi said:


> But as you have stated, TV shows often do not stick faithfully to original story lines, and may interpret them differently, often throwing things out of chronological order.


 
I've stated nothing of the sort I've said they're not sticking to the canon ... ie the stories about the charchters not the chronology...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Do you mean like keeping them on a farm for a VERY LONG TIME when in the comics they were only there for a short time?


 
spoiler for those who've not seen series 1... or the pilot... you bastard...


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> spoiler for those who've not seen series 1... or the pilot... you bastard...


 
I think most people accept that spoilers here will cover the most recent episode that has been broadcast, but not spoilers from the original source, ie the comics.

The same shit happened on the Game of Thrones thread when people were discussing the book. For that reason, the "A song of ice and fire (AKA the spoiler thread)" was started.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 7, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> I think most people accept that spoilers here will cover the most recent episode that has been broadcast, but not spoilers from the original source, ie the comics.
> 
> The same shit happened on the Game of Thrones thread when people were discussing the book. For that reason, the "A song of ice and fire (AKA the spoiler thread)" was started.


right but i was discussing last weeks episode and you cried spoilers and comparing it can you please be consistent in your ire and indignation ffs...


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 7, 2012)

There is no point arguing with Garf about his stupid posting of semi spoliers. He wont listen to anyone.

I just scroll past his posts.

Garf - you might not think it a spoiler, because the show has gone a different route that the comics. But to say (for example) - "I can't believe Person A didn't die at Location B.. They did in the comic.." Leaves me thinking "oh that character is probably going to be killed off now."


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm now convinced the Governor has a stashed tank somewhere.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> I'm now convinced the Governor has a stashed tank somewhere.


 
A fish tank?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> spoiler for those who've not seen series 1... or the pilot... you bastard...


 
Who's the pilot?


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 7, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A fish tank?


 
of zombie piranhas.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> of zombie piranhas.


 
Were they in the comic?


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 7, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Were they in the comic?


 
They were in the first comic which vaguely relates to series 1, episodes 1,2 & 3, but don't turn up in the TV series until series 3, episode 6 which vaguely relates to the tenth comic. Talk about artistic fucking licence!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> They were in the first comic which vaguely relates to series 1, episodes 1,2 & 3, but don't turn up in the TV series until series 3, episode 6 which vaguely relates to the tenth comic. Talk about artistic fucking licence!


 
So it's nothing like the comic right....or am I wrong?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 8, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> There is no point arguing with Garf about his stupid posting of semi spoliers. He wont listen to anyone.
> 
> I just scroll past his posts.
> 
> Garf - you might not think it a spoiler, because the show has gone a different route that the comics. But to say (for example) - "I can't believe Person A didn't die at Location B.. They did in the comic.." Leaves me thinking "oh that character is probably going to be killed off now."


 
mind made up of course to ignore the fact I'm discussing last weeks epsisodes...

the reality is this has happened in the tv show, which has aired, the week previous, if you haven't watched that episode on catch up or download then don't come to the thread. simples.

no spoilers for you.

I've not said oh person A didn't die at location b I've said they didn't die like that either way they are still dead in both the comic and tv so only a moron would at that point then think oh that character is going to be killed off because they already have been... how does it spoil something to discuss what was in the broadcasted episode??? answer it doesn't unless your some kind of idiot.

End of discussion on the subject. `


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> mind made up of course to ignore the fact I'm discussing last weeks epsisodes...
> 
> the reality is this has happened in the tv show, which has aired, the week previous, if you haven't watched that episode on catch up or download then don't come to the thread. simples.
> 
> ...


I only come on here after I have watched the episode. I have no problem with talk of aired episodes.

That example was only an example. To try and convey how you are constantly spoiling the series.

This week you have talked about the possibility of something far darker happening in the governors camp. Rape dungeouns. Even if there isn't that exactly. I'm sure now that there will be some huge negative reveal about that town. Where as before I was unsure. You also started banging on about a tank.

Look. Just use some fucking consideration eh? Even if you don't think its needed, others do. If you need to type about it, maybe start a thread about it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> End of discussion on the subject. `


 
You the Governor now!?!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 8, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You the Governor now!?!


come here and get tank raped...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2012)

didn't we have this argument in series 2? none of the 'buut the comics went this way' so-called spoilers actually came to pass on screen so basically you are all moaning about nothing.


I'm liking the characters a lot more now they have grown frontal cortexes

Also Riks discovered a mean ruthless streak a mile wide and this is good. Machete to the head cheeky hispanic ex con BOOM


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 8, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I only come on here after I have watched the episode. I have no problem with talk of aired episodes.
> 
> That example was only an example. To try and convey how you are constantly spoiling the series.
> 
> ...


or alternatively people could stop being such precious pricks about a tv show... again if it ruins the story for you that much then really you need to grow up... 

there definitively will not be rape dungeons of the type in the comics, they'd never put that on tv we'll have live executions on tv before we have the guv'nors rape dungeons, and if you cannot guess by the sinister music played when he's around the manner in which he's clearly a deceitful mendacious man or you know the gunning down of 20 or so innocent national guard just to take their trucks and weapons... something like what you've actually seen might indicate to you there's more darker than meets the eye...

so stop being a naive precious prick looking to score points by just having an argument.. and maybe i dunno stfu...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> come here and get tank raped...


 
I'm sure that's not the best invitation I've ever had although possible the best this month so far.....where would this tank raping take place? Your place or mine?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> or alternatively people could stop being such precious pricks about a tv show... again if it ruins the story for you that much then really you need to grow up...
> 
> there definitively will not be rape dungeons of the type in the comics, they'd never put that on tv we'll have live executions on tv before we have the guv'nors rape dungeons, and if you cannot guess by the sinister music played when he's around the manner in which he's clearly a deceitful mendacious man or you know the gunning down of 20 or so innocent national guard just to take their trucks and weapons... something like what you've actually seen might indicate to you there's more darker than meets the eye...
> 
> so stop being a naive precious prick looking to score points by just having an argument.. and maybe i dunno stfu...


You are suck a massive honking dick head


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> or alternatively people could stop being such precious pricks about a tv show... again if it ruins the story for you that much then really you need to grow up...
> 
> there definitively will not be rape dungeons of the type in the comics, they'd never put that on tv we'll have live executions on tv before we have the guv'nors rape dungeons, and if you cannot guess by the sinister music played when he's around the manner in which he's clearly a deceitful mendacious man or you know the gunning down of 20 or so innocent national guard just to take their trucks and weapons... something like what you've actually seen might indicate to you there's more darker than meets the eye...
> 
> so stop being a naive precious prick looking to score points by just having an argument.. and maybe i dunno stfu...


why should the only person on this thread not to modify their behaviour be you? have some respect


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> didn't we have this argument in series 2? none of the 'buut the comics went this way' so-called spoilers actually came to pass on screen so basically you are all moaning about nothing.


 
Actually several of them did, Garf was whinging about Shane still being alive when he should have been killed by Carl much earlier. He mentioned the prison ages ago too. There are numerous examples, whether you think it matters in the grand scheme of things or not.

And the assertion that 'they are diverging from the comics' is a strange one to make, unless you're a member of the creative / writing team. What they've done is shifted events and altered some, but they've clearly retained the most important events and there is no reason to suggest they won't continue to draw from the comics for their most impactful storylines.

As someone mentioned, there was a separate thread for ASOIAF and Game of Thrones, and had someone come onto the TV thread during Season 1 to say -



Spoiler: GOT S1



"Why haven't they got to Ned's execution yet? That happens around the same time as this scene / event in the book's timeline"


 
plenty of people would have been just as pissed off.

The point is no-one's asking Garf not to post his comparisons, just use the spoiler function like every other person does.

Instead he goes off on another hissy fit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2012)

well, I see your complaints and perhaps it is because I care less about the actual detail of plot but rather the execution of it that I am more blase


He won't back down on this point though so h8ers will have to put him on ignore or just scroll past him. Talking about what is happening is more interesting than discussing wether or not garf is a gaping arsehole for talking about spoilerish comic book stuff.

I suggest we man up and move on. Like we did in series two when garf also refused to acquiesce on the matter


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

he's very easy to scroll past as most of the content doesn't make any sense or takes some decoding at the very least.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> he's very easy to scroll past as most of the content doesn't make any sense or takes some decoding at the very least.


 
Oh, I was just becoming enamoured by his marxist goethe surrealism....it took me back to when I was 14 and scribbled in empty books.

I filled them with empty rhetoric.

It was an intellectual paradox that only I understood.

My old Nan said it was 'The others who are thick and stupid, not you little Nanks...'

Sadly.....none of this happened in the comics, so I have no point of reference outside of memory.

The drugs have hurt my memory and my memory don't talk to me any longer.

I asked Jesus and he wouldn't answer.

It's a very silent world.

All questions, no answers.

The pages remain blank.

Perhaps I should draw pictures and tell my story........


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 8, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Oh, I was just becoming enamoured by his marxist goethe surrealism....it took me back to when I was 14 and scribbled in empty books.
> 
> I filled them with empty rhetoric.
> 
> ...


 

The World according to Garp....sorry Garf.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

Fuck me is this back on track! Three episodes in to S3 and it's already better than the whole of S2 (which half of was shite)!


----------



## ajk (Nov 9, 2012)

This season has got off to a belting start.  Must be weird watching it without having read the comics, I bet you lot haven't even figured out which character is the robot yet.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 9, 2012)

ajk said:


> This season has got off to a belting start. Must be weird watching it without having read the comics, I bet you lot haven't even figured out which character is the robot yet.


or which one started the plague that comes after the zombification... not spdiers yet although if you look at frame 3786 in the last episode you'll see the shadow of one hinted at in the corridor...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 9, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm sure that's not the best invitation I've ever had although possible the best this month so far.....where would this tank raping take place? Your place or mine?


bovingdon downs...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> why should the only person on this thread not to modify their behaviour be you? have some respect


yeah that's what I should have not a sense of perspective but respec' blud...

seriously can you hear yourselves??


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 9, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> And the assertion that 'they are diverging from the comics' is a strange one to make, unless you're a member of the creative / writing team. What they've done is shifted events and altered some, but they've clearly retained the most important events and there is no reason to suggest they won't continue to draw from the comics for their most impactful storylines.


 
no it's not.  it's the same one people have been making about any book or other comic made into a tv series or film, changing the script to make it more suitable for the screen is unless it's utter faff like all the descriptions of agriculture in the hobbit or all the walking in the lord of the rings changing the fundamentals of the story and moving away from the premise and therefore the thing which people loved, the story between the characters pulling away from that to make a new story for example karl's not nearly the little psycho he is in the comics but his on screen presence still has a lot of that mental but now it has no cause no reason it reduces the the character...

Ricks not the mental he is the comic either, rick is very unbalanced by the time they get to the prison and by the time that the baby arrives in the comic he and lori have sorted things and got back together, they've over come just at the point that karol loses it...

the point within the comics is the walking dead are the survivors not the zombies but within the tv series they've just made it a zombie tv show. and it loses something for that.  that's be fine if like all the other incarnations they had created new characters in the walking dead universe and told their stories but it's not it's rewriting the original characters plots which means you're less sympathetic to them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> bovingdon downs...


 
I can't be raped in a place called Bovington.

It's worse than being tortured in Basingtoke.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 9, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's worse than being tortured in Basingtoke.


 
There's a redndant word in this sentence, namely 'tortured'.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 9, 2012)

Why dont you just have a Walking Dead comic thread of your own! Then people who wish just to comment on comics can do so.

I feel like this thread has gone in several directions and I'm confused. Not that it takes alot. But its about a *ecking tv programme, only on Urban could it turn into a bun fight. Back on track please.

TV programme - The Walking Dead - discuss ..........


----------



## oddworld (Nov 9, 2012)

P.S - I don't like comics


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

They should just delete series 2, pretend it didn't happen and calle series 3 series 2.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

Just watched ep4, fuck me this just gets better and better!


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 9, 2012)

oddworld said:


> P.S - I don't like comics


That's as meaningful as saying you don't like Jazz - It's a broad spectrum to dislike.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 9, 2012)

How did all those plump, defenceless looking folk manage to survive the zombie apocalypse before ending up in the Governor's town? Or did it spring up immediately the first zombies arrived?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Nov 9, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> How did all those plump, defenceless looking folk manage to survive the zombie apocalypse before ending up in the Governor's town? Or did it spring up immediately the first zombies arrived?


i like how they spend their entire time mindlessly wandering up and down up the one street. who are the zombies? eh? clever subtext i reckon


----------



## oddworld (Nov 10, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> How did all those plump, defenceless looking folk manage to survive the zombie apocalypse before ending up in the Governor's town? Or did it spring up immediately the first zombies arrived?


 
Don't ask sensible questions!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's a redndant word in this sentence, namely 'tortured'.


 
Sadli I've endured both the torture of Basingstoke and been tortured in Basingstoke......and have all the scars to prove it......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They should just delete series 2, pretend it didn't happen and calle series 3 series 2.


 
They can not do that, they did it in the comics already and it wouldn't happen in real life, and my Mum cried.....


----------



## paolo (Nov 10, 2012)

Garf... C'mon... Use the spoiler tag.

I hate the brute force ignore option.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Nov 10, 2012)

Somehow I don't think they wrote the TV show with fans of the comic in mind. They probably wrote it for, y'know, the TV watching public. It pisses me off when people expect TV and film adaptations of comic series' to be faithful, because the adaptation isn't written specifically for fans of the comic. Quite egocentric of people to have a little fit that it isn't TBH. 

"OMG! In the comics Rick was more angry!". Who gives a fuck? No-one's forcing you to watch it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2012)

Rick rolling around in the mud crying was proper funny.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Rick rolling around in the mud crying was proper funny.


 
I don't think you are taking this programme seriously enough. That was proper emotional that was.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 11, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> Somehow I don't think they wrote the TV show with fans of the comic in mind. They probably wrote it for, y'know, the TV watching public. It pisses me off when people expect TV and film adaptations of comic series' to be faithful, because the adaptation isn't written specifically for fans of the comic. Quite egocentric of people to have a little fit that it isn't TBH.
> 
> "OMG! In the comics Rick was more angry!". Who gives a fuck? No-one's forcing you to watch it.


yeah why should those people who've actually paid to keep the franchise going at all expect that the story they've followed and paid for would in some way make it to the screen... I think it's monumentally arrogant to think that you can piss all over the canon just to get better advertiser ratings which is why they do it... fuck that there's a story arch a reason, empathy to the characters what we need is more things to sell you shit you don't need...

btw I've not said more angry I've said more mental much more mental... 

paulo I'll use spoiler tags when I put up a spoiler which I've not done so far...

And there's a bit I'm really hoping does get included soon...


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 11, 2012)

HONK HONK HONK HONK


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 11, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> HONK HONK HONK HONK


gok gok gok...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 11, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> And there's a bit I'm really hoping does get included soon...


 


joustmaster said:


> HONK HONK HONK HONK


 
Oh shit, not a flock of zombie geese. They'll be wiped out.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 11, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Oh shit, not a flock of zombie geese. They'll be wiped out.


tbf it's never really been explained to me how a disease which would effect all humans wouldn't also effect birds or dogs or cows etc... in which case you'd be very fucked... dogs and birds would do for you long before another zombie ... 

it's the thing I never really got about the resident evil zombies that effect birds so you'd be fucked...


----------



## oddworld (Nov 11, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I don't think you are taking this programme seriously enough. That was proper emotional that was.


 
I had a genuine tear in my eye when that happened!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 11, 2012)

oddworld said:


> I had a genuine tear in my eye when that happened!


take the little umbrella out the cocktail next time or look at you glass before you drink instead of watching the telly...


----------



## paolo (Nov 11, 2012)

garf... you *have* revealed stuff... the prison.

It's not a massive issue. I'm still loving the series no matter. Just about playing nice.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2012)

oddworld said:


> I had a genuine tear in my eye when that happened!


 

I thought it was hilarious. Solemn kid with a hat to big for his shrunken head lol.
Some expression of grief, yes, but rolling around in the mud wailing? sorry but LOL

if that wasn't scripted then the man is a grade A ham


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought it made a refreshing change from the usual expressions of grief that actors subject us to in such circumstances.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Nov 11, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yeah why should those people who've actually paid to keep the franchise going at all expect that the story they've followed and paid for would in some way make it to the screen... I think it's monumentally arrogant to think that you can piss all over the canon just to get better advertiser ratings which is why they do it... fuck that there's a story arch a reason, empathy to the characters what we need is more things to sell you shit you don't need...


 
You're expecting the story to be the same as it is in the comics. It won't be, and it never could be. It's not 'pissing all over the canon', because it's not the same universe, events have worked differently so it's not the same thing anymore. Similarly to Doctor Who, if you started trying to include the radio and books as canon, you'd be flipping out at every single line from every piece of work that made it out there, as it'd all contradict each other.

For those of us who don't read the comics, this is our interpretation of the Walking Dead, and they have much less time to express themselves than they do in a comic. Would I buy Rick going mental or Carl being a psychopath after the events of the second series? Probably not. Would I buy it if they did it now? Yes, almost certainly. You can't expect things to happen as you want them to, TV doesn't work like that.


----------



## rekil (Nov 11, 2012)

Where did yer man get the deer? I assume it's another idiotic plot hole.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 12, 2012)

That was very well done from start to finish, everyone being just that _little_ bit too relaxed and happy, and having it torn apart by one gate left open (The Governer sneaking in and out maybe, or something else?)

I thought the acting was really well done, particularly the actors playing Maggie and Carl.

Rick's breakdown at the end was extreme, but I've seen people react in grief like that, so I wouldn't necessarily say it was over the top, even for the character.

Is the implication that Carl may not have shot Lori? With that actress even decapitation doesn't stop her coming back in TV shows, so I'd need to see a body to be sure 

Bye T-Dog, that'll teach you to have more lines than normal, at least you went out like a boss.


----------



## thriller (Nov 12, 2012)

the gate was left open by the black prisoner.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 12, 2012)

Forgot about him, makes sense, although I didn't really buy him escaping from the situation Rick put him in, let alone killing a deer and setting up the prison for a free-for-all.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice of the banker to give Rick a call. As if he didn't have enough on his plate already.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 18, 2012)

Thoroughly enjoying season 3 but it's a bit ott with the violence tbh.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 18, 2012)

i don't think you can complain that a zombie program has too much violence.
its like complaining about too many animals in a attenborough documentry


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> i don't think you can complain that a zombie program has too much violence.
> its like complaining about too many animals in a attenborough documentry


 
Innit. The ramping up of teh killing is great! Oh yeah and ep 6 is out!


----------



## thriller (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## maldwyn (Nov 21, 2012)

She's my favourite.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 22, 2012)

I was wondering about the phone.
I'm sure someone can explain the power to a landline. What has to be powered to make both ends meet if someone were just randomly dialing or targeting? 
An exchange/several need to interconnect?
I know I'm asking a trite question.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Nov 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> I was wondering about the phone.
> I'm sure someone can explain the power to a landline. What has to be powered to make both ends meet if someone were just randomly dialing or targeting?
> An exchange/several need to interconnect?
> I know I'm asking a trite question.


 
Think that he imagined the calls.


----------



## Ranu (Nov 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> I was wondering about the phone.
> I'm sure someone can explain the power to a landline. What has to be powered to make both ends meet if someone were just randomly dialing or targeting?
> An exchange/several need to interconnect?
> I know I'm asking a trite question.





Spoiler



Surely the question is how can he talk over the phone to his dead wife?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> i don't think you can complain that a zombie program has too much violence.
> its like complaining about too many animals in a attenborough documentry


 
The entire middle bit of season 2 was rubbish precisely because there wasn't enough violence. It's a show about violence ffs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2012)

it was good when that kid got his end away with the farmers daughter but otherwise series two was boring as fuck. How long ws that little girl missing for? 7 episodes?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2012)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Think that he imagined the calls.


 
When Herschel tried the phone it seemed like the line was clearly dead, and Herschel just didn't have the heart to tell Rick and decided to leave him to it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm glad they've kept the phone bit...


----------



## Ranu (Nov 22, 2012)

Thinking about it, that whole phone part reminded me of Life On Mars.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 22, 2012)

really ... does it... oh wow... thanks for that...


----------



## Ranu (Nov 22, 2012)

You really are a top class bellend.

You're welcome.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been asked not to comment so I can only make banal observations on the thread... so like zombies huh...


----------



## thriller (Nov 22, 2012)

still enjoying the show. roll on next week.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2012)

Phone thing was a bit obvious, still great series though. Shocking just how much better it is than series 2...


----------



## thriller (Nov 28, 2012)

Okayish episode. But I swear this black chick now ranks along side jar jar binks as one of the most annoying characters I've ever seen. That face. That expression. Same over and over again in every fucking scene.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess the ads got a bit gruesome the other night too:



> The jury is still out on whether AMC purposely aired a KFC endorsement and commercial immediately after a rather gruesome scene on Sunday's episode. In case you missed it, a swarm of ravenous zombies ripped open a man and feasted on him allowing Rick (Andrew Lincoln) and the gang to escape unnoticed.
> 
> After that, the screen went black, and "The Walking Dead" logo was shown followed by the image of a bucket of KFC chicken as the announcer said, "Brought to you by KFC. Come in today and taste why fresh is better."


 
http://social.entertainment.msn.com...spx?feat=0c1e43b4-c75c-4bb9-b844-cf33f5f70e1d

LOL.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 28, 2012)

As an aside, this Norwegian Zombie commercial was deemed too scary to broadcast.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## thriller (Nov 28, 2012)

dont get it. It's ok. Hardly anthing to make a big deal about.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2012)

Another great episode!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Another great episode!


 
Next week's looks good. Showdown at the Governor's.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, that`s that until Feb.....


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 6, 2012)

Saw all S3 episodes over the past couple of days after watching S1 again with the gf. I told her we should skip S2 as it's shit and after I read a synopsis of it, she agreed 

Really enjoyed it. Some good little twists throughout and the ending of ep8 was interesting


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2012)

Watched all of S3-so-far over the last three evenings. I actually thought S2 was alright, but this 3rd season was a massive step up from the first two seasons and finally the acclaim this series has been getting is justified.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 12, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> As an aside, this Norwegian Zombie commercial was deemed too scary to broadcast.



Sort of brings to mind the description of the battle for New York in world war z


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 12, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I've been asked not to comment so I can only make banal observations on the thread... so like zombies huh...


I think it's only really deserving of a 'zombies huh' in all honesty. Every episode is full of so much slow moving shite. Even the lively ones you have to skip loads of soppy twee shite. I've pretty much given up on it as I don't give a fuck if they live but they aren't dying fast enough for that to be entertaining either.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2012)

nah, last few episodes have really paced up. Series 2 was a massive ballache tho.


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2012)

I finished the last of the current S3 episodes yesterday and the series has massively improved, especially in terms of pacing, plotting and production values. I love the ruthlessness with which they dispatch major characters.

One problem with S2 was that despite ordering more episodes than S1, AMC slashed the budget, which led to a lot of milling around and bickering on the farm with often barely a zombie in sight for an antire episode. Despite that S2 was a huge success, so they are throwing a lot more money at it now. S3 is full of gut spilling zombie goodness, great plot turns, tense action and visible improved production values that allows for several plot lines to runparallel, so the pace rarely flags.

The series is finally living up to its potential and I can't wait for the second half of S3.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 12, 2012)

I bet the actors on this show don't ask for raises.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 11, 2013)

Its back on.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 12, 2013)

Bit of a meh episode for a midseason kick off. At least the next one looks action packed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah but nowhere near as bad as Series 2 so I'm still happy. 

Ep 2 is out...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2013)

just waiting till my next month when I can throw of the shackles of my dongles 'fair use policy' and reccomence TORRENTING ALL THE THINGS


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 26, 2013)

If anyone has seen the latest, how predictable was that development?



Spoiler: Predictable



The group rick kicked out joining up with the Governer


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone having trouble getting Ep12 from the usual sources?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Anyone having trouble getting Ep12 from the usual sources?


 
Extratorrent has it


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 5, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Extratorrent has it


 
Ta, I'll have a look later!


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow I really got distracted by E12's good scripting/acting - best episode since Sophia came out of the barn - nice to have a little respite from the Governor story-line drudge.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 5, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Anyone having trouble getting Ep12 from the usual sources?


http://malaysiabay.org/torrent/8217302/The_Walking_Dead_S03E12_HDTV_x264-EVOLVE[ettv]


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 5, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Wow I really got distracted by E12's good scripting/acting - best episode since Sophia came out of the barn - nice to have a little respite from the Governor story-line drudge.


Yeah thought it was the best ep of the series


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 6, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Wow I really got distracted by E12's good scripting/acting - best episode since Sophia came out of the barn - nice to have a little respite from the Governor story-line drudge.


 
Totally. Was just commenting to the gf before we watched it that I prefer it when they're not bogged down in one place like they were on that fucking farm in S2.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2013)

SPOILER ALERT: Michonne performed a different facial expression - something close to a smile.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 6, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> SPOILER ALERT: Michonne performed a different facial expression - something close to a smile.


 
It's only taken pretty much an entire season


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It's only taken pretty much an entire season


 
Next season she looks surprised.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Wow I really got distracted by E12's good scripting/acting - best episode since Sophia came out of the barn - nice to have a little respite from the Governor story-line drudge.


 
Yeah I really like ep12 too, nice to see the return of an original character in a much worse state after all they'd been through.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Totally. Was just commenting to the gf before we watched it that I prefer it when they're not bogged down in one place like they were on that fucking farm in S2.


 
This season hasn't been anywhere as bad as that but yeah the first season was the best partially because it was so much movement and struggles to survive...


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 12, 2013)

For gawd's sake just bloody shoot him ...


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 12, 2013)

The one big plotline/location per series thing they seem to be settling in to is a bit annoying.

Would be good if they had a surprise "get that shit over with" before the end of the season, as they seem to manage that well when it comes to knocking off characters.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 12, 2013)

Did they say why they just don't find an island and clear it? Perhaps in the Florida Keys or something. I take it the walkers can't swim.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2013)

In World War Z, the dead just wonder the bottoms of the oceans til they find land, so nowhere was safe


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 12, 2013)

The Arctic circle or Antarctica should be relatively safe - freezing immobilised them (but would probably keep the 'fresh').


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2013)

So Andrea was about to slit the guv'nor's throat while he slept, and now suddenly she's back on his side and helping negotiate a truce? Eh?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2013)

That episode was wank! A dull time wasting plod.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2013)

Total time waster. The best bit was the mild zombie "attack" and head splitting. 

3 more episodes left. I reckon the next one could be interesting, followed by another dull one then the big finale.

How many seasons do you think we will get? I'm guessing one more but it wouldn't surprise me if they drag it out for longer.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> So Andrea was about to slit the guv'nor's throat while he slept, and now suddenly she's back on his side and helping negotiate a truce? Eh?


 
She annoys the piss out of me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2013)

The whole episode:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> She annoys the piss out of me.


 
Me too, they should have let her kill herself in the first season...


----------



## JimW (Mar 18, 2013)

Just seen ep 14:


Spoiler



Loads of really annoying bits in this - when Andrea's creeping about the ruin on the run of course the minute she turns her back there's a biter (same in the woods just before come to think of it), he walks around whistling and making noises and nary a one. Then when she gets away she for some reason doesn't nick his car, he turns up the very second she's in sight of the prison blah di blah. Not a substitute for real plot tension just throwing in this sort of shite  Will be watching next week still of course


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 19, 2013)

Totally agree


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 19, 2013)

Has been a bit dull for a few episodes, hopefully it will deliver for the last shows... Ep 14 was especially dull for the lack of a certain crossbow wielding redneck


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2013)

This is massive amongst kids, it seems.  the comics and the TV show. Would you let a kid watch it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2013)

theres a really annoying kid _in_ it


----------



## JimW (Mar 28, 2013)

Mumbles274 said:


> Has been a bit dull for a few episodes, hopefully it will deliver for the last shows... Ep 14 was especially dull for the lack of a certain crossbow wielding redneck


Was expecting ep 15 to deliver the big fight town v prison but seems that'll be the season finale. Does make it seem really dragged out as by previous pacing one episode would have been enough build up,


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> This is massive amongst kids, it seems.  the comics and the TV show. Would you let a kid watch it?


 
Define kids? 0-5 no, 5-10? Depends on the kid, I saw American Werewolf in London when I was 7 and all that did was produce a lifelong love of horror films.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/undeniable-proof-that-the-walking-dead-and-toy-story-have-th


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Define kids? 0-5 no, 5-10? Depends on the kid, I saw American Werewolf in London when I was 7 and all that did was produce a lifelong love of horror films.


11-13 year olds


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> 11-13 year olds


 
Yeah it'd depend on the kid but can't see that being an issue for most kids these days...


----------



## oddworld (Apr 1, 2013)

Has anyone watched the final episode, the sound seemed to go about 10 mins before end of mine but I don't know if thats the episode or I've downloaded a dodgy copy?

Help anyone???!!!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/undeniable-proof-that-the-walking-dead-and-toy-story-have-th


 
OMFG


----------



## oddworld (Apr 1, 2013)

What a waste of an end episode. Mega disappointing!


----------



## JimW (Apr 1, 2013)

oddworld said:


> What a waste of an end episode. Mega disappointing!


Agree, seemed a right damp squib.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 1, 2013)

this should have happened at the mid season break.


----------



## thriller (Apr 1, 2013)

what rubbish. they go to the prison guns blazing. got shot at by _*2 people*_ and run off as if they met resistance by a well trained army.


----------



## JimW (Apr 1, 2013)

I think the boy had a point when he shot the young lad running away - he was told to drop his gun but kept it in his hands and edged it towards him - could have been preparing to flip it round and shoot. Though really just poor scripting like the rest of the episode.


----------



## thriller (Apr 1, 2013)

really? what you think this kid was? special forces? he had the boy and herschel pointing guns at him. hardly going to disarm our young wanna be sheriff and herschel in one swift move.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 1, 2013)

thriller said:


> really? what you think this kid was? special forces? he had the boy and herschel pointing guns at him. hardly going to disarm our young wanna be sheriff and herschel in one swift move.


he did seem to be edging towards him. I thought he was going to twat the kid with the gun


----------



## JimW (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, what joustmaster said - not that the kid was all that, but it was filmed ambiguously, there were long seconds with him not putting the gun down and moving towards him (shoot from his POV). Another silly scene was more the point.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2013)

Terrible season finale


----------



## Mapped (Apr 2, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Terrible season finale


 
Was that the finale? we just watched it and expected at least 1 more before it finished



JimW said:


> Yeah, what joustmaster said - not that the kid was all that, but it was filmed ambiguously, there were long seconds with him not putting the gun down and moving towards him (shoot from his POV). Another silly scene was more the point.


 
He didn't throw the gun down on the ground, it was ambiguous.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Apr 2, 2013)

Apparently the last episode was torn up and reshot! http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/04/01/the-walking-dead-dallas-roberts-milton-andrea/


----------



## thriller (Apr 2, 2013)

lol 

http://i.imgur.com/FxgWbGY.jpg


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 6, 2013)

Andrea might have survived if she hadn't taken her own sweet time trying to get free. She had tons of time before Milton died and turned, but she just seemed to sit there!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 6, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Andrea might have survived if she hadn't taken her own sweet time trying to get free. She had tons of time before Milton died and turned, but she just seemed to sit there!


I don't really usually take that opinion often in films/tv. They have to do stuff like that to show the emotion of it all.

But in this case it worked against it. I was just thinking "come on you daft bastard, get a move on" It made it seem like no one really cared what was going to happen. (including the director and writer)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2013)

They both had to die for being stupid enough to trust the Governor and not kill him ages ago. Good riddance.


----------



## Yata (Apr 6, 2013)

They should have kept the guy on who made The Mist, not saying the series needs to follow the comic exactly or anything but the only one whos lost a leg so far is Hershel and although Rick seems to periodically lose his mind I think it would make sense for him to lose the arm like in the comics.
In fact, this is supposed to be a zombie show ffs, I think some characters need to be there but the vast majority they should just flip a coin every week as to whether some of them make it as its becoming very soap opera at times.


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2013)

Yata said:


> They should have kept the guy on who made The Mist, not saying the series needs to follow the comic exactly or anything but the only one whos lost a leg so far is Hershel and although Rick seems to periodically lose his mind I think it would make sense for him to lose the arm like in the comics.
> In fact, this is supposed to be a zombie show ffs, I think some characters need to be there but the vast majority they should just flip a coin every week as to whether some of them make it as its becoming very soap opera at times.


The show has steadily improved since Darabont got fired. To have the lead character's arm cut off might work in a comic, but in a TV series it's impractical due to the extra special effects involved and Darabont wouldn't have done that either. With season 3 they've upped the budget and at least there was plenty of zombie action instead of entire episodes of the characters bickering in a forrest or a farm house with barely a zombie to be seen.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been avoiding this tread. Unlike you lot I can't torture myself doing an episode a week. I sat down and binged on the whole thing over a couple of days instead.
The first thing which is obvious is that it was so much better than the second series. I'm glad Andrea will no longer be in it, she was very annoying. I really enjoyed watching it and am left feeling satisfied. Looking forward to the next series and can't begin to imagine whats going to happen now.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2013)

I want to be Michonne when I grow up.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 13, 2013)

Was the kid who got shot by Carl the Woodbury asthma kid from a few weeks back?

So they're now stranded at the prison with a bunch old folk and a kids?

One must have a heart of stone to watch the death of Andrea without laughing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I want to be Michonne when I grow up.


 
She lacks depth. It won't be hard to achieve.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2013)

Yata said:


> They should have kept the guy on who made The Mist


 
The mist stank!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> She lacks depth. It won't be hard to achieve.


She's fucking awesome. The most interesting character on the show. Certainly the most interesting female, but there wasn't a whole lot of competition.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope the next series isn't all in one location and doesn't feature one main plot line. There should be more random upheaval and stuff.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 14, 2013)

How come Rick, a policeman, didn't have a clue there was a prison nearby and instead stumbled on it? This continually bugs me.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 14, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> How come Rick, a policeman, didn't have a clue there was a prison nearby and instead stumbled on it? This continually bugs me.


The other odd thing was Rick & Carl were able to pop back to their home town for gun supplies/mum photograph.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 14, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> The other odd thing was Rick & Carl were able to pop back to their home town for gun supplies/mum photograph.



Exactly! Some of the plot holes are really poor. :-(


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Andrea might have survived if she hadn't taken her own sweet time trying to get free. She had tons of time before Milton died and turned, but she just seemed to sit there!


 
Too much chat


----------



## thriller (May 3, 2013)

classic


----------



## joustmaster (May 3, 2013)

thriller said:


> classic



god, i hate andrea.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> classic



Very good, the guv scene had me cracking up


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

yeah, that was well done.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 29, 2013)

For all those that don't do the downloading thing and just have council telly (i.e. me), S3 starts on channel 5 tonight.


----------



## silverfish (Jun 29, 2013)

Have I fucked up. I watched series 1 thought it was ace, realised I didn't have series two.  Did have series three episodes 6-11 so watched them.......

is there a four? Do I go back and watch the lot again, when available (bearing in mind I have a lot of time, just watched 7 series of entourage in 5 days)


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 29, 2013)

silverfish said:


> Have I fucked up. I watched series 1 thought it was ace, realised I didn't have series two. Did have series three episodes 6-11 so watched them.......is there a four? Do I go back and watch the lot again, when available (bearing in mind I have a lot of time, just watched 7 series of entourage in 5 days)


It's worth watching the first part of series 3

Season 4 is scheduled for its US release October 2013


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 29, 2013)

Ignore season two. It's best reading a summary online of what happened rather than the pain of actually watching it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 29, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Ignore season two. It's best reading a summary online of what happened rather than the pain of actually watching it.


 
Ignore this comment more like.   Season 2 was great IMO, but I'm not too hard to please when it comes to zombies.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 29, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Ignore this comment more like.  Season 2 was great IMO, but I'm not too hard to please when it comes to zombies.


 
You obviously appreciate the benefits of watching paint dry


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 29, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> You obviously appreciate the benefits of watching paint dry


 
There were some great zombie/gore moments!  And I'm happy with the character stuff too.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 29, 2013)

Season two's okay.
TitanSound clearly doesn't agree


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2013)

S2 was literally the most boring thing I've seen on TV in years. It started off pretty decent then just went nowhere...


----------



## Reno (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought that after the pilot, season one was largely disappointing. Season 2 suffered budget cuts, hence more talk than zombies but its awfulness/boringness get wildly exaggerated on forums but it's still far better than drivel like Falling Skies. The first half of season 3 was by far the best the series has been, the second half of season 3 on the other hand was a little disappointing, but still perfectly watchable.

While The Walking Dead is a cut above most genre shows, it suffers from the same flaws as many of these series. Characters who are underdeveloped and who are mainly there to do (often illogical) stuff just to further the plot. Hence poor Andrea became the most hated character in recent TV drama. And of course fans always like to reserve all their hate for female characters (see also Lori and Carol who previously were loathed by fans). The only genre show which currently has characters as good as any drama is GoT.


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 29, 2013)

Reno said:


> ... far better than drivel like Falling Skies.


Season 3 has become a guilty pleasure  
And what did folk think of Damien Hurst's sliced cow in episode 1 of the Dome?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2013)

Series 3 is deffo back to the greatness of the Series 1, and about time too.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 23, 2013)

Extended Season 4 Trailer shown at Comic-Con


Quite a lot shown so prob avoid if you want to stay reasonably spoiler-free, but it all looks very good.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 23, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Extended Season 4 Trailer shown at Comic-Con
> 
> 
> Quite a lot shown so prob avoid if you want to stay reasonably spoiler-free, but it all looks very good.







> *The up*
> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
> *loader has not made this video available in your country*


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

Such a shame Darabont was booted off/quit, in hindsight the huge drop in quality for S2 (and thereby also a massive departure from the source material) is likely in large part down to that.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> And of course fans always like to reserve all their hate for female characters (see also Lori and Carol who previously were loathed by fans). The only genre show which currently has characters as good as any drama is GoT.


 
I hated Lori and Andrea. But I equally hated Shane and Carl.
For a show I like there are a surprisingly high number of hateable characters.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I hated Lori and Andrea. But I equally hated Shane and Carl.
> For a show I like there are a surprisingly high number of hateable characters.


It's kinda the point IMO. There aren't many heroes, and even the heroes have to do despicable things.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 23, 2013)

And somehow the most evil character of all is everyone's favourite.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

zoooo said:


> And somehow the most evil character of all is everyone's favourite.


We all need some anti-heroes.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 23, 2013)

TitanSound said:


>


 
Found another one, edited my post


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 3, 2013)

really digging the comic series. onto the sixth volume now after about a week. took a while to get into the comic format (never read comics before) but now really starting to get into it. ..


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 14, 2013)

new series


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 14, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> new series



Where? When?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 14, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Where? When?


last night..
available on the usual torrent and streaming sites.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 14, 2013)

or 1st episode of S4 will be on Fox Friday night at 10pm


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 14, 2013)

Feel free to leave spoilers. I'm kinda curious to know what happens but not curious enough to waste an hour of my life every week watching acting that's on a par with Eastenders.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 14, 2013)

I loved series 1, liked series 2 and was totally bored by series 3.  Hmmm.  Can I be arsed with series 4?  Something to mull over.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## thriller (Oct 14, 2013)

Good opening episode for season 4.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 15, 2013)

A few years into a zombie appocolypse and you can still randomly bump into an Irish person in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 15, 2013)

how come the grass is still short?


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 15, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> A few years into a zombie appocolypse and you can still randomly bump into an Irish person in the middle of nowhere.



I settled on Irish eventually, at first I thought Spanish maybe, then Italian and finally Irish.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 15, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> A few years into a zombie appocolypse and you can still randomly bump into an Irish person in the middle of nowhere.


I was trying to work out where she was from - as well as wondering what purpose that entire scene served other than proving to Rick the old adage "just because you think you're mad..."

I thought it was a strong opening episode, complete with redshirts.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah she was Irish, although I do agree she did have a spanish look about her through her being in great need of a wash.


----------



## 8den (Oct 15, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Yeah she was Irish, although I do agree she did have a spanish look about her through her being in great need of a wash.



She isn't just Irish she's Irish acting royalty having appeared in _both_ Ballykissangel _and_ Angela's Ashes (she's also in my favourite "no you've never seen it" Irish film "Rat" a kind of Kafka meets Roddy Doyle where Pete Postlethwaite transforms into a rat)

I freely admit that 95% of my enjoyment from watching the walking dead is that my wife hates it (key quote from this week's set piece "how can they make zombies falling from the ceiling look so fucking dull?") So when the mad Irish survivor turned up I kept hoping she was going to become a recurring character. Iguana HATED her.  We're both Irish and I can only describe it as y'know that bit in the Wire where Mc Nulty (a Eton graduate) does his impression of a American doing a bad British accent. Like that. but worse.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 16, 2013)

8den said:


> She isn't just Irish she's Irish acting royalty having appeared in _both_ Ballykissangel _and_ Angela's Ashes (she's also in my favourite "no you've never seen it" Irish film "Rat" a kind of Kafka meets Roddy Doyle where Pete Postlethwaite transforms into a rat)
> 
> I freely admit that 95% of my enjoyment from watching the walking dead is that my wife hates it (key quote from this week's set piece "how can they make zombies falling from the ceiling look so fucking dull?") So when the mad Irish survivor turned up I kept hoping she was going to become a recurring character. Iguana HATED her.  We're both Irish and I can only describe it as y'know that bit in the Wire where Mc Nulty (a Eton graduate) does his impression of a American doing a bad British accent. Like that. but worse.


 
Ah I never clocked it was Kerry Condon, I knew she was familar though.I have seen Rat many moons ago, im Irish too btw. She has been in lots of things right enough. That was a cracker of a broken nose she got in Intermission


----------



## braindancer (Oct 16, 2013)

8den said:


> We're both Irish and I can only describe it as y'know that bit in the Wire where Mc Nulty (a Eton graduate) does his impression of a American doing a bad British accent. Like that. but worse.


 
It pretty much _is _the Wire now that D'Angelo AND Cutty are in it....


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 16, 2013)

A 16 million US audience for episode S4E1, compared to around 10 million for last episode of Breaking Bad, a phenomenal success for AMC.


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 16, 2013)

thats interesting how come bb so much smaller viewing figures than walking dead given the amount of coverage its been getting? Im a fan of both shows it has to be said...


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 16, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> thats interesting how come bb so much smaller viewing figures than walking dead given the amount of coverage its been getting? Im a fan of both shows it has to be said...


I think breaking bad had a worse time slot to start with. Or was moved about. iirc


----------



## Yata (Oct 16, 2013)

guessing theyre gonna hype the body count a lot this season but it will be mainly redshirts getting eaten then maybe a main character by the last few eps (probably the finale, hopefully daryl) also karl has 1 too many eyes at the moment


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 16, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I think breaking bad had a worse time slot to start with. Or was moved about. iirc


In the early days the average viewing figure was about a million.


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 16, 2013)

god seems like amc could have made a lot more money out of breaking bad if they had put it in the right stable time slot. i guess though, the cult status of breaking bad will ensure it will be a nice little earner for time to come..


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 16, 2013)

Yata said:


> guessing theyre gonna hype the body count a lot this season but it will be mainly redshirts getting eaten then maybe a main character by the last few eps (probably the finale, hopefully daryl) also karl has 1 too many eyes at the moment



i read all the comics over the last few months since the least season was on. now cause my memory of season 3 has passed somewhat im getting pretty confused atm..

what do people think of the significance of the pig dieing and that boy getting sick at the end of that episode. could it be that now that they are living in close proximity communal living that good old normal (non-zombie) issues of disease and sanitiation are going to come up now?


----------



## Yata (Oct 17, 2013)

should hear more about the Telltale game before Octobers over and it was said somewhere to expect some interaction between the game and TV series. tbh would be amazing if they took the stats from the game and somehow applied it to the series, like a majority choosing certain chars from game to stay in the group and then those chars going into the TV series. doubt that will happen but will be interesting to see what they do with this


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 17, 2013)

Will this be an add on to the last game? I finished it in about a day and then sold it to my mate as there was nothing else to do in it but start again.


----------



## Mr Smin (Oct 17, 2013)

Yata said:


> also karl has 1 too many eyes at the moment


Rick has one too many hands.


----------



## Yata (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr Smin said:


> Rick has one too many hands.


ohh yeah forgot about that, been a while since i read them and got some catching up to do also

game will be a whole new season i think, also theres the addon for the first season called 400 days incase you havent played that yet. dunno how it works if youve sold it (steam or xbox?) but the game will remember your choices from season 1 + 400 days and carry them on into season 2.


----------



## thriller (Oct 22, 2013)

not a bad 2nd episode.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 22, 2013)

Some interesting bits but I still get distracted by their inability to implement the most basic security. 



Spoiler



They know you 'turn' when dead, yet despite living in a place with secure cells no-one bothers to close their bedroom doors.


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 24, 2013)

thought this episode was a lot better than the last one...


----------



## no-no (Oct 25, 2013)

Why do they tolerate zombies on the fence, surely you'd just brain em on sight? Me and the boy have been saying since they first got to the prison they should be keeping the fences clear.


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 25, 2013)

think there is just an endless supply of them.. in the comics theres a lot more discussion about how they have the tendency to 'mob up' when presented by stimuli of living humans. and i guess a huge settlement like the prison would provide ample stimuli


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> think there is just an endless supply of them.. in the comics theres a lot more discussion about how they have the tendency to 'mob up' when presented by stimuli of living humans. and i guess a huge settlement like the prison would provide ample stimuli



Not to mention the supply of food.....


----------



## no-no (Oct 28, 2013)

There were about 100 on the fence, you could just do 10 each morning before breakfast and you'd stay on top of it.They deserve to die.


----------



## thriller (Oct 28, 2013)

rather dull episode today


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 29, 2013)

I was watching "Talking Dead" least week when they previewed this week's car scene - and it wasn't entirely  CGI.


----------



## 8den (Oct 29, 2013)

You got to go take a pee at night.


----------



## thriller (Nov 4, 2013)

good episode this week.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> good episode this week.


Yeah, but there are times they all deserve a jolly good slap.


----------



## thriller (Nov 4, 2013)

tru dat. still a good episode dough.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 5, 2013)

Rick was being a dick, but its not the last we see of her.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Rick was being a dick, but its not the last we see of her.





Spoiler



I got to thinking she might team up with the one who failed to show.


(it's so annoying trying to be vague enough not to inadvertently create spoilers even within the spoiler tags)


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 5, 2013)

Spoiler



From my recollection she and him with one eye have never been in the same company either, so there could be some deviance on her part if they do meet up. I think she will always have the groups interests at heart. Also was she covewring up for someone with taking responsibility?


 
Yeah people should just hurry up and watch it


----------



## thriller (Nov 11, 2013)

Boring episode.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 11, 2013)

It was really boring.


----------



## xslavearcx (Nov 11, 2013)

yes it was rather.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 11, 2013)

father and son bonding and yet more half arsed fence action.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2013)

That bloke back again 

Should be them vs zombies and them vs themselves, not them vs Mr Badman


----------



## thriller (Nov 18, 2013)

better episode


----------



## 8den (Nov 18, 2013)

thriller said:


> better episode



Actually really enjoyed the governor episode.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 18, 2013)

It was refreshing as a stand alone episode - but please lets not end up in yet another cul-de-sac of two tribes.


----------



## 8den (Nov 19, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> It was refreshing as a stand alone episode - but please lets not end up in yet another cul-de-sac of two tribes.



I always thought the governor was better in the tv series than the comic, in the comic he's just too fucking much, too over the top, and in the series he's poorly sketched. 

This episode humanised him.


----------



## thriller (Nov 19, 2013)

It does make me laugh -stealth zombies. appear from no where and manage to catch up even when their intended victims are running. the end was a roll eyes moment. run into the forest and right behind them appear dozens of slow walking zombies chasing.


----------



## Yata (Nov 20, 2013)

Getting kinda fed up of the Prison now tbh, it was the Governors fault they had to leave there in the comic so hopefully this is where we're heading in the next 2 eps before the mid season break. After that its confirmed Abrahams group will show up in the next half of the season and I'm thinking things will really pick up then as they go on a wild goose chase with Eugene

Actor playing Governor (forgot name) did an interview not long back saying he wants to stick around longer but the showrunner seems a bit fed up. Tbh I dunno what to think but I hope this ep means hes about to get popped somehow as its definitely getting worse with the soap opera shyt at the minute (and ive been saying that since before Romero said it  )


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 20, 2013)

We don't wanna drift too far into spoiler/comic comparison territory  - gawd almighty, remember what happened last time


----------



## thriller (Nov 20, 2013)

was rather amusing how the guv'nor recovered so quickly from a malnourished exhausted bearded tramp to a clean shaven tough guy within days.


----------



## thriller (Nov 20, 2013)

anyone else notice how that woman he fucked looked remarkably like maggie?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 20, 2013)

thriller said:


> anyone else notice how that woman he fucked looked remarkably like maggie?



She is Kim from The Unit to me


----------



## Yata (Nov 20, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> We don't wanna drift too far into spoiler/comic comparison territory  - gawd almighty, remember what happened last time


what happened last time? lol

and actually if Eugene entered as a similar character to the comic id half expect him to be genuinely on his way to find the cure rather than lying for protection. But of course the cure can only be found if the Fireflies can operate on Karls brain...

That being said the family the Governor met are a bit similar to the one from the novel (although he meets them before becoming Governor there) so maybe should be a bit more careful putting potential spoilers


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 20, 2013)

Yata said:


> what happened last time? lol
> 
> and actually if Eugene entered as a similar character to the comic id half expect him to be genuinely on his way to find the cure rather than lying for protection. But of course the cure can only be found if the Fireflies can operate on Karls brain...
> 
> That being said the family the Governor met are a bit similar to the one from the novel (although he meets them before becoming Governor there) so maybe should be a bit more careful putting potential spoilers


last time i threatened to kill someone..

get to fuck with your comic spoilers, cunt chops.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 21, 2013)

I couldn't care less about spoilers on this show - I am only continuing to watch this crap out of habit....

The first season was awesome, I enjoyed the second season too, the third season was pretty tedious and so far this fourth season has been soooo dull.  My partner has left me to it and I really should stop also, but I just can't quite stop myself sneaking in an episode when she's out.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 26, 2013)

Im glad its nearly time for the mid season break. What a yawnfest of an episode again this week.



Spoiler



So who will die next week? Hope its Brian but cant see it somehow.


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Im glad its nearly time for the mid season break. What a yawnfest of an episode again this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jesus that was fucking dull.


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2013)

braindancer said:


> I couldn't care less about spoilers on this show - I am only continuing to watch this crap out of habit....
> 
> The first season was awesome, I enjoyed the second season too, the third season was pretty tedious and so far this fourth season has been soooo dull.  My partner has left me to it and I really should stop also, but I just can't quite stop myself sneaking in an episode when she's out.



Are you demented, the 1st season was okay. The 2nd was people argue on a farm and occasionally zombies turn up, the 3rd was best season. But your partner was right I was only watching the Walking Dead cause it annoyed the living shit out of my wife.


----------



## Yata (Nov 26, 2013)

well finally theyve got that tank, guess its obvious what happens next


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2013)

Fostering three dogs at the minute and catching up on this as it's free on local youtube clone, and that got me thinking where's the dogs in this? Realise zombies could eat a few but packs would stand a chance and they'd still be handy man's best friends as guards and allies I'd have thought - or was it explained somewhere (in comic maybe)?


----------



## 8den (Nov 27, 2013)

JimW said:


> Fostering three dogs at the minute and catching up on this as it's free on local youtube clone, and that got me thinking where's the dogs in this? Realise zombies could eat a few but packs would stand a chance and they'd still be handy man's best friends as guards and allies I'd have thought - or was it explained somewhere (in comic maybe)?



If you're interested in Dogs and Zombies, read World War Z (no not the film) whole chapter on dog units fighting zombies.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 27, 2013)

I've enjoyed the switch in pace and the focus on the governor - although I'm looking forward to the mid-season break after next week's episode, it's all a bit exhausting.


----------



## strung out (Nov 27, 2013)

I haven't. The governor is shit and should have been killed off at the end of the last season.


----------



## Yata (Dec 2, 2013)

wow holy shit the soap opera era is clearly over, this was pretty intense for a mid season finale. 
wonder how the 2nd half will be? :O only 2 months to wait...


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2013)

I should not have watched that, and am warning my wife not to. Eeek.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 2, 2013)

Fuck, that was a bit full-on for a mid-season cliffhanger


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 2, 2013)

Now that's more like it


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2013)

This guy Rob Bricken is spot on when he describes it as the Walking's Dead red wedding 

http://io9.com/the-walking-dead-just-had-its-red-wedding-episode-an-1474855896




Spoiler



seeing Judith's blood stained car seat KILLED me. I've got a one year old and find it simply impossible to watch children in harm, and that was too much, but to be honest I'd be disappointed if they bring her back


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 3, 2013)

About time. I was getting sick of the motivational speeches and emotional bollocks. 

Now he's dead, at least I can say this. In the comics, The Guvnor orders someone to kill the baby during the assault on the prison. And then in return they kill him for making them do it. Which is fucking ridiculous imo. Any right minded person would have killed him just for suggesting it.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 3, 2013)

I was so stunned I had to watch the episode twice. 



TitanSound said:


> Now he's dead, at least I can say this. In the comics, The Guvnor orders someone to kill the baby during the assault on the prison. And then in return they kill him for making them do it. Which is fucking ridiculous imo.





Spoiler



I don't think we've seen the last of that baby, those kids aren't so stupid as to just've left it on the floor while they went off looking for guns.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Now he's dead, ...


it still feels like a spoiler... if the baby is actually dead, is left a little bit open in the tv series.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2013)

'Why are we following this man? He's just chopped someone's head off' Would make you question your allegiances, I guess.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> 'Why are we following this man? He's just chopped someone's head off' Would make you question your allegiances, I guess.


*looks at avatar*


----------



## J Ed (Dec 3, 2013)

This season is shit


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> *looks at avatar*



Seems like it was actually Goliath who was the underdog in that fight.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 3, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> About time. I was getting sick of the motivational speeches and emotional bollocks.
> 
> Now he's dead, at least I can say this. In the comics, The Guvnor orders someone to kill the baby during the assault on the prison. And then in return they kill him for making them do it. Which is fucking ridiculous imo. Any right minded person would have killed him just for suggesting it.


Well, the Governor orders people to shoot the family who are running away, and Lori is shot and falls on the baby, also killing it. IIRC the character who shoots her didn't realise she was carrying a baby until afterwards, and _then_ shoots the Governor.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 3, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, the Governor orders people to shoot the family who are running away, and Lori is shot and falls on the baby, also killing it. IIRC the character who shoots her didn't realise she was carrying a baby until afterwards, and _then_ shoots the Governor.



Ah, it's been a little while


----------



## Yata (Dec 3, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> About time. I was getting sick of the motivational speeches and emotional bollocks.
> 
> Now he's dead, at least I can say this. In the comics, The Guvnor orders someone to kill the baby during the assault on the prison. And then in return they kill him for making them do it. Which is fucking ridiculous imo. Any right minded person would have killed him just for suggesting it.


actually Lori is still alive and holding the baby and Lilly shoots her, also killing Judith. when Lilly sees that shes just killed a baby (Lori had her back to her) she flips out and shoots the Guv then throws him to the zombies and everyone goes into the prison while theyre distracted. 

Think chances are shes dead in the tv show, kinda like Lori's body disappearing. its a recurring thing for Rick to have his family members not only dying but their bodies vanishing so he doesn't get to properly mourn and we get crazy Rick (again)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 3, 2013)

From what I remember it's part of a general turning away from the Governor during the end part of the siege, as the Woodbury people start to realise that they've been lied to about who they're attacking. I haven't been watching the TV series but I gather the setup is a little different.


----------



## Yata (Dec 3, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, the Governor orders people to shoot the family who are running away, and Lori is shot and falls on the baby, also killing it. IIRC the character who shoots her didn't realise she was carrying a baby until afterwards, and _then_ shoots the Governor.


its the same (but kinda different) character who shoots him in the tv show - Lilly


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 3, 2013)

So who was doing the inside job with the rat?


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2013)

My bet is



Spoiler



Bob, or one of Carol's stabby squad


----------



## braindancer (Dec 3, 2013)

Hurray - no more Governor!


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> So who was doing the inside job with the rat?


the murderous kids


----------



## thriller (Dec 4, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> the murderous kids



but why? i've never understood it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 6, 2013)

thriller said:


> was rather amusing how the guv'nor recovered so quickly from a malnourished exhausted bearded tramp to a clean shaven tough guy within days.


How do you know it was "days"?  It looked like quite a bit of time had passed to me, but it wasn't actually specified.


Yata said:


> actually Lori is still alive and holding the baby and Lilly shoots her, also killing Judith. when Lilly sees that shes just killed a baby (Lori had her back to her) she flips out and shoots the Guv then throws him to the zombies and everyone goes into the prison while theyre distracted.
> 
> Think chances are shes dead in the tv show, kinda like Lori's body disappearing. its a recurring thing for Rick to have his family members not only dying but their bodies vanishing so he doesn't get to properly mourn and we get crazy Rick (again)


I don't think she's dead. We didn't see a body, that usually means the person is going to show up again in TV land.  If they wanted to tell use she was dead they would have shown us the body. Plus there are other unaccounted for people as well, ergo they are together.

We knew Lori was dead because we saw her die and Karl shot her to stop her turning.


J Ed said:


> This season is shit


Go back to watching Coronation Street.


----------



## thriller (Dec 6, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> How do you know it was "days"?  It looked like quite a bit of time had passed to me, but it wasn't actually specified.



tru


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## joustmaster (Feb 10, 2014)

it was on, last night...


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just started watching this, half way through Season 2 and loving it.


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 10, 2014)

Poor Carl, all this zombie apocalypse stress has piled on the years.


----------



## thriller (Feb 10, 2014)

not bad episode. thought rick died when he wouldn't wake up.  was glad he was back up. Only character I like.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh it's back on is it?  I guess I'll have to carry on then....


----------



## J Ed (Feb 11, 2014)

What happened  to the baby?


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 11, 2014)

J Ed said:


> What happened  to the baby?



The implication is that it's been eaten, but that's open to speculation.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 11, 2014)

Jackobi said:


> The implication is that it's been eaten, but that's open to speculation.



I think that Daryl took the baby to wherever he is...


----------



## thriller (Feb 11, 2014)

The baby will be fine. 

Watched it again. I wish Carl a horrible fucking death.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 13, 2014)

I enjoyed the latest episode more than any from the first half of the season - the Guvnor being dead is a massive bonus for a start.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 13, 2014)

Just caught up with the new episode.

I'd forgotten how relentlessly depressing this show is 

They did a good job of making Rick look utterly fucked up (kudos to Andrew Lincoln too).

I thought for a second they might actually just rip up the rule book and kill him off, and that would be amazing, but on reflection there's no-one else I'd be as interested in watching (cept maybe Daryl or Maggie).


----------



## veracity (Feb 13, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> <snip>
> I'd forgotten how relentlessly depressing this show is
> </snip>



PRECISELY what I thought when I watched the new episode today. Also got completely exasperated and stressed out about Carl's escapades. Being an obnoxious teenager in the most inappropriate circs, but then I suppose he's had a tough time!


----------



## Yata (Feb 15, 2014)

spinoff coming up in 2015, they might kill everyone off and move onto that tbh like theyve done with Breaking Bad


----------



## Dan U (Feb 18, 2014)

Spoiler



judith still alive then, whats with the kid trying to kill her!


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 18, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> judith still alive then, whats with the kid trying to kill her!





Spoiler



Those poor bunnies


----------



## Dan U (Feb 18, 2014)

innit


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 4, 2014)

Gawd, that was a very dull episode - he was just about ok but she had me wanting to feed myself to the walkers...


----------



## Dan U (Mar 4, 2014)

It was like a dot cotton and someone else eastenders double header


----------



## rekil (Mar 4, 2014)

Still all wandering about within a mile of each other. They just can't be arsed to leave any signs or anything and they keep forgetting that they can hide by smearing bits of zombie on themselves. Are they all idiots because the story is sticking to the comics which must be a right load of trash, or is it just really really badly produced drama.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow, that was a horrowing episode.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 17, 2014)

They're obviously getting paid by the hour  

Has there even been an episode worth of footage in this series?


----------



## strung out (Mar 17, 2014)

That episode was fucking dark.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 17, 2014)

I enjoyed that one.

Not sure if thats the right word though.


----------



## strung out (Mar 17, 2014)

I tweeted halfway through the episode that the annoying kids needed to die.


----------



## badseed (Mar 18, 2014)

Well that's brightened my mood


----------



## Dan U (Mar 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 19, 2014)

try this again



Spoiler: bbrrr


----------



## thriller (Mar 19, 2014)

crap boring episode. heard about the dark nature of it. Put it on and ended up forwarding the shit to the actual incident. What a load shite. Felt nothing and was glad we won't have to see these two boring characters again. 

The sooner we get to rick and co the better. That is now three non ricky episodes. he is the only character that is keeping my interest. The rest can all just get eaten.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 19, 2014)

thriller said:


> The sooner we get to rick and co the better. That is now three non ricky episodes. he is the only character that is keeping my interest. The rest can all just get eaten.


I see Rick frequently as he lives near my house.

I think the director/writers wanted to illustrate the fragmented nature of the group via Rick's absence.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 19, 2014)

Are the graphic novels all about rick?


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2014)

I've read up to issue 115 and he's definitely the main character. I can't remember if he's in every single comic though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2014)

I wonder if that was a nod to Fallout at the start of ep14 (Maybe is one of the songs played on Galaxy News Radio)?


----------



## Yata (Mar 21, 2014)

had a similar feel to it as Fallout not sure if intentional or not though, wasnt same song as trailer however might have been on GNR its been a while since ive played it


----------



## Mr Smin (Mar 21, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Are the graphic novels all about rick?


As far as I read, yes. But with more other major characters as well. Stuff in the comics that would be more costly as a TV show too.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 21, 2014)

All I can say is my Daryl Dixon crush has reached phenomenal new heights since the Beth/Daryl episode. Jesus Christ on a bike.


----------



## thriller (Mar 21, 2014)

i tend to forward their scenes. boring.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2014)

Shame. I guess some people watch it for the aWeSoMe ZoMiEs!!1111 rather than the character development. 

(Just kidding.)


----------



## thriller (Mar 22, 2014)

rick's character development is the only interesting one. The rest can just get eaten alive for all I care.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 22, 2014)

Carol's development has come quite far from oppressed bashed wife to the 'go to' woman for getting tricky things done.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2014)

Daryl's character has come out so slowly, I heart him.

Carole definitely also great (look at the flowers!). Plus Michonne opening up.


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2014)

better episode. Naturally forwarded all of Daryl's scene and the maggie re-union was hastily forwaded.

And could they have a worse actor for the scientist role? Seriously, terrible actor. We are supposed to believe this cunt has the key to saving the world?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 24, 2014)

thriller said:


> And could they have a worse actor for the scientist role? Seriously, terrible actor. We are supposed to believe this cunt has the key to saving the world?


I think we're supposed to believe that the survivors are so desperate for it to be true that they'll believe someone who, under normal circumstances, wouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2014)

funny when they arrive at terminus they enter through a gate that's *not even guarded OR locked*, which is complete madness seeing as we know there's going to be a) a lot of bad people and b) lots of zombies. 

I know they're trying to make it come across as a peaceful sanctuary (as I guess the inhabitants end up being a brainwashed cannibalistic cult or something), but come on... it was like an area you'd find at Glastonbury festival or something! The prison and Woodbury both needed to be patrolled day and night, so what's so special about this place?!


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 24, 2014)

thriller said:


> funny when they arrive at terminus they enter through a gate that's *not even guarded OR locked...* so what's so special about this place?!


The triffid sunflowers?


----------



## Yata (Mar 25, 2014)

thriller said:


> better episode. Naturally forwarded all of Daryl's scene and the maggie re-union was hastily forwaded.
> 
> And could they have a worse actor for the scientist role? Seriously, terrible actor. We are supposed to believe this cunt has the key to saving the world?


hes pretty accurate to what Eugene is in the comic which is as Llama said, someone who is clearly lying but being believed by desperate people. dont think im even spoilering anything when i say in the comics he admits to lying as its the only skill he can utilise to survive**.
as a viewer its obvious hes lying and i think its supposed to be that way. the only reason he wouldnt get beaten for the info about how it started is cause really they all probably know hes bullshitting but abe needs his mission etc

**it turns out much later on that he has much more to offer the group ill stop there before i get shouted at for spoilers


e2a: also something completely random; im gutted this isnt on HBO as they could push things a bit more it always feels like the PG version of the zombie apocalypse sometimes or the cheesey soap opera version. the gobshyts on talking dead dont make it any better either.
one thing for sure Negan is gonna suck on AMC without all the fuck fuckedy fuck fuck i hope you're wearing your shitting pants etc etc


----------



## thriller (Mar 25, 2014)

anyone else notice the nod to dawn of the dead? the tunnel scene-one of the zombies looked like Bub-even had the collar on.

And terminus is defo gonna be trouble. that barbacue looked suspect. i'm guessing human flesh.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 25, 2014)

its got a good crazy religious nutter feel to


----------



## Yata (Mar 25, 2014)

thriller said:


> anyone else notice the nod to dawn of the dead? the tunnel scene-one of the zombies looked like Bub-even had the collar on.
> 
> And terminus is defo gonna be trouble. that barbacue looked suspect. i'm guessing human flesh.


day of the dead but yep i thought that straight away its definitely bub


----------



## miah-a (Mar 31, 2014)

what did everyone make of the final episode? thought it was pants. the flashbacks were boring as hell for me.


----------



## strung out (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep - pretty dull and just pissed off at the cliffhanger they've left it on.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 31, 2014)

The flashbacks were annoying as fuck and here's hoping the next seasons gets derailed quickly.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2014)

I was stunned when it ended, as I was expecting another 15 minutes or so and for something huge to happen.
But still loved it. And am just relieved as fuck that Daryl didn't die. Or Michonne.

I've really never found it remotely PG I must say. You don't get many women shooting little girls in the head in PG. And there's plenty of gore and violence.


----------



## strung out (Mar 31, 2014)

Odds on the whole of the next series taking place in that wagon they're trapped in?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2014)

strung out said:


> Odds on the whole of the next series taking place in that wagon they're trapped in?


Interspersed with more flashbacks to boring bits of the farm/prison?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 1, 2014)

In next seasons thrilling episodes, Rick kills a walker...


----------



## Yata (Apr 1, 2014)

almost as dull as the season 3 finale starting to get a bit fed up with it tbh


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 1, 2014)

It's in danger of outliving the genres current popularity.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 1, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I was stunned when it ended, as I was expecting another 15 minutes or so and for something huge to happen.
> But still loved it. And am just relieved as fuck that Daryl didn't die. Or Michonne.
> 
> I've really never found it remotely PG I must say. You don't get many women shooting little girls in the head in PG. And there's plenty of gore and violence.


They could have more/any sex? Just de jaw and disarm a walker, pin it down and after asking nicely for consent, <did you say arrrgh?) fuck it. Daryl's brother would have been perfect for this scene.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> It's in danger of outliving the genres current popularity.


I still enjoy it but it really needs to move on from the "we've found a safe place, oh no we've got to move now, holy shit it's dangerous out here, oh look a safe place" formula.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2014)

The writer bloke was saying next series is going to be completely different. So that's good news for those who've not been so keen lately!



TopCat said:


> They could have more/any sex? Just de jaw and disarm a walker, pin it down and after asking nicely for consent, <did you say arrrgh?) fuck it. Daryl's brother would have been perfect for this scene.


Ha. I just rewatched seasons 1-3, and weirdly this time I quite liked Merle (aside from the racist bits). I was properly scared of him the first time around.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> It's in danger of outliving the genres current popularity.


I think it goes beyond just being a genre 'zombie show'. To me it's just about people, with zombies as a backdrop.
I believe it's still the/one of the highest rating shows in the US. No idea about here, but it's on a niche channel.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 1, 2014)

I lurve zombies ever since I saw Dawn of the Dead aged 13.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I...Dawn of the Dead aged 13.


that sounds like an awful sequel.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 2, 2014)

I couldn't be arsed to stick with it through this season - I enjoyed the first couple of episodes and but quickly lost interest.

I definitely won't be bothering with the next lot.  Shame as I really enjoyed the first couple of seasons....


----------



## oddworld (Apr 2, 2014)

When is the next season due - next year?


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 2, 2014)

oddworld said:


> When is the next season due - next year?


As early as October in the US according to Talking Dead.


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 2, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I lurve zombies ever since I saw Dawn of the Dead...



Dawn of The Dead is fucking brilliant. 

I've enjoyed Walking Dead until the end of the most recent season, a couple of episodes have been a bit slow, but overall it's kept me interested and I'm looking forward to the next season.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 2, 2014)

And Fox said 'later this year'. So hopefully the day after the US like it was this season.


----------



## oddworld (Sep 20, 2014)

Trailer Season 5 here, looking very impressive .....


----------



## zoooo (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm pretty much obsessed with this show. Can't wait.
Am relieved we're still getting it the day after America does. Won't have to avoid internet spoilers for too long.


----------



## 8den (Sep 20, 2014)

If anyone is interested Z Nation is on it's second episode. It's made by the Asylum (it's their 1st tv show, you may remember them from Films like Sharknado and Mega Shark V Giant Octopus) 

It. Is. Terrible. Just as bad as you could imagine. 

Theres a zombie dog in the 2nd episode.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 20, 2014)

I liked the first Z Nation episode


----------



## 8den (Sep 20, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I liked the first Z Nation episode



You are dead to me. 

Episode 2 



Spoiler



their car has issue with it's tires and they find a live zombie in the wheel arc


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 20, 2014)

A live zombie?


----------



## 8den (Sep 20, 2014)

Or a human immune to virus, aka 28 weeks later.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 20, 2014)

8den said:


> You are dead to me.
> 
> Episode 2
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Just watched episode two



It's interesting what can be done with a small budget, OTT gore, a disparate collection of people coupled with a clever cheesy script . Last week's zombie baby was brilliant.


----------



## 8den (Sep 20, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Spoiler: Just watched episode two
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting what can be done with a small budget, OTT gore, a disparate collection of people coupled with a clever cheesy script shit script . Last week's zombie baby was brilliant.



Fixed that for you. It's awful.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 20, 2014)

8den said:


> Fixed that for you. It's awful.


I'm intrigued by shit films and TV, and I always end up downloading them to see how bad they actually are... This is worse than shit.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Oct 13, 2014)

Latest series (5) starts tonight in the UK on Fox


----------



## badseed (Oct 14, 2014)

It's been on so we can talk about it, that's the rule right?

I thought that was a strong start. Getting the band back together, and plenty of gore and ridiculous over the top scenes.
I enjoyed it, I had real sense of dread in the last couple of seconds waiting for something really bad to happen.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2014)

Loved it. The throat cutting was genuinely quite chilling. 
I think that's the first time Daryl's ever hugged anyone in his life. Made me well up even more than the baby and Rick reunion.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 14, 2014)

At times I thought it was becoming uncomfortably  topical.


----------



## thriller (Oct 15, 2014)

carol doing her Predator impersonation, laughable. using a firework rocket to blow the gas cylinder, LOL. Laugh how she cleaned herself up like she just had a shower when they all meet up in the end.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 15, 2014)

I hadn't noticed that!
But there is water in the zombie apocalypse, and most of the zombie goop was on the blanket she was wearing, which she took off.

I thought Carol was brilliant all the way through the episode.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yet Thriller someone else see that. The bloke in cabin grabbing a baby something wrong with him was like he wasn't to killed by the big guy.


----------



## thriller (Oct 16, 2014)

?


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cover in blood then all clean face and hands


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## starfish (Oct 18, 2014)

Just started watching it on catch up TV. Is it worth staying with?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 18, 2014)

starfish said:


> Just started watching it on catch up TV. Is it worth staying with?



Enjoyed that first episode, even though I was eating my dinner at the time. Good gory stuff.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 18, 2014)

starfish said:


> Just started watching it on catch up TV. Is it worth staying with?


Do you mean the whole thing or just series 5?

If starting from the beginning then there's a season or two worth skipping -  the farm (S2?) springs to mind.


----------



## starfish (Oct 18, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Do you mean the whole thing or just series 5?
> 
> If starting from the beginning then there's a season or two worth skipping -  the farm (S2?) springs to mind.


From the beginning.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2014)

I wouldn't skip any seasons. The odd episode can seem a bit boring at first, but they are always bookended by amazing episodes. (Plus even the boring ones get interesting on a rewatch.)


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 18, 2014)

If you miss all about farm you won't get to like and the back ground on Hershel.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2014)

In fact, loads of my favourite moments are at the farm. The well zombie is still the grossest one so far.


----------



## thriller (Oct 18, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> View attachment 62496



Looks like she covered her face in zombie poo


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 18, 2014)

thriller said:


> Looks like she covered her face in zombie poo



Interesting undead digestive point. Do zombies need to shit? Why would they need to?


----------



## thriller (Oct 20, 2014)

not bad second episode. Great ending. Yummy.


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2014)

Its trailing the comic books v well at the moment. Keeping things very dark and very tense.


----------



## yardbird (Oct 22, 2014)

Always a problem when I see the credits and the producer is Paul Gadd :-


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 22, 2014)

Why did Bob go outside for a cry when he had both his legs?


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 22, 2014)

I *think* he got bitten when he was in water.

No spoiler.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 22, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> I *think* he got bitten when he was in water.
> 
> No spoiler.



Ah. Hope the terminus crew cooked his leg thoroughly then, for their sakes.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Ah. Hope the terminus crew cooked his leg thoroughly then, for their sakes.


I don't, I hope Gareth gets all the meaty zombie juices. That evil but disturbingly handsome bastard.


----------



## Yata (Oct 22, 2014)

how long have they been at this zombie apocalypse thing and they think going into a zombie infested flooded room like that is a good idea? 

soon as they went down it was obvious someone was getting bit on the leg at some point. you could argue they were more focused on the tonnes of food there and made a mistake but meh, this is just after rick tells carl never to let his guard down and then he makes a rookie mistake like that


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 22, 2014)

^ exactly why didn't they kill them looking down at them. 

Shooting zombies in a barrel


----------



## thriller (Oct 27, 2014)

savage ending. I swear this season is more brutal in terms of human to non-zombie violence. 

Anyway, I seem to be the 1st to view this show than everyone else.....


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Spoiler



Told you [emoji41] don't know why Bob told them so soon



And Dred got her sword back she now complete


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2014)

Yata said:


> how long have they been at this zombie apocalypse thing and they think going into a zombie infested flooded room like that is a good idea?
> 
> soon as they went down it was obvious someone was getting bit on the leg at some point. you could argue they were more focused on the tonnes of food there and made a mistake but meh, this is just after rick tells carl never to let his guard down and then he makes a rookie mistake like that


I thought that was rather out of character too. And wouldn't the water be _massively_ infected? I'm still slightly confused as to the lore on this - they've all got the virus, but that only activates when they die. But they can get bitten/scratched, and will turn eventually?

So what happens if you get a gob full of infected water, or in an open wound? 



dlx1 said:


> I *think* he got bitten when he was in water.
> 
> No spoiler.


That was my thought, but didn't connect that Terminus-folk might be eating the infected leg.

Definitely turned very dark, and I definitely find the human-on-human stuff far more disturbing than "argh, grotesque walker, argh!".


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2014)

I'll just leave here this interesting article on the implausibility of zombie lore:
http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-scientific-reasons-zombie-outbreak-would-fail-quickly_p2.html


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'll just leave here this interesting article on the implausibility of zombie lore:
> http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-scientific-reasons-zombie-outbreak-would-fail-quickly_p2.html


Excellent stuff - should the dead ever walk the earth I'll simply wave a printout of that in their face crying "the power of science compels you! ".

And just think of all those fools with their pickaxes and chainsaws. Fools to the very last one


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Excellent stuff - should the dead ever walk the earth I'll simply wave a printout of that in their face crying "the power of science compels you! ".
> 
> And just think of all those fools with their pickaxes and chainsaws. Fools to the very last one


they have another article to reassure you that it could happen after all:
http://www.cracked.com/article_1564...-zombie-apocalypse-could-actually-happen.html


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2014)

Well for fuck's sake, now I just don't know _what_ the power of science compels!

I'm going back to religion, far more clear cut and easy to understand.


----------



## Yata (Oct 27, 2014)

wish i hadnt read comics in a way cause this season is apparently gonna be spoilt to shit if you have done

hopefully they dont follow the comics *too* much, the beth storyline is at least something completely new even if its just filler

just want them all to get their arses to DC already, and hopefully they pick a good actor for the next Big Bad


----------



## BigTom (Oct 28, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I thought that was rather out of character too. And wouldn't the water be _massively_ infected? I'm still slightly confused as to the lore on this - they've all got the virus, but that only activates when they die. But they can get bitten/scratched, and will turn eventually?
> 
> So what happens if you get a gob full of infected water, or in an open wound?
> 
> ...


Everyone is infected and when you die, for whatever reason (aside from brain death), you become a zombie.

Getting bitten tends to kill you so people tend to get bitten and then become a zombie.

Nothing will happen from drinking infected water (except it's likely to have all sorts of diseases in it), as everyone is already infected.

Most people don't know this, we/our group do, because they learnt it from the scientist at cdc in season 2. Most people think it's spread through bites/scratches.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Getting bitten tends to kill you so people tend to get bitten and then become a zombie.


But we've seen people get non-lethal bites and then turn. Hershel's bite wasn't life-threatening in itself was it? But they still amputated his leg. Likewise, presumably that's what Bob was so upset about.

I'm sure in the prison too, we saw people bit, then they died slowly in the cells and came back. Maybe that's it, if you're bit the virus kills you, as well as reanimating you. The difference between getting a dormant and active version of the virus? Or something? Wait, is that what you meant by "getting bitten tends to kill you"?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not sure actually, I can't remember if anyone has been bitten and not died /amputated / turned.
Everyone is definitely infected though, and however you die, you turn, people in the prison died from the flu and turned iirc.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hershel he was biten but had his leg cut off to stop the spread.


----------



## oddworld (Oct 28, 2014)

Dosnt it depend on how early you catch it too. Hershels leg was more or less amputated immediately after getting bitten wasnt it????


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2014)

Aye, but why amputate at all if the bite, as a wound, wasn't lethal? They amputated because of the virus, so clearly there is a difference between the virus they all have, and the virus u get if you're bitten.

So to take us back to the original point, if you're swimming around in water which has had walkers festering in it for months, how do u not get infected with the lethal version of the virus? At the farm, didn't they remove a walker from the well for just that reason?

It has just occurred to me though that the cannibals have probably saved Bob's life; no doubt they cut off his infected leg as it's a neat plot device that serves the double purpose of showing them to be well evil while saving Bob and giving him something else for his Dr. Pangloss view of the world.


----------



## 8den (Oct 28, 2014)

No LC They didn't save Bob's life by cutting off his infected leg because Bob got bit on his right shoulder. His leg was clean (ish).

I look at it like this, everyone who dies becomes a zombie, unless they're killed in a way that stops re animation.

Zombie bites are invariably fatal because perhaps the bite contains a massive dose of the virus and overwhelms your system, or that imagine that the mouth of a zombie is riddled with enough bacteria and awfulliness that the only way to save a bite victim is immediate amputation of the infected limb, because they succumb to some kind of super staph infection or mega gangerene soon afterwards.

Or we could accept the fact its a fucking tv series about zombies and not get too het up about completely consistent internal logic.


----------



## 8den (Oct 28, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> So to take us back to the original point, if you're swimming around in water which has had walkers festering in it for months, how do u not get infected with the lethal version of the virus? At the farm, didn't they remove a walker from the well for just that reason?



Because a well with a dead body floating in it is not going to be usable drinking water (which is what they needed the well for), whether or not the body is animated or not. 

Meanwhile in the food bank basement, the gang wanted not the water in the basement but the tinned food in the water which would have hopefully remained uncontaminated. Put simply everyone was so starving that wading into rancid zombie infested basement water was worth the risk because they were starving.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 28, 2014)

I think a zombie's bite is like a komodo dragon's - not venomous but so full of rancid bacteria it might as well be.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2014)

8den said:


> No LC They didn't save Bob's life by cutting off his infected leg because Bob got bit on his right shoulder. His leg was clean (ish).


Ah, fair enough, I thought it was his leg, thought he was limping after getting taken under the water.


8den said:


> Or we could accept the fact its a fucking tv series about zombies and not get too het up about completely consistent internal logic.


Are you new to the internet?


----------



## 8den (Oct 28, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah, fair enough, I thought it was his leg, thought he was limping after getting taken under the water.



He pulls off his shirt when surrounded by the termites showing his bitten shoulder shouting "tainted meat! tainted meat", and laughing.



> Are you new to the internet?



A man can dream can't he?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2014)

8den said:


> He pulls off his shirt when surrounded by the termites showing his bitten shoulder shouting "tainted meat! tainted meat", and laughing.


I think you may be ahead of me...  Don't think I saw that in ep. 2.


----------



## 8den (Oct 28, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think you may be ahead of me...  Don't think I saw that in ep. 2.



Ah. Minor spoiler for the 1st five minutes of ep3. Sorry.

Good job I didn't mention the incredibly graphic Daryl and Rick sex scene that comes five minutes later.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2014)

Finally.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 28, 2014)

8den said:


> Good job I didn't mention the incredibly graphic Daryl and Rick sex scene that comes five minutes later.


I fucking wish.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2014)

so, in the last two weeks i've watched the whole 4 series plus two new episodes.  I'm up to date and ready for the next episode.


what i am interested in...  the comic books are still going, is that right?	Just looking at the stories already written, what's people's best guess for the number of series?

I'm worried about (a) Andrew Lincoln's career outwith the zombies, and (b) The fact that the actor playing Carl is clearly ageing at a rate of knots (one year per season, he's 15/16 in season five) and yet time on the slow passes much more slowly and less than two years (possibly more like 18 months) since day zero are supposed to have elapsed.  Carl is supposed to be 13, tops.


----------



## 8den (Oct 28, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> so, in the last two weeks i've watched the whole 4 series plus two new episodes.  I'm up to date and ready for the next episode.
> 
> 
> what i am interested in...  the comic books are still going, is that right?	Just looking at the stories already written, what's people's best guess for the number of series?
> ...



They're having the same issue with the Stark kids in GoT.

The comics are still going and the Terminus/Cannibal/Eugene plot are similar to the comics. The tv series is at about volume 10. With 22 volumes of the comic published.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2014)

8den said:


> They're having the same issue with the Stark kids in GoT.
> 
> The comics are still going and the Terminus/Cannibal/Eugene plot are similar to the comics. The tv series is at about volume 10. With 22 volumes of the comic published.


I'd be interested to see the contracts for the key cast.  Obv they'll have been re-negotiated along the way, but I do wonder how many more series Lincoln is committed to at this stage.


----------



## 8den (Oct 28, 2014)

Reading about it, he's on a shocking $90,000 a episode (compared to say Aston Kutcher's or the Big Bang Theory's cast members) that is just pathetic. 

http://www.designntrend.com/article...increases-after-massive-season-4-revenues.htm


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2014)

8den said:


> Reading about it, he's on a shocking $90,000 a episode (compared to say Aston Kutcher's or the Big Bang Theory's cast members) that is just pathetic.
> 
> http://www.designntrend.com/article...increases-after-massive-season-4-revenues.htm


well...  he's foregoing a film career in the absolute prime age for that, is what his agent will be arguing. And i'd imagine for that argument to hold water, he's iron-clad tied in to the show for the foreseeable (if the renegotiation was this year, i'd speculate another three seasons, minimum).


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2014)

ahh - ok, i see that $90,000 is considered derisory!  

perhaps they signed long contract options early doors (before season 2)?


----------



## thriller (Oct 28, 2014)

Rick deserves more pay than the rest of the caste and defo should be getting the lion share of wage. don't really give a shit about the rest of the caste.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 28, 2014)

I think Bob had to die due to the one in/one out policy on ex wire actors. Once the priest showed up his card was marked.


----------



## 8den (Oct 28, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> ahh - ok, i see that $90,000 is considered derisory!


 i know, but big bang cast members are on 10 times that amount for twice the number o episodes on a much less demanding shooting enviroment. they do 90 of their work on a burbank sound stage and go to sleep in their own beds.

from my experience (for the record ive worked on US cable tv with walking dead crew). Its a 7month commitment of 16hr days, plus reshoots/adr.  then press etc. so three more months of part time grief.



> perhaps they signed long contract options early doors (before season 2)?



No idea cast turnover is more brutal than most tv though.

interesting rumour i heard though and i believe it during season 2 their was budget wars between walkng dead mad men and breaking bad, and walking dead lost. hence lets put everyone on a farm and have no zombies


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2014)

8den said:


> i know, but big bang cast members are on 10 times that amount for twice the number o episodes on a much less demanding shooting enviroment. they do 90 of their work on a burbank sound stage and go to sleep in their own beds.
> 
> from my experience (for the record ive worked on US cable tv with walking dead crew). Its a 7month commitment of 16hr days, plus reshoots/adr.  then press etc. so three more months of part time grief.
> 
> ...


talking purely production costs, mad men is going to be sig. more expensive than the other two.  but breaking bad must all be salaries, i guess - cos of the three it's be lowest production budget.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 28, 2014)

One of the things I like about the show is that the main actors are all as obsessed with the show as the writers/creators are (and the fans). The actor who plays Daryl wants to be in it for as long as possible, and I believe Lincoln feels the same. They get enough time off to do films in between seasons, so I hope they stay on forever. The guy in charge said he has planned out the storyline for 12 seasons.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2014)

zoooo said:


> The actor who plays Daryl wants to be in it for as long as possible, and I believe Lincoln feels the same.



I bet he does. The William Roache of Zombie Street.


----------



## oddworld (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't remember Bob's shoulder getting bitten though , or was that under water?!

I liked the water scene but it was quite daft, they could have taken them all them out before going in..... the squeamish vicar cowling in the corner too.
Daft I tell thee, daft!


----------



## oddworld (Oct 28, 2014)

You lot are digressing , all this talk of production


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2014)

oddworld said:


> I don't remember Bob's shoulder getting bitten though , or was that under water?!


IIRC he was pulled under the water at one point?


----------



## oddworld (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not convinced by under water zombies though ​


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2014)

oddworld said:


> I'm not convinced by under water zombies though ​


How about this?
Zombie Vs Shark: 

They also feature quite heavily in the book of World War Z. They cross continents by walking the ocean floor.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2014)

oddworld said:


> I don't remember Bob's shoulder getting bitten though , or was that under water?!


I don't think we supposed to know about it until the big "reveal". He's fucked. Oh, the joke's on them kind of thing.



neonwilderness said:


> IIRC he was pulled under the water at one point?


He was.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> I don't think we supposed to know about it until the big "reveal". He's fucked. Oh, the joke's on them kind of thing.
> 
> 
> He was.


I thought he must have been beaten when he went outside for a cry before being kidnapped. It seemed a bit obvious though


----------



## oddworld (Oct 29, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I thought he must have been *beaten *when he went outside for a cry before being kidnapped. It seemed a bit obvious though



Beaten or bitten?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2014)

oddworld said:


> Beaten or bitten?


Bitten 

Predictive text


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2014)

oddworld said:


> Beaten or bitten?


----------



## oddworld (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol chuckling to myself


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I bet he does. The William Roache of Zombie Street.


Yeah but like... sexy.


----------



## 8den (Oct 30, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> talking purely production costs, mad men is going to be sig. more expensive than the other two.  but breaking bad must all be salaries, i guess - cos of the three it's be lowest production budget.



I think mad men was sucking the budget from BB and WD, the poorly received 2nd season of the walking dead (aka a bunch of people stand around on a farm and occasionally a zombie wanders by) happened because of budgetary issues.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 30, 2014)

8den said:


> I think mad men was sucking the budget from BB and WD, the poorly received 2nd season of the walking dead (aka a bunch of people stand around on a farm and occasionally a zombie wanders by) happened because of budgetary issues.


sure - but, much as i love the other two, mad men was just wonderful, quality tv drama - and coincidentally, there's no way to make something like that without the most enormous budget.


----------



## 8den (Oct 30, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> sure - but, much as i love the other two, mad men was just wonderful, quality tv drama - and coincidentally, there's no way to make something like that without the most enormous budget.



Weirdly I never got that into Mad Men or Boardwalk Empire. I think the themes of these shows are broadly similar (intelligent men swimming with and against the zeitgeist and riding a wave of popular culture that will ultimately fail them) Also my partner got into Mad Men a season before me, and I had neither the energy or commitment to play catch up. 

As to budget Mad Men has the issues of shooting a period piece in New York, meaning it needs to set dress buildings and locations for a 60s shoot in the busiest and most expensive city in the world. And then extras, costumes. Ugh. Fucking nightmare. 

To drag this post wildly back on tangent, there is a walking dead spinoff in the works, and there is a campaign to shoot it in Detroit. Arguing that Detroit's decade would be a perfect location to film a tv show about the apocalypse.

Some of the images are compelling.

http://content.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1882089,00.html

My reaction is any location manager worth their salt would shit enough bricks to rebuild several major pieces of infrastructure before they let crew and actors roam freerange in a disaster zone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2014)

Was series 2 not rated then? I loved it. I thought the smallness of it worked and made it so much more claustrophobic and tense. But I haven't seen any other series since.


----------



## oddworld (Oct 31, 2014)

I liked 2. It set up the basis for all the relationships and made you understand the dynamics of the  groups. Ok so it wasnt as much of a gore fest as other seasons but thats ok with me. That said the first couple of episodes of the newest season have easily made up for that!


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 31, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I'd be interested to see the contracts for the key cast.  Obv they'll have been re-negotiated along the way, but I do wonder how many more series Lincoln is committed to at this stage.


Generally, not sure if it's the case with WD, I believe actors are now expected to sign for an exclusive seven series deal, a rather sneaky way of keeping wages low if it's a hit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> sure - but, much as i love the other two, mad men was just wonderful, quality tv drama - and coincidentally, there's no way to make something like that without the most enormous budget.



They could always save money by making those interminable lingering shots of coffee cups and ceiling tiles last even longer. The critics would just think they were being even more arty than before, and continue heaping praise.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Was series 2 not rated then? I loved it. I thought the smallness of it worked and made it so much more claustrophobic and tense. But I haven't seen any other series since.


I loved 2. It doesn't matter if they can't afford as many zombies or effects, it's not really about them anyway. (I didn't even notice a budget difference.)


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 31, 2014)

People complain about the lack of zombies in series 2, but the reality is that TWD isn't zombie show at all, it's a show about post-apocalyptic survival and how the characters react to that. It just happens to feature zombies

Interestingly, the term "zombie" is never used in the show.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2014)

They're not called zombies in quite a lot of films.
Original zombies are not even dead and they certainly don't eat brains or are infectious.
And of course it is a zombie show. It's daft to say it's not.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 31, 2014)

> *Robert Kirkman reveals why zombies don't actually exist on "Walking Dead"*
> 
> So, why are the living dead referred to as "walkers" instead of zombies on "The Walking Dead"?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> They're not called zombies in quite a lot of films.
> Original zombies are not even dead and they certainly don't eat brains or are infectious.
> And of course it is a zombie show. It's daft to say it's not.


It's not daft, it's a fact. The show is not about zombies, it's about the situation I explained earlier.



> *It's not about the zombies.* Here's a secret about "The Walking Dead": The zombies are a set piece. Yes, the series takes place in a post-apocalyptic, zombie-infested world, but it's about how humans react when their humanity is stripped from them. The zombies are a metaphor, if not always a clear one, in addition to being a cool, terrifying element of the show.



http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/the_walking_dead_season_5_ratings_record_popular-2014-10


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes it is about zombies. No you didn't explain. You related something you read online without thinking.
All zombie films are about societal breakdown thematically but they are still primarily zombie killing entertainment to say they're not is just bullshit


----------



## Hoss (Oct 31, 2014)

Ive just watched S5 E1 which was a great start to the season. Now, a question for anyone that's up to date with the comics, is it worth finishing the comics before continuing with the rest of S5?

I stalled on the comics a couple of years ago but have bought up to Volume 13 but would probably have to reread quite a few volumes to refresh my memory.

What does urban say? Should I save the comics for later or read as many as I can before I cave in and continue with the tele?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes it is about zombies. No you didn't explain. You related something you read online without thinking.
> All zombie films are about societal breakdown thematically but they are still primarily zombie killing entertainment to say they're not is just bullshit



That's like saying Breaking Bad is all about crystal meth, rather than the development of the characters through the series.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes it is about zombies. No you didn't explain. You related something you read online without thinking.
> All zombie films are about societal breakdown thematically but they are still primarily zombie killing entertainment to say they're not is just bullshit


It's you that's not thinking. Most of the drama in the series revolves around confrontation with other human beings, not zombies at all. The zombies are a side story.


----------



## 8den (Oct 31, 2014)

Hence why Z Nation is a heap of shit. They make reference to Zombie movies. Its lazy and stupid, which are the two defining characteristics of z nation.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 31, 2014)

I love Z Nation


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 31, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I love Z Nation


Me too. I think it's very silly, and lots of fun


----------



## 8den (Oct 31, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I love Z Nation



You are dead to me. Using a 50 cal to kill zombies is just idiotic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2014)

A show with a bunch of zombies attacking humans is about zombies whether you like it or not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> It's you that's not thinking. Most of the drama in the series revolves around confrontation with other human beings, not zombies at all. The zombies are a side story.


That's what all zombie movies are concerned with. That doesn't mean they aren't zombie movies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> That's like saying Breaking Bad is all about crystal meth, rather than the development of the characters through the series.


No it isn't


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2014)

It's about zombies yes. It's also about Georgia, people, human relationships, and hot crossbow-wielding rednecks. 
I wouldn't say the main feature is zombies though.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Ive just watched S5 E1 which was a great start to the season. Now, a question for anyone that's up to date with the comics, is it worth finishing the comics before continuing with the rest of S5?
> 
> I stalled on the comics a couple of years ago but have bought up to Volume 13 but would probably have to reread quite a few volumes to refresh my memory.
> 
> What does urban say? Should I save the comics for later or read as many as I can before I cave in and continue with the tele?


I personally would save the comics for after the TV show. So many spoilers.
I've never read any of them though, so I shouldn't even be answering. Maybe you prefer comics and don't want the TV show to spoil them!


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 1, 2014)

OU is right. 
90% of films have some sort of love story in them. It doesn't mean they're all RomComs.
A zombie program is a zombie program, regardless of what character interactions they crowbar in to it.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 1, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> People complain about the lack of zombies in series 2, but the reality is that TWD isn't zombie show at all, it's a show about post-apocalyptic survival and how the characters react to that. It just happens to feature zombies
> 
> Interestingly, the term "zombie" is never used in the show.




I liken it to a soap opera...with zombies in it.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 1, 2014)

If someone was to ask me to describe TWD it would be amiss of me not to mention the Z word


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 1, 2014)

I get what Bungle means, in that the Zombies are not the main focus, more a catalyst for everything else that happens (the interactions, humans becoming worse than the Dead, the constant tiredness / edginess), but yeah, hard not to describe it as a Zombie show


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2014)

dp


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2014)

It's turned me from someone who was scared shitless of zombies, to one who genuinely would quite like a zombie apocalypse to happen. 
I really would rather like to kill some. 
Warning: The Walking Dead causes actual bloodlust.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 2, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I personally would save the comics for after the TV show. So many spoilers.
> I've never read any of them though, so I shouldn't even be answering. Maybe you prefer comics and don't want the TV show to spoil them!



I carried on with S5 and am now up to date...way too impatient


----------



## thriller (Nov 3, 2014)

first to watch it again 

yeah. it was an ok epiode. Makes a change that a black dude didn't die


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Nov 3, 2014)

thriller said:


> first to watch it again
> 
> yeah. it was an ok epiode. Makes a change that a black dude didn't die



I watched it at midday, over a BLT and a coffee.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 3, 2014)

I watched early this morning, and felt it was too soon for another bossy pants.


----------



## thriller (Nov 3, 2014)

I never watch it in the morning. it's much more enjoyable after work. eat. get into bed. smoke and enjoy da walking dead.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2014)

Was that the kid from Everybody Hates Chris?

Was a good episode, nice to see Beth get some balls finally. But it's always a bit disappointing when we don't get to see the rest of the cast. Have barely seen Daryl for 2 weeks now!


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 4, 2014)

Seeing Carol being wheeled into the hospital my guess is that we get another episode with Beth in the hospital working with Carol to escape, they meet up with Daryl and then go back to the main group.

That then ties in with the end of last weeks episode where at the end Daryl emerges from the bushes and said "you can come out" (or words to that effect). At that point Carol and Beth both come out and the hospital arc completes.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

i assumed Darryl was with Carol when he said that or am i remembering badly?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2014)

Could be anyone! Carol doesn't seem the type to me to be hiding in the bushes waiting to be told to come out though...


----------



## oddworld (Nov 4, 2014)

Was Carol wheeled into the hospital? I must be forgetting whats going on, I dont remember seeing that bit?

I've forgotten the end of the one before too, bushes ... ???

A week is too long between each episode , I can barely remember what happened Monday night. I must be too tired when i watch it and nothing goes in lol :/


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah Carol was wheeled in on a trolley right at the end.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 4, 2014)

I didnt recognise it as Carol 

I need to re-watch it obviously


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol yep, was a dirty faced Carol on the gurney at the end. The end of the episode last week was Michonne hearing something in the trees outside the church, Daryl appeared looking very sad and upset, and told someone behind him to come out.

Maybe we're all used to watching box sets, it's harder to remember when the eps are a week apart!


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

I won't @ him but badgers is waiting to download them all in one


----------



## oddworld (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm downloading it , gonna re-watch later


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Then end of lastweek one I think the end was cut off my file.
Darryl came from bush and said "come out" then my player stopped. 

Was there more as did't see any more like preview of this week.

I download this Sunday one not got to watch yet [emoji35]


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

no that was it i think


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone else watch The Talking Dead companion show? I rather like it.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

no, but i do enjoy the fact that even the trailer for next weeks show is sponsored by someone!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan U said:


> no, but i do enjoy the fact that even the trailer for next weeks show is sponsored by someone!


Ha, American TV is so weird. Even the little poll bits they show after the ads seem to be sponsored.

(In case anyone does want to try Talking Dead, this lovely person uploads them all on Youtube. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPF20BlzvyK7-yZHlqQRgww )


----------



## thriller (Nov 4, 2014)

it was good to get away from rick and co for an episode. But fuck me, I didn't understand the point of the hospital and the attitude of the cops there at all. still baffled buy it.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 4, 2014)

The Cops are (unts.
Boss cops thinks she bad not for long [emoji1]


----------



## FNG (Nov 5, 2014)

Liked that episode the most of the current series the last couple of episodes have felt like filler, nice to see a cast member in jeopardy outside the comfort zone of the group dynamic.The dynamics of the hospital seemed more interesting than woodbury, i always had a tinge of regret that they never developed the potential of the Gangbangers at the old peoples home,killing them offscreen seemed like a waste of good story potential.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 5, 2014)

thriller said:


> it was good to get away from rick and co for an episode. But fuck me, I didn't understand the point of the hospital and the attitude of the cops there at all. still baffled buy it.


 
I agree, I wasn't convinced by how she got there, and then if by magic one of her group turns up at the end!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 5, 2014)

It wasn't exactly out of nowhere. Daryl saw the car that took her, and he and Carol followed it to the hospital.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Picking holes 
When Beth & forgot his name (The cleaner) why didn't look at the cars & hurst see if any of them had keys and  drive away.

Going to watch again.

The Bitch cop has she been in Walking Dead before? If not was she been in?


----------



## thriller (Nov 5, 2014)

Also how much cleaning up does a hospital with a handful of people in it need doing any ways!?!
I just don't understand why the cops felt like still being cops. Or why they felt the need to risk their lives capturing injured people to turn them into doing (pretty mundane and simple) forced labour around the place.

I also facepalmed when the doctor took Beth to see _why_ they supposedly can't escape... there was literally about 15-20 zombies at the gate which would only take a knife and a minute or two to clear out!

I'm also finding it really irritating how youknowwho always seems to pop up at the right times as well. She has literally become some sort of demi-God who pops up to save people, no matter how far away they are.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 5, 2014)

thriller said:


> I just don't understand why the cops felt like still being cops.


Yes  self importance.  I got a badge you must do as I say! 

No fuckoff



> I also facepalmed when the doctor took Beth to see _why_ they supposedly can't escape... there was literally about 15-20 zombies at the gate which would only take a knife



Same thought stab them thought the gid air duck vent, they kill zombie like at prison fence.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 5, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> Picking holes
> When Beth & forgot his name (The cleaner) why didn't look at the cars & hurst see if any of them had keys and  drive away.
> 
> Going to watch again.
> ...


I wondered that re keys 

Especially as everyone knows all car keys in America are kept under the drivers sun visor


----------



## FNG (Nov 6, 2014)

thriller said:


> Also how much cleaning up does a hospital with a handful of people in it need doing any ways!?!
> I just don't understand why the cops felt like still being cops. Or why they felt the need to risk their lives capturing injured people to turn them into doing (pretty mundane and simple) forced labour around the place.



 thought that was an allegory to modern day indentured servitude,in the fact it was made clear they could never work off their debt.


----------



## thriller (Nov 6, 2014)

FNG said:


> thought that was an allegory to modern day indentured servitude,in the fact it was made clear they could never work off their debt.



nah. you're finking too hard there, fella.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2014)

thriller said:


> nah. you're finking too hard there, fella.


And you're not.


----------



## FNG (Nov 6, 2014)

thought it was pretty clear why the people in authority wanted nicely pressed clothes and shiny floors, the cops weren't out rescuing people they were looking for workers to sustain their lifestyle, thats why they killed the laundry workers family and why they kidnapped beth.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 7, 2014)

That was the least believable episode for a while (I know, I know, living dead apocalypse and all that). I could even stomach the cannibals, but not the laundry obsessed police force. Now, if it had been a donut factory...


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2014)

Part of me wants Carol to be faking an injury in order to get into the hospital (after she and Daryl run into Noah after his escape and he fills them in).

The other part would rather they avoid making her too badass. 

The whole of me is happy Beth did not sing in this episode.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 7, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> The Bitch cop has she been in Walking Dead before? If not was she been in?



I knew I knew her. She was a cop in FlashForward.


----------



## badseed (Nov 7, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> The whole of me is happy Beth did not sing in this episode.



I thought she did, when she was mopping up in that womans room just after they sawed her leg off.


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> That was the least believable episode for a while (I know, I know, living dead apocalypse and all that). I could even stomach the cannibals, but not the laundry obsessed police force. Now, if it had been a donut factory...


It occurred to me that it might've been a reference to the Magdalene laundries, with the coppers taking the role of the nuns.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2014)

badseed said:


> I thought she did, when she was mopping up in that womans room just after they sawed her leg off.



I must have blocked it out


----------



## FNG (Nov 7, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> Same thought stab them thought the gid air duck vent, they kill zombie like at prison fence.



The Doc wasn't really interested in escaping though, he was more interested in maintaining his position within coptown so much that he was prepared to kill anyone who might even be a potential challenge.though the lack of zombies could have been down to budgetary constraints I agree the numbers seemed underwhelming either way a bit of a distraction


copliker said:


> It occurred to me that it might've been a reference to the Magdalene laundries, with the coppers taking the role of the nuns.



Heh that hadn't occured to me i was thinking of the cops  forming a proto _Kshatriya caste,the doctor as the secondary arbitrator of authority the Brahmin and the municiple workers  the shudra.
Intresting that we both saw religious allegories though from different angles_


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2014)

badseed said:


> I thought she did, when she was mopping up in that womans room just after they sawed her leg off.


she sort of hummed a bit.  or was singing v quietly.  Beth has grown on me a bit after the ep that was all her and Daryl, but when she sings her fucking awful taste in music i want to kill her with extreme death and never ever watch the show again.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2014)

anyway, it was sorta cool - i liked the doctor's character, but the rest of it was a weird combination of the plot moving too fast (i don't care about the young lad who escaped enough, or the suicidal woman... even the rapist cop wasn't properly creepy because it was all so obvious, due to the need to set him up, have the grim lollipop business and get him nommed up inside of 30 minutes), but at the same time moving to slowly, in that beth isn't interesting enough to sustain a whole episode revolving around her in the same way that the governor was.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 7, 2014)

FNG said:


> though the lack of zombies could have been down to budgetary constraints I agree the numbers seemed underwhelming either way a bit of a distraction



I interpreted that scene as him not being particularly scared by the few zombies at the back gate, but of their general presence outside of the safe haven he is currently in.


----------



## FNG (Nov 7, 2014)

absolutly he's got no reason to want to escape, he is on top of the pile and is prepared to kill to maintain it. Outside he's nothing inside he's hanging on to the illusion of authority and civility and the mundane rituals of normality, no wonder his ivory tower gleams so brightly its all that separates his world from the decay and atrophy outside.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2014)

i wanted to see the guinea pig farm. the guinea pig abbatoir, not so much...


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 7, 2014)

It's not guinea pig [emoji1]


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 7, 2014)

Damn! I thought this thread was about Ed Milliband.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Book burning nazis.
Not surprise with Eugene
No hospital in this episode [emoji41]


----------



## thriller (Nov 10, 2014)

ok episode. glad they finally came clean with the naff scientist saving the world storyline. whole think had me 

To have believed his story was just nonsense.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2014)

I've forgotten what Daryl and Rick look like. 

Aside from that, great episode! The section of the book shop Eugene was in when he spied on them shagging was 'self help'. Genius.



dlx1 said:


> Book burning nazis.


Ha, that felt so wrong. Don't hurt the bookssss.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 11, 2014)

Enjoyed that episode, apart from the weird bit with the fire hose, half of the zombies were just knocked back or lost arms, they'd still be dangerous!

Double-tap, every time.

Not massively surprised by the Eugene revelation, be interesting to see if he lives now though, and what Abraham will do (I honestly thought the episode was going to end with him blowing his own head off in despair).

The flashbacks were a bit disjointed / rushed I thought, seems like seeing your husband (I assume) beat your rapists to death wouldn't necessarily make you want to get away from him, unless he was abusive to them too in the past?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2014)

Did they make it clear in the show that those guys had raped his family? I didn't realise that until afterwards. And I agree, seems a very odd reason to run off. I guess she was just disturbed by his brutality or something - welcome to the apocalypse, love. 

I knew Eugene was lying due to some comic book readers being unable to keep their gobs shut, it would have been nice if that had been a surprise. When he fell face first on to the ground with that horrible squelch I thought he was a goner, but hopefully he lives.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 11, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Did they make it clear in the show that those guys had raped his family? I didn't realise that until afterwards. And I agree, seems a very odd reason to run off. I guess she was just disturbed by his brutality or something - welcome to the apocalypse, love.
> 
> I knew Eugene was lying due to some comic book readers being unable to keep their gobs shut, it would have been nice if that had been a surprise. When he fell face first on to the ground with that horrible squelch I thought he was a goner, but hopefully he lives.



It was done pretty poorly in the show actually, but the actor was speaking in the after-show (Talking Dead) and gave the backstory as being the same as in the comics apparently (which I haven't read), they were supposed to be his friends / neighbours too.

Not actually that clear now you mention it.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> It was done pretty poorly in the show actually, but the actor was speaking in the after-show (Talking Dead) and gave the backstory as being the same as in the comics apparently (which I haven't read), they were supposed to be his friends / neighbours too.


Yeah, Talking Dead's the only reason I knew!

Maybe he said something while he was squishing the guy's face with a can. I sometimes find it hard to understand every word of dialogue, a lot of the actors are quite mumbly.


----------



## thriller (Nov 11, 2014)

i really hope eugene is dead. i cant understand a word he mumbles.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2014)

Aw, I love him.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Nov 11, 2014)

thriller said:


> i really hope eugene is dead. i cant understand a word he mumbles.



Eugene is a liability, and Abraham should have put a bullet in his head for all the shit he's caused. Tara should also get one for keeping schtum about Eugene putting glass in the fuel.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 11, 2014)

All that crap about his mullet [emoji1] 
I will look for the comics after the show ends not to read any soilers.

Is this the last seasons?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2014)

At least one more has been commissioned, but it'll be going for years I expect. It's huge in America.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Nov 11, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> Is this the last seasons?



I doubt it... Someone will stub a toe at the end of this season. That has to be worth at least two more seasons.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 11, 2014)

Eugene always reminds me of Bill Hicks with Asperger's.


----------



## badseed (Nov 12, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Eugene always reminds me of Bill Hicks with Asperger's.



Same, I always referred to him as "that Bill Hicks bloke"


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 12, 2014)

Not reading recent posts as I'm on S4 after finding a way to get it..though I am nearly on S5..it's great.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm on S5 and it's a Wire reunion!


----------



## maomao (Nov 14, 2014)

Just caught up to the latest episode this afternoon, bit of a downer that it'll be one episode at a time now, we've been on a month long walking dead frenzy and 40 minutes at a time is not going to feed the addiction.

Surprised at the complaints about Beth singing, she has brilliant taste in music. She's sung about 4 songs and 2 of my favourite Tom Waits tracks in there. Kind of hard to believe a teenage farmer's daughter would know Bone Machine off by heart. She would have been a toddler when it came out.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2014)

I really like that song she sang at the piano in the funeral home. No idea what it was.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 17, 2014)

I watch last week's one again wast water from fire engine. They were drinking toilet water before that!

This week jumping about all over place back in time.

Van drop [emoji2]


----------



## maomao (Nov 17, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I really like that song she sang at the piano in the funeral home. No idea what it was.


It was this apparently. I'm at work so can't actually check the sound.


----------



## thriller (Nov 18, 2014)

bit of a meh episode. was forwarding a lot of the scenes. Looks much better next week, dough.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2014)

I loved this week's. There were slow parts, but you can't fast forward! You'll miss all the delicious character development. Like Daryl taking that book. *bear hugs poor damaged Daryl* 



maomao said:


> It was this apparently. I'm at work so can't actually check the sound.


Ooh, thank you! So it is. Ace song.


----------



## maomao (Nov 18, 2014)

It was a bit meh because I'm used to 2 or 3 hours at a time. 3 day wait for that. A week for the next one. Can't believe this is the way all tv used to be. I wish Daryl and Carol would just fuck though. They both want it.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2014)

maomao said:


> It was a bit meh because I'm used to 2 or 3 hours at a time. 3 day wait for that. A week for the next one. Can't believe this is the way all tv used to be. I wish Daryl and Carol would just fuck though. They both want it.


Ew, no they don't. Daryl <3 Rick forever.


----------



## maomao (Nov 18, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Ew, no they don't. Daryl <3 Rick forever.


Actually whoever does I just hope they have a good wash first. It would all be a bit ew covered in that much gore.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2014)

maomao said:


> Actually whoever does I just hope they have a good wash first. It would all be a bit ew covered in that much gore.


True.
I've heard rumours that Rick might get rid of his grizzly beard soon. Hopefully everyone has a bit of a spa session.


----------



## thriller (Nov 18, 2014)

one has fallen on me. damn those incredibly heavy empty bookshelves...

Just shows how much of an impact that oriental kid has made on me. I can never remember his name. every time someone here mentions daryl, I keep thinking it's that korean kid.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2014)

glen. And 'oriental' has gone the way of 'coloured' as a no-longer-acceptable ethnic descriptor.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> glen. And 'oriental' has gone the way of 'coloured' as a no-longer-acceptable ethnic descriptor.


So what you call them then?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 18, 2014)

I call him Glen


----------



## maomao (Nov 18, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> So what you call them then?


Asian, east-asian or by nationality if you know it which Thriller did.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 18, 2014)

maomao said:


> Asian, east-asian or by nationality if you know it which Thriller did.


I knew someone was going to say that.  But that is no good as "Asian" to most people means someone from the India/Pakistan area.


----------



## maomao (Nov 18, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> I knew someone was going to say that.  But that is no good as "Asian" to most people means someone from the India/Pakistan area.


east asian then. still one syllable less than oriental


----------



## paolo (Nov 18, 2014)

This one was slow but I felt at the end rewarding, because now we know it has been the preamble for a major two episode end of season showdown. Get in.


----------



## thriller (Nov 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> glen. And 'oriental' has gone the way of 'coloured' as a no-longer-acceptable ethnic descriptor.



don't be daft.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 18, 2014)

thriller said:


> don't be daft.



It's almost impressive in a way how little you post and yet your post:cunt ratio is so high


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2014)

Glenn's Korean.
Has Merle taught you nothing!?


----------



## maomao (Nov 18, 2014)

I won 25 quid on the lottery today (well, bothered to check my emails today) and got volumes 2-4 of the comic off Amazon with it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

thriller said:


> don't be daft.


You're the fucking daft one, doofus. Get to fuck.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 18, 2014)

Anyway, about the episode, I enjoyed that, bit too many flashbacks (we know Carol's story) but tied everything together nicely. Especially must have annoyed some uber fans who complained Carol's face was clean after her zombie makeover, good storytelling (I may spend too much time on imdb)


----------



## zoooo (Nov 19, 2014)

I loved the zombie camping party. And the van drop.
And I always think I know what's going to happen and I'm ALWAYS wrong. Wasn't expecting what happened to Carol at the end, and I wasn't expecting Daryl to go back for the others before trying to get Beth. 
I'll just be glad to see bloody Rick again. It's been WEEKS.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 19, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I loved the zombie camping party. And the van drop.
> And I always think I know what's going to happen and I'm ALWAYS wrong. Wasn't expecting what happened to Carol at the end.



After months and months spent living like a hunted beast, all senses constantly on fire to perceive any possible danger, she suddenly forgets to look left and before crossing the road. Whoops.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 19, 2014)

Hehe. I guess after a year or two of no traffic the green cross code gets forgotten.
Dave Prowse would not be impressed.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Nov 19, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> After months and months spent living like a hunted beast, all senses constantly on fire to perceive any possible danger, she suddenly forgets to look left and before crossing the road. Whoops.



And she couldn't hear the only car on the road for 2000 miles before she walked out in front of it.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 19, 2014)

They did run her over on purpose. Even if she had seen it (did she definitely not? Can't remember) it still would have hit her.


----------



## maomao (Nov 19, 2014)

zoooo said:


> They did run her over on purpose. Even if she had seen it (did she definitely not? Can't remember) it still would have hit her.


You don't see whether she sees it or not. She doesn't see it when she runs out the door because there's a pillar blocking her view of the road, cuts back to Daryl and Noah, then when it cuts back to Carol the car is 6 inches from her.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Nov 23, 2014)

.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ending

[emoji35] [emoji35] [emoji35] [emoji35] 
She so stupid 

Even God turned his back on the Vicker God put the nail for him to stand on.


*for


----------



## thriller (Nov 24, 2014)

Gabriel "where in these woods could a zombie be coming from? Oh yes, right next to me".


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 24, 2014)

Didn't see that one coming. Not!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2014)

If only he hadn't been called Bob.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 25, 2014)

She reminded me of the guards in the Holy Grail.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2014)

Aw, bless her.
They did pick an actor with the most trustworthy, nice face ever. I *almost* believed him.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh Sasha


----------



## Yata (Nov 25, 2014)

soon as he started with the story about one of the melted zombies being his mate i thought oh great hes gonna do something, i wish theyd stop having rick trust people but then again maybe it was a test and hes waiting to nab him just outside.
or were they already on their way to the hospital? watched it yesterday and cant remember


----------



## thriller (Nov 25, 2014)

How Sasha has survived a zombie apocalypse with that kind of 'awareness' I don't know!

You'd at least stick the cop back against the far wall and maybe, y'know' restrain him for five minutes while you took careful aim and directed your attention elsewhere. Assuming you fell for the dumb story in the first place.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 25, 2014)

The vicar distracted me with his lady macbeth antics.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Watching second time She abit shit using an axe too.

Next week she goes out to buy some magic beans.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2014)

Loved Daryl's bowling ball zombie head moment.
He always has all the most excellent zombie kills.


----------



## thriller (Nov 25, 2014)

that scene was garbage. they sink knives, wood any any ol shit into the heads of zombies which cave in like an over-riped orange and yet he can use one to smash a cop. Talk about changing it to suit a particular scene.


----------



## red & green (Nov 25, 2014)

Distracted by Daryls ever changing hairstyle and colour


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2014)

thriller said:


> that scene was garbage. they sink knives, wood any any ol shit into the heads of zombies which cave in like an over-riped orange and yet he can use one to smash a cop. Talk about changing it to suit a particular scene.


Lol, are you TRYING to suck the joy out of every fun scene?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2014)

red & green said:


> Distracted by Daryls ever changing hairstyle and colour


It is rather baffling how he started off light brown/blonde, and is now a dark brunette.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2014)

zoooo said:


> It is rather baffling how he started off light brown/blonde, and is now a dark brunette.


dirty.  manky, dirty hair.  full of zombie blood.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Look at the filthy bastard.

*rubs thighs*

I'm sure I've seen him clean a couple of times though, his hair's still darker. But yes, I expect it is to suggest dirtiness.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 1, 2014)

mm just started to watch ep8
Baby on her back hehe [emoji2]


----------



## thriller (Dec 1, 2014)

Rick: Shut uuup...

Beth: no more singing..thank fuck. 

watch after the credits for a bonus scene.


----------



## maomao (Dec 1, 2014)

No more Tom Waits' songs. 

Up to book 5 of the comics now too (and 6-8 are in the post ). So different from the tv series that there is little point comparing though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 1, 2014)

thriller said:


> Rick: Shut uuup...
> 
> Beth: no more singing..thank fuck.
> 
> watch after the credits for a bonus scene.



Almost missed that. Who was that guy? One of Rick's old mates or somebody who wants to kill him?


----------



## maomao (Dec 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Almost missed that. Who was that guy? One of Rick's old mates or somebody who wants to kill him?


It was the fellow from the first episode. can't remember his name.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 1, 2014)

maomao said:


> It was the fellow from the first episode. can't remember his name.



Was he the guy who was going mad? Vaguely remembered his face, but not his back story.


----------



## thriller (Dec 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Was he the guy who was going mad? Vaguely remembered his face, but not his back story.



yeah. he was the guy with his son. Rick gave him a radio in the early first season episodes. also featured in an episode or two where he bobby trapped his home or something.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2014)

Morgan.
Couldn't shoot his walker wife, said wife then ended up killing his son. Blamed himself, went mad. Hopefully he's not mad anymore. I like Morgan. Plus he's another English actor, they have a lot of them for an American show.

Poor Beth. She was possibly my least favourite character but they still managed to make me cry. (Even more so when she was so upset on Talking Dead afterwards.)


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 2, 2014)

^ Less then the vicker!

Just seen all of it now were was Eugene did see him at Hospital. 

At end file ended did show anything of next week's show.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 2, 2014)

Aw I didn't want Beth to die....& bonkers doing the exchange in the hospital I thought. I have quite a little crush on Daryl I must confess.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2014)

Eugene was probably still half unconscious in the back of the fire truck.



moonsi til said:


> I have quite a little crush on Daryl I must confess.


Oh my, join the flipping club. 

Can't believe we have to wait until February for the next one. Bloody mid season breaks.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> ^ Less then the vicker!


I think maybe he's finally ready to stop being a big whiny victim. Once he starts being able to kick zombie ass when necessary he might be quite interesting.

Either that or he and Eugene can be big useless scaredy cats together.


----------



## thriller (Dec 2, 2014)

it would interesting if they can turn Gabriel into a zombie kicking churchman.


----------



## yardbird (Dec 2, 2014)

Just going to watch ep8.


----------



## oddworld (Dec 2, 2014)

moonsi til said:


> Aw I didn't want Beth to die....& bonkers doing the exchange in the hospital I thought. I have quite a little crush on Daryl I must confess.


Spoiler alert!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2014)

Aw. I don't know what the spoiler etiquette is here? But I never come on the thread unless I've seen the latest episode.


----------



## maomao (Dec 2, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I don't know what the spoiler etiquette is here?


It's usually don't reveal anything before 'broadcast in UK' for most tv threads and seeing as there's downloads available several hours before that I don't think it was a real spoiler.

So it's okay for me to say that Beth is dead and that Daryl, Rick and Carol had a 3-way while still covered in zombie juice.


----------



## thriller (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm glad that it's Beth who was killed off. Probably the worst actor out of the bunch... although to be fair, she probably isn't actually a bad actress, but to me it just looks daft when a 29 year old is trying to play a teenager! 

She just came across as having learning difficulties. 

I also had a huge fear we'd get the musical montages back once she returned, but thankfully that won't be the case now!


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm sorry..I thought I was behind as I come in here usually and find a spoiler..won't happen again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Aw. I don't know what the spoiler etiquette is here? But I never come on the thread unless I've seen the latest episode.



Me neither. Monday evening after 10pm it is for me. I don't look at any posts before that.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Me neither. Monday evening after 10pm it is for me. I don't look at any posts before that.


Ha, yep. I avoid almost the whole internet for 24 hours. It's quite the achievement.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 2, 2014)

oddworld said:


> Spoiler alert!!!!!!!!!!


Spoiler? It was shown on UK TV last night.

And how can anything here be discussed if no one is allowed to mention what's gone on in the latest episode? I don't come here until I've watched it. Simples. It's why I've only come here now, because I watched the last one just now.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 8, 2014)

O didn't know last week was the last one this year [emoji45]


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> O didn't know last week was the last one this year [emoji45]


 Yup.

It is *counts* 9 whoooooole weeks till it's back.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Another Monday down not many to go! [emoji45]


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 15, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> Another Monday down not many to go! [emoji45]


Not many to go? It's not back until February.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I KNOW [emoji35] 
trying to convince self it be back on soon.


----------



## Yata (Feb 9, 2015)

off to a decent start i reckon



Spoiler



the place at virginia was raided right? was hard to tell but the way people were chopped up and especially the dismembered zombies in the back of the car seems like there might be another group to run into at some point. also some foreshadowing going on but wont go into that as already dropped myself in it with the comic spoilers re: eugene



edit: oh and Saul on after, didnt realise that was tonight. plenty to watch on a Monday then


----------



## Onket (Feb 9, 2015)

What is it on now? We're up to the 4th episode, 2nd series. 

Not sure if we'll stick it out as none of the characters are particularly likeable and it can be fucking annoyingly irritating. 

It is pretty watchable though, tbf.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh definetly stick with it. It's fingers crossed that I can get it via my usual source later. 10pm tonight..


----------



## thriller (Feb 9, 2015)

Fucking hell. Beth is dead and we still can't get away from her fucking singing.

I hate it when characters die in TWD... not because I'll actually miss them, but because we have to deal with them moping about it for multiple episodes later.


----------



## maomao (Feb 9, 2015)

That was a bit of a slow episode really. Does this mean we're getting a new Wire actor? I hope it's Snoop. She wouldn't take no shit from no fucking zombies yo.

Caught up with the comics over Chrimble and keep expecting this to get back to that storyline but looks like they're just going in a completely different direction now. Fair enough considering the amount of characters that are dead in comic but not in show and vice versa. Something is obviously signified by what they saw in the field just outside the estate and what came tumbling out of the van.


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 9, 2015)

I wasn't that enthralled tbh, was it planned as a mid-season come back?



Spoiler



And do zombie bites make you feel that trippy?


----------



## thriller (Feb 9, 2015)

For some reason, he was feeling more emotional than anyone else hence the visions


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 10, 2015)

A so-so epidode but my expectations were so high after such a break bloody well during a series ffs!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 10, 2015)

Loved seeing the Governor again. I thought the direction of this episode was actually pretty amazing. All arty and shiz. 
And a lovely bit of sudden arm lopping.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 10, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> I wasn't that enthralled tbh, was it planned as a mid-season come back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fever burns up your brain. Also massive blood loss might make you hallucinate?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 10, 2015)

Very Terence Malick, enjoyed that.

Sad to see Tyreese go, but glad they didn't have him compromise before the end, he just wasn't able / willing to sacrifice his humanity in the way that some of the others have done, made for an interesting dynamic with Rick especially.

Thought the radio snippets were very well done too, with Andrew Lincoln narrating the 'crimes' our group have committed in order to survive, obviously weighing heavily on Tyreese.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 10, 2015)

I can't believe I didn't even notice that was Lincoln's real voice on the radio.

Tyrese's little hat on the grave marker at the end was so sad.  Definitely the one I'll miss most of the recent departures.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 10, 2015)

You think he would know better on a house sweep then to go off in dream land looking at photos.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 10, 2015)

Yep & Noah saying 'I will get something' then going to another house!..I thought he was going to get a rag for the blood and then I guessed Tyrese would live but with arm amputated.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 10, 2015)

Noah is a fucking liability.
That's the 2nd person he inadvertently killed.

I wish Glen didn't get the baseball cap 
Sign that Negan is soon to be around.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 10, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Noah is a fucking liability.
> That's the 2nd person he inadvertently killed.
> 
> 
> ...



Can you not stick that in a tag (as above)?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Rewatching ep09 [emoji3]


----------



## zoooo (Feb 10, 2015)

Stop talking about the bleedin' comics!

Another thread could be made for people who want to know everything that is going to / may happen in advance.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 10, 2015)

nuff comic talk - am hoping it won't be true...


----------



## maomao (Feb 10, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Stop talking about the bleedin' comics!
> 
> Another thread could be made for people who want to know everything that is going to / may happen in advance.


I can see how it may be annoying but I reckon they're totally leaving the comics behind now so wouldn't worry too much about spoilers. For instance, in the comics Rick is currently shacked up with a character who's been dead since season 3 in the TV version. I'd guess that even if they were going to bring back her corpse in the TV series Rick ain't gonna fuck her.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 10, 2015)

If Rick fucks anyone it better be Daryl. 

I think one of the writers said there is some comics stuff coming up. Obviously we won't know which bits they are or aren't using but I prefer to be totally clueless just in case.


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 10, 2015)

I wasn't paying too close attention but what was with the painting of the cottage other than it looking very similar to where he, Carol and the girls once hid.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Could Tyrese be a  paedophile looking at photos of the young boys and he was happy to look after Rick baby.

Don't think that's in the comic


----------



## thriller (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 10, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> You think he would know better on a house sweep then to go off in dream land looking at photos.



The longer he looked at the photos of the twins with just *one* twin lying on the bed, the more I wanted the other twin to pop up and bite the soppy twat. Good riddance.


----------



## thriller (Feb 10, 2015)

He was becoming a fucking bore-in fact a fucking bore from the moment he first came onto the screen. Glad he has gone. Everyone on the show lost people, yet his trauma of losing his loved one was being dragged out for fucking ages.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 17, 2015)

[emoji45] lot old of nothing!
Ep10
I know can't be full on war each episode but walking along a road killing zombies. 

Need more story

Yes RD it did that [emoji3]


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 17, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> [emoji45] lot old of nothing!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



It rained! There needs to be dull episodes - but that post storm arrangement took a bit of work.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2015)

I loved this week's. I've been hoping for an episode of all talking for AGES. I love all the action but I want to see more of the characters too.
Daryl was amazing. 

The end was pretty funny. Who is this clean creepy too polite Aaron? (Not an actual question, don't tell me.)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 17, 2015)

How is that Aaron guy creepy?
Looked like a local who accidentally walked onto the set tbh...


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2015)

Creepy because he was too clean and normal looking! Basically anyone new is creepy to me.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 17, 2015)

how does he wash his clothes? 
and who does the ironing?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't know, but I volunteer to do Daryl's.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 17, 2015)

what's the woman with the pony-tails called?
she too, looks out of place...

apart from that, I'd agree with Daryl, they are the Walking Dead...


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2015)

Rosita? She is quite shiny and clean too.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 17, 2015)

yes, her - the one who Eugene pervs on.
where does she get her make up? and who washes her clothes?
i'd expect everyone to look manky like Rick and Daryl!!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2015)

I think she's just so pretty that she looks better without make up than the rest of us could ever hope to look with it.


----------



## paolo (Feb 17, 2015)

Two slow episodes... Too slow for me, no plot development.

I'd like some twists. New settlement discoveries, or a new character/gang that will seriously change the story arc.

Looks like we're about to get it


----------



## paolo (Feb 17, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Creepy because he was too clean and normal looking!



Indeed. Something not right here.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 17, 2015)

paolo said:


> Two slow episodes... Too slow for me, no plot development.
> 
> I'd like some twists. New settlement discoveries, or a new character/gang that will seriously change the story arc.
> 
> Looks like we're about to get it



I was kind hoping it would carry on that way. By 2019 we'd have 45 minutes of Daryl staring at the ground.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Better this week.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 23, 2015)

New series is shit


----------



## J Ed (Feb 23, 2015)

Zombies are a racist concept to begin with and The Walking Dead is a vapid, misogynist far-right wank fantasy obviously written by libertarian Randian individualist wankers who hate women. Discuss


----------



## thriller (Feb 23, 2015)

can't be arsed to discuss shit.


----------



## maomao (Feb 23, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Zombies are a racist concept to begin with and The Walking Dead is a vapid, misogynist far-right wank fantasy obviously written by libertarian Randian individualist wankers who hate women. Discuss



Zombies can be a racist metaphor but I don't think they are in The Walking Dead, it's not really about the zombies after all. And recent copies of the comic have seemed to be veering towards communities being a lot more important than individuals though the last book was very worrying in that respect (can't detail here for fear of spoilers). We'll have to see where the tv series is going with the current storyline to see if it differs from the comic in that respect. It's definitely not that clear cut. Don't know where you get the misogyny bit from either, there's strong female characters and a single-parent father who takes care of almost all the child care duties despite there being loads of women around. We've also just seen two gay characters introduced (can't comment on how positive that is for fear of spoilers again).

I think it's a liberal show personally, the right wing survivalist types are generally the baddies.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 23, 2015)

The only thing I've noticed as misogynist is some of the viewers' rampant hatred of characters like Lori and Andrea. But people hate Shane, and Glenn of all people, unfairly too, so it's not gender specific. I don't find the show itself misogynistic.

How are zombies racist? Could be an interesting concept if there's any actual reasoning behind it. As maomao says I can see it being used as a metaphor for racism, but that's very different.

Aaaanyway, loved that episode.


----------



## paolo (Feb 24, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> Better this week.



Yeah I thought so too.

There's often a moral undertone in American drama, and the way the wind is blowing on gay rights in the real world, I reckon these two new characters will themselves be good guys... but they might be being economical with the truth, knowing their community isn't the utopia they are selling.

Reckon the next episode is going to be greaaaat setup to the next level of the story


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Zombies are a racist concept to begin with



Night of The Living Dead, which created the modern 'zombie' mythos, was an anti-racism parable.


----------



## maomao (Feb 24, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Night of The Living Dead, which created the modern 'zombie' mythos, was an anti-racism parable.


Indeed, one of the first big horror movies with a black lead too.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 2, 2015)

When Carl going to die [emoji35] hurry up


----------



## maomao (Mar 2, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> When Carl going to die [emoji35] hurry up


I think they need to do him in, he'll have stubble by the next series.

They've turned a black male character from the comic into a white female character. But Alexandria seems pretty much the same.


----------



## Yata (Mar 3, 2015)

maomao said:


> I think they need to do him in, he'll have stubble by the next series.
> 
> They've turned a black male character from the comic into a white female character. But Alexandria seems pretty much the same.


well they turned douglas monroe into deanna monroe yes but actually douglas wasn't black. 
do you mean Heath? as he shot the flare up instead of aarons bf in the comic but he could still be knocking about somewhere

deanna clearly based on hilary clinton and this gonna end up being some serious hilary propaganda if they follow comics


----------



## maomao (Mar 3, 2015)

Yata said:


> well they turned douglas monroe into deanna monroe yes but actually douglas wasn't black.
> do you mean Heath? as he shot the flare up instead of aarons bf in the comic but he could still be knocking about somewhere


I thought Douglas Monroe was black! But then I also thought Heath was a girl for about 3 volumes. 

I apologise for my inability to interpret comic art.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 3, 2015)

Enjoyed that (mind you I enjoyed the last few 'slow' ones too, I haven't seen a drop in quality at all).

Best moments belonged to Carol, she'll outlive them all at this rate  (the fumbling with the gun and camera interview were laugh out loud funny moments that rarely seem to happen in this show nowadays ).

Good stuff from Glenn and Rick too this episode, obviously the peace won't last but it will be good to see the group interacting with non-psychos for a few weeks.

Also - Alexandra Breckenridge, loved her in American Horror Story, nice to see her again.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 3, 2015)

Loved Daryl telling Carol she looked ridiculous (which was apparently an ad-lib). And Glenn punching the moron.
RIP Rick's beard. Thank god.


----------



## maomao (Mar 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> RIP Rick's beard. Thank god.



In the nest episode Rick forces Daryl into the shower and helps him wash. Just for you.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 3, 2015)

I get the impression Daryl looked and smelt like he does now even before the dead started wandering about tbh.

Also -




			
				Andrew Lincoln said:
			
		

> "They put two cameras on me, gave me some scissors and rolled the tape," the actor explained. "I was so kind of transfixed by who this guy was underneath this and it was such an extraordinary thing to see, and the weirdest thing is that [co-star] Norman [Reedus] said, 'I want your beard.' So, I had to collect all the stuff in a bag and then Norman wanted... For some reason only known to Norman Reedus, he wanted my beard and I think it is still in his refrigerator back in Atlanta."



and


> "We gave him the hardest time I think of anybody ever at work," co-star Alanna Masterson said about Lincoln in a live interview on _Talking Dead_. "He came in for lunch the first day he had no beard, and he sat down and right as he sat down, we all got up and went to a different table. He's like, 'Come on, guys!' And then we were like being like, 'Hey, _Love Actually_.'"


----------



## zoooo (Mar 3, 2015)

Hehe, Norman's such a weirdo. And I love Alanna Masterson.



maomao said:


> In the nest episode Rick forces Daryl into the shower and helps him wash. Just for you.


PLEASE GOD.


----------



## thriller (Mar 9, 2015)

oh shit. rick is jealous and wants to kill....


----------



## zoooo (Mar 9, 2015)

I do not like that woman. Are we supposed to?

I felt like when he kissed her on the cheek he was messing with her, rather than he actually liked her. Maybe he's going to use her to make the husband jealous so he'll kick off a big us vs them battle.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 9, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I do not like that woman. Are we supposed to?
> 
> I felt like when he kissed her on the cheek he was messing with her, rather than he actually liked her. Maybe he's going to use her to make the husband jealous so he'll kick off a big us vs them battle.


That confused me, had things with his sword wheedling deputy crashed so badly? But that nice chap offering Carol gun lessons....


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Was OK
Carol talking to child [emoji1]


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2015)

Carol just has a way with kids doesn't she? 

Not sure that kid will ever sleep again.

Also, Rick's either going a bit mental or has a really convoluted plan involving Miss Hair Flirt and her weird husband.


----------



## maomao (Mar 10, 2015)

I think Aaron and Daryl are going to get it on as well as Rick and the blonde lady and the whole thing will degenerate into a sub desperate housewives type of show.

This episode was all a bit meh for me.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 10, 2015)

Loved Carol with the kid. And Daryl eating spaghetti with all the grace of a toddler.



maomao said:


> I think Aaron and Daryl are going to get it on as well as Rick


I am fully on board with this threesome.


----------



## thriller (Mar 10, 2015)

i like the blonde. she is sexy.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Darl the world's fastest bike builder.
[emoji1]


----------



## Yata (Mar 16, 2015)

Everybody Eats Chris


----------



## zoooo (Mar 16, 2015)

Ha!
Poor Noah. 
But thank fuck it wasn't Glenn.


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2015)

Bit more exciting this week. Don't reckon much will happen till we get a glimpse of the next big baddy in 2 weeks and then it's a 6 month break again.  Can't believe they only manage to make 10 or so hours of this a year considering the money it makes.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Six months Fuckers
They just lazy 



[emoji6]


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 16, 2015)

That revolving door for some weird reason reminded me UCLH main entrance on Euston Road


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 16, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> That revolving door for some weird reason reminded me UCLH main entrance on Euston Road





Spoiler



*Google university College Hospital


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 16, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Google university College Hospital





Spoiler



Oops, apologies, but substitute any sensor-controlled revolving door


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Not a spoiler the door I had google UCLH [emoji1] 

Question/Comment Carol


Spoiler



Why don't Carol kill the wife beater scum bag! She put up with that crap till she become a badass. Save the wife. It be a surprise stands up to him and then cuts his cock off


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes Rick doesn't need to kill him..they have totally forgotten their manners..


----------



## zoooo (Mar 17, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> Question/Comment Carol
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I thought that. It reminded me of when Lori asked Rick to kill Shane. (But then Lori acted disgusted that he'd done it, Carol wouldn't do that at least.)


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 17, 2015)

T'was a tad Lady Macbeth. 

But then again Carol has an identity to conceal, Rick could theoretically legally gun down the Doc in his capacity as the sheriff if he pushes him or catches him in the act.


----------



## thriller (Mar 17, 2015)

funny how the walkers can have super strength when the plot requires it. mostly their heads will splatter after being it with a mild hit with any object. Yet they have the strength to rip peoples arms, stomach,mouth up within seconds.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 17, 2015)

Hmm, maybe. But I don't think a 'mild hit' is quite true, their heads only splatter when shot or hit hard with a golf club or something.

Also, all the walkers are at different stages of rotting-awayness. Newer ones will be stronger, older ones more easily splatted.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 17, 2015)

The zombie with body armer was good but were was Michonne & sword, she best killer & with style too.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Mar 19, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Hmm, maybe. But I don't think a 'mild hit' is quite true, their heads only splatter when shot or hit hard with a golf club or something.
> 
> Also, all the walkers are at different stages of rotting-awayness. Newer ones will be stronger, older ones more easily splatted.


Beats me why most of them haven't starved to death by now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2015)

So I decided to give this ago again after abandoning it ages ago and watched the latest episode. Man, face ripping, impalement, eating your guts while you are alive. Him out of the Wire as a mad priest.

And Glen has turned into a badass.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Question 
Bloke on building site was going for a crap. 

Have to send a fax to Cleveland.

Why Cleveland?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> Question
> Bloke on building site was going for a crap.
> 
> Have to send a fax to Cleveland.
> ...


cleveland steamer = american slang for crap maybe


----------



## unrepentant85 (Mar 19, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> Question
> Bloke on building site was going for a crap.
> 
> Have to send a fax to Cleveland.
> ...


Im thinking it might have something to do with the Cleveland Browns?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 19, 2015)

A Race thing!


----------



## BigTom (Mar 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> cleveland steamer = american slang for crap maybe



Clevelend Steamer is a profanisaurus for shitting on someone else's chest then sitting down and smearing it around on them.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Mar 19, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> A Race thing!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 19, 2015)

Hah. 
They could also do that with all the little blonde girls they've killed off.



DotCommunist said:


> So I decided to give this ago again after abandoning it ages ago and watched the latest episode. Man, face ripping, impalement, eating your guts while you are alive. Him out of the Wire as a mad priest.
> 
> And Glen has turned into a badass.


Glenn is a total badass. I love him.


----------



## paolo (Mar 20, 2015)

Two characters not right for me in the final scene last episode.

Why has Carol become so - umm - unlike Carol? Uncompromising. I don't mean her disgust at the wife beater, but the sole conclusion: death? And the her harsh scaring of the kid who caught her with the guns. Seems like an overnight change.

And Rick not flinching at her suggestion? Previouslg he'd have mulled this situation over, but now, looks like he's going straight for 'conclusive force'.

Maybe they are trying to develop the characters into new places, to keep the interest up.


----------



## strung out (Mar 22, 2015)

Carol suffered domestic abuse from her husband before he got eaten by zombies and Rick has history after he was told he had to kill Shane by Lori.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't think it's that Carol is necessarily saying he _deserves_ to die for being abusive, just that these days that IS going to have to be the eventual outcome. They couldn't accuse him of it and then all live happily and peacefully in an enclosed space.

I just hope she is actually right. She's basing it all on intuition, the kid never actually said so.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 23, 2015)

paolo said:


> Two characters not right for me in the final scene last episode.
> 
> Why has Carol become so - umm - unlike Carol? Uncompromising. I don't mean her disgust at the wife beater, but the sole conclusion: death? And the her harsh scaring of the kid who caught her with the guns. Seems like an overnight change.
> 
> ...



rick has become more and more harsh since the prison, i see it as a downward arc since hershall and the governor... as for carol, she's been happy to kill anyone that poses a threat to the group for a long time- executing the ill people in prison, the little girl who thought the walkers were her friends, didn't darryl have to stop her from bumping off noah when he first appeared?


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 23, 2015)

How can Rick's group be bad people ? Survival involves doing nasty stuff to stay alive. This is unfair, they deserve a good rest after all this s**t.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 23, 2015)

Impossible Girl said:


> How can Rick's group be bad people ? Survival involves doing nasty stuff to stay alive. This is unfair, they deserve a good rest after all this s**t.



father carver (or whatever his name is) was always a self interested shit bag. be interesting to see how the governess deals with his rant.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 23, 2015)

[emoji41] ending


----------



## maomao (Mar 23, 2015)

So Rick just wants to kill the wife beater because he wants his wife? That's what it feels like. Odd episode. Killing time before they introduce series 6 baddie at the end of next episode.


----------



## maomao (Mar 23, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> View attachment 68988


There's some truth to that but name another US series with two strong black females in lead roles. And there's plenty of dead white people too.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 23, 2015)

maomao said:


> So Rick just wants to kill the wife beater because he wants his wife? That's what it feels like. Odd episode. Killing time before they introduce series 6 baddie at the end of next episode.


Rick has feelings for the wife. The husband is hurting her and that makes Rick mad (because he has feelings for her). He wants to "teach him a lesson" ie kill him. Simples.


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 23, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> Rick has feelings for the wife. The husband is hurting her and that makes Rick mad (because he has feelings for her). He wants to "teach him a lesson" ie kill him. Simples.



When it comes to feelings everything gets more complicated ...


----------



## maomao (Mar 23, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> Rick has feelings for the wife. The husband is hurting her and that makes Rick mad (because he has feelings for her). He wants to "teach him a lesson" ie kill him. Simples.


That's what I'm saying. He's making big speeches about how the people there know nothing when in fact it's just cause he wants to get jiggy with some bird he's only known five minutes.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Rick pussy


Spoiler



Rick gone soft.
Old Rick would knocked wife beater out in no time. 

Was expecting wife to pick up gun and shoot husband.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 24, 2015)

Spoiler



Carol, a tuna/pasta bake ain't going to endear you to anyone


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hate Tuna

What was on the note flashed up to quik & not read handwriting!  

Ta


----------



## zoooo (Mar 24, 2015)

Do you mean the note on the casserole?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, Thanks


----------



## zoooo (Mar 24, 2015)

Ah, think it just said 'we're all truly sorry for your loss'.


----------



## oddworld (Mar 24, 2015)

The bake was left behind on the pavement - ungrateful!


----------



## Boycey (Mar 26, 2015)

i'm getting the feeling that rick's lost/losing the plot, which under the circumstances is quite understandable... would probably do him well take a back seat if he isn't chucked out with a 'W' carved on his forehead.


----------



## red & green (Mar 27, 2015)

Crazy Rick is going to come in very handy ...


----------



## Interloper (Mar 27, 2015)

This show is going down hill in my opinion, that last episode being particularly poor.

I don't really care about any of the characters any more and this latest episode seemed like almost some sort of teen drama.


----------



## Yata (Mar 28, 2015)

theyre following comics too much tbh and not even on the stuff that matters, needs another merle imo and right now amc will tear a guys face apart but nobody can even say FUCK

ok was writing a prediction of how shit i think finale will be and got fed up then i read the spoilers for tomorrows ep from a spoiler site

and... 


Spoiler



yeah its shit


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice spoiler [emoji6]


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Just starting to watch ep16
The start [emoji41] welcome back walking dead.



Spoiler



The car scene was rushed way to quick!
Mallet Man "Good Morning" [emoji1] 

Episode was a bit jumpy all over place.



It rushed [emoji45] 

When is show back Sep/Nov ?
Going to get Talking Dead now on this episode.


----------



## maomao (Mar 30, 2015)

Best episode for ages. Hope it doesn't take all of series 6 before they get to anything that good.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2015)

I hope we get Talking Dead every week next series! Much easier than watching it online.



dlx1 said:


> When is show back Sep/Nov ?


Think it usually comes back mid October.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 31, 2015)

[emoji33]


----------



## Interloper (Mar 31, 2015)

maomao said:


> Best episode for ages. Hope it doesn't take all of series 6 before they get to anything that good.



It was nonsense, the part with Morgan fighting like a teenage mutant ninja turtle was laughable.

I was also expecting '90 mins' but actually got 62 minutes which is only 19 longer than an average episode.

The best part was probably from when Pete slashed Diane's husband's throat to when Rick shot him, Morgan turning up reminded me of something from scooby do.

You can only suspend your disbelief a certain amount before the inconsistencies in the show start to grate on you. Why did night fall in the time Rick discovered the gate was open and when the meeting took place? 
Why can Daryl splat 3 zombie heads with a chain when the guy with the machete struggles? 
Why would Glen leave the curly haired guy alive?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

I enjoyed it.
But was I meant to be hoping it would end like that? I go the feeling I was meant to be rooting for them to find some humanity..
I wanted Glen to kill that guy, Rick to shoot some people and take the town, and that crackers sniper woman to kill the useless vicar. 

I also had no recollection of who the black guy with the stick was. 
After a google it seems he was in the first series, which I don't remember much about at all. And was the crackers guy who built a load of traps and had lost the plot locked in a house.


----------



## Yata (Mar 31, 2015)

well they had to find a way to get morgan back into it and it wasnt very believable how they did it. tbh the best part was the end bit with pete and thats almost 100% lifted from the comics, they would have been better off going a tiny bit further with that story and ending the season with what happens just after that but seems they prefer mediocre finale's and more action in the start of a season

also im guessing nicholas the curly hair guy is taking deanna/douglas son's role from the comics, i wonder if sasha really is taking over andreas cause atm only the sniper thing is similar


----------



## Interloper (Mar 31, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I enjoyed it.
> But was I meant to be hoping it would end like that? I go the feeling I was meant to be rooting for them to find some humanity..
> I wanted Glen to kill that guy, Rick to shoot some people and take the town, and that crackers sniper woman to kill the useless vicar.
> 
> ...



His son found Rick wandering around in the first episode I think.

Re watch is in order as series one is by far the best.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Interloper said:


> His son found Rick wandering around in the first episode I think.
> 
> Re watch is in order as series one is by far the best.


Was he the person he gave a walkie talkie, then kept trying to call them?


----------



## Interloper (Mar 31, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Was he the person he gave a walkie talkie, then kept trying to call them?



Yea.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Five years is a long time for my poor brain to recall


----------



## Interloper (Mar 31, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Five years is a long time for my poor brain to recall



Can't believe you haven't watched it again!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 31, 2015)

I remeber how Rick meet Glen.
Glen ' s frist words were Hay You, You in the Tank.  [emoji3] 

I can remeber that but not my national insurance number!


----------



## maomao (Mar 31, 2015)

Personally I think ridiculous cartoon violence is the way to go at this point. was all going a bit sweet valley high otherwise.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 19, 2015)

Just finished watching S5 on Spike.  Thought it was great, return to form after a poor S4.  Sadly, I just realised the Fri 9pm - 11pm double bills were cut in places, so will prob need to watch the whole thing again.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 20, 2015)

I believe the repeats later in the week are shown uncut. Bloody annoying though!

They missed so much lovely violence out.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 20, 2015)

Any idea how much was cut?  I know two deaths from ep 14 were cut (seen them now uncut  ) and also the opening episode (which I haven't seen uncut ).  It's a pretty gory show anyway.  It was only the shoddy editing in ep 14 around the cuts that made me think was something up and get googling.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 20, 2015)

The only times it massively stood out to me were the scene in the church where Rick gets busy with his favourite red handled machete, and the revolving door scene with Glenn and Noah.
I'm sure there were loads of other scenes, but those are the only two where things almost didn't even make sense anymore post cuts.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 21, 2015)

zoooo said:


> The only times it massively stood out to me were the scene in the church where Rick gets busy with his favourite red handled machete,



Now you mention it, I remember watching that and thinking wtf happened there?


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 11, 2015)

Trailer for season 6 looks awesome...


----------



## Reno (Jul 11, 2015)

He rare series that got better with every season.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Back soon ?
Ta


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 11, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> Back soon ?
> Ta


October


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 11, 2015)

[emoji45] 
Thanks


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 11, 2015)

Fear The Walking Dead (the companion/spin-off series) is out on 23rd of August.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 25, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> Fear The Walking Dead (the companion/spin-off series) is out on 23rd of August.


I'm just about to watch it...


----------



## maomao (Aug 26, 2015)

Just watched it. Hard to tell really but definitely got potential. No particularly compelling characters yet but not much has happened to them yet.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Aug 26, 2015)

Watched the first episode. Good slow burner. Goes up a couple of notches in the last 15 mins.
Definitely got potential.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 26, 2015)

The first ep is on BT showcase (freeview channel) next Monday for free.  The rest you'll have to subscribe for.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 26, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The first ep is on BT showcase (freeview channel) next Monday for free.  The rest you'll have to subscribe for.


So there's no point me starting to watch this then, as I wont be able to watch the rest.....even though we have Sky?  Why put it on some obscure channel that hardly anyone has, and that you need a special set up for?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 26, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> So there's no point me starting to watch this then, as I wont be able to watch the rest.....even though we have Sky?  Why put it on some obscure channel that hardly anyone has, and that you need a special set up for?


Embrace piracy.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 26, 2015)

I know, it's bloody annoying. Who on earth has that channel? It will get viewing figures of about 112.
Can't believe Fox didn't bother getting it.

But as joustmaster says.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 27, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> So there's no point me starting to watch this then, as I wont be able to watch the rest.....even though we have Sky?  Why put it on some obscure channel that hardly anyone has, and that you need a special set up for?


BT are launching the AMC channel in the UK tomorrow, I guess that is why they are putting stuff on freeview as a taster. It might be worth checking as a sky customer whether future seasons of walking dead will be shown on sky.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 27, 2015)

Fox have the longstanding rights to The Walking Dead, but as both programmes are produced by AMC, then any new show that can be included on a dedicated channel is automatically going to go to it (Similar to how Sky Atlantic seems to get all HBO shows except those that were already contracted to Fox, etc, such as True Blood).

Fox probably weren't even given the option to bid for Fear The Walking Dead.

Torrents it is then.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 27, 2015)

I just watched it streaming - no real need to torrent much nowadays.
Not bad. 
I'll decide about episode 5/6


----------



## maomao (Aug 27, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> So there's no point me starting to watch this then, as I wont be able to watch the rest.....even though we have Sky?  Why put it on some obscure channel that hardly anyone has, and that you need a special set up for?


It's so easily streamed or downloaded why would you be arsed either way?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2015)

Fear The Walking Dead has had...mixed reviews. Thing is, it'llbe as utterly humourless as the Walking Dead. And stocked with shithead characters from the abc book of 'my first coherent story'.


Z Nation is coming back for a second series so thats one to wait for at least. Po faced zombie fic- nah.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Z Nation



I watched one episode of this.  It's probably the worst piece of televison I've seen.  (The only good bit about it was a throwaway line which seemed to suggest it might be set in the same universe as TWD.  That bit made me laugh.)


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2015)

its great. Its totally to the soul of a zombie fiction. Funny, gruesome and with genuine peril. Walking Dead was okay-ish for the first three seasons but rapidly became shit.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 27, 2015)

Season 4 of TWD wasn't great, but it got back on track season 5.  Z Nation just seemed a rush through as many zombie set pieces as possible, and the grue was nowhere near as inventive as TWD.  (This is based on just the 1st ep mind.)  I'm normally easily pleased when it comes to zombies!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Season 4 of TWD wasn't great, but it got back on track season 5.  Z Nation just seemed a rush through as many zombie set pieces as possible, and the grue was nowhere near as inventive as TWD.  (This is based on just the 1st ep mind.)  I'm normally easily pleased when it comes to zombies!


then you will have missed the zombie tornado 

seriously, its worth continuing with. It gets grimmer and has a dark dark humour that is utterly absent from the pious desperation and infuriating ineptitude of the characters in Walking Dead.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 27, 2015)

Now all we need is Zombie Tornado vs Shark Tornado.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2015)

I've kind of enjoyed what I've seen of Z Nation. But I can't take it seriously or remotely care about any of the characters. It has the feel of a campy, jokey student film.
It's the total opposite of Walking Dead for me.

Also there's the the old fast zombies v slow zombies thing. (I prefer slow.)


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 27, 2015)

New series of TWD starts on Fox on the 12th of October.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 27, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I've kind of enjoyed what I've seen of Z Nation. But I can't take it seriously or remotely care about any of the characters. It has the feel of a campy, jokey student film.
> It's the total opposite of Walking Dead for me.



I think that is the whole point of it, a bit of a piss take. 

Really like both shows but for totally different reasons.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 31, 2015)

Quite enjoyed the first ep of Fear...  Will definitely be watching more, somehow.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 1, 2015)

It's brill..


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah, episode two was pretty good, the tension is building.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 3, 2015)

What's it called?


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 3, 2015)

Fear The Walking Dead

A bit vague really


----------



## 8den (Sep 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I've kind of enjoyed what I've seen of Z Nation. But I can't take it seriously or remotely care about any of the characters. It has the feel of a campy, jokey student film.
> It's the total opposite of Walking Dead for me.
> 
> Also there's the the old fast zombies v slow zombies thing. (I prefer slow.)


Some student films have a bigger budget


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Can't wait till 12th Walking Dead back


----------



## zoooo (Oct 2, 2015)

A mere 238 hours away.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 2, 2015)

zoooo said:


> A mere 238 hours away.



My zombie-like existence will once again gain focus. <shambles off aimlessly into some pointed logs>


----------



## zoooo (Oct 2, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> My zombie-like existence will once again gain focus. <shambles off aimlessly into some pointed logs>


Aww, don't do that. We can keep you in the shed like Nick Frost.


----------



## Yata (Oct 12, 2015)

that was pants


----------



## maomao (Oct 12, 2015)

I  quite liked it. Lots of action, lots of plot development, good cliffhanger. Miles better than Snore the Walking Dead.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 12, 2015)

I loved it. The opening scene was amazing.

And I cannot believe Carter was played by this kid from Empire Records. (Sorry for the massive pic.)


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 13, 2015)

I thought it was just about passible once I adjusted to the mono-chrome time shift, but even that didn't fully explain wtf was happening and seemingly we have to wait until next week to see the diverted herd outcome.


----------



## 8den (Oct 13, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> I thought it was just about passible once I adjusted to the mono-chrome time shift, but even that didn't fully explain wtf was happening and seemingly we have to wait until next week to see the diverted herd outcome.



Also am I right in thinking there were flash forwards (them returning from the Zomibe  Drive) as well as flashbacks to Alexandra in the days leading up to it. I don't mind that kind of narrative device but then there should have been some way to clearly differentiate the the two, than having them both in monochrome.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't think there were flash forwards? Unless I've forgotten them. The colour stuff was 'now', and the black and white in the past.


----------



## 8den (Oct 13, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I don't think there were flash forwards? Unless I've forgotten them. The colour stuff was 'now', and the black and white in the past.



Okay I may need to watch it again, but isn't there a scene where they come in caked with blood ( or is that the immediate aftermath of Rick killing what's his face) no wait because people are pleased to see Eugene which seems unlikely. I came in late last night so maybe I got it wrong.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2015)

At the very beginning? Yes, that was just after Rick killing wotsit. And also Tara waking up from being unconscious and Eugene being all pleased cos he kind of saved her and hearts her. 
I can't even remember if that was black and white or colour, now...


----------



## 8den (Oct 13, 2015)

zoooo said:


> At the very beginning? Yes, that was just after Rick killing wotsit. And also Tara waking up from being unconscious and Eugene being all pleased cos he kind of saved her and hearts her.
> I can't even remember if that was black and white or colour, now...



It was black n white. Fair enough point retracted. 

Some of the crowd of zombies CGI looked rubbish particularly compared to GoTs white walker army. Though the makeup was outstanding particularly the first walker through the trucks who looked like his entire epidermis was peeling off


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2015)

Ooh yes, I loved that one.
Apparently the guy who played that walker was also the walker who killed Dale way back when. 
Annnnd the walker who was stuck to a tree, who killed the dude at the end, was supposed to be one who had slipped between the trucks, and got his intestines ripped out and then wrapped around the tree. #fundetails

I did feel like some of the bigger shots of the zombie filled quarry might have looked better in colour than black and white.


----------



## red & green (Oct 14, 2015)

Why did they just kill the zombies in the big dip with fire?


----------



## 8den (Oct 14, 2015)

red & green said:


> Why did they just kill the zombies in the big dip with fire?



what kind of fire? they don't have enough petrol to spray all the zombies with petrol and set them alight, there's thousands of them.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2015)

I wanted them to do that too. Or make dozens of bombs somehow. But that's probably not really feasible!


----------



## 8den (Oct 14, 2015)

The problem with the walking dead is they're not consistent with supply problems. We've heard at times that they're near starving, or ammo is running low, or gas. But they always have enough supplies to meet whatever requirement they have in whatever episode they're in. 

Still better than Fear the Walking Dead though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2015)

Well it depends where they are I guess. When they were just walking the roads, before they found Alexandria, they had no food or water. But when they're fairly safe in the prison or a town they're able to gather tons of supplies.
I kind of miss the prison.


----------



## 8den (Oct 14, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Well it depends where they are I guess. When they were just walking the roads, before they found Alexandria, they had no food or water. But when they're fairly safe in the prison or a town they're able to gather tons of supplies.
> I kind of miss the prison.



Yeah but there were times in the prison were supplies ran low. But it never seems to be a long term problem. Like Darryl appears to have the same quiver that Leoglas has in the Lord of The Rings. 

I think they story with the prison was spent. Where the series is now is just about were I stopped bothering with the comic.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm sure Legolas copied Daryl.


----------



## maomao (Oct 14, 2015)

Daryl makes his own bolts. He's been shown doing it a few times.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2015)

He's so clever. *sigh*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2015)

Started watching season three again (the last time I watched) has it got any better in the three seasons following it?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2015)

Well I didn't dislike season three, so I wouldn't have a clue what you'd think of the rest.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2015)

Loved the first season, second was slow boring and shit. Three has been somewhere between the two...


----------



## Yata (Oct 18, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I wanted them to do that too. Or make dozens of bombs somehow. But that's probably not really feasible!


cant remember if this was explained in comic or tv show but just before hershels farm got swarmed someone says that most zombies are just hanging about and since not much is happening, even the slightest sound would potentially bring a huge herd since there isnt much stimulation from the environment. with that in mind i think a load of bombs would bring every zombie in the state to their door

infact this alarm sound is probably gonna bring in not only those zombies but even more herds from around the area i was disappointed in the opener but if the big bad of this season turns out to be just massive amounts of zombies it could end up being alright. they just need to stop with all the melodrama i mean i know its the end of the world and all but could they just stop whinging for 5 minutes?

oh and in the comic it was actually pete getting shot that ended up bringing the herd in and not an alarm, that made more sense to me tbh cause it showed some consequence to rick shooting pete but i guess some bellend setting an alarm off works too?


----------



## Bonesy (Oct 19, 2015)

Started off like a house on fire this series but fell away badly for me. Characters too fragmented this days, series works at its best when they're surviving in numbers.


----------



## maomao (Oct 19, 2015)

I enjoyed that again. Carol can't pretend she's not badass anymore.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 19, 2015)

The boy with the stick is getting on my nerves.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2015)

Unless you're about 70 he's surely not really a boy!

Really enjoyed that episode. That first wolf appearing and hacking the smoker to death was brilliant.

I'm hoping Morgan's learned at the end of that ep that sometimes actually you do bloody have to kill people. Carole's the only sensible one left.
I didn't even realise at all when that episode was set until the honking happened. I thought we'd either gone weeks backward or forward in time.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 20, 2015)

There is a spy in the camp.

There's Proof 'The Walking Dead' Showed Us A Spy Last Night


----------



## D'wards (Oct 20, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Loved the first season, second was slow boring and shit. Three has been somewhere between the two...


 First series was great, i think its been quite boring since then. Poor characterisation, repetitive plots - just not very engaging. I still watch it, but not very closely


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Edit : How do you put a pic in a spoiler?


----------



## starfish (Oct 22, 2015)

Have actually caught up with this now. Nice to have a weekly show to look forward too again.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 22, 2015)

starfish said:


> Have actually caught up with this now. Nice to have a weekly show to look forward too again.


Yeah this and the Blacklist are the 2 shows I look forward to at the moment.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> Edit : How do you put a pic in a spoiler?


No idea. You could put a link to it instead? As long as a hint to the spoiler isn't written in the URL.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 22, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> Edit : How do you put a pic in a spoiler?



Use spoiler tags 
	
	



```
[spoiler] at the start and [/spoiler] at the end
```


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Big spoiler if true.....

Now gone.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 23, 2015)

Just watched the first 2 episodes, not hanging around are they?! 

That 2nd episode in particular was brilliantly done, and reinforces my terror and love of Carol 

Darth Maul was good value too, although I think letting that group leave with a gun was positively Chekovian


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 24, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> Big spoiler if true.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, proceed with caution.  The site is crawling with malware FFS


----------



## 8den (Oct 24, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> Big spoiler if true.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Delete that link please


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 24, 2015)

Is it? Was just the first image hosting site that came up on google. It didn't trigger my malware protection. Ah well. Gone.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 26, 2015)

Nooo


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2015)

I love american humour. It can be as crude as our own, as witty as the best of ours and startlingly direct. The best american zombie fiction works with this, works in it. Anyone who thinks the yanks can't do satire should watch the big name zombie films. So why is walkng dead some gruelling piece of shit misery fest punctuated only by high gore and tedious half-thought out post apocalypse societal groupings? Its fucking insulting.

You should all be watching Z Nation which shows a yank zombie apocalypse where people still retain a sense of humour. And if you don't laugh at The Biggest Cheese Wheel in America careering along down a hill and crushing zombies on the way the you are broken inside


----------



## Yata (Oct 26, 2015)

references to first season with glenn calling rick a dumbass on the radio then both of them being surrounded this time you could say glenn is like rick when he was under the horse getting eaten but now glenn i bet is safe under his horse too (nick being the horse this time). maybe at least anyway its possible hes dead and both ricks first and last interactions ever with glenn would be glenn calling him a dumbass

season picking up at least anyway, finally feeling like a zombie show. especially after fear that had hardly any in at one point

keep meaning to give z nation a go, watched first ep and didnt carry on with it but did like it


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 26, 2015)

Z Nation is great, just found out the second season is airing now. Need to find a source to watch it.


----------



## maomao (Oct 26, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I love american humour. It can be as crude as our own, as witty as the best of ours and startlingly direct. The best american zombie fiction works with this, works in it. Anyone who thinks the yanks can't do satire should watch the big name zombie films. So why is walkng dead some gruelling piece of shit misery fest punctuated only by high gore and tedious half-thought out post apocalypse societal groupings? Its fucking insulting.


You have a compelling point and yet I enjoy it. I rarely watch TV before evening but me and the mrs ended up watching it just after lunch. It's an ode to misery and it's very well performed. Not everything has to be funny. The 'tedious half-thought out post apocalypse societal groupings' is truer of the comics. But the TV show has abandoned most of the comics' plots for more and more relentless death and unhappiness. It's hard to justify but it's gripping television.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 26, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> Z Nation is great, just found out the second season is airing now. Need to find a source to watch it.


Thanks for the heads-up on that!

As far as TWD, question everything


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 27, 2015)

Except having your intestines pulled out in front of your screaming face.  Not worth bothering to question that.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I love american humour. It can be as crude as our own, as witty as the best of ours and startlingly direct. The best american zombie fiction works with this, works in it. Anyone who thinks the yanks can't do satire should watch the big name zombie films. So why is walkng dead some gruelling piece of shit misery fest punctuated only by high gore and tedious half-thought out post apocalypse societal groupings? Its fucking insulting.
> 
> You should all be watching Z Nation which shows a yank zombie apocalypse where people still retain a sense of humour. And if you don't laugh at The Biggest Cheese Wheel in America careering along down a hill and crushing zombies on the way the you are broken inside



Have you seen iZombie!!?!


----------



## 8den (Oct 27, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on that!
> 
> As far as TWD, question everything



Z nation is pants. 

Also the amount of times people in the walking dead just stand there and watch someone get disembowelled alive is staggering. Um mercy bullet to the head. 

I kept watching that bit with 



Spoiler



Glen atop of the dumpster thinking "if they get him out of this I'll be furious". Sorry to see Glen go, easily the most likeable survivor


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 27, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> The boy with the stick is getting on my nerves.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Have you seen iZombie!!?!


Its syfy so I gave it the the 'three episodes fair shake' I give all progs that look goodish but I just wasn't feeling it at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2015)

8den said:


> Um mercy bullet to the head.


'I give you mercy' being a commonly used phrase in Z Nation when a character delivers another character from gut-eating horrible death or turning zombie.


----------



## rhod (Oct 27, 2015)

The "zombie as plantation slaves" concept in the latest episode of Z-Nation was pretty inspired, IMO. Loved the bluegrass remix of the theme tune, too!


----------



## 8den (Oct 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> 'I give you mercy' being a commonly used phrase in Z Nation when a character delivers another character from gut-eating horrible death or turning zombie.



Yeah it doesn't need that annoying z nation catch phrase. It just needs someone to tap the poor bastard who's been treated as the entree in an all you can eat zombie buffet while his companions stand around dumb founded


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2015)

Not convinced Glenn is dead (since when do intestines come out through the chest?), but if I'm wrong then that was fairly dramatic (so par for the course with TWD). The actor playing Nicholas was very good too, totally sold the cowardly conflict and then decision to take the easy way out.

Some excellent Rick action this week, plus good stuff from Andrew Lincoln when he saw the baby food.

Also pissed off they didn't put the poor guy at the fence out of his misery, it wouldn't even have needed a bullet with Michonne stood right there  

Trailer for next episode suggests - 


Spoiler: ep 4



It's a flashback showing how Morgan survived, lost his craziness and became a ninja turtle, so that should be good, although they are dragging out this whole period of attack on Alexandria and the horde approach


----------



## 8den (Oct 27, 2015)

If Glen not dead it'd bet he greatest cop out ending ever


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2015)

8den said:


> If Glen not dead it'd bet he greatest cop out ending ever



And yet I'd allow it for a brief moment of sunshine in this relentlessly dreamsmashing show


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 27, 2015)

Don't think it's a cop out as Glen's time isn't yet.
The intestines you see are Nicholas' as he landed on top of him.
I don't know how but he will escape.


----------



## Bonesy (Oct 27, 2015)

Watched the first episode of the new series last night as I have been busy moving house. Didn't enjoy it in the slightest, thought it was disjointed and sluggish. No momentum to it at all. Show was at its best when it was driven by bursts of adrenalin, not black and white flashbacks and pointless subtexts.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 27, 2015)

Bonesy said:


> Watched the first episode of the new series last night as I have been busy moving house. Didn't enjoy it in the slightest, thought it was disjointed and sluggish. No momentum to it at all. Show was at its best when it was driven by bursts of adrenalin, not black and white flashbacks and pointless subtexts.



...patience. 
episode 3 is back to it's usual best.


----------



## 8den (Oct 27, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Don't think it's a cop out as Glen's time isn't yet.
> The intestines you see are Nicholas' as he landed on top of him.
> I don't know how but he will escape.



How on earth is he supposed to get out of that? 

What about the blood streaming from his mouth.

I'm also convinced Rick should be infected from his hand wound


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2015)

8den said:


> How on earth is he supposed to get out of that?
> 
> What about the blood streaming from his mouth.
> 
> I'm also convinced Rick should be infected from his hand wound



There was no blood streaming from his mouth.

Rick's wound is from the knife that caught in the zombie, not a bite. So far in the show it looks like it has to be a bite rather than blood mixing to bring on the infection that kills people.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 27, 2015)

i really hope Rick doesn't lose an arm.

Yep, as Octa said, all of the blood you see was from the big-headed coward Nicholas.


----------



## starfish (Oct 27, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Nooo


Innit 

Although other posts suggest there may be a Yaaaay to follow. Cant see it myself though.

Edit their to there.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 27, 2015)

It's all gone a bit Schrodinger's Glenn.


----------



## maomao (Oct 27, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> i really hope Rick doesn't lose an arm.


Comic based comment:


Spoiler



He's been missing a hand for ages in the comics.


----------



## 8den (Oct 27, 2015)

That's why I think the hand injury is significant 

And sorry Glenn is so dead John Cleese is about to take him back to the pet shop.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 27, 2015)

maomao said:


> Comic based comment:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I never knew that.



Spoiler



.poor Rick, I think he will lose a hand then. On the flip side, he could potentially go more mental and stick a battle axe on where his hand use to be.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 27, 2015)

How many zombie this season  
Hoping other bloke has fallen on top of Glen & zombies him then Glen.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Oct 27, 2015)

Glenn will have rolled under the bin and escaped covered in zombie ooze, probably have to wait a show or two to find out. Him saying "I will find some way to show you I am safe/were I am" had to be significant.


----------



## 8den (Oct 27, 2015)

I really like how some people are taking this suspension of disbelief to new levels. 

Why not go nuts have Merl ride in and rescue him. On a unicorn.

(And This is coming from someone who doesn't accept Jon Snow is dead FFS)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 28, 2015)

did they stand on top of dumpster? i can't remember what it was.
maybe he crawls under or into it...

i genuinely feel he's alive.
he's alive in my heart...



Spoiler



they will kill him for sure i reckon, at the end of this season. shock value and to give us ultimate disappointment.


----------



## 8den (Oct 29, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> did they stand on top of dumpster? i can't remember what it was.
> maybe he crawls under or into it...
> 
> i genuinely feel he's alive.
> ...



He's in the stomach of about fifty zombies


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 29, 2015)

Been a bit crap this series. High action with low tension. Sometimes it's like they've had contractual issues with the cast and it's nom nom nom nom...(burp).


----------



## Yata (Nov 2, 2015)

Spoiler



pure filler this week with the donatello flashback zzzz


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 2, 2015)

Yata said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> pure filler this week with the donatello flashback zzzz



FFS!!!!


Spoiler



will have to wait for another week to see if Glen lives


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 2, 2015)

Reminded me of Lost.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hardly "filler". It was detailing what happened to Morgan (who I've only just realised is played by an Englishman).


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hopefully his stick and voice of reason receive an abrupt awakening soon.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 2, 2015)

Glenn Is Alive! on Instagram: “If you look closely you see Glenn going under the dumpster. #ripglenn #walkingdead HE IS ALIVE GUYS!”


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 3, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> Hardly "filler". It was detailing what happened to Morgan (who I've only just realised is played by an Englishman).



It's filler. They could do that for every single character for three seasons but would it advance the story?

Shit happened in their pasts that we can guess about from their actions now, we don't need expositionising.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 3, 2015)

It was incredibly boring and far longer than a normal episode


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 3, 2015)

so morgan does akido.
so much potential in last night's episode. why didn't they bring in steven seagal or something?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2015)

I thought it was a brilliant episode, one of the best they've done so far, although it didn't need to be extra-length.

How the characters try and retain their humanity in the midst of carnage is key to The Walking Dead, it was interesting to see how Morgan doesn't kill because he's suddenly become fluffy, but rather if he started then he's not sure he would stop.

Having said that, of course leaving that Wolf alive will probably have repercussions, although they may have him turn 180 like Morgan?

Great guest actor too.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 3, 2015)

Morgan will die, he has to.
they dedicated the whole episode to him cos he will get it.
probably by that stupid wolf.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 3, 2015)

Did I miss the W=wolf thing or is it a spoiler from the comics?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 3, 2015)

the Wolf guy with the big 'W' written on his forehead.
couldn't miss it.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Did I miss the W=wolf thing or is it a spoiler from the comics?



There's been graffiti in various places saying "Wolves Near", etc, particularly in the town Noah and Tyreese went to that had clearly been hit in the same way as Alexandra, not that much of a stretch with the 'W' markings.


----------



## maomao (Nov 3, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Did I miss the W=wolf thing or is it a spoiler from the comics?


You missed it. They were explained in the episode in which Morgan came back last series. I don't remember wolves in the comics but I have a goldfish memory so may be wrong.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 3, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> It's filler. They could do that for every single character for three seasons but would it advance the story?
> 
> Shit happened in their pasts that we can guess about from their actions now, we don't need expositionising.


Every single character? Every single character hasn't been out of the series for 5 years and suddenly turned up behaving differently from when we last saw them. It's a pretty important part of the story what happened to him in that time, and also sheds light on what exactly he's doing with the Wolf he has locked up.

So no, not "filler" at all.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2015)

Also, the amount of clever little callback moments and 'easter eggs' in this episode -

In the episode back in Season 5 when Morgan reappears and walks into the Church (now abandoned by Rick, etc), he finds the map and leaves 3 things on the altar. The rabbit's foot from Eastman, the Candy bar, and the bullet the couple he saved gave him (along with the can of soup).
Eastman tells Morgan he will hold a child again, in the first episode of the Season Rick lets him hold Judith and looking back on that scene his reaction makes so much more sense.
Finally....


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2015)

Ooh, thanks for those. I LOVE when they do subtle little callbacks. Some you don't notice for years!


----------



## red & green (Nov 3, 2015)

Best episode for a long time


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 3, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Also, the amount of clever little callback moments and 'easter eggs' in this episode -
> 
> In the episode back in Season 5 when Morgan reappears and walks into the Church (now abandoned by Rick, etc), he finds the map and leaves 3 things on the altar. The rabbit's foot from Eastman, the Candy bar, and the bullet the couple he saved gave him (along with the can of soup).
> Eastman tells Morgan he will hold a child again, in the first episode of the Season Rick lets him hold Judith and looking back on that scene his reaction makes so much more sense.
> Finally....



Impressive


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 3, 2015)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Glenn will have rolled under the bin and escaped covered in zombie ooze, probably have to wait a show or two to find out. Him saying "I will find some way to show you I am safe/were I am" had to be significant.





Bungle73 said:


> Glenn Is Alive! on Instagram: “If you look closely you see Glenn going under the dumpster. #ripglenn #walkingdead HE IS ALIVE GUYS!”


----------



## braindancer (Nov 3, 2015)

Is this shit still on????    I gave up mid way through Season 29....  have they made it somewhere safe?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Eastman turned his back on zombie Utter rubbish he meant to be trained in  martial arts!
Never turn your back 

Going to look at The Talking Dead? now


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2015)

The Americans must have so many ads. Their 90 minute episode was only 75 over here.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> Eastman turned his back on zombie Utter rubbish he meant to be trained in  martial arts!
> Never turn your back
> 
> Going to look at The Talking Dead? now


On Talking Dead you'll see him kinda explain that.


----------



## maomao (Nov 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> The Americans must have so many ads. Their 90 minute episode was only 75 over here.


64 minutes without ads.

I quite liked that. Think the long flashback episode means Glenn's not dead because it gives them more time to leave it hanging which they wouldn't if he was. Enjoyed the turtles everywhere though that was verging on humour.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 3, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Is this shit still on????    I gave up mid way through Season 29....  have they made it somewhere safe?



Yes and no.


----------



## rekil (Nov 3, 2015)

So yer man escapes by getting some zombie goo on him, but as they've done from time to time, they could've just covered themselves in zombie goo when they were in the shop and strolled on. I know this is a kids show, albeit one riven with weirdo right wing pure ideology, but it's shockingly lazy rubbish. Up the zombies.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 5, 2015)

Where can I get series 4 and 5 to mirror from my Ipad to Apple TV? Not reading the rest of thread to avoid spoilers...


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 6, 2015)

It took me three days to get through watching this episode; not just because it was extended; not just because it was totally implausible (seriously, he didn't try the cell door before scraping out the window bars?) but mainly because it was obviously a low budget episode bridge.


----------



## 8den (Nov 6, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> FFS!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No because



Spoiler



Glens dead baby Glens dead


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 6, 2015)

8den said:


> No because
> 
> 
> 
> ...














boo hoo.


----------



## starfish (Nov 6, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> I thought it was a brilliant episode, one of the best they've done so far, although it didn't need to be extra-length.
> 
> How the characters try and retain their humanity in the midst of carnage is key to The Walking Dead, it was interesting to see how Morgan doesn't kill because he's suddenly become fluffy, but rather if he started then he's not sure he would stop.
> 
> ...


Watched it last night. Agree it was brilliant. I love when a series does an episode like that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 9, 2015)

So Rick made a miraculous recovery. I thought he'd have to lose an arm at least. Not what I was expecting.


----------



## maomao (Nov 9, 2015)

Spoiler



Maggie pregnant = Glenn definitely dead


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2015)

He just ran off. I was expecting to at least see him escape! It's possible they filmed it and cut it for time I guess.

Fucking Jessie. She's a perfectly good character and all that, but there's zero chemistry between her and Rick, I am not a fan of them kissing at all. (And not just because I think he belongs with Daryl...)


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 10, 2015)

Another episode of filler. Zero tension.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

Also how far are we into a zombie apocalypse and that bint stabs a zombie in the chest with a broken bottle!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes, what the hell?
They STILL haven't taught any of them how to kill zombies. How long have they been in Alexandria now? 

Although that does mean more of the Alexandrians can get killed off nice and quick. The only ones I like are Aaron and Eric, the rest are very welcome to die.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 10, 2015)

Really don't trust that son of Jessie's (older one), thought he was going to try and either kill Carl or push Rick off the scaffold (or shoot him when he had the gun).

He's doing and saying the right things but he's shifty as fuck.

At least he didn't walk in on Rick getting down with his mom.

Also, Deanna clearly knows how to kill zombies, she was doing that rage-frenzy stabbing we occasionally see in TWD when characters aren't sure if they want to live or not.

Bit speechy this episode, but loads of character stuff and there was always going to be a 'take stock' episode after the craziness of the early season.

No way is Glenn dead, Maggie being pregnant and not getting to tell Glenn is rich drama they wouldn't pass up, especially when you remember what happened to the last pregnant woman on the show.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

If Glen is Alive it will be the greatest cop out since Bobby Ewing came back from the dead.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 10, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Fucking Jessie. She's a perfectly good character and all that, but there's zero chemistry between her and Rick, I am not a fan of them kissing at all. (And not just because I think he belongs with Daryl...)



there was definitely chemistry when they first arrived in alexandria. obviously that waned after rick killed her husband.

her eldest is a proper wrong un, will he kill Carl? or Carl kill him? or Rick do him in? gonna play fuckeries with family trees/died at hands of...


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

zoooo said:


> there's zero chemistry between her and Rick, I am not a fan of them kissing at all. (And not just because I think he belongs with Daryl...)



I'm sure there's plenty of fan fic to scratch that itch


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2015)

Boycey said:


> there was definitely chemistry when they first arrived in alexandria. obviously that waned after rick killed her husband.
> 
> her eldest is a proper wrong un, will he kill Carl? or Carl kill him? or Rick do him in? gonna play fuckeries with family trees/died at hands of...


I didn't buy that as chemistry at all. It felt forced to me. Felt like that insta-love thing people complain about in bad romance novels. They'd known each other 2 minutes and suddenly they're all into each other? Bollocks.
I could maybe buy it if it's supposed to be Rick momentarily thinking that white picket fence fantasy life he'd wanted with Lori (before she turned into a horrific bitch) still might be possible.
I'm hoping her son does try to kill Carl. That'll put an end to the whole stupid thing. (Or preferably a zombie eats her up.) God, if he has to be with a woman make it Michonne, or someone he has a genuine connection/things in common with.

(Disclaimer: I don't actually hate Jessie, she seems nice enough. She just doesn't belong with Rick.)


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2015)

8den said:


> I'm sure there's plenty of fan fic to scratch that itch


And I've read every word of it.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 10, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I could maybe buy it if it's supposed to be Rick momentarily thinking that white picket fence fantasy life he'd wanted with Lori (before she turned into a horrific bitch) still might be possible.



he definitely wants it to still be possible, a season or so ago he didn't look like he believed it could be but a haircut and cute blonde later...


----------



## hendo (Nov 10, 2015)

Glenn's dead. It's unfortunate but they were making soup out of him in the last shot. We just need to get over it.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

There's an idea the walking dead cook book


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

Idea from last night Maggie in sewer. Zombie Gumbo


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2015)

Roasted squirrel and stale M&Ms.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 10, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> No way is Glenn dead, Maggie being pregnant and not getting to tell Glenn is rich drama they wouldn't pass up, especially when you remember what happened to the last pregnant woman on the show.



How about Glenn escaped by hiding under the dumpster and eating the body of the other guy that was on top of him. When he's found after 3 weeks someone else tells him Maggie is pregnant but before going back to see her he reveals he was bitten an hour ago and asks to be shot.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2015)

(I think he already knew Maggie was pregnant.)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 10, 2015)

hendo said:


> Glenn's dead. It's unfortunate but they were making soup out of him in the last shot. We just need to get over it.



No man. 
Glen is coming back. He must come back.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 10, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Glen is coming back. He must come back.


Oh, he'll be back, but for how long?
Those who have followed the comic book are expecting a significant new character to be introduced at the end of this season, who has a very memorable interaction with Glenn. They could change that though....


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2015)

I want Glenn back.  And not just for one episode so he can die properly. I want him back for good*. 

*accidental Take That.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2015)

We're getting very close to basically spelling out comic book spoilers now!
Ssshhhhhhh.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Roasted squirrel and stale M&Ms.



Glen Carpaccio.

Hmmn



Spoiler



according to i09 the actor who plays Glen didn't turn up on the Talking Dead, which is standard practice after you die on the Walking Dead


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 10, 2015)

Carl's Chocolate pudding


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

Hershel's Leg, of Lamb.


----------



## maomao (Nov 10, 2015)

8den said:


> Also how far are we into a zombie apocalypse and that bint stabs a zombie in the chest with a broken bottle!


She's very short and it was a tall zombie. She went for the head as soon as it went down.


----------



## maomao (Nov 10, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> Oh, he'll be back, but for how long?
> Those who have followed the comic book are expecting a significant new character to be introduced at the end of this season, who has a very memorable interaction with Glenn. They could change that though....





Spoiler



I reckon Maggie being pregnant fulfills the comic book criteria for Glenn being dead. The significant new character can just have that interaction with someone else.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

I know I know it's just I saw her furiously stabbing a zombies chest with a broken bottle and thought muppet!!!

Also while I liked the sewer fight with Maggie I kept thinking "if that zombies body had the consistency of pulled pork, how can he be a threat?"


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2015)

maomao said:


> She's very short and it was a tall zombie. She went for the head as soon as it went down.


I thought she still went for the chest even when he fell down, but maybe I should watch it again.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 10, 2015)

Spoiler



it would be better if maggie and baby died instead of glen. with judith alive, there's no more room for another baby.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 10, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I thought she still went for the chest even when he fell down, but maybe I should watch it again.


Chest all the way.  never once took a headshot.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 10, 2015)

chandlerp said:


> Chest all the way.  never once took a headshot.



yup, rick stepped in to save her.


----------



## 8den (Nov 10, 2015)

chandlerp said:


> Chest all the way.  never once took a headshot.



What a marzipan dildo.


----------



## hendo (Nov 10, 2015)

Is anyone getting tired of all the semi-significant speeches delivered into the semi-distance?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2015)

hendo said:


> Is anyone getting tired of all the semi-significant speeches delivered into the semi-distance?


There were one or two too many in that episode.
I only noticed because they were delivered by people I couldn't give two hoots about. Some newbie hasn't earned the right to be giving soliloquies. Or at least, the right for me to take them seriously and/or care what they're going on about.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 10, 2015)

Well tbf Rick isn't going to bone anyone who's never given a "deal with it" sermon.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 10, 2015)

Casting news.



Spoiler



Jeffrey Dean Morgan Cast as Negan on The Walking Dead
Negan!!


----------



## red & green (Nov 10, 2015)

The Morgan episode was great - this was boring - I don't really care that much about the Alexandria people


----------



## hendo (Nov 10, 2015)

The other thing I keep thinking about is the complete lack of dental care in Walking Dead land.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2015)

It's okay. That new doctor's probably got a book about it.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 11, 2015)

hendo said:


> The other thing I keep thinking about is the complete lack of dental care in Walking Dead land.



I'm guessing the deodorant ran out a while back too.


----------



## hendo (Nov 13, 2015)

Rick looks like he hasn't had a bath in months, yet he still gets to cop off with that nice blond lady! The zombie apocalypse is so unjust.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 13, 2015)

hendo said:


> Rick looks like he hasn't had a bath in months, yet he still gets to cop off with that nice blond lady! The zombie apocalypse is so unjust.


Months? They had a wash and scrub up when they first arrived.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 13, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> Casting news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good choice.



Spoiler



he was excellent in Watchmen


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 13, 2015)

hendo said:


> Rick looks like he hasn't had a bath in months, yet he still gets to cop off with that nice blond lady!



there is no reason for Rick not to wash.
and when was the last time he changed his clothes? does he even bother with underwear anymore or does he rely on genital crusts to keep his downstairs warm?
his lack of hygiene makes me sick. hope glenn comes back as a zombie and bites him.


----------



## hendo (Nov 13, 2015)

I appreciate wet wipe availability is scarce but I feel the survivors must try harder. Darryl needs to wash his hair.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2015)

Daryl uses the dirt as a barrier between him and other people. He is shy. Leave him alone.


----------



## maomao (Nov 13, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> Casting news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



should have got henry Rollins to do it. That's who the comic character is based on physically.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 13, 2015)

maomao said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> should have got henry Rollins to do it. That's who the comic character is based on physically.





Spoiler



Agreed, I only found that out recently, he would have been perfect but JDM is excellent so am really hopeful


----------



## 8den (Nov 13, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Daryl uses the dirt as a barrier between him and other people. He is shy. Leave him alone.



Zooo and Hendo are a cats hair away from swapping Darryl sexy time stories.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 16, 2015)

That was him on the radio at the end, right?


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 16, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> That was him on the radio at the end, right?


Pretty sure. Yes.


----------



## red & green (Nov 17, 2015)

hendo said:


> I appreciate wet wipe availability is scarce but I feel the survivors must try harder. Darryl needs to wash his hair.



He seems to have discovered l'Oreal hair dye


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2015)

They keep dying his hair darker and darker. I don't know why.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 17, 2015)

zoooo said:


> They keep dying his hair darker and darker. I don't know why.


Because he's worth it.


----------



## 8den (Nov 17, 2015)

Jesus Christ


----------



## hendo (Nov 18, 2015)

Can I ask about this latest episode. Who were those people in the woods, why were there so many burnt bodies and why is the ginger haired chap so pleased with himself?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 18, 2015)

hendo said:


> Can I ask about this latest episode. Who were those people in the woods, why were there so many burnt bodies and why is the ginger haired chap so pleased with himself?



It was meant to be confusing for viewers, we'll find out soon. 

Comic readers will probably know exactly what's coming, basically.


----------



## 8den (Nov 18, 2015)

Well the people in the woods were from the area. They had set the fire in the early days (it really shouldn't have looked like that if they did it so long way) of the outbreak to fight zombies. They somehow hooked up with the group that we never saw who were chasing them. They're new. They ran away, stole something but came back for the blonde with the pixie cut who got eaten.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 18, 2015)

hendo said:


> Can I ask about this latest episode. Who were those people in the woods, why were there so many burnt bodies and why is the ginger haired chap so pleased with himself?


The way I saw it was:
Ginger guy was suicidal before meeting mullet guy who gave him purpose, a mission. When ginger guy found out mullet guy had royally fibbed about the mission he lost the plot again.
This episode was about ginger guy fully getting his marbles back, getting purpose and coming to terms with his place in the world (and falling in love too innit).
Him screaming in the face of the hanging zombie with the rocket launcher on his back was the moment he let out all his rage and frustration and then he was all "It's all good now, yes sir."


----------



## 8den (Nov 18, 2015)

Ah I thought you meant the ginger in the woods with Darryl. Not Abraham.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 18, 2015)

If ever there was a man born to be smoking a cigar and firing a rocket launcher with a smile on his face it's Abraham 

That better be a Chekov's Rocket Launcher too


----------



## hendo (Nov 18, 2015)

8den said:


> Well the people in the woods were from the area. They had set the fire in the early days (it really shouldn't have looked like that if they did it so long way) of the outbreak to fight zombies. They somehow hooked up with the group that we never saw who were chasing them. They're new. They ran away, stole something but came back for the blonde with the pixie cut who got eaten.


I thought it was really sloppy of her to get eaten to be honest. Everyone knows you don't go gamboling up to corpses holding flowers FFS.


----------



## 8den (Nov 18, 2015)

hendo said:


> I thought it was really sloppy of her to get eaten to be honest. Everyone knows you don't go gamboling up to corpses holding flowers FFS.



Also the "tension" when Darryl can't get his crossbow out as the walkers coming. Fucks sake man use a rock or a stick or your bare hands you're Darryl not Lorei.


----------



## hendo (Nov 18, 2015)

Also, I thought, why not move away from the walker to buy time? More sloppiness from Darryl.


----------



## 8den (Nov 18, 2015)

hendo said:


> Also, I thought, why not move away from the walker to buy time? More sloppiness from Darryl.



From the writers a silly story beat that made no sense.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 18, 2015)

8den said:


> Also the "tension" when Darryl can't get his crossbow out as the walkers coming. Fucks sake man use a rock or a stick or your bare hands you're Darryl not Lorei.


At that point I was just shouting "oh for fucks SAKE!"


----------



## rhod (Nov 18, 2015)

That scene would have made a lot more sense if he'd got his leg stuck in something as he dived behind that log.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 18, 2015)

I wonder why zombies are always so filthy, doesn't anyone get zombified while wearing clean clothes?


----------



## 8den (Nov 18, 2015)

Jackobi said:


> I wonder why zombies are always so filthy, doesn't anyone get zombified while wearing clean clothes?



they're wandering around outside in the clothes for months or years....


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 18, 2015)

hendo said:


> I thought it was really sloppy of her to get eaten to be honest. Everyone knows you don't go gamboling up to corpses holding flowers FFS.



More succinctly it was utter fucking bilge.

She had a stupid almost Lady Di haircut that would require a stylist and surely after surviving 18 months you wouldn't go near a corpse without popping in the head first? She then laid down in them once they'd woken like someone faced with a monster in a 60's B-movie or an 80's Dr Who.

Utter drivel. The lines are excruciating and the direction piss poor.

I loved this before. Wouldn't recommend it now.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 18, 2015)

Another thing. At the start the Zombie notion had a bit more to it with the attempts to explain them. Now they don't make sense. They never die, run out of energy, so why all the 'wuuurrrghhhing' when a meal comes by? They've clearly no need to give a shit and 'wuuuurrrrghhhing' is most certainly giving a shit.

Sort it out writers!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 18, 2015)

Jackobi said:


> I wonder why zombies are always so filthy, doesn't anyone get zombified while wearing clean clothes?



And why are their teeth so bad? They shouldn't have rotted so quickly on a pure protein diet.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 18, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> And why are their teeth so bad? They shouldn't have rotted so quickly on a pure protein diet.



And yet our heroes teeth are so good?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 18, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> And yet our heroes teeth are so good?



It's dentistry issues such as these that are making it increasingly difficult for me to suspend my disbelief.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 18, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> It's dentistry issues such as these that are making it increasingly difficult for me to suspend my disbelief.



I feel I could still root for Maggie and Glenn (RIP?) if they had bad teeth.

It's about time someone had a 'Castaway' type extraction.


----------



## hendo (Nov 19, 2015)

For the first few years of the zombie meltdown I'd expect American survivors to need less dental care as they have a very high standard to start with. Brits, if any live, would be needing pliers and whisky after six months.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 19, 2015)

It's only been weeks or months since the outbreak though - Rick's baby is still a baby.
Zombies decay because they are zombies, hence bad teeth.. but still good enough to bite you proper.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 19, 2015)

Its probably around the 2 year mark now.  At the mid season finale last season (S05E08) it was 514 days since the outbreak. Not sure how long rick was in a coma exactly to properly calculate when the show started.

Edit. One fan site says its Day 553 after this weeks episode.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 19, 2015)

How come isn't Rick's baby a toddler then? Surely she should be crawling around and stuff, starting to walk? Have I just completely blanked any bits like that or something? I did think it was far too much stuff in too short a space of time tbf.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 19, 2015)

BigTom said:


> How come isn't Rick's baby a toddler then? Surely she should be crawling around and stuff, starting to walk? Have I just completely blanked any bits like that or something? I did think it was far too much stuff in too short a space of time tbf.


Going by this the baby was born on day 309. So not yet one.

The Walking Dead TV Show Timeline

To me it seems a lot more time has past since the baby has been born rather than before it.


----------



## hendo (Nov 19, 2015)

I think a lot about the zombies and how they keep walking. They don't appear to sleep and always walk about, unless they're trapped in a car or a cupboard. In a human you're looking at around 5k calories a day or more to power this and there's no way they get this kind of nutrition. There's no balance in their diet either so I'm expecting to see scurvy and rickets soon.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 19, 2015)

hendo said:


> I think a lot about the zombies and how they keep walking.


 Magic ?


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Nov 19, 2015)

Artistic licence ?


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 19, 2015)

hendo said:


> I think a lot about the zombies and how they keep walking. They don't appear to sleep and always walk about, unless they're trapped in a car or a cupboard. In a human you're looking at around 5k calories a day or more to power this and there's no way they get this kind of nutrition. There's no balance in their diet either so I'm expecting to see scurvy and rickets soon.



They keep wuuurrrghhing when they are just a head with no viable organs attached. There was a brief attempt to give them a physiology in Series 1 and now it's frankly getting a bit annoying. 

They are not even required for a survivalist tale. A post apocalyptic world full of living Americans giving portentious speeches is dismal enough.


----------



## hendo (Nov 20, 2015)

That's right, the other Americans are now more dangerous than the walkers.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't get how their skulls are soft and squidgy, yet their fingers seem as strong as steel.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 20, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I don't get how their skulls are soft and squidgy, yet their fingers seem as strong as steel.


They do seem very easy to pierce with a knife. I could understand the eye socket/nose being stabbable but they seems to be as soft as overripe melons.

Never having stabbed a skull, I don't really know how easy it would be.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2015)

They get softer and squidgier the longer they live.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 20, 2015)

as do we all


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 20, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I don't get how their skulls are soft and squidgy, yet their fingers seem as strong as steel.



And they can bite through clothing which must be hard to do.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2015)

I see this has turned into the whinging picky fuckers thread. 

Zombies aren't real so they can't strictly be 'realistic'. As far as I'm concerned they made the zombie rules for their universe and they've far and away stuck to them. Which is enough for me.


----------



## Reno (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> And they can bite through clothing which must be hard to do.


Apparently they cough up flannel balls after chewing through lumberjacks.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 20, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I see this has turned into the whinging picky fuckers thread.
> 
> Zombies aren't real so they can't strictly be 'realistic'. As far as I'm concerned they made the zombie rules for their universe and they've far and away stuck to them. Which is enough for me.



That's the point though. They made rules and didn't stick to them. If Zombies need calories and a body how are they getting by without them? Why don't people who live around Zombies learn to be wary around them?


----------



## Reno (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> That's the point though. They made rules and didn't stick to them. If Zombies need calories and a body how are they getting by without them? Why don't people who live around Zombies learn to be wary around them?


I don't think it's ever established that the zombies need calories, maybe they just eat people for fun. We don't know because the series never established a scientific basis for why they are so peckish. The rule particular to the series which it has followed is that people don't get infected with the zombie virus by a bite. All humanity has the virus already and anybody will turn zombie no matter how they die, unless the brain gets destroyed.


----------



## rhod (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> And yet our heroes teeth are so good?



Not to mention the splendid hairdos. One of the women in the Alexandria camp had particularly  impressive high/low lights.

Another thing that strikes me about the zombies' appearance. Where are all the morbidly obese zombies?

OK, "they've lost the weight, dummy", but then wouldn't we see loads of them wandering around in huge clothes, and in most cases probably no trousers at all, or dragging around their ankles?


----------



## hendo (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, in a way The Zombies have a kind of 'look' similar to what you might see explained and extolled in Grazia or FHM. 
I only think about the Zombies because I'm so afraid and scared for Rick and his friends. If the show wasn't so good I wouldn't have to rationalise all the time to help me overcome my horror and allow me to watch it.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> That's the point though. They made rules and didn't stick to them. If Zombies need calories and a body how are they getting by without them? Why don't people who live around Zombies learn to be wary around them?


I'm not going to say the people who make the show are infallible. But rest assured they have thought about all this stuff a million times more than you or I have, and everything they do will be a well thought out decision. The people in charge are massive, obsessive Walking Dead nerds. They don't just toss this show out without a thought.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 22, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I'm not going to say the people who make the show are infallible. But rest assured they have thought about all this stuff a million times more than you or I have, and everything they do will be a well thought out decision. The people in charge are massive, obsessive Walking Dead nerds. They don't just toss this show out without a thought.



Clearly you are not watching series 6. It's bilge.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 22, 2015)

Reno said:


> I don't think it's ever established that the zombies need calories, maybe they just eat people for fun. We don't know because the series never established a scientific basis for why they are so peckish. The rule particular to the series which it has followed is that people don't get infected with the zombie virus by a bite. All humanity has the virus already and anybody will turn zombie no matter how they die, unless the brain gets destroyed.



Well in the first series the physiology iirc was that the body processes restart but the bit that is 'you' personality, consciousness, soul if you like, does not. 

In order to move, stand and go 'wuuuurrrrgggghhh' they must have energy and a circulation. Unless the reanimated corpses have some anaerobic way of producing energy or are able to defy 'conservation of energy' law they must produce it conventionally i.e. by going nom nom nom on members of the cast whose contracts have not been renewed.

If this is conceded they must be able to run out of energy. And if they need energy for bodily functions they won't be able to go 'wuuurrrrgggghhh' without a body when merely a head in a crash helmet. Need lungs for that shit.


----------



## Reno (Nov 22, 2015)

However, the living to dead ratio must mean that most of them never get eat, as zombies outnumber people. So how do most of them keep going if they really need nutrition ?

Also this now made me ponder whether zombies poop, which I really wish it had not.


----------



## hendo (Nov 22, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Well in the first series the physiology iirc was that the body processes restart but the bit that is 'you' personality, consciousness, soul if you like, does not.
> 
> In order to move, stand and go 'wuuuurrrrgggghhh' they must have energy and a circulation. Unless the reanimated corpses have some anaerobic way of producing energy or are able to defy 'conservation of energy' law they must produce it conventionally i.e. by going nom nom nom on members of the cast whose contracts have not been renewed.
> 
> If this is conceded they must be able to run out of energy. And if they need energy for bodily functions they won't be able to go 'wuuurrrrgggghhh' without a body when merely a head in a crash helmet. Need lungs for that shit.



And it's this rational kind of thing I need to bear in mind while I'm behind the sofa


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 22, 2015)

Reno said:


> However, the living to dead ratio must mean that most of them never get eat, as zombies outnumber people. So how do most of them keep going if they really need nutrition ?
> 
> Also this now made me ponder whether zombies poop, which I really wish it had not.



The Zombies petering out would be better imo. As has been noted living people are the real threat now and the odd survivalist Zombie could turn up to great effect from time to time.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 22, 2015)

rhod said:


> Not to mention the splendid hairdos. One of the women in the Alexandria camp had particularly  impressive high/low lights.
> 
> Another thing that strikes me about the zombies' appearance. Where are all the morbidly obese zombies?
> 
> OK, "they've lost the weight, dummy", but then wouldn't we see loads of them wandering around in huge clothes, and in most cases probably no trousers at all, or dragging around their ankles?



Also lots of good teeth and orderly eyebrows amongst the people we are rooting for. This sets them apart from purely murderous people who appear, on the whole, less well kempt.


----------



## Reno (Nov 22, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> The Zombies petering out would be better imo. As has been noted living people are the real threat now and the odd survivalist Zombie could turn up to great effect from time to time.


I think the people will peter out before the zombies. As Ray Harryhausen and the last season of Game of Thrones have shown, zombies still keep coming when they are down to the bones.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Clearly you are not watching series 6. It's bilge.


I've never seen the show in my life. I just like to talk bollocks with idiots on internet forums.


----------



## 8den (Nov 22, 2015)

Are we really criticising a show with Zombies in it for not being realistic enough?


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Are we really criticising a show with Zombies in it for not being realistic enough?



No, for not being good enough. Or at least as good as it was.

But I'd be happy with a worldwide moratorium on the following for the next five years.

Zombies
Vampires
Teens with 'special powers' (Oooh but they get to explore 'issues')
Marvel heroes
Dystopian death games
Anything with Dragons
Anything with Dragon tattoos.
Anything else.


----------



## 8den (Nov 22, 2015)

Then we're just left with Jason Stratham hitting things and transformers


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> But I'd be happy with a worldwide moratorium on the following for the next five years.
> 
> Zombies
> Vampires
> ...


I'm with you on everything but the zombies.
More zombies!


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 22, 2015)

8den said:


> Then we're just left with Jason Stratham hitting things and transformers



Not if you watch TV. Then you are left with a mere 75000 cop/crime series per year.


----------



## Reno (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> No, for not being good enough. Or at least as good as it was.



Is S06 worse then the previous two seasons ? haven't watched any of S06 yet, but I think The Walking Dead is a show which has slowly improved over time. After a great pilot, the first two seasons were pretty poor. S02 in particular, where AMC ordered double the episodes but didn't up the budget. As a result the thinly drawn characters were stuck in a farm house bickering, with barely a zombie in sight. S03 got more eventful, but the characters were still poorly written, doing stupid things to get from point A to B (Andrea ). Only with season 4 did the characters achieve some sort of depth. It also featured the best episode of the series yet, the one with the two little girls who couldn't comprehend that the zombies were monsters. I think it's been rather good ever since.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 23, 2015)

It's awful apart from one good episode with Lenny James.


----------



## Reno (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm an episode hoarder, so will watch it in a couple of weeks. I hope you are wrong.


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2015)

Reno said:


> However, the living to dead ratio must mean that most of them never get eat, as zombies outnumber people. So how do most of them keep going if they really need nutrition ?
> 
> Also this now made me ponder whether zombies poop, which I really wish it had not.




http://www.amazon.com/Everybody-Poos-Taro-Gomi/dp/1845072588


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2015)

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE!!!!





Spoiler



I’m mainly angry because _The Walking Dead cheated_. It’s one thing to present something and let an audience jump to the wrong conclusion on its own, but that’s not what the end of “Thank You” was. It _told_ the audience that Glenn was dead—not just by the deceptive camera angle that made it look like the zombies were pulling out Glenn’s intestines, but the entire scene. The slow-motion, the swelling string music—this isn’t just Glenn appearing to die, but the show _telling_ us by the language of visual media that Glenn is dead. The show lied on a meta-narrative level, and that’s bad storytelling. _The Walking Dead _has cried wolf, effectively, because now whenever someone does die, and the show wants its to be tragic and meaningful, we won’t be able to trust what we’re seeing, which is going to destroy the impact of these future scenes.

On The Walking Dead, It's Time for the Alexandrians to Save Rick


----------



## maomao (Nov 23, 2015)

8den said:


> OH FOR FUCKS SAKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Except it didn't. Because barely anyone believed he was actually dead. I knew what the spoiler was before I opened it. I haven't watched it yet and yet you haven't really spoiled it for me because I kinda thought he wasn't dead. So the meta-whotsits can't have all been that convincing can they.

He will die though soon. And I hope his head gets mushed up proper like it does in the comics


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 23, 2015)

Crappy cgi on those balloons.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 23, 2015)

It was great when David Morrisey was in it. On this we can all agree.


----------



## maomao (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> It was great when David Morrisey was in it. On this we can all agree.


David Morissey was proper shit in Extant though.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> It was great when David Morrisey was in it. On this we can all agree.



No that bit was shit, he was like a panto villain. This show doesn't need a Mr Evil.


----------



## Reno (Nov 23, 2015)

I usually love David Morrissey but he felt miscast and that storyline started well, but then became mired in idiocy (Andrea )

I'll probably like season 6 just fine.


----------



## hendo (Nov 24, 2015)

You've got to say that Rick's group are incredibly unlucky. If something bad can happen it generally does. I laughed at the end of this latest one.



Spoiler: Spoiler



[I also thought, why didn't they just set fire to the building that was oh so obviously about to fall down? A double bonus since the walkers would have been attracted to it, thus allowing Alexandria residents to escape, get into further scrapes etc. ]


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2015)

Spoiler



they should kill maggie instead of glen.


----------



## Yata (Nov 25, 2015)

maomao said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> should have got henry Rollins to do it. That's who the comic character is based on physically.





Spoiler



saw him in some tacky horror a while back he looks more the part because negan is supposed to be physically much stronger than rick and rollins has been lifting probably most of his life but from what i remember of that movie he was absolute shit as an actor.
 JDM much better choice here also saw an interview and he spoke about he couldnt wait to say fuck a lot so we might see a bit of a change here unless hes pretending to be a fan of the show and doesnt know theres no fucks on AMC.
 the leaked footage looked pretty good too altho its very low quality you can see a gif here-  
looks like someones getting lucille'd it might even be daryl would bet on that sculpture he took off dwight playing into it somehow (if its comic dwight that is, would make sense also that he took the xbow kinda like passing the baton since its dwights signature thing in the comics too)


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 1, 2015)

It's not on catch up yet... was looking forward to watching before work.


----------



## 8den (Dec 1, 2015)

Meh watched a torrent. Seriously cheesed off about glen


----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2015)

I'd much rather a great character was still alive, personally! I am most relieved.

Loved the last episode. Several people who are still alive need to die, or have a stern fucking word with themselves.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 1, 2015)

How come the crazed killer in the basement didn't bother to kill anyone when he got free and grabbed the gun?


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> How come the crazed killer in the basement didn't bother to kill anyone when he got free and grabbed the gun?



That was one of the dumbest written scenes I've ever seen.

I'll defend The Walking Dead loads, but shit like that hurts my brain.

The only thing I could say is that shooting the gun would have made his escape harder through the walkers.

Overall I didn't think much of the mid-season finale, too disjointed and some really badly written scenes (especially Jessie trying to emulate Lori as 'worst mother ever' by forgetting she had another kid upstairs  )


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2015)

Clearly shit mothers are Rick's type.

Seriously Jessie's whole family are fucking ridiculously annoying. Hope they all die very soon.

(I did love her killing that female walker with scissors a few episodes ago, though.)


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2015)

Also would someone please turn off the fucking record player


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2015)

Lol. I can't say that record would have been my first choice.

Worked well though. Quite spooky and surreal and unnerving.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they should kill maggie instead of glen.


What's always with the hate for the women in this series (and women on TV series in general). Maggie is alright. Why isn't everybody angry with Morgan, the born again peacenik twat who keeps fucking everything up for everybody all the time ? There is a time and a place for zen and peace, the zombie apocalypse isn't it ! Didn't much care for the two hander simply because have no investment in Morgan and I just hope he'll die soon and horribly.

After doing quite well by its characters for much of the last couple of seasons the series is relying again to much on everybody doing incredibly dumb things go get themselves in trouble while zombies are swarming.



Spoiler



I also didn't believe for a second that Glenn was dead. After ruthlessly killing off so many major characters over the years, the series earned itself one resurrection. And Glenn is too cute to die (yet).


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Spoiler



i dislike the way they cheated with Glenn's death, the slow mo the music were all narrative and structural sign points he died. By cheating his death the show is in of itself an unreliable narrator) 

Any way you look at it it's bad storytelling. 

Plus there's no way he could escape that situation. 

I am completely fed up with the show now. I'm still going to watch it much like I endured season two [/spolier]


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 3, 2015)

Awful. Big speeches and cosy one to ones whilst hundreds of walkers are being held off with a cheap sofa. Risible.


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My hope is that as it went down the toilet quite quickly it can improve just as fast.


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> What's always with the hate for the women in this series (and women on TV series in general). Maggie is alright. Why isn't everybody angry with Morgan, the born again peacenik twat who keeps fucking everything up for everybody all the time ? There is a time and a place for zen and peace, the zombie apocalypse isn't it ! Didn't much care for the two hander simply because have no investment in Morgan and I just hope he'll die soon and horribly.
> 
> After doing quite well by its characters for much of the last couple of seasons the series is relying again to much on everybody doing incredibly dumb things go get themselves in trouble while zombies are swarming.
> 
> ...



Not being set up for a happy ending I believe.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> What's always with the hate for the women in this series (and women on TV series in general). Maggie is alright. Why isn't everybody angry with Morgan, the born again peacenik twat who keeps fucking everything up for everybody all the time ? There is a time and a place for zen and peace, the zombie apocalypse isn't it ! Didn't much care for the two hander simply because have no investment in Morgan and I just hope he'll die soon and horribly.
> 
> After doing quite well by its characters for much of the last couple of seasons the series is relying again to much on everybody doing incredibly dumb things go get themselves in trouble while zombies are swarming.
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Maggie should die as there will be too many friggin  babies on the show.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

There will be two


----------



## zoooo (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> What's always with the hate for the women in this series (and women on TV series in general). Maggie is alright. Why isn't everybody angry with Morgan, the born again peacenik twat who keeps fucking everything up for everybody all the time ? There is a time and a place for zen and peace, the zombie apocalypse isn't it !


I am EXTREMELY angry with Morgan. But I am hoping he goes back to lovely Morgan, so I don't want him to die.
Maggie is wonderful! Who hates Maggie? There is some fierce woman-hate in TWD fans.  Lori was mostly evil but even she had some good points. I get why people hate Andrea (not killing the Governor, shoting Daryl in the face, etc) but she was pretty cool the rest of the time. At least everyone likes Michonne.


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 3, 2015)

Can't believe there's a person out there who would hate Maggie.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie should die as there will be too many friggin  babies on the show.





Spoiler



If you don't want the baby, why kill off the mother as well ? Is a woman's life worthless if she doesn't get to be a mother ?


 

Maggie has always been among the least irritating characters on the show. And it's not like the one baby has been much of a feature on the show, she's been barely more than drooling luggage.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

...


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I am EXTREMELY angry with Morgan. But I am hoping he goes back to lovely Morgan, so I don't want him to die.
> Maggie is wonderful! Who hates Maggie? There is some fierce woman-hate in TWD fans.  Lori was mostly evil but even she had some good points. I get why people hate Andrea (not killing the Governor, shoting Daryl in the face, etc) but she was pretty cool the rest of the time. At least everyone likes Michonne.


I don't even get why Lori got so much hate ? Why was she evil ?Are people so moralistic that her starting a relationship with another man after her husband is thought to be dead is considered evil ? That is setting the bar for evil very low and its basically just slut shaming.

Andrea started out as a cool character but the writers ruined her by putting her purely in service of the plot and making he do one stupid thing after another. I'm more annoyed with the writers by betraying her character and making her behaviour so inconsistent.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

I feel the same way about Lori the way she was written to do ridiculous things. Like the car crash (only one in the series)


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

I feel the same way about Lori the way she was written to do ridiculous things. Like the car crash (only one in the series)


----------



## zoooo (Dec 3, 2015)

I did find her moving on to Shane so soon pretty bad, yes (as I would have done if Rick had done it). But then I am very judgemental.  But Lori annoyed me more when she told Rick to kill Shane, then when he did exactly that she acted disgusted with him.
But I think she went out in the most epic way possible, dying in a hideous way just so her baby could live. Pretty damn cool.


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I did find her moving on to Shane so soon pretty bad, yes (as I would have done if Rick had done it). But then I am very judgemental.  But Lori annoyed me more when she told Rick to kill Shane, then when he did exactly that she acted disgusted with him.
> But I think she went out in the most epic way possible, dying in a hideous way just so her baby could live. Pretty damn cool.



Zombie apocalypse innit. Got to let a few things slide. Can hardly blame her for fancying a cuddle.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 3, 2015)

True. And Shane was fit as hell (pre head-shave and going a bit wrong).


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Maggie.
But if it was between her or Glen I'm sorry, Glen needs to live.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> I like Maggie.
> But if it was between her or Glen I'm sorry, Glen needs to live.



There never was a him or her situation. You wanted to see her dead, now you are backtracking.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> There never was a him or her situation. You wanted to see her dead, now you are backtracking.



you racist


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


>



You've put your finger on something there. People are very reluctant to criticise black male characters on shows when they act stupid, while women are easy game, even when they don't do much wrong at all. Racism is clearly beyond the pale while misogyny is still fine.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> You've put your finger on something there. People are very reluctant to criticise black male characters on shows when they act stupid, while women are easy game, even when they don't do much wrong at all. Racism is clearly beyond the pale while misogyny is still fine.



I fail to believe that Glen is the only Korean survivor in that part of the states.


----------



## Yata (Dec 3, 2015)

so were the people chasing Dwight part of Negans crew?? (the Saviors) gonna have to go back and watch that one again. 

also did anyone notice the thing kirkman said about spencer on talking dead? i dont normally watch cause the host is annoying as fuck but thought kirkmans comments about spencer were pretty funny you could tell he'd rehearsed it a bit and was trying not to laugh


----------



## zoooo (Dec 3, 2015)

I can't remember what he said about Spencer now?

I love Kirkman for inventing it and all that, but I always find him to be a bit of a knob. Don't really know why.
I prefer Greg Nicotero and Scott Gimple, they always seem to talk about the show in a more thoughtful way.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2015)

tbh it's not that hard to invent a post-apocalyptic zombie story.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> You've put your finger on something there. People are very reluctant to criticise black male characters on shows when they act stupid, while women are easy game, even when they don't do much wrong at all. Racism is clearly beyond the pale while misogyny is still fine.



True. Anna Gunn (Skyler White from Breaking Bad) had talked about the level of hatred and abuse she has received from fans of the show. Lena Heady (Cersei Lannister from GoTs) has also talked about it.


----------



## Yata (Dec 3, 2015)

well he just pointed out that spencer had guts for doing the thing with the cable, because you know spencer you might think he doesnt have guts but he does


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I can't remember what he said about Spencer now?
> 
> I love Kirkman for inventing it and all that, but I always find him to be a bit of a knob. Don't really know why.
> .




He screwed Tony Moore the artist who drew the 1st six issues out of the rights and subsequently settles out of court with him.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> He screwed Tony Moore the artist who drew the 1st six issues out of the rights and subsequently settles out of court with him.


Yikes.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2016)

See a poster on underground last night 
15th Feb


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2016)

dlx1 said:


> See a poster on underground last night
> 15th Feb



Day after Valentine's. More love at first bite.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm rewatching the early series of Walking ~Dead so I can finally finish off this series. I forget which series i stopped watching at.

Now I'm re-watching i'm amazed how long these idiots managed to survive. 

In series 1 they set up tents on the edge of Atlanta. Tents? Really! Close to the massive source of walkers.

The simplest rule of survival in a zombie apocalypse is  never go anywhere alone. Yet how many times have i seen people go off on their own so far? Lost count.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 15, 2016)

Just started watching episode #9.

No spoilers from me.


----------



## Reno (Feb 15, 2016)

Second half of the new season is on Fox tonight, I think.


----------



## maomao (Feb 15, 2016)

Epic gorefest and the scene with Negan's bikers was great.


----------



## badseed (Feb 15, 2016)

Enjoyed that, a relentless episode.


----------



## 8den (Feb 15, 2016)

Spoiler



GLEN STILL LIVES FFS


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 16, 2016)

To say I enjoyed that would be an understatement, very cathartic 

So, so many good moments -


Spoiler: Ep 9



Daryl setting the tone from the start obviously  (watched in slo-mo and you can actually see the main guy's head fly into the air )

No drawn out kidnap and rescue / escape, just "we don't have time for this....where's Chekov's Rocket Launcher" BOOM. Thank you writers!

Pure comic book at the end, the overlaying shot of all the Alexandrians fighting was great

Finally, let's give Jessie and her useless family a hand *snicker*



Looking forward to what comes next now.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 16, 2016)

The opening was AMAZING. Loved that.

It was all brilliant, actually. But very glad indeed that they got rid of who they got rid of. And that certain people finally started kicking zombie arse.

Next week's looks very Daryl + Rick heavy. Finally. They barely spend any time together.


----------



## 8den (Feb 16, 2016)

zoooo said:


> The opening was AMAZING. Loved that.
> 
> It was all brilliant, actually. But very glad indeed that they got rid of who they got rid of. And that certain people finally started kicking zombie arse.
> 
> Next week's looks very Daryl + Rick heavy. Finally. They barely spend any time together.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 16, 2016)

Kiss kiss kiss!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2016)

I saw Eps 7&8 about a week ago. 

I predicted quite easily how the cliffhanger would be ended. 

The cast cull I wasn't expecting. 

Whilst watching it I was waiting to learn that it was a dream sequence or something because it was directed so badly in my opinion. 

It was all so frustrating to be honest.


----------



## 8den (Feb 16, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I saw Eps 7&8 about a week ago.
> 
> I predicted quite easily how the cliffhanger would be ended.
> 
> ...



You predicted it but didn't expect the ending?

Gosh how surprising that the least popular characters didn't survive an impossible situation. 

The 



Spoiler



biker massacre was insanely dull Chekovs rocket launcher is right. "Yes you one guy disappear behind the back of the truck with the insanely badass looking dude while rest of us idle on our bikes like bowling pins waiting to be knocked down


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2016)

8den said:


> You predicted it but didn't expect the ending?
> 
> Gosh how surprising that the least popular characters didn't survive an impossible situation.
> 
> ...



I predicted the end to the The biker cliffhanger (that was the very last scene) not the town full of zombies cliffhanger (which wasn't quite a sudden death cliffhanger tbh).

As for the scenes leading upto the cull...


Spoiler



Vicar who has been so undependable is suddenly fully trusted to carry Rick's baby. Un-bloody likely. Okay yes he's had a change of form but mood swings so badly that hey how long will it last? But for the sake of artistic convenience they overlook that.

Secondly small child who has been shitting himself for the last couple of weeks and hiding in his bedroom. I'm a big brave boy now mummy! Ok then come. Panics. They pretty much let him panic by trying to talk him down, its a kid, talk him down rationally? He dies. 

Why take him in the first place? What was he going to do at the quarry? Grab a gun and Rambo up? 1. No benefit in taking him. 2. Proven risk in taking him.

Any way its good the damn love interest story with blond woman has been snuffed out before they got into some irritating winning her over despite her son's hate story.. Oh and speaking of that crazy emotional gun waving son. Glad he is gone. He annoyed the fuck out of me becoming a mini version of the deluded priest.


----------



## 8den (Feb 16, 2016)

Spoiler



both Fr Gabriel and Sam where situations were they had no choice. What was Rick supposed to do with Judith? Who could he trust to take her? There was literally NO ONE else. 

And Sam they again didn't have a choice they couldn't go wait and have a protracted argument with him, they couldn't risk Sam getting hysterical if his him left him. They gambled and lost. 

And you predicted the biker ending? As someone else said "Chekovs rocket launcher" you're clearly unfamiliar with the term Chekovs gun


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Spoiler



WHY the f#cking child still a live Rick should have used contraception


----------



## zoooo (Feb 16, 2016)

Which one? Cos one of them probably isn't Rick's fault.


----------



## starfish (Feb 16, 2016)

That was pretty damn good.


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 18, 2016)

8den said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you're clearly unfamiliar with the term Chekovs gun





Spoiler



*Googles chekovs gun*


----------



## maomao (Feb 22, 2016)

That was alright. Jesus looks like he's going to be fun. He never quite reached his potential as a character in the comics though. Hope they do more with him. Mrs maomao is very surprised by final scene though I kind of saw it coming. Looks like Negan's not going to show up properly till the season finale.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 23, 2016)

Read the comics have we? Cheers 

Anyway, fun episode, some much needed humour and realistic interactions between the characters, liking the time skip (especially considering how condensed the season had been up til this point). 

Finally, nicked from reddit  -


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 23, 2016)

So there's a tv show about zombies?


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 23, 2016)

Big Brother


----------



## 8den (Feb 23, 2016)

dilute micro said:


> So there's a tv show about zombies?



No it's about ethics in games journalism.


----------



## Yata (Feb 24, 2016)

maybe we need a seperate "ive read the comics" thread


----------



## zoooo (Feb 24, 2016)

Definitely.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 24, 2016)

Six years of this and I agree


----------



## zoooo (Feb 24, 2016)

Ha, excellent title for the new thread.


----------



## maomao (Feb 25, 2016)

I thought everything I mentioned had been mentioned already.

(I have all the comics in digital version if anyone wants btw)


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 1, 2016)

Latest episode was good, interesting to see how confident 'our' group are now in their interactions with others, have a bad feeling about how relaxed they are though, too much has gone right recently 

Rick can't go more than a few days without being covered in someone's blood can he? It's like his way of greeting new people 

The "What?" was very funny though.

Also Abraham - you have gorgeous, mentally stable, warrior-woman Rosita, what's wrong with you man?!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not sure Abraham quite deserves two beautiful women fighting over him. I hope Rosita chucks him and Sasha tells him to jog on.



The Octagon said:


> Rick can't go more than a few days without being covered in someone's blood can he? It's like his way of greeting new people
> 
> The "What?" was very funny though.


That was hilarious.

Wish I could work out what Daryl said when Abraham asked him if he ever wanted to settle down.
"You think she'd settle?"
"You think shit's settled?"
"You think y'should settle?"

Daryl gets hardly any dialogue, so when he does I want to know what he's saying! Bloody Georgia accents.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure Abraham quite deserves two beautiful women fighting over him. I hope Rosita chucks him and Sasha tells him to jog on.
> 
> 
> That was hilarious.
> ...



Subtitles had it as 'You think shit's settled?'.

Enjoyed that but I'm not allowed to comment anymore.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 1, 2016)

maomao said:


> Subtitles had it as 'You think shit's settled?'.
> 
> Enjoyed that but I'm not allowed to comment anymore.



In fairness, although I whinged at you, I felt the same on the Game of Thrones thread when theorising, at least that has caught up mostly!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2016)

maomao said:


> Subtitles had it as 'You think shit's settled?'.


Ooh, thank you.



> Enjoyed that but I'm not allowed to comment anymore.


Aw! *pats maomao's sad face*

I hope when they go and find Negan (shudder) Daryl gets his bow and bike back. (I think the people who took it were with him...?)


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> In fairness, although I whinged at you, I felt the same on the Game of Thrones thread when theorising, at least that has caught up mostly!


Well this episode dragged it so far back to the plot of the comics that there really is nothing I can safely say. This time last year it looked like they'd just given up on the plot threads from the comics altogether.

Gregory is as much of a prick as he seems to be, that should be fairly safe.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2016)

They really should have let him die.


----------



## paolo (Mar 1, 2016)

maomao said:


> Well this episode dragged it so far back to the plot of the comics that there really is nothing I can safely say. This time last year it looked like they'd just given up on the plot threads from the comics altogether.
> 
> Gregory is as much of a prick as he seems to be, that should be fairly safe.



Just stop mentioning anything about the comics. Even the nudge-nudge "I know something you don't know" is irritating.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Mar 7, 2016)

That was an absolute treat


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm all caught up now. My BF wanted to watch it with me so we had to go back to mid S5 and a bit ofS6 beginning! But Rick & Meshone! Love it.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2016)

The Rick and Meshone thing was badly handled though. The time for them to get together was a whole way back. They got on, she gets on with his boy, they've been through a lot, but no they set him up with some frankly unconvincing woman with difficult children and a husband who needs a good killing.

And then, all of a sudden, he's like, 'hmm Meshone's quite nice, it simply never crossed my mind', like it would take your average fella 2 years to notice the totally gorgeous amazon in the leather bodice LOOKING AFTER YOUR KIDS.

Dismal.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2016)

Anyway, Season 6 no longer troubles me since BT Vision (grrr) lost FOX HD. 

It may be a mercy it's been so bad. Everything comes with a whopping great flag. Look! This guys annoying Rick and Daryl! But they won't kill him because he's cute. 

I'm sure when it started TWD avoided such simplicities and that's what woz good.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 7, 2016)

This bloke on Talking Dead today is such an obnoxious twat. Usually they choose great guests.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2016)

Mr Moose said:


> The Rick and Meshone thing was badly handled though. The time for them to get together was a whole way back. They got on, she gets on with his boy, they've been through a lot, but no they set him up with some frankly unconvincing woman with difficult children and a husband who needs a good killing.
> 
> And then, all of a sudden, he's like, 'hmm Meshone's quite nice, it simply never crossed my mind', like it would take your average fella 2 years to notice the totally gorgeous amazon in the leather bodice LOOKING AFTER YOUR KIDS.
> 
> Dismal.



I dunno; we watched it last night & thought it was cute. Perhaps the timing was never right before. Just hope she's isn't cursed now; given the fate of Rick's previous partners.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 10, 2016)

As much as I want Rick with Daryl, Rick and Michonne makes sense (for now), and it works that it didn't happen until it did. It was a slow burn. Demonstrating that slow burns make more sense - he got together with Jessie right away and that was bullshit.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 22, 2016)

...Morgan is a cunt. 
He's got into Carol's head and she's gone all hippy nuts.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2016)

So selfish to bugger off just when they need everyone to defend Alexandria from baddies. Now she'll probably get loads of them killed when they try to find her. They should have popped her (and Morgan) in Morgan's jail. They're no use to anyone.

She was one of my favourite characters when she was shooting little kids and blowing up Terminus.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 22, 2016)

zoooo said:


> So selfish to bugger off just when they need everyone to defend Alexandria from baddies. Now she'll probably get loads of them killed when they try to find her. They should have popped her (and Morgan) in Morgan's jail. They're no use to anyone.
> 
> She was one of my favourite characters when she was shooting little kids and blowing up Terminus.



Yeah, she had a good sense of humour and was resourceful. I loved how she messed with the fat kid's head about the cookie (the head fuck  that ultimately got him and his mother killed - they were shit characters anyway).

Yes Morgan has got to go. His arrogance is a danger to everyone.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2016)

They should really learn to stop shouting at each other out in the woods. Every time they do it they get ambushed. Why can't they just shut the fuck up?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> They should really learn to stop shouting at each other out in the woods. Every time they do it they get ambushed. Why can't they just shut the fuck up?


I've been shouting that at the TV for weeks. 

They've supposedly been giving people survival training. 
Lesson 1 should be shut the fuck up when in the wild. Save arguments for when you get back to town.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 22, 2016)

It was funny just as we were watching the three of them set off in the truck, and before they got to talking about gear levers, I said no one is going to die on this one, plenty of deaths last week this is going to be a character building trip.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 22, 2016)

It wasn't the shouting what did it, it was because Daryl capitulated and chose the tracks for the way back.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2016)

Stop victim blaming, y'all!
It was because the baddie decided to murder someone for no good reason.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> It was funny just as we were watching the three of them set off in the truck, and before they got to talking about gear levers, I said no one is going to die on this one, plenty of deaths last week this is going to be a character building trip.



The moment he said i ain't going down them tracks i knew that there was trouble ahead.


----------



## Yata (Mar 23, 2016)

didnt expect their only dr to get killed should have seen it coming though with her talking about her past and all the love talk

next 2 episodes are gonna make or break the show for me its getting a bit zombie soap opera at times the ending of this season was hyped more than any other season so far and if anyone says friggin im done


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 23, 2016)

Eugene made his mark, this episode.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 23, 2016)

I wonder how long they can stay in that camp dealing with zombies and human looters.

Could do with a cat being set amongst the pigeons. Perhaps a Chinook to fly past or something.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 23, 2016)

Wouldn't it be good if they could use zombie bodies to generate power/ fuel?
Maybe Eugene should look into that instead of making silly bullets.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 23, 2016)

Abraham steals the show with his one-liners again - 

"You'd have better luck picking up a turd by its clean end"

"You know how to bite a dick Eugene. I mean that with the utmost respect"

This is a man built for the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Yata (Mar 25, 2016)

huge leaks + spoilers for the finale allover the place seem to be genuine as theyre getting taken down by AMC which usually means theyre real avoid anything TWD related if you dont wanna get spoiled


----------



## Gromit (Mar 25, 2016)

Yata said:


> huge leaks + spoilers for the finale allover the place seem to be genuine as theyre getting taken down by AMC which usually means theyre real avoid anything TWD related if you dont wanna get spoiled





Spoiler



Neegan is Rick's father, a cylon who left him when young to help Raiden save the earth realm by fighting in the Mortal Kombat tournament against M. Bison.



You heard it here first.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 28, 2016)

Stomp stomp jabber jabber AMBUSH!

Keep fucking quiet when in enemy / hostile territory. 
A plan maybe? Obviously not. Ever.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 29, 2016)

So, Daryl dead? I'm thinking not, because, as with Glenn, it wasn't made completely obvious that he'd been killed. The "killing" was too vague.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Mar 29, 2016)

Didnt look like a head shot.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't think he's dead yet. 
But who the hell knows who will die next week. Sigh.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I don't think he's dead yet.
> But who the hell knows who will die next week. Sigh.


I'm worried that the talking dead guy says it will be a 90 min finale but my planner is only saying 1 hour. 

Daryl ain't dead. Shot in his shooting arm to make him safe is my guess. 

We had a big Glen and Maggie lovey dovey scene which leads me to suspect one of them will die. Both are in peril. 50/50.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2016)

Or that could have been foreshadowing something to do with their baby.

I think my planner said that last time there was a 90 min episode.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 29, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I'm worried that the talking dead guy says it will be a 90 min finale but my planner is only saying 1 hour.
> 
> Daryl ain't dead. Shot in his shooting arm to make him safe is my guess.
> 
> We had a big Glen and Maggie lovey dovey scene which leads me to suspect one of them will die. Both are in peril. 50/50.



Pretty sure the melted face guy says something like "you'll live" over the shot of blood splattering, Daryl's not dead.
Maggie I think has had a miscarriage and her feotus has zombified in her womb and is now eating her from the inside. where's the shudder smiley?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 29, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Pretty sure the melted face guy says something like "you'll live" over the shot of blood splattering, Daryl's not dead.
> Maggie I think has had a miscarriage and her feotus has zombified in her womb and is now eating her from the inside. where's the shudder smiley?



I don't think Dary's dead. There was someone else who was under gunpoint, remember?


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 29, 2016)

I like Morgan and his philosophy in general, but Rick looked hilariously bored during his "life is precious" speech 

Carol is basically a terminator at this point, she sewed an automatic pistol into her cardigan, seriously?

The whole tone was one of impending fuckuppery throughout the episode, awful decisions from characters, loud conversations out in the open and shit going south back in Alexandria, I'm hoping for some hilltop assistance (c'mon Jesus) in the finale, looks like a bloodbath either way.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> I like Morgan and his philosophy in general, but Rick looked hilariously bored during his "life is precious" speech


I loved his response to all the poignant Morgan stuff being 'Michonne did steal your protein bar.'


----------



## Ramires (Mar 29, 2016)

Lost vs The Walking Dead? Both are two incredible TV Shows. Which do you think is better? Also try not to bring up The Walking Dead comic book.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 30, 2016)

Ramires said:


> Lost vs The Walking Dead? Both are two incredible TV Shows. Which do you think is better? Also try not to bring up The Walking Dead comic book.



This being the Walking Dead thread; I'll have to say Rick and co. However, if someone wants to resurect the Lost thread; I'll have to say Jack and co.


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 30, 2016)

I like the idea of Maggie being eaten by her dead foetus.

Now I've written that it's more than a bit gross


----------



## Yata (Mar 31, 2016)

Spoiler



pegged lol


----------



## 8den (Mar 31, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> I like the idea of Maggie being eaten by her dead foetus.
> 
> Now I've written that it's more than a bit gross



Yeah that is too fucking dark even for WD


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 4, 2016)

mm coming to the end. 

Some questions
What was the spray can thing about?

Why there no zomby horses?
They meat would they turn if bitten by zomby?

And PLEASE  be Carl.
Plus Carol the soft version is just rubbish. [emoji35]


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Stomp stomp jabber jabber AMBUSH!
> 
> Keep fucking quiet when in enemy / hostile territory.
> A plan maybe? Obviously not. Ever.



Still watching it atm but can't not mention.

Talking in the wild again. Ambushed again.
The only way these guys are ever going to survive is to tear their own tongues out with pliers.

In a couple of instances I've thought, hey no problem, all they need is a rocket launcher and they'd be sweet. 
They didn't go get it though. 
Where is the rocket launcher?

They only fired it once but they had more than one rocket.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2016)

Spoiler



If anyone moves, remove the kids eye and feed it to the dad. So we know its not Rick n Son



If anyone watches the Talking Dead...

I just wanted to shoot the guy with his This was the end of the story and blah blah beginning of the next story bullshit excuse.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 5, 2016)

He points it at people, and lastly you see Rick's face, he doesn't point it at Rick, then you see the shadow of Negan move across Rick's face, so the victim should be to Rick's left. That gives us the three people we care least about: Sasha, Eugene and Aaron.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 5, 2016)

I care very much about Eugene.  He is the light in the dark.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 5, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> I care very much about Eugene.  He is the light in the dark.



I just don't find him believable as a character


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

That was a disappointingly and over-hyped end to an otherwise good season.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 5, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> He points it at people, and lastly you see Rick's face, he doesn't point it at Rick, then you see the shadow of Negan move across Rick's face, so the victim should be to Rick's left. That gives us the three people we care least about: Sasha, Eugene and Aaron.


I wouldn't pay too much attention to all that. They said that they deliberately mucked about with the angles to keep us guessing.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 5, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> I care very much about Eugene.  He is the light in the dark.


This is where Neegan has been dumb. 

He should give them all a job interview as to why they should live. 

The fact Eugene thinks he should be able to manufacture ammo makes him the most valuable person in that whole group.

Followed by the women for breeding. 

Carl is still young enough to be trained how he wants. 

Rick is a useful still as a leader to pass on commands. 

That leaves Glen, Abraham, Aaron. 

Personally if I was Neegan I'd kill Abraham. He fronted as too proud and stubborn to submit. He'll definitely be a problem later on if let to live.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

...they should had finally kill Glen off.
Or were they concerned that by killing him off at the last episode, that the audience may believe there would be a chance of him escaping a demise again?


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 5, 2016)

They should go back to killing off main characters randomly in the middle of episodes, this cliff-hanger nonsense is what other shows are meant to do. Now it's like "oh they won't die here, not time for a cliffhanger yet."


----------



## Gromit (Apr 5, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> They should go back to killing off main characters randomly in the middle of episodes, this cliff-hanger nonsense is what other shows are meant to do. Now it's like "oh they won't die here, not time for a cliffhanger yet."


This article agrees:

The Walking Dead finale: was the season six ending a bait and switch too far?


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 5, 2016)

Gromit said:


> This article agrees:
> 
> The Walking Dead finale: was the season six ending a bait and switch too far?



Fuck's sake, SPOILER ALERT comic-touting cunts. I'm gonna ignore this thread now.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Fuck's sake, SPOILER ALERT comic-touting cunts. I'm gonna ignore this thread now.



There is no spoiler.
That's the point...we knew they would be in this predicament for over a year.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 5, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Fuck's sake, SPOILER ALERT comic-touting cunts. I'm gonna ignore this thread now.


The article says:

Spoiler alert: This blog is published after The Walking Dead airs on AMC in the US on Sundays. Do not read on unless you have watched season six, episode 16 (which airs in the UK on Fox on Monday)


----------



## Gromit (Apr 5, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Fuck's sake, SPOILER ALERT comic-touting cunts. I'm gonna ignore this thread now.





Virtual Blue said:


> There is no spoiler.
> That's the point...we knew they would be in this predicament for over a year.


The producer has said that they may or may not follow the comics in this instance. 

Just like Game of Thrones doesn't follow the books verbatim.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 5, 2016)

I just recognized the actor playing the main saviour from the episode (before we meet Negan), it's Trevor from GTA V 

Shitty move ending where they did, I thought TV writers trusted their audience a bit more nowadays to avoid such a copout. 

And the blood effect on the camera was not great either. 

Otherwise, the episode was good, a new (hopefully) friendly group appears to widen the scope further and all the acting was on point  Andrew Lincoln really sold the desperation of the ending and I'm looking forward to seeing more Jeffrey Dean Morgan after that intro.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 5, 2016)

Also, the score was fantastic, enhanced the episode massively.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't watch TWD but my twitter and tumblr feeds went nuts after the finale.


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2016)

Only just got round to watching the end. I don't understand why the end created such a fan outrage, with social media histrionics and people threatening to "boycott" the show and demanding answers now. What a bunch of idiots. The Walking Dead has always done cliffhangers. I enjoy the show but I don't understand this whole rabid fan and " geek" culture where people feel entitled that the show should go their way and publicly lose all perspective over what is after all just a tv programme.

Anyways, decent enough season but not as good as 4 & 5 which were my favourites. It's all getting rather samey with them settling down and then bumping into the next big bad every couple of seasons.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 6, 2016)

Most of the arguments against it I've seen are to do with the length of the episode being a pointless extension for no other reason than to sell more advertising space, and the type of cliffhanger being a cynical ploy to ensure people watch the next season. Which, tbf, is what cliffhangers are in a cultural marketplace (they're rarely about good writing).

Fan culture is really interesting. When it comes to tv shows, these people are practicing what 3 or 4 years at university will teach you on a literature course. And they're constantly getting feedback, learning, and practicing some more. There's no more entitlement or rabidness than there is at your average football game. They're invested, they want 'their team' to do well, emotions get heated sometimes. I see no problem with that. But what is so often missed (or misunderstood) about fandom is the level of cultural awareness and literacy involved. Just because it doesn't come in a peer reviewed journal or with a fancy by-line.

Then, of course, you've got people like my mate Han, who's got her PhD and is so heavily into her fandom she's up there with the rest of them. She's not the only one. There's a lot of intelligent stuff going on in fandom. Of course, it's easier to pooh-pooh it all as silly little children getting their knickers in a twist. I don't think they much care what anyone else thinks though.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 6, 2016)

They've created another problem, a worse version of the 'Jon Snow' issue, in that Negan's victim will not be shooting as much of season 7, will be in other places while the rest of the cast are in Georgia and may even be casted for other roles, many will ask what the point was.


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> They've created another problem, a worse version of the 'Jon Snow' issue, in that Negan's victim will not be shooting as much of season 7, will be in other places while the rest of the cast are in Georgia and may even be casted for other roles, many will ask what the point was.



Hardly a major problem for a series. If there only is a corpse to shoot they often shot that bit at the end of the previous season or they just use a dummy. If there is more to shoot, then they hire that actor for a guest role, like they would any other actor who only appears in one episode. Actors for TV series have it in their contract for when they have to be available.

I have a funny feeling 



Spoiler



Aaron could be the one. He didn't feature much as a character this season and then he ended up on a mission with most of the main cast. And they've already killed off one gay character this season why not get rid of them all. 



From what I've been lead to believe this is also very different from the 'Jon Snow issue'.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 6, 2016)

Reno said:


> Hardly a major problem. If there only is a corpse to shoot they often shot that bit at the end of the previous season or they just use a dummy. If there is more to shoot, then they hire that actor for a guest role, like they would any other actor who only appears in one episode. Actors for TV series have it in their contract for when they have to be available.
> 
> From what I've been lead to believe this is also very different from the 'Jon Snow issue'.



I think you've missed my point somewhat. They have utilised a cliffhanger ending that can be figured out months before the next episode airs (because a particular person will not be needed for as much shooting as the rest of the cast), robbing it of any point and serving only to irritate fans. 

I'm not personally tearing my hair out, but anyone can see that it was a bad choice not to follow through with the whole scene and have the audience live with the possible ramifications throughout the Season break.

Otherwise I think this season has been very strong, plenty of character development and shifting relationships, plus Rocket launcher


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Most of the arguments against it I've seen are to do with the length of the episode being a pointless extension for no other reason than to sell more advertising space, and the type of cliffhanger being a cynical ploy to ensure people watch the next season. Which, tbf, is what cliffhangers are in a cultural marketplace (they're rarely about good writing).
> 
> Fan culture is really interesting. When it comes to tv shows, these people are practicing what 3 or 4 years at university will teach you on a literature course. And they're constantly getting feedback, learning, and practicing some more. There's no more entitlement or rabidness than there is at your average football game. They're invested, they want 'their team' to do well, emotions get heated sometimes. I see no problem with that. But what is so often missed (or misunderstood) about fandom is the level of cultural awareness and literacy involved. Just because it doesn't come in a peer reviewed journal or with a fancy by-line.
> 
> Then, of course, you've got people like my mate Han, who's got her PhD and is so heavily into her fandom she's up there with the rest of them. She's not the only one. There's a lot of intelligent stuff going on in fandom. Of course, it's easier to pooh-pooh it all as silly little children getting their knickers in a twist. I don't think they much care what anyone else thinks though.



You've put your finger on why football appeals to me as little as any rabid fandom, so not a useful analogy. I find any sort of mob culture alarming and when I find myself around chanting football fans, all I want is to get as far away as fast as I can.

I don't doubt that many of these rabid fans are intelligent. I suppose a vast majority of people always has to conform to some sort of majority. What's of course ironic about the whole "geek" culture is that what was once the underdog has now become the dominant force in popular culture and yet these people still behave like they are on some adventurous outpost of culture and that they are hard done by. And they belive its their right to change that culture to their expectations which ranges from social media hissy fits to death and rape threats against critics who didn't praise their cultural fetish object to the heavens. I know that there is a lot of benign academia on Buffy, Star Wars and whatnot but a lot of this super-fan culture strikes me as at best childish and at worst deeply sinister.


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> I think you've missed my point somewhat. They have utilised a cliffhanger ending that can be figured out months before the next episode airs (because a particular person will not be needed for as much shooting as the rest of the cast), robbing it of any point and serving only to irritate fans.
> 
> I'm not personally tearing my hair out, but anyone can see that it was a bad choice not to follow through with the whole scene and have the audience live with the possible ramifications throughout the Season break.
> 
> Otherwise I think this season has been very strong, plenty of character development and shifting relationships, plus Rocket launcher


Ah ok, I thought you were worried about the logistics, but you meant media leaks.

Unlike a lot of people I never read what's coming up in the season of a show, so I didn't watch this with any preconceptions. Apparently a lot of people felt "mislead" from earlier reports. Having grown up on the trashy prime time soaps of the 80s like Dallas or Dynasty, these type of cliff-hangers, where you don't know who survived the last couple of minutes, were obligatory for the end of every season, usually to protect against costly contract renegotiations. And I take this as seriously. It happened and five minutes later I've forgotten about it and I'll watch something else. I still don't get the hand wringing over another TV cliffhanger.


----------



## baffled (Apr 6, 2016)

In a season where they had Glenn miraculously survive a zombie hoard and Daryl survive a point blank shooting the cliffhanger just felt like one cheap trick too far.


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2016)

SPOILERS:

On a different note, is anybody actually invested in the Abraham/Rosita/Sasha love triangle ? I never cared much for Abraham and Rosita in the first place and would quite happily see them become zombie chomp. I like Sasha though, it's beyond me what she would see in a block of wood with a ridiculous hairstyle.

I wished they wouldn't have gotten rid of Denise yet, especially after they made her deliver her own eulogy. Love that actress, she was great on Nurse Jackie and wished she'd hung around for longer.

And they are exiling Carol again, which is always a bad idea, because she's become the show's most interesting and entertaining character. I don't want her to have some major crisis of conscience and disappear from the show for ages, I want her to stay a cookie baking badass.

Taking out Rick's love interest, her two annoying sons and Carl's eye in one swoop was pretty spectacular though. For a while I honestly thought that must have been a dream sequence, so the show can still surprise with its ruthlessness.

(Watched the whole lot over the last two nights, so was catching up)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Haven't looked at the thread #spoilers , I've just binge watched season 5 on Amazon Prime , enjoyed it although the last episode left me a little deflated .


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Haven't looked at the thread #spoilers , I've just binge watched season 5 on Amazon Prime , enjoyed it although the last episode left me a little deflated .


Aw, I liked Pete getting his comeuppance.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Aw, I liked Pete getting his comeuppance.


I did like that tbf , I was expecting more out of the finale


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 6, 2016)

Abraham is a comic character brought to life with some added depth recently, and very entertaining, helps that I love the actor since Band of Brothers though perhaps. 

Rosita started off as eye candy but has become much better, I think she's got a way to go yet.


----------



## FNG (Apr 6, 2016)

Felt this season lacked a proper concientious character that could act as a brake to ricks impulsiveness.morgan clearly laked the moral authority of dale herscel or tyrese since everyone pretty much ignored his counsel besides no one likes a screw especially a self appointed one. 
Now all the nuanced flawed characters have become infallible stone cold killers engaged in one long tortuous bromance.
 I find it hard to root for ricks  crew since their "negotiations" with hilltop concluded with them shaking down the hapless Gregory as ruthlessly as the saviours had, making the conflict a turf war between two criminal protection enterprises.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2016)

Gregory was a prick. Didn't mind him being shaken down at all.
But I sort of see your point.


----------



## red & green (Apr 6, 2016)

Apart form the original characters I can't remember who most of the others are


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2016)

FNG said:


> Felt this season lacked a proper concientious character that could act as a brake to ricks impulsiveness.morgan clearly laked the moral authority of dale herscel or tyrese since everyone pretty much ignored his counsel besides no one likes a screw especially a self appointed one.
> Now all the nuanced flawed characters have become infallible stone cold killers engaged in one long tortuous bromance.
> I find it hard to root for ricks  crew since their "negotiations" with hilltop concluded with them shaking down the hapless Gregory as ruthlessly as the saviours had, making the conflict a turf war between two criminal protection enterprises.



Rick has become less impulsive and has regained some of his sanity, so that character isn't as necessary right now. I don't have a problem with Rick's crew basically being the villains in certain situations, isn't the whole point that this world will turn you into that if you want yo survive ? Anti-heroes have been the thing in serialised TV since The Sopranos. Gregory seemed a bit sleazy and it's Maggie who he kept eyeing up who shakes him down on behalf of the crew, so there was some justice to that.

My problem with the show at this point is that it's becoming repetitive and the characters keep coming across the same situations.


----------



## FNG (Apr 6, 2016)

If they were just shaking down Gregory that would be one thing,but impoverishing a whole community because their leader is a bit Bill Clinton? playing devils advocate here but Maggies offer to get rid of the saviour benefits the average citizen of hilltop how exactly?
Materialistically they are replacing one set of armed goons they give half their shit to for another, nothings really changed and since they aren't really helping i didnt feel inclined to root for them.

 Kirkman was setting up this moral dilemma as mentioned in the post season debriefing that it was a major part of the season arc to blur the lines between rick and negans crew.if Negans POV had been featured since series one people would be rooting for them against ricks upstarts.

point taken about anti hero's but for me the most interesting aspects are the characters struggling to retain their humanity in an inhumane world,without that there's just an interchangeable series of action figures whose survival is inconsequential.


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2016)

FNG said:


> If they were just shaking down Gregory that would be one thing,but impoverishing a whole community because their leader is a bit Bill Clinton? playing devils advocate here but Maggies offer to get rid of the saviour benefits the average citizen of hilltop how exactly?
> Materialistically they are replacing one set of armed goons they give half their shit to for another, nothings really changed and since they aren't really helping i didnt feel inclined to root for them.
> 
> Kirkman was setting up this moral dilemma as mentioned in the post season debriefing that it was a major part of the season arc to blur the lines between rick and negans crew.if Negans POV had been featured since series one people would be rooting for them against ricks upstarts.
> ...



I find all of that a little high minded considering the situation the Rick's group find themselves in. They are low on food and Jesus, who is from Hilltop, invites them to get into trade with the Hilldrop people and that's what they do. They aren't stealing food. And then they make an advantageous deal with a former finance big shot who is a bit of a twat and  with a community with whom they may have entered an alliance had things not gone pear shaped. They were replacing a bunch of psychopaths who regularly kill members of the Hilltop group for giggles with themselves, who we can presume wouldn't be so ruthless, which strikes me as a plus if you are someone who can't protect themselves in a deadly world. The Hilltop people can't fight, Rick's group can and that's what they offer. Doesn't mean they are losing their humanity there and then. Nearly everybody is compromised in that world and the ones who aren't always die. After a few years that would have an effect on you.

The series deals with the toll the violence takes on essentially decent people quite a bit and battered-housewife-turned-badass Carol now seem so to have some sort of breakdown as a result.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 6, 2016)

Also Rick's group weren't asking for the same deal as The Saviours, just half right then as a one off and then they'd trade normally.


----------



## baffled (Apr 6, 2016)

Reno said:


> My problem with the show at this point is that it's becoming repetitive and the characters keep coming across the same situations.



Can see Negan being a problem not just for Rick and co but the show as a whole, he's been portrayed as being very powerful with what looks to be a small army behind him so when/if Rick's lot defeat him you wonder where they go next.

I know the comics are ongoing but the show is going to need a goal soon (what the hell that is in a zombie apocalypse I don't know, apart from surviving obviously)


----------



## FNG (Apr 6, 2016)

Reno said:


> I find all of that a little high minded considering the situation the Rick's group find themselves in. They are low on food and Jesus, who is from Hilltop, invites them to get into trade with the Hilldrop people and that's what they do. They aren't stealing food. And then they make an advantageous deal with a former finance big shot who is a bit of a twat and  with a community with whom they may have entered an alliance had things not gone pear shaped. They were replacing a bunch of psychopaths who regularly kill members of the Hilltop group for giggles with themselves, who we can presume wouldn't be so ruthless, which strikes me as a plus if you are someone who can't protect themselves in a deadly world. The Hilltop people can't fight, Rick's group can and that's what they offer. Doesn't mean they are losing their humanity there and then. Nearly everybody is compromised in that world and the ones who aren't always die. After a few years that would have an effect on you.
> 
> The series deals with the toll the violence takes on essentially decent people quite a bit and battered-housewife-turned-badass Carol now seem so on have some sort of breakdown as a result.



It's not been a gradual transition has it though Glen post dumpster has been a ghost faced killer, he's faced death and taken life before but he's always retained a sense of compassion that's noticibly absent this half season. How about father Gabriel being left in charge to man the fort despite the fact the last time he was left in charge of anything he killed his congregation,why cause by killing a wolf he proved his worth to the crew. You find it realistic to me it smacks of bad story telling.


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2016)

FNG said:


> It's not been a gradual transition has it though Glen post dumpster has been a ghost faced killer, he's faced death and taken life before but he's always retained a sense of compassion that's noticibly absent this half season. How about father Gabriel being left in charge to man the fort despite the fact the last time he was left in charge of anything he killed his congregation,why cause by killing a wolf he proved his worth to the crew. You find it realistic to me it smacks of bad story telling.


I'm not going to argue that the writing for the show is consistent, it's never been. That's a different issue though.


----------



## FNG (Apr 6, 2016)

well its central to why I don't like the tonal shift,call it high minded if you like you can't even concede that Rick taking on the saviours without even the most rudimental reconaisence of the saviours numbers was impetuous,


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2016)

Reno said:


> I'm not going to argue that the writing for the show is consistent, it's never been. That's a different issue though.


The writing is consistent. 

They constantly get caught or killed because they were jabbering like fish wives whilst in the wild.


----------



## Redeyes (Apr 19, 2016)

Anyone watching series 2 of Fear The Walking Dead? It's on episode 2 at the moment...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 19, 2016)

Redeyes said:


> Anyone watching series 2 of Fear The Walking Dead? It's on episode 2 at the moment...


Watched the first one of the new series. Will be interested to see how it develops. The first episode seemed to cram quite a lot in.


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2016)

Redeyes said:


> Anyone watching series 2 of Fear The Walking Dead? It's on episode 2 at the moment...


I'm downloading it and will watch it once it's done. I watched the very brief first season. It seems to be generally hated by fans and critics but I thought it was watchable enough. The first two seasons of The Walking Dead weren't that great either. The biggest problem is that it's supposed to be a prequel series, but then the zombie apocalypse happens pretty fast in the first season and now the situation isn't different enough from the original series. I read that much of season 2 takes place on a boat, which makes sense if you want to get away from zombies and but which could be rather boring. And the characters aren't exactly riveting.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 24, 2016)

Well....I just finished it. I was underwhelmed.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 31, 2016)

Redeyes said:


> Anyone watching series 2 of Fear The Walking Dead? It's on episode 2 at the moment...



Recently finished the first series and am 4 eps into the second. 

What I like best about any zombie related tale is the initial societal breakdown, and so I've really enjoyed FTWD so far as it took it's time to show that happen. Rumours of an infection, odd incidents reported of police killing folk. In the unlikely event of a zombie holocaust, there'd be a tipping point when you realise there's no point going to work the next day. When that happens you'd have to enter a completely new mindset. Then the military get involved, and when they leave, then it's survival time. FTWD did that quite well and while the characters aren't great, (why is there always an annoying teenage girl in a lot of US TV shows?), I quite like it's slower pace compared to TWD, although overall the chracters in TWD are much more engaging. Travis though from FTWD is a dead ringer for a guy I worked with.

The boat in series 2 is a very nice boat, that was a tad lucky, probably some producer lent it to them.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2016)

I'd watch Fear the Walking Dead but I'd rather punch myself in the testicles repeatedly. I do have a question, when did the junkie characters dad die?


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 31, 2016)

8den said:


> I'd watch Fear the Walking Dead but I'd rather punch myself in the testicles repeatedly. I do have a question, when did the junkie characters dad die?



I don't think he was ever a character, (unless you mean the guy that is sort of his step-dad, Travis, in which case he's still alive in ep4 and I don't want to know if he dies so no spoilers please anyone!!!) and on IMDB I can't see a cast member that played him, so not part of the plot it seems, never saw him, don't remember him being mentioned.


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2016)

8den said:


> I'd watch Fear the Walking Dead but I'd rather punch myself in the testicles repeatedly. I do have a question, when did the junkie characters dad die?


Six years before the start of the series.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2016)

Reno said:


> Six years before the start of the series.



No wait step dad, the one who had the ridiculous scene with the snipers


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2016)

8den said:


> No wait step dad, the one who had the ridiculous scene with the snipers


His step dad is the male lead. If you want to know these things, Wikipedia, IMDb or series specific fan wikis are your friend. It's all researchable within a minute.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2016)

Reno said:


> His step dad is the male lead. If you want to know these things, Wikipedia, IMDb or series specific fan wikis are your friend. It's all researchable within a minute.



I'm not that bothered, I watched a few minutes last night and it wasn't engaging I was just curious.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2016)

Season 6 will be on Netflix on September 15  can finally catch up


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2016)

8den said:


> I'm not that bothered, I watched a few minutes last night and it wasn't engaging I was just curious.


It's not great but I find it watchable enough in-between seasons of The Walking Dead.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Season 6 will be on Netflix on September 15  can finally catch up



No way! Netflix have it? Awesome!


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2016)

Reno said:


> It's not great but I find it watchable enough in-between seasons of The Walking Dead.



As someone else pointed out they missed a trick with the time jump into the military compound. It was an interest premise up till then and after that it just became "the walking dead west coast"


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2016)

8den said:


> As someone else pointed out they missed a trick with the time jump into the military compound. It was an interest premise up till then and after that it just became "the walking dead west coast"


I agree, things go to shit way too fast. They probably worried people would tune out if there weren't enough zombies. Season 2 pretty much follows the path layed out by The Walking Dead, though the mysterious rich guy with the ship, introduced by the end of season 1, becomes an interesting character.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2016)

Reno said:


> I agree, things go to shit way too fast. They probably worried people would tune out if there weren't enough zombies. Season 2 pretty much follows the path layed out by The Walking Dead, though the mysterious rich guy with the ship, introduced by the end of season 1, becomes an interesting character.



Deep theoated guy. Didn't buy that he'd be able to do the bribery in prison I think society would be too far gone for that. 

Mind you it's less stupid Than the last ship.


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2016)

8den said:


> Deep theoated guy. Didn't buy that he'd be able to do the bribery in prison I think society would be too far gone for that.
> 
> Mind you it's less stupid Than the last ship.


I think the idea at least was that they thought society wasn't that far gone yet and it wasn't yet at apocalypse level.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2016)

Reno said:


> I think the idea at least was that they thought society wasn't that far gone yet and it wasn't yet at apocalypse level.



Again I think then they missed times everything, if you're all living inside a military compound surrounded by zombies it's pretty much at the apocalypse level. It's just a shame they jumped forward to that. 

Much like the original walking dead having Rick in the coma and missing the fall of society. 

I sort of felt FWA would delve into these first few days weeks and months but they drove right past it


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2016)

Well that was fucking brutal


----------



## Gromit (Oct 24, 2016)

.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 24, 2016)

strung out said:


> Well that was fucking brutal



Great start to the new season. 
I thought it was going to be straight forward but they managed to make it very disturbing.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 24, 2016)

Jam sandwich anyone?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2016)

Really fucking brutal. Had a little cry. 
That was just... horrible.


----------



## 8den (Oct 24, 2016)

I haven't seen it and just had it spoilt for me. 



Spoiler



Sorry Glen had to die, dude's been on borrowed time since he survived that Dumpster bullshit.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 24, 2016)

Reminded me of Funny Games


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 24, 2016)

That was harrowing. This season is going to be bloody.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 24, 2016)

Just watched it.

IMO, Glenn escaped.


----------



## starfish (Oct 24, 2016)

Rough episode.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 24, 2016)

Standing comment before we watch an episode -  "nothing good happens in The Walking Dead". 

Even by those standards, Jesus. 

When the happiest part of the episode is that a father didn't axe-maim his own son, you know shit's gone south.


----------



## 8den (Oct 24, 2016)

That was just unpleasant.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 24, 2016)

I knew it was going to happen but Im nevertheless pleased I've gone from "Negan's" pretty cool" to "I can't fucking WAIT for his uppance to come" in one episode.
So as far as that episode goes, breaking Rick and making me angry, job done.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2016)

I kind of hate people who still love Negan. They must literally have no soul.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 24, 2016)

that was fucking hardcore. good tho!


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 25, 2016)

I've never been so shocked and sickened by a tv show. I felt quite scared at one point! 
My heart lunged when they turned on Daryl...I actually shouted out for him to shut up and ignore what was going on......but Daryl being Daryl, like that's going to happen!

Amazing acting, again! Rick looks so broken - God help Negan* 


*he was so lovely in p.s. I love you


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2016)

They obviously filmed everyone getting clubbed so that no one could say ah well we know who dies cause we saw them film it and so and so was clubbed to death. 

I kinda like the fact that rather than leave that footage on the cutting room floor, like most do, they used it as him imagining what will happen should he not co-operate.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 25, 2016)

I kept thinking it was Rick's hand that was going to come off with that axe.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 25, 2016)

Gromit said:


> They obviously filmed everyone getting clubbed so that no one could say ah well we know who dies cause we saw them film it and so and so was clubbed to death.



http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-walking-dead-has-reportedly-filmed-death-scenes-for-1782172267


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-walking-dead-has-reportedly-filmed-death-scenes-for-1782172267


It's a no brainer thing to do. Pretty standard these days. 

That article saying that they've gone to craaaaazy lengths is stoopid.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 25, 2016)

Lots of controversy rumbling on about this one, with some people saying they've gone too far and are never going to watch it again.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Lots of controversy rumbling on about this one, with some people saying they've gone too far and are never going to watch it again.


That's hilarious.

Two people were off'd. Just two. 

We've had episodes where way more died. Usually for having loud chats whilst stumbling around the most dangerous places imaginable.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 25, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Lots of controversy rumbling on about this one, with some people saying they've gone too far and are never going to watch it again.


The rumbling is just the sound of knees jerking. I've said the same about three times with Thrones and yet when the next week rolls around...


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2016)

Just watched some reaction videos on youtube and realised those of us who watched at 9pm on Fox had some shots cut 

One of them was Glenn's final fucking words to Maggie, the other was showing his destroyed head and twitching hand.

Fairly important shots, what the fuck Fox?


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 25, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Just watched some reaction videos on youtube and realised those of us who watched at 9pm on Fox had some shots cut
> 
> One of them was Glenn's final fucking words to Maggie, the other was showing his destroyed head and twitching hand.
> 
> Fairly important shots, what the fuck Fox?


I had no idea it was cut for telly. We watched it on NowTV and saw all of that. Bloody hell, Fox


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 25, 2016)

The US frequently censor their shows in comparison to what we get shown in the UK.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> The US frequently censor their shows in comparison to what we get shown in the UK.



Other way round, US got the full violence, UK cut some scenes.

US audiences are fine with blood and murder, they just freak out over a nipple.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Just watched some reaction videos on youtube and realised those of us who watched at 9pm on Fox had some shots cut
> 
> One of them was Glenn's final fucking words to Maggie, the other was showing his destroyed head and twitching hand.
> 
> Fairly important shots, what the fuck Fox?


I downloaded it via Sky on demand and missed nothing. No cuts.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I downloaded it via Sky on demand and missed nothing. No cuts.



Will probably torrent or do the same in future.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2016)

Maybe pizza wasn't the best choice of dinner to be eating while watching that....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 25, 2016)

Just watched it. That was bloody grim. Not sure if I enjoyed it or not yet.


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 25, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I downloaded it via Sky on demand and missed nothing. No cuts.



As did I. Sky On Demand is great for avoiding long ad breaks and, as it turns out, for seeing the complete episode, disturbing as it was!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 25, 2016)

Luckily I watched the uncut version at 2:30 am. But how the hell could they cut out Glenn's last words to Maggie in the repeat? That's pretty much the most important line of the episode. (And the bit that keeps making me want to cry every time I remember it.) 

Now I'm going to worry that they're cutting stuff out every week. They obviously don't give a shit how important the dialogue is.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 25, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Just watched some reaction videos on youtube and realised those of us who watched at 9pm on Fox had some shots cut
> 
> One of them was Glenn's final fucking words to Maggie, the other was showing his destroyed head and twitching hand.
> 
> Fairly important shots, what the fuck Fox?



Noooooo! I didn't realise this thread includes spoilers. Oh crap.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Noooooo! I didn't realise this thread includes spoilers. Oh crap.



It shouldn't contain spoilers without a spoiler tag.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 25, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It shouldn't contain spoilers without a spoiler tag.



Well, I shouldn't have come on this thread. Didn't see any spoiler alerts. Goddamit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, I shouldn't have come on this thread. Didn't see any spoiler alerts. Goddamit.



I dont click here til after I've watched the eps just out of caution....


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 25, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I dont click here til after I've watched the eps just out of caution....



Wise move. don't know what I was thinking...


----------



## starfish (Oct 25, 2016)

Watched it on Fox so disappointed with their censorship. Will watch the rest of the series via ShowBox from now on.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Noooooo! I didn't realise this thread includes spoilers. Oh crap.



Sorry, but the episode did air yesterday in the UK, I nearly clicked on this thread during the day before I remembered there was earlier showings, close call.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Wise move. don't know what I was thinking...



It's not as if anyone got beat to death with barbed baseball bat.....


Oh....hang on...


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2016)

Well, we watched it last night. Still traumatised. It's managed to surpass (in terms of grimmess) the abbatoir scene in Terminus.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 26, 2016)

I really miss the Governor. All he did was keep gross heads in tanks, his zombie daughter chained up in a cupboard, and kill one tiny, measly beloved father figure.
Simple times.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 26, 2016)

I miss the Governor too. He was fun. 

Negan is more anti-hero than villain, I'm finding him too likeable.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2016)

Jeffrey Dean Morgan is clearly having a ball with this character!


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 26, 2016)

Awful quality, but alternate scene in which Maggie bites it (assuming part of the series of death scenes filmed to throw off spoilers) - 



Also, it's Thomas Wayne murdering Martha Wayne, poor Bruce


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm finding him incredibly positive. Like, RIck and Daryl killed a ton of his men yet he's so light hearted.
I think he will grow on a lot of haters.

What made the Governor so cool was that he was quite panto/ hammy.
Thinking back, he was very ridiculous (his fish tanks, acquisition of a nerdy scientist etc).

Rick is too serious. Guy needs to lighten up. And Maggie too, always whinging.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I'm finding him incredibly positive. Like, RIck and Daryl killed a ton of his men yet he's so light hearted.
> I think he will grow on a lot of haters.
> 
> What made the Governor so cool was that he was quite panto/ hammy.
> ...



That's exactly what the group should have told her at the close of the ep - "hey, whiny Maggie, lighten up ffs"


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 26, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> That's exactly what the group should have told her at the close of the ep - "hey, whiny Maggie, lighten up ffs"



Yep...also, it was her whinging that got them in this mess in the first place.
No wondered she was so upset by the end of the last episode.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2016)

So we gonna get weeks of people being a bit stroppy now cos they got a whoopin'?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So we gonna get weeks of people being a bit stroppy now cos they got a whoopin'?



There will be blood. Eventually.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 26, 2016)

If they give us five weeks of Morgan and Carol merrily faffing around with a bunch of strangers I don't give a shit about before telling us what's happening with Daryl I will be pissed off.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 26, 2016)

No spoilers but I'm looking forward to Carol and Morgan's story, based on the trailers anyway.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 26, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I really miss the Governor. All he did was keep gross heads in tanks, his zombie daughter chained up in a cupboard, and kill one tiny, measly beloved father figure.
> Simple times.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2016)

It was very gripping, but not really any more distressing, disturbing or gory than some of the stuff that's gone before. Only really in the last 10 minutes was there space to feel the emotional consequences. Might have experienced it differently if I'd watched without knowing some of the stuff that was going to happen.

From what I've seen so far The Governor > Negan.  Gov was more rounded, Negan more comic book, though hopefully they flesh him out, make him more human.


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 30, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It was very gripping, but not really any more distressing, disturbing or gory than some of the stuff that's gone before. Only really in the last 10 minutes was there space to feel the emotional consequences. Might have experienced it differently if I'd watched without knowing some of the stuff that was going to happen.
> 
> From what I've seen so far The Governor > Negan.  Gov was more rounded, Negan more comic book, though hopefully they flesh him out, make him more human.


If it follows the comic book line they will do and recover Rick's character to the bad-ass bastard as usual.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2016)

Rip his fucking throat out, Ricky boy.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Yata (Oct 31, 2016)

when Abraham's eye didn't pop out i knew they'd be killing another, there's no way they'd leave the eye thing out. 

more laid back episode this week, think Ezekiel my favourite new character this season, Negan very "meh" and he should not be using a gun!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2016)

Ezekiel's lovely. So nice to have a leader who is a good man for a change.
And that boy Morgan's teaching to fight is much too nice to last long. 

Don't eat any of the meat, Daryl. :/


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 1, 2016)

That felt positively cheerful, much needed.

King Ezekiel getting a great entrance to the show and I also like his overly happy henchman (Jerry?) 

I'm sure it'll all go to shit and lots of these nice people will die, but for the moment that was a good character episode, especially glad to see Morgan taking the middle ground between kill-crazy and pacifist, and Carol playing her happy housewife act again (at least until Ezekiel rumbled her).

Of all the things I thought I wanted from this show, knights on horseback in a battle and a fucking Tiger tearing into walkers is right up there now.

Loved the fattening up of the pigs for Negan with Zombies, doubt it does any damage infection-wise (animals don't seem to contract the walker virus and I imagine cooking the meat probably makes it safe-ish), but is clever in that it saves them utilising valuable resources.

Looks like the early part of the series is going to jump between characters for a few episodes, so we might not get much of the Glenn / Abraham fallout for a little while.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2016)

Did they ever make it clear whether eating Bob's 'tainted' leg would have actually infected the terminus people? I know they spat it out in fear, but I don't think we really know whether eating walker meat, or eating an animal who has eaten walker meat, makes you ill.
Hope it bloody does.
(And that they wouldn't give Daryl meat, anyway.)


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 2, 2016)

King Ezekiel is lovely, if a little eccentric, but that adds to his charm - please don't let him be a lying, cold hearted killer  we need his lightness to balance  Negan's darkness.

Please don't let Shiva be killed, it would break me....she is beautiful, loyal and faithful and I fell in love with her instantly, that deepened when we learned their history together...added to that I want to tickle her belly and snuggle up to her . It would be a bonus if she ripped Negan's throat out!

I hope Carol gets her finger out this season and stops fannying round with her conscience, Rick needs her!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 2, 2016)

At least you'd have someplace to go should you want some pot during the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## maomao (Nov 5, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> At least you'd have someplace to go should you want some pot during the zombie apocalypse.


?Cause he's black and got dredds he smokes weed? Are you posting from the 1970s?

I enjoyed that. I wasn't looking forward to an episode of sobbing Alexandrians and Rick promising them all he's going to fix it. I'm still not but hopefully an episode's break will allow them to dial down the misery a notch. And as a comic cunt I was very happy to see Ezekiel and that the actor's nailed it.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 7, 2016)

what was that photo that was given to Daryl meant to be - couldn't make it out on my TV...?


----------



## maomao (Nov 7, 2016)

electroplated said:


> what was that photo that was given to Daryl meant to be - couldn't make it out on my TV...?


I'm pretty sure it was either Glenn or Abraham's mashed up head.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 7, 2016)

maomao said:


> I'm pretty sure it was either Glenn or Abraham's mashed up head.



Oh FFS! Didn't even think of that possibility!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2016)

Yeah, it was Glenn's.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2016)

Wasn't Abraham the zombie that had a bucket on his head then they removed it for Daryl to see?


----------



## maomao (Nov 8, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Wasn't Abraham the zombie that had a bucket on his head then they removed it for Daryl to see?



Pretty sure last we saw of Abraham he didn't have much of a head left. And both bodies were left behind, Maggie was trying to carry Glenn's. Don't think becoming a zombie was a possibility for either of them.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm really enjoying Jeffrey Dean Morgan's portrayal of Negan, he's like a hyper-violent frat boy, but it's unrealistic even within the rules of Walking Dead universe that none of his men have killed him when his guard was down. Especially if he's taking their wives / gfs for his harem.

Good episode though, I always like seeing the other side of things compared to 'our' group, and that torture was conveyed really well.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2016)

They're brainwashed I guess. No one killed Hitler either.

But Nazi Germany didn't have Daryl.



(I do talk a load of old shit sometimes.)


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 9, 2016)

Negan..."Who are you"
Daryl ..."Daryl"

 I love that man!


----------



## starfish (Nov 10, 2016)

Thankfully "Easy Street" has now replaced "Rootie Tootie Disco Cutie" as my perpetual earworm.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 10, 2016)

starfish said:


> Thankfully "Easy Street" has now replaced "Rootie Tootie Disco Cutie" as my perpetual earworm.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice bit of Town Called Malice


----------



## badseed (Nov 11, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Nice bit of Town Called Malice


Unusual choice, maybe The Jam will finally crack America.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2016)

I always like the music they use on the Walking Dead.

Well, aside from Daryl's torture song, obviously.


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 14, 2016)

I finished the second series of Fear The Walking dead last night, anyone else finish this..? It didn't seem to finish at a resolution at all. Wikipedia mentions a new web-series, supposedly started last month, but, plot-wise, it doesn't mention picking up where season 2 left off, which seemed mid-plot.........was that it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2016)

What a dull episode. Negan lite....Jesus gone soft...and one eyed coral on skates....

Shit.


----------



## maomao (Nov 23, 2016)

It was a little dull but that was a nice punch from Maggie there.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2016)

They always seem to start off seasons with these spread out bottle episodes then bring the characters together half way through, I think it's a budget thing to afford the later, bigger episodes.

Wasn't action packed, but glad we got to see Maggie and Sasha's reactions to what happened and showing us Gregory's way of dealing with the Saviours (which people seem to be annoyed about but I'm not sure what else he was supposed to do, apart from not try and give up Maggie and Sasha like a douche). Stealing Glenn's watch was low as fuck though, surprised he only got hit once for that.

Loving Steven Ogg as Simon, he's basically playing his Trevor Phillips character in real life and it's glorious 

Having a character named Jesus really does make some of the dialogue a bit too cute, but I'll forgive it for bringing us Kung-Fu Jesus



Carl and Enid's story was a bit of levity but mostly dumb (seriously, roller skates in Zombie infested territory? You both deserve to get eaten).


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 23, 2016)

I've been shipping Carl and Enid since forever


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> and one eyed coral on skates


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 23, 2016)

Thought it was an okay episode, though obviously setting up some stupid decisions.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 29, 2016)

Probably the final standalone / 'here's what everyone's been doing' episode last night, nice to see a different location and another community, this one having felt the full force of the Saviours.

Tara is a bit goofy and that made the episode quite light-hearted (for Walking Dead) in places, but not much else happened. Must have been a hell of a walk back to Alexandria 

Glad Heath didn't die (as far as I can tell anyway).

Ready for some more joined up stories now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 29, 2016)

Sand zombies!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 30, 2016)

I enjoyed that last episode, but maybe I have a soft spot for Tara.


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 8, 2016)

Negan was in fine form this week 
It's hard to choose my favourite bit....making Carl expose his socket and asking could he touch it!.......ironing that mans face!....."You are my sunshine my only sunshine, you make me happy when skies are grey"........almost shooting his load when Carl admitted to killing his mum!

As I said, hard to pick my favourite.....No, it wasn't really that hard....my best, toe curling scene was....Negan kissing Judith


----------



## maomao (Dec 8, 2016)

Michonne chanelling Omar was my favourite moment.

Negan is just a bit too over confident and toe-curling right now.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 8, 2016)

Carl is such a twat


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 8, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Carl is such a twat




He is a teenager


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 8, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> He is a teenager



With only one eye 
A multiple zombie killing lunatic father.
A half sister who is forever locked away in a cot on her own.
And a Mounties hat transplanted on his head.
Oh, aye...he killed his own mother, as well.
All in all I think he's got a right to be a twat


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2016)

My favourite bit was Father Gabriel finally telling Spencer he is a tremendous shit.


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 8, 2016)

Spencer needs to be introduced to Lucille!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2016)

That would be nice!


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 8, 2016)

Is it me or is Negan very rational and not that scary?
He looks like a good laugh tbh, someone to have a pint with  (unlike Rick who's a big fucking drip).


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 8, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Carl is such a twat



That whole gang take themselves too seriously.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm pretty scared of Negan to be honest. He is charismatic and kind of funny, and I do like him as a villain, but I don't understand all the people who're saying he's likeable as a person (not you, Virtual Blue - I mean people who seem to think he's a great bloke who's done nothing wrong). He's basically raping about 10 women, while convincing himself they all 'want' to be there. He's disgusting.


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 8, 2016)

zoooo said:


> He is charismatic and kind of funny, and I do like him as a villain.



He's the perfect psychopath. That's what makes him scary in my eyes....he's engaging and swanning around one minute and then smashing your brains out the next, all with that devilish twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 8, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> He's the perfect psychopath. That's what makes him scary in my eyes....he's engaging and swanning around one minute and then smashing your brains out the next, all with that devilish twinkle in his eye.



That's more like the Governor. 
He was unhinged. Scary and unpredictable. His collection of heads, his daughter and the love affair with Andrea.
Bleak.

Maybe it's the way he's played but I'm finding Negan more of a bully than a downright psychopath.
He like an militaristic and wise version of Biff. Very Jock-ish behaviour.
Agreed with zooo - his principles (on rape, courage, loyalty) are messed up. 

I'm just not feeling him as a character, maybe they will develop him further, look into his history.
At least the Governor wasn't so 2-D.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 8, 2016)

Well that was really very underwhelming. TWD is starting to make _The Archers_ look racy. I actually think I prefer _Fear TWD_ and that was a lot of toss.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> He's the perfect psychopath. That's what makes him scary in my eyes....he's engaging and swanning around one minute and then smashing your brains out the next, all with that devilish twinkle in his eye.


Yes, I can't relax at all the whole time he's on screen, as I think another of my favourite characters could be about to die horrifically at any second.



Virtual Blue said:


> Maybe it's the way he's played but I'm finding Negan more of a bully than a downright psychopath.
> He like an militaristic and wise version of Biff. Very Jock-ish behaviour.
> Agreed with zooo - his principles (on rape, courage, loyalty) are messed up.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's a massive bully. I would also like to see a bit of who he was before the apocalypse. I've accidentally heard some spoilers from comics-folk about that (*zips lip*), but who knows if/when any of it will be in the show.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 8, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> That's more like the Governor.
> He was unhinged. Scary and unpredictable. His collection of heads, his daughter and the love affair with Andrea.
> Bleak.



Yeah, I agree.  I get some 'enjoyment' from Negan but he's very cartoon-ish and OTT and played in a scenery-chewing way (reminds me a bit of Frank Booth...).  I definitely preferred the Governor - just felt more real.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2016)

He's not a psychopath. 

He's sociopath. 

A psychopath gets violent angry and kills in rages. 

A sociopath kills because their right and wrong circuits don't mirror society's. It's do as you please because they care not about the feelings of others. Only their own. 

He also has a large streak of sadism and megalomania thrown in for good measure.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 8, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Yeah, I agree.  I get some 'enjoyment' from Negan but he's very cartoon-ish and OTT and played in a scenery-chewing way (reminds me a bit of Frank Booth...).  I definitely preferred the Governor - just felt more real.


The whole Negan "I admire your balls kid" thing is just bad comic book implausible and there's really not much else going on. It's like the script team are zonked out on medicinal grass.


----------



## maomao (Dec 9, 2016)

Gromit said:


> He's not a psychopath.
> 
> He's sociopath.
> 
> ...


Sociopath and psycopath are pretty much synonymous and you have never studied psychology. In fact you haven't even got that from some dodgy article on the internet, you've just out and out made it up.


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 9, 2016)

The Governor was just creepy, driven mad by the loss of his daughter and the need to hold onto her in anyway possible. He gave off an air of sadness and desperation.
Negan, however, is delude of any feelings, other than his own needs. He unsettles me, beguiles me, excites me but most of all, scares me....I like that....I find him a more interesting character....but that probably says more about me than him 

We all have our own ways of interpreting stuff, that's great, at least it shows the writers have done their job and provided us with characters that hold, and stimulate, our interest and imagination.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2016)

maomao said:


> Sociopath and psycopath are pretty much synonymous and you have never studied psychology. In fact you haven't even got that from some dodgy article on the internet, you've just out and out made it up.


Let me guess. You've read a wiki page.


----------



## Yata (Dec 9, 2016)

i think most people that like negan are comic readers hes a lot funnier in the comics i dunno wtf that lean back shit is that JDM keeps doing. also if you are that interested in armchair diagnosing negan with something just go read the Here's Negan spinoffs the first 8 are online theres a bit of insight there but nothing too spoilery imo


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 12, 2016)

I didn't like the Governor, I don't like Negan. Carl should have shot him on sight from the back of the truck, why wait and listen to him after he's battered 2 of your friends' heads in.

I don't like it when zombie based films or TV shows get stuck in one location, move on, keep moving and keep fighting. 

Whilst Daryl is banged up Michonne is my favourite character, she's doing the right thing, get in there girl and chop the fuckers head off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2016)

Negan is comic book bore...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2016)

Last 2 eps have been dull as fuck...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Last 2 eps have been dull as fuck...



Yeah I hate it when that happens.
The pace can be a tad slow and then they just pack as much shit in for last episode.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Yeah I hate it when that happens.
> The pace can be a tad slow and then they just pack as much shit in for last episode.



Budget innit...saving up for something bigger later....

In the meantime we get loads of different storylines (in which hardly anything happens) acting as filler.

Negan's 'toying' has already worn thin. Carl's story is a bit daft at the moment.

Negan should have poked him in the socket.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Budget innit...saving up for something bigger later....
> 
> In the meantime we get loads of different storylines (in which hardly anything happens) acting as filler.
> 
> ...



I've not watched yesterday's episode yet...
I just hope Rick cheers the fuck up - he's been a wuss all season and has turned into a dopey cunt.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2016)

I havent watched yesterdays yet...


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2016)

The season is a bit too leisurely for my liking but it's nowhere near as bad as season 2.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2016)

I loved the mid season finale!


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 12, 2016)

lots of torrents of episode 8 seem to have the end bit after the credit cut off - is there a 720 or 1080 that isn't shit?


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 12, 2016)

mid season finaley was good. but its obvious their rebellion is going to end in tears. it's too soon to be killing off neegan.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> lots of torrents of episode 8 seem to have the end bit after the credit cut off - is there a 720 or 1080 that isn't shit?



kodi it mate.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2016)

donkyboy said:


> mid season finaley was good. but its obvious their rebellion is going to end in tears. it's too soon to be killing off neegan.



I think Negan will be around for ages...
The last super bad guy (the Governor) was around for 2-3 seasons.
Lots of mileage with Negan, we still don't know anything about his past and how he turned out to be such knob (his one liners, was he always like that?).

Also, the guy who played Spencer. What a crap character throughout.


----------



## badseed (Dec 12, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I think Negan will be around for ages...


I agree, he has been built up too much to kill off so soon. Too much revolves around him.

At least the band is back together.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 13, 2016)

Good mid-season finale I thought (although it took too long to get to this point, some of those bottle episodes could have been shared by 2 storylines).

Tense, funny, well acted and interspersed with the kind of quick, offhand violence that Walking Dead excels in.

Didn't really get Michonne's whole plotline, was she just going on a suicide mission to Negan but the female saviour drove her somewhere else? I didn't even realise she killed the woman until I read about it today, must have had the volume too low to hear the silencer pop before Michonne turned the car around.

Spencer was doomed a while ago, but the actor was good at playing a dick who wants to be better but hasn't got it in him, so props for that, it's sometimes a thankless task playing a snide character with few redeeming features (although he gets to go home to Chloe Bennett so I take it all back, the smarmy git).

Best moment of the episode was Rick's face when Negan told him what Carl had done, it was a kind of an angry dad "are you kidding me" glance 

Ready for Carol and Morgan to find out about Glenn, Abraham, etc and revert to more effective team members again, interesting character struggles aside. Also ready to watch a tiger fuck someone up soon


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 13, 2016)

I had completely forgotten about the tiger


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2016)

Surely Ezekiel has trained his tiger to attack on command. Suuurely? Bloody waste if not.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 13, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Surely Ezekiel has trained his tiger to attack on command. Suuurely? Bloody waste if not.



How did he train the tiger to attack on command?
Even circus trainers and zoo keepers get mauled.

Sooner or later, that tiger will kill a kid. Needs to be put down for the sake of the community.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2016)

Why is no one thinking of health and safety in the zombie apocalypse?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 14, 2016)

I look forward to Ezekiel and Jesus teaming up and getting all biblical on The Saviours.


----------



## hendo (Dec 14, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Why is no one thinking of health and safety in the zombie apocalypse?


 nobody ever thinks of cleaning their teeth, that's for sure.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2016)

When did it last rain there?


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 16, 2016)

When they were at the jail I think


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2016)

Maybe that big storm when they hid in the barn.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 16, 2016)

It rained last week only not much happened during it so they didn't put it on TV. It also rained a couple of nights ago but everyone was asleep.


----------



## rekil (Dec 16, 2016)

Winter doesn't happen in the 50 square miles of Georgia they drive around and around in.


----------



## maomao (Dec 16, 2016)

copliker said:


> Winter doesn't happen in the 50 square miles of Georgia they drive around and around in.


There hasn't been a blizzard in Georgia since 1993 and winters are generally mild and dry.

And it must be bigger than 50 square miles because they've been to Atlanta and been to the coast which are well over 200 miles apart.


----------



## rekil (Dec 16, 2016)

maomao said:


> There hasn't been a blizzard in Georgia since 1993 and winters are generally mild and dry.
> 
> And it must be bigger than 50 square miles because they've been to Atlanta and been to the coast which are well over 200 miles apart.





Spoiler







I'm not yet sad enough to want a row about this idiotic show but alright then, zombies should stink really bad especially in the Georgia summer and anyone near them should be puking their guts up, never mind wrassling them.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2016)

copliker said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surely there's enough guts in the show already?


----------



## maomao (Dec 16, 2016)

copliker said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true but I think a strong stomach is a bit of a necessity for anyone making it 2 and a half years (estimate based on baby's appearance) into a zombie apocalypse.

More worrying is the number of zombies still apart at this point. Given that they survive on a diet of dead humans only where the fuck are they getting the energy to keep moving and walking for years?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2016)

maomao said:


> That's true but I think a strong stomach is a bit of a necessity for anyone making it 2 and a half years (estimate based on baby's appearance) into a zombie apocalypse.
> 
> More worrying is the number of zombies still apart at this point. Given that they survive on a diet of dead humans only where the fuck are they getting the energy to keep moving and walking for years?



Don't they snack on animals as well? Maybe the virus in them is constantly mutating; it seems to have a real will to survive...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 16, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Why is no one thinking of health and safety in the zombie apocalypse?



That is a good question.

Negan and the Saviours were organised to have a (spread) sheet of all weaponry in Alexandria, why can't Ezekiel at least have a safety harness on he tiger?


----------



## rekil (Dec 16, 2016)

maomao said:


> That's true but I think a strong stomach is a bit of a necessity for anyone making it 2 and a half years (estimate based on baby's appearance) into a zombie apocalypse.
> 
> More worrying is the number of zombies still apart at this point. Given that they survive on a diet of dead humans only where the fuck are they getting the energy to keep moving and walking for years?


Infinite supplies of petrol and the refusal to use radios other than mickey mouse walkie talkies. They should use quadricycles to get around, like the bugsy malone cars, or golf carts.


----------



## maomao (Dec 16, 2016)

copliker said:


> Infinite supplies of petrol and the refusal to use radios other than mickey mouse walkie talkies. They should use quadricycles to get around, like the bugsy malone cars, or golf carts.


Petrol's fair enough really. There'd be lakes of the stuff available with only a fraction of a percent of the population left. And The Kingdom are already starting to use horses.


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 16, 2016)

Petrol goes off


----------



## rekil (Dec 16, 2016)

maomao said:


> Petrol's fair enough really. There'd be lakes of the stuff available with only a fraction of a percent of the population left. And The Kingdom are already starting to use horses.


Doesn't petrol go to shit after a period? I bet preppers get into a right rage over this nonsense. The kingdom, oh dear - a couple of years and normal people start bowing and scraping to some chancer? Nah. There's a bit where he says something like "in times of crisis people look to a strong leader" which sums up the politics of the show. They can't imagine any social organisation other than ones ruled by vaudeville strongmen, apart from alexandria and its useless liberal pussies, and maybe the women only place tbf. By all means let's have some freaky post apocalyptic cult shit but mix it up a bit.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm only on end of season 2 but love it!


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 3, 2017)

Who do those boots belong to!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 7, 2017)

Heading up to season 4...god knows how many I'll get through today...grey, cold and rainy outside...snug, warm and cosy here...bloody loving it! This weather is made for box sets.


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2017)

Wasn't a huge fan of the last stretch of the series and the especially not of Jeffrey Dean Morgan's OTT performance as Negan. I find him hugely irritating in this. The whole thing has become hugely repetitive. Find shelter, have it threatened by and get into war with the local psycho tyrant, well liked character dies horribly, repeat. Glenn's death was very "torture porn" and it cast a spell over the season which made it just depressing rather than exciting.

I don't understand why they don't flee under the circumstances, they've been on the move often enough. Surely in this post apocalyptic world the Saviours don't have the resources to track them if they get away and the series even introduced us to another community who did manage to flee and who weren't even that far. Carol seems to be the only smart one of the lot.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 21, 2017)

Reno said:


> Wasn't a huge fan of the last stretch of the series and the especially not of Jeffrey Dean Morgan's OTT performance as Negan. I find him hugely irritating in this. The whole thing has become hugely repetitive. Find shelter, have it threatened by and get into war with the local psycho tyrant, well liked character dies horribly, repeat. Glenn's death was very "torture porn" and it cast a spell over the season which made it just depressing rather than exciting.



I didn't think Glenn's death was any more graphic than usual for TWD.

The show does have problems with repetition, but I'm not sure where else they could go with it.  Also, I think they are trying something a little different with the discovery of other friendly groups, so that it could eventually be about proper rebuilding.


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I didn't think Glenn's death was any more graphic than usual for TWD.
> 
> The show does have problems with repetition, but I'm not sure where else they could go with it.  Also, I think they are trying something a little different with the discovery of other friendly groups, so that it could eventually be about proper rebuilding.



Did you watch the uncut version or the censored one shown on British TV ? I've never seen anything like it on a TV show and I'm a fan of the horror genre, so I've seen a lot.



Spoiler



First Glenn gets his head bashed in for several seconds till his left eye pops out. Then several minutes pass with Glenn wheezing in agony while Negan has his speech of what he has done to him and what state he is in to add maximum emotional distress to the physical one. The camera lingers on Glenn's mutilated face and the horror of those who love him and before Negan finally finishes him off and completely smashes his skull to a pulp an awful lot of time passes.


 What in the series was comparable to this ?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 21, 2017)

Reno said:


> Did you watch the uncut version or the censored one shown on British TV ? I've never seen anything like it on a TV show and I'm a fan of the horror genre, so I've seen a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watched it on Amazon, which I'm sure has the uncut episode.  Most of the head bashing is done at a distance or off screen IIRC.  I just didn't think it was any more gruesome or shocking than usual TWD, and it's a good bit off many recent hardcore horror films.  Okay, a moment I remember standing out for me was the shooting of Carol's zombified daughter in S2.  To see a kid (even a zombie one) shot repeatedly is something of a mainstream taboo (IMO).


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2017)

Reno said:


> Did you watch the uncut version or the censored one shown on British TV ? I've never seen anything like it on a TV show and I'm a fan of the horror genre, so I've seen a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not always the physical gore that gets people though. Some people might have found Carl having to kill his mum much more gruesome.


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Is it me or is Negan very rational and not that scary?
> He looks like a good laugh tbh, someone to have a pint with  (unlike Rick who's a big fucking drip).


It's just you! 


Virtual Blue said:


> I miss the Governor too. He was fun.
> 
> Negan is more anti-hero than villain, I'm finding him too likeable.


Negan is not an anti-hero and I find him about as likeable as a sadistic concentration camp guard. 

Jeffrey Dean Morgan has charisma as an actor, he often gets cast as romantic leads, but the way the character is conceived is a teenager's idea of what's a cool villain or at least that's how he sees himself. I think the smarmy self-awareness with which the character is written doesn't fit with the tone of the show. He's more like a villain from a poor Tarantino knock-off, Tarantino generally makes this type of character work by writing far better dialogue.


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2017)

TruXta said:


> It's not always the physical gore that gets people though. Some people might have found Carl having to kill his mum much more gruesome.


That's the only death in the series which comes close, but her death was in part a medical emergency rather than the act of a sadistic murderer and as a character she wasn't nearly as popular or considered as likeable as Glenn. Under the circumstances, Carl's act was heroic, not sadistic and he's still alive and seems relatively well adjusted. Glenn's death wasn't just he physical violence either, in a way the worst thing about it that Negan makes him aware of his hopeless physical state.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2017)

Reno said:


> That's the only death in the series which comes close, but her death was in part a medical emergency rather than the act of a sadistic murderer and as a character she wasn't nearly as popular or considered as likeable as Glenn. Glenn's death wasn't just he physical violence either, in a way the worst thing about it that Negan makes him aware of his hopeless physical state.


I dunno. I did think it was pretty brutal but I don't think it was beyond what they've done in the past. Torture porn? Nah.


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Watched it on Amazon, which I'm sure has the uncut episode.  Most of the head bashing is done at a distance or off screen IIRC.  I just didn't think it was any more gruesome or shocking than usual TWD, and it's a good bit off many recent hardcore horror films.  Okay, a moment I remember standing out for me was the shooting of Carol's zombified daughter in S2.  To see a kid (even a zombie one) shot repeatedly is something of a mainstream taboo (IMO).


Sorry, I think our empathy receptors work differently there. Sure, Carol's daughter being revealed to be a zombie was upsetting after all that time, but upsetting scenes involving zombie children have been a staple of the genre since Night of the Living Dead. Shooting a zombie, even a child zombie, really doesn't compare to torturing to death a lead character for several minutes. The head bashing of Glenn wasn't repeated too explicitly because we'd just shown exactly how that looks with Abraham's death, so we didn't need to see how that looks in close up again. With Glenn's ordeal we spend a fair amount of seeing his cracked skull with his popped out eye, which I at least found enough to go for a cup of tea half way through.


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2017)

TruXta said:


> I dunno. I did think it was pretty brutal but I don't think it was beyond what they've done in the past. Torture porn? Nah.


Glenn's death is pretty similar to what is one of the most notorious scenes in the first Hostel, the film for which the press invented the term torture porn. Only in Hostel that happens to a marginal character. When it comes to explicit physical violence, the destruction of the eye has always been the biggest cinematic taboo, starting with Un chien andalou.

I don't have a problem with explicit gore in horror, but with The Walking Dead I get the feeling it's there to make up for the fact that dramatically it has to become very stale. Glenn's sadistic death is the thing everybody has been talking about when it comes to the season.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2017)

Reno said:


> Glenn's death is pretty similar to what is one of the most notorious scenes in the first Hostel, the film for which the press invented the term torture porn. Only in Hostel that happens to a marginal character. When it comes to explicit physical violence, the destruction of the eye has always been the biggest cinematic taboo, starting with Un chien andalou.


I've not seen the hostel movies so I'll take your word for it. I don't think this is the first time someone in the show has had their eyes destroyed though. Pretty sure I can recall some righteous gouging.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 21, 2017)

I definitely think Glenn's death was the most extreme scene they've had so far. By a long way. Before that I think Noah's death was the most extreme for me (seeing him ripped apart alive in close-up by the walkers in the revolving doors).
I've read that the outcry after Glenn has made them tone down some of the violence in the rest of the season. Which is a shame.


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2017)

TruXta said:


> I've not seen the hostel movies so I'll take your word for it. I don't think this is the first time someone in the show has had their eyes destroyed though. Pretty sure I can recall some righteous gouging.



Carl did, but it wasn't nearly as explicit as seeing Glenn there for multiple shots with his popped out eye hanging there. It's not one single thing which makes the scene so upsetting, it's a number of thing, from Glenn being a fan favourite, to the eye popping, to the amount of time it took for him to die and how aware he was made of what had been done to him. Anyways, I can't explain to you an emotional response, which was very upsetting to many people.

The only vaguely clever thing of killing off Glenn in a surprise move was that it put his fake death into perspective, which many fans didn't like. It gave it a Final Destination enivability of death having him marked and there was no escape.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 23, 2017)

Reno said:


> Jeffrey Dean Morgan has charisma as an actor, he often gets cast as romantic leads, but the way the character is conceived is a teenager's idea of what's a cool villain or at least that's how he sees himself. I think the smarmy self-awareness with which the character is written doesn't fit with the tone of the show. He's more like a villain from a poor Tarantino knock-off, Tarantino generally makes this type of character work by writing far better dialogue.



I think the character is intimidating like a panto villian. I like his one liners in a dad joke/80's Schwarzenegger sort of way.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 24, 2017)

Is it back?


----------



## Reno (Jan 24, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> I think the character is intimidating like a panto villian. I like his one liners in a dad joke/80's Schwarzenegger sort of way.


I never liked Schwarzenegger, so there...


----------



## zoooo (Jan 24, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Is it back?


Not until mid Feb!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2017)

Reno said:


> I never liked Schwarzenegger, so there...


 you're dead to me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2017)

I hope it picks up when it returns. This habit of mid season water treading is really boring.

Negan has just become comic grotesque, a prancing pantomine dame. For all his swagger and violence he's not really that terrifying. Wouldn't be suprised if his old life was as a lonely geek gamer who lived his life through cheap horror movies and old episodes of jackass.

If Frank from Blue Velvet was running a crew I'd be shitting myself.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 24, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> and old episodes of jackass.


He basically is an evil version of Johnny Knoxville. I've thought that from the start.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jan 25, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I hope it picks up when it returns. This habit of mid season water treading is really boring.
> 
> Negan has just become comic grotesque, a prancing pantomine dame. For all his swagger and violence he's not really that terrifying. Wouldn't be suprised if his old life was as a lonely geek gamer who lived his life through cheap horror movies and old episodes of jackass.
> 
> If Frank from Blue Velvet was running a crew I'd be shitting myself.


I think he's more like the jock who has inherited the earth, there's finally no-one to tell him what he is doing is wrong, no repercussions and enough wannabe cool kids to intimidate the weak.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2017)

Ok so I finally got around to watching this. I've tried to do it sober but it's just too damn boring. However if you are a bit drunk and getting on with something else while it's on (washing up for instance) it's quite an enjoyable jaunt. 
One question, why didn't they just shoot that negan fellow? Everyone has had so much opportunity to give it a crack. They've done that shit before a million times, it's like they enjoy crying like babies and cowering out of character.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 12, 2017)

If he is shot dead, there will certainly be one or more of his followers who will immediately seek to capitalise on the situation and take over. Because of their sheer numbers, things won't get any better for anyone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> If he is shot dead, there will certainly be one or of his followers who will immediately seek to capitalise on the situation and take over. Because of their sheer numbers, things won't get any better for anyone.


But they have also battled against that kind of shit before too.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 12, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But they have also battled against that kind of shit before too.



What 100+ mofos with machine guns?


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> One question, why didn't they just shoot that negan fellow? Everyone has had so much opportunity to give it a crack. They've done that shit before a million times, it's like they enjoy crying like babies and cowering out of character.


I thought the same. There were alternatives to letting themselves be exploited by Negan & Co. This season even showed you an alternative by introducing us to a community who managed to escape their clutches and they weren't even that far away. Wonky plotting as so often on this series.

I will say that despite all of its faults and this being a poor season so far, I till kind of enjoy the show. I just can never get enough of seeing zombies get hacked to bits.


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2017)

...and for superior zombie entertainment, 2016 produced two great zombie films, despite the genre being rather tired. Train to Busan and especially The Girl with all the Gifts, a zombie film with heart and brains in more sense than one.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 12, 2017)

Reno said:


> I thought the same. There were alternatives to letting themselves be exploited by Negan & Co.


How? They were seriously outnumbered. The only way would to have been to leave Alexandria and run away to somewhere else.

Edit: And what about Daryl?



> This season even showed you an alternative by introducing us to a community who managed to escape their clutches and they weren't even that far away. Wonky plotting as so often on this series.



Who?


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Who?



The Seaside community.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 12, 2017)

Reno said:


> The Seaside community.


They are hardly untouched by Negan and his cohorts. And the only reason they've managed to fend them off is by hiding from them and taking extreme measures to ensure that the secret of their location is kept.


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> They are hardly untouched by Negan and his cohorts. And the only reason they've managed to fend them off is by hiding from them and taking extreme measures to ensure that the secret of their location is kept.


Of course they weren't untouched by Negan, that's the point. But they found a solution to not become his lackeys. And as Dotty said, our gang has been in the same fix a few times already. I would have just escaped at night instead of putting up with him. I don't buy that they would have been found.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 12, 2017)

Reno said:


> Of course they weren't untouched by Negan, that's the point. But they found a solution to not become his lackeys. And as Dotty said, our gang has been in the same fix a few times already. I would have just escaped at night instead of putting up with him. I don't buy that they would have been found.



I think the whole point is that Rick was their "leader" and wasn't able to instigate such a plan as he might have done in the old days, and that the others wouldn't have done it without him on board.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 12, 2017)

I think the first half of the season was all about how Rick lost his way (and his right hand man) and they lost their leadership. But it seems like they're all going to be back on form for the second half and up for a fight.


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 13, 2017)

I can't wait for tonight!
I do hope Negan gets to meet Shiva 
I can't wait to find out who those boots belonged to in the last episode.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh, I completely forgot about those boots.
EXCELLENT herd scene in this week's. Thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 14, 2017)

It was like a massive cheese wire 
It was nice to see Rick smiling at the end..I think he's found his army!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 14, 2017)

Unlike me, but I spotted the shadow sitting up in the back of the car as Gabriel drove off. Who was that I wonder?


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 14, 2017)

I noticed that....it was a large outline!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 14, 2017)

Oooh, I didn't see that. Proof I should watch every episode twice.

I didn't realise until the end that Gabriel had left the wall unguarded when he crept off. That's kind of worrying, and suggests he's lost his tiny mind.


----------



## WellRounded (Feb 14, 2017)

Quite convenient the gang stumbling into that large group of previously unknown people just when they were looking to raise an army to fight Negan . . . 

I know the leader of Hilltop is supposed to be a bumbling coward, but I was quite annoyed at the gang for berating him for not wanting to fight Negan - Rick was advocating the same as he was only a few days before

The car slicer was good though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 15, 2017)

WellRounded said:


> Quite convenient the gang stumbling into that large group of previously unknown people just when they were looking to raise an army to fight Negan . . .
> 
> I know the leader of Hilltop is supposed to be a bumbling coward, but I was quite annoyed at the gang for berating him for not wanting to fight Negan - Rick was advocating the same as he was only a few days before
> 
> The car slicer was good though.



Isn't that gang the Oceanside community that Tara briefly hung out with?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 16, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Isn't that gang the Oceanside community that Tara briefly hung out with?



I thought it might be. Looked to be all women?


----------



## BigTom (Feb 16, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Isn't that gang the Oceanside community that Tara briefly hung out with?



That was my first thought but Tara is still with the group so she's not gone to get them and didn't look like she recognised them in the final scene. Unless she told Gabriel about the community, because it's something to do with him leaving and the figure in the back of the car when he did.


----------



## WellRounded (Feb 16, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Isn't that gang the Oceanside community that Tara briefly hung out with?



I didn't recognise any of the group, but it could be, I'll have to rewatch. If it is them, something big must have happened for them to leave their hideaway en masse.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 16, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I thought it might be. Looked to be all women?



There was men


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 16, 2017)

I thought they were all kids


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 16, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> I thought they were all kids



"Connnnnsider yourself...."


----------



## zoooo (Feb 16, 2017)

There were definitely men. But it was mostly women.
The group Tara met only had no men because Negan had killed them all. So men could have since joined them.
But I still don't really think it was them.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 21, 2017)

The show is losing me again, that was a really badly written episode, laughable in parts.

The conversation / fight between Daryl and Richard was badly done and the dialogue stilted, Morgan's views don't make sense given the context that he knows a confrontation is inevitable, and don't even get me started on the logic of allowing just anyone to come in and pet the fucking tiger 

And that's before we even get to the dump people and Rick's whole negotiation with them. Not only have these weirdos fallen back to cavemen grunting and living in shite just 2 years after the outbreak began, but their philosophy is "we take, we don't bother" (to the extent that they literally watched the abandoned boat stash until someone else came and got it...someone they would then have to bother to fight to take it from ).

And Rick expects these lazy fucks to help him fight a war? The only bonus of this new group is that they may be useful cannon fodder or the recipients of some delicious Negan mockery when he sees their set up.

Also Rosita needs to chill 

Gabriel made me laugh, Carol and Daryl was nice, and Metal Zombie Rancor fight was good, but otherwise a crap episode.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 21, 2017)

It needs a Chinook flyby or something to mix things up a bit.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Feb 21, 2017)

I want to know what special mushrooms the dump people are growing in the bins... they seemed off their nut. I'd like to see them unleash a few war-walkers against the saviours though.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2017)

I have to stop playing the mobile game before episodes come out. It contains spoilers.

I knew about the explosive trip wires beforehand (but not the mobile clothesline thankfully)
This week i knew spiky walkers would make an appearance.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> And that's before we even get to the dump people and Rick's whole negotiation with them. Not only have these weirdos fallen back to cavemen grunting and living in shite just 2 years after the outbreak began, but their philosophy is "we take, we don't bother" (to the extent that they literally watched the abandoned boat stash until someone else came and got it...someone they would then have to bother to fight to take it from ).



It was trying to make some commentary about post event evolution. I agree with you. The point it was making was ridiculous.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 21, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> The show is losing me again, that was a really badly written episode, laughable in parts.



You think too much.   I enjoyed it.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 21, 2017)

I fucking loved Daryl and the tiger. Loved Daryl finding Carol and asking her why she left (sniffle). And loved Rick's fight with the bizarre zombie at the weird Mad Max rubbish dump. All in all, great episode.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 21, 2017)

The weaponised walker was cool


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 21, 2017)

zoooo said:


> Loved Daryl finding Carol and asking her why she left (sniffle).



Though can't wait till she finds out what happened and goes apeshit.  I guess that's delayed pleasure.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, I can't wait for killer Carol to return.
To be fair though, maybe she needs someone to tell her to wake up, just like Daryl told Morgan.


----------



## WellRounded (Feb 22, 2017)

So, its a brand new group? Very large, and seemingly on the gangs doorstep? (I have always found TWDs geography a bit difficult to follow)

Quite convenient. And willing to fight a powerful, dangerous group on the say so of a stranger? In return for guns which they cant be arsed to get themselves? Okay . . . 

I can't see how good they'll be in a fight, but I suppose if you've lasted this long in the zombie apocalypse you must have something about you


----------



## WellRounded (Feb 22, 2017)

Did they also suggest that they were planing on turning Gabriel in one of those war zombies in the pit?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Feb 22, 2017)

zoooo said:


> Yes, I can't wait for killer Carol to return.
> To be fair though, maybe she needs someone to tell her to wake up, just like Daryl told Morgan.


I think Daryl is going to let Richard set the Saviours onto her as that wake up call. I don't think he would have lied otherwise - she'll either die (and is no longer the Carol he knows) or will Hulk out and return with furious vengeance...


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 22, 2017)

Pseudopsycho said:


> I think Daryl is going to let Richard set the Saviours onto her as that wake up call. I don't think he would have lied otherwise - she'll either die (and is no longer the Carol he knows) or will Hulk out and return with furious vengeance...


That doesn't make sense. If he wanted to give a "wake up call" then why wouldn't he just tell her straight out what happened, instead of leading her into a situation where the most likely outcome is that she will end up dead?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2017)

Daryl loves Carol like a sister/mother figure. There's no way he would risk her dying.
He didn't tell her because he just wanted her to be happy for a little while longer, and could see she wasn't ready to help in the fight. He's giving her an out so she doesn't have to.
It won't work out though, obviously.

(But if you were right, that would be kind of an interesting way to go!)


----------



## 8den (Feb 22, 2017)

1. Where the fuck did the semi-autistic grown up lost boys come? How did they manage to lose language skills? What the fuck?

2. How and why do you build a spiked armed zombie?


----------



## WellRounded (Feb 22, 2017)

I assume you place the spikes on a recently dead person, and just wait for them to change into a zombie. 

Why you do it, I'm not sure . . . Unless they have dozens or hundreds of them who they release upon their enemies?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Feb 22, 2017)

8den said:


> 1. Where the fuck did the semi-autistic grown up lost boys come? How did they manage to lose language skills? What the fuck?
> 
> 2. How and why do you build a spiked armed zombie?


I'm telling you -  it's the special mushrooms in the bins...


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2017)

Why not? It's not like they have much else to do.


----------



## WellRounded (Feb 22, 2017)

zoooo said:


> Why not? It's not like they have much else to do.



They seem to live in a dump . . . Sorting out their housing situation would strike me as more of a priority than messing around with zombies


----------



## 8den (Feb 22, 2017)

WellRounded said:


> I assume you place the spikes on a recently dead person, and just wait for them to change into a zombie.
> 
> Why you do it, I'm not sure . . . Unless they have dozens or hundreds of them who they release upon their enemies?



No human body is going to survive having a load of metal spikes through it, I mean structural not medically, we'd fall apart like meat on a poorly made kebab. 

Also civilisation collapsed what 2-3 years ago? So why the fuck are these adults talking like the kids from beyond the Thunderdome?


----------



## CrabbedOne (Feb 22, 2017)

8den said:


> No human body is going to survive having a load of metal spikes through it, I mean structural not medically, we'd fall apart like meat on a poorly made kebab.
> 
> Also civilisation collapsed what 2-3 years ago? So why the fuck are these adults talking like the kids from beyond the Thunderdome?


I thought Wilmslow was at least visually arresting performance art. It's very easy to nod off during TWD.

The Dreadlocked twit with the CGI'd pet tiger and medieval theme park pretensions is pretty lame as well.


----------



## 8den (Feb 22, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> I thought Wilmslow was at least visually arresting performance art. It's very easy to nod off during TWD.
> 
> The Dreadlocked twit with the CGI'd pet tiger and medieval theme park pretensions is pretty lame as well.




I literally have no idea what the fuck they're supposed to be, like the chorus in an avant garde production of greek tragedy. I don't think I've paid attention to an episode since Glenn died. I just have it on in the background when I'm playing video games.


----------



## WellRounded (Feb 22, 2017)

8den said:


> No human body is going to survive having a load of metal spikes through it, I mean structural not medically, we'd fall apart like meat on a poorly made kebab.



Its a show about zombies, since when were we concerned with medical accuracy?


----------



## 8den (Feb 22, 2017)

WellRounded said:


> Its a show about zombies, since when were we concerned with medical accuracy?



The metal zombie was the least of problems with the show, I can't get over the weirdness of the "up up" they were five minutes away from declaring the sun a magically piece of dung being pushed across the sky by a beetle.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2017)

8den said:


> I don't think I've paid attention to an episode since Glenn died. I just have it on in the background when I'm playing video games.


I wonder why you have so many questions about it then.


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 23, 2017)

zoooo said:


> Daryl loves Carol like a sister/mother figure


I don't think it's as innocent as that....given the opportunity and a 'come on' look, I think he'd be on her like a shot


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 23, 2017)

Isn't Daryl supposed to be struggling with his sexuality? That's why we haven't seen him make out with anyone yet.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 23, 2017)

Exactly. One day he and Rick will realise they've had sexual tension since episode 3 and they'll get together.

Daryl does not fancy Carol in the slightest, in my opinion. If anything (aside from Rick) he seems pretty asexual.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2017)

I think Daryl was abused by his father. I'm sure this was alluded to when he and the blond girl were out on their own and got drunk. She tried to come on to him and he got a tad angry.

There was certainly the suggestion he suffered at the hands of his drunk father. 

He has also transitioned from a white power redneck biker that hung on his brother's coat tails....yet remains alive despite his father and brother....

He is a survivor in more ways than one, like Carol, who also was a victim of abuse by her husband. I think this is their link. 

They are survivors of abuse and zombies....and they share loner tendencies, have trust issues, and are good at fucking people up when they need to.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think Daryl was abused by his father. I'm sure this was alluded to when he and the blond girl were out on their own and got drunk. She tried to come on to him and he got a tad angry.
> 
> There was certainly the suggestion he suffered at the hands of his drunk father.
> 
> ...



Eta: having just written all the above...and thinking 'are you talking shit Marky?' I did a quick bit of research....turns out Daryl dropped a book about surviving childhood sex abuse out of his bag infront of carol....back in Season 5

‘The Walking Dead’ Takes A Remarkable Two Steps Forward With One Step Back In Time


----------



## zoooo (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't think it was about sexual abuse. It was a book about survivors of child abuse in general. But I can't find a still of it.
Daryl was definitely physically abused by his dad, he has the scars all over his back. They've never confirmed any sexual abuse. But I wouldn't be surprised.
He and Carol definitely connect through that.


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 23, 2017)

I stand by my theory, no matter what level or connection they come together via, they will get it on, there _is_ a sexual chemistry between them....and there are times when everyone, even zombie killers, need affection and warmth from another human being.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes, but from Rick. 

Oh, also, I think I've noticed a few hints that they're setting up Carol and Ezekiel to get together.


----------



## maomao (Feb 25, 2017)

That was shit. Stig of the fucking dump was a joke. Up up up my arse.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 25, 2017)

That metal zombie was awesome. Looked a bit like Juidge Death or one of his mates


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 27, 2017)

That last episode was toss.
Reminded me of


----------



## CrabbedOne (Feb 27, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Isn't Daryl supposed to be struggling with his sexuality? That's why we haven't seen him make out with anyone yet.


Daryl is secretly trans.

They are planning a spin-off in which she bravely embraces her true identity and attempts to open an LBGT coffee/motorcycle boutique in zombie filled San Francisco: _Froth Of The Walking Dead_. Tom Hardy costars as Samantha a mumbling Mancunian Moto Guzzi enthusiast forever in very unsuitable heels.









Just kidding.


----------



## Yata (Feb 27, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Eta: having just written all the above...and thinking 'are you talking shit Marky?' I did a quick bit of research....turns out Daryl dropped a book about surviving childhood sex abuse out of his bag infront of carol....back in Season 5
> 
> ‘The Walking Dead’ Takes A Remarkable Two Steps Forward With One Step Back In Time


theres a game where you play as daryl that has his dad + merle in it, maybe theres some backstory in there somewhere but honestly the game is too shit for anyone  to want to look


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 28, 2017)

I wish Eugene would grow a set! ....he's painful to watch


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 1, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> I wish Eugene would grow a set! ....he's painful to watch



If he grew a set in front of Negan he'd be dead or in the same cell they slung Daryl, and he knows he'd break far easier.

He's surviving and learning, plus cautiously testing the boundaries where he feels it's safe (like fronting up at the line for items when he needed the drugs).

Stick most of us in that situation and we'd be saying "I'm Negan" before Jeffrey Dean Morgan had time to lean back, let alone ask the question 

Good ep for Dwight too, almost felt sorry for him in the house when he thought he was meeting up with his wife and found her goodbye letter, of course he then engineered a horrific murder slightly later, so the sympathy was limited.

Also Negan's red-headed 'wife' is an absolute smokeshow


----------



## WellRounded (Mar 3, 2017)

Bit of a filler episode that last one, which is a shame. 

I would have liked to have caught up with Rick a little this week, showing him finding the guns. Mainly because I don't want them to spend all next episode on some convoluted mission to find them


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2017)

My kid works at the Hilton Olympia and just sent this text:

"There's a walking dead convention at Olympia, and I was just in the lift with
h Herschel"


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2017)

Aw! The Hershel, or someone dressed up as Hershel...?


----------



## green.tea (Mar 5, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> If he grew a set in front of Negan he'd be dead or in the same cell they slung Daryl, and he knows he'd break far easier.
> 
> He's surviving and learning, plus cautiously testing the boundaries where he feels it's safe (like fronting up at the line for items when he needed the drugs).



His method of dealing with the saviours will probably prove to be more effective than Daryls and Ricks have thus far. He's stayed alive by manipulating other people. He's now Negans advisor on all scientific matters and so can advise him badly. But not yet because Negan is obviously currently testing his loyalty.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2017)

zoooo said:


> Aw! The Hershel, or someone dressed up as Hershel...?



The Hershal


----------



## zoooo (Mar 5, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Hershal


Ooooh, excellent! I still miss him.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 7, 2017)

What was all that lovely dovey stuff last night!
You could tell 'something' was going to happen to one of them, the build up was as subtle as a brick to the face....sadly it was the deer 

Those dump dwellers are getting on my nerves....I can't work out what the one with the dodgy fringe wants from Rick.....is she flirting with him!

I think Negan and Lucille better watch out.

I thought it was a very lacklustre episode.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 7, 2017)

I liked Michonne and Rick better as platonic friends. I think they had a better partnership then than they do now.
And Rick needs to stop making stupid decisions like killing a deer as a romantic offering/to get his leg over instead of killing zombies. The idiot. And the same for Michonne just dropping her sword and giving up when she thought Rick might be dead. That's not the kickass Michonne we know. They just don't work as a couple for me. Although I do acknowledge it's great that they have an interracial couple. (Which seems to still be unusual on US TV?)

Loved Tara's conversation with Judith though!


----------



## WellRounded (Mar 8, 2017)

Yep, a whole episode dedicated to getting the guns we all knew they would get . . . 

That said, I think the episode actually worked in making Michone/Rick a more believable couple. Before today, they didn't seem to have anything in common or have any affection for each other. But seeing them make each other laugh, hang out and  make out, brought the relationship to life a bit. If they had an episode like that when they first got together, we'd buy into it a bit more - imho.


----------



## maomao (Mar 8, 2017)

That deer was the worst special effects I've seen in this programme. It looked like it had been cut out with scissors. After the shit CGI zombie that fell in half on Negan's fence last week I'm wondering  if they've had their budget cut drastically or something. I'm starting to think that the last couple of episodes have taken the show to a truly unrescuable level of shiteness and unless they drop a bomb or something on the caveman talking stig of the dump people pretty soon I'm going to stop watching it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 8, 2017)

What the fuck was the cgi deer all about....ffs.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 8, 2017)

snap


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 13, 2017)

So have stick man and Carol finally got over themselves? 

Is it full steam ahead now?


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 13, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Is it full steam ahead now?



Not today.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 14, 2017)

Benjamin 
Richard 
Morgan 
Carol 

That's all I have to say......bring it on!


----------



## WellRounded (Mar 15, 2017)

So Morgan opposes all killings, then suddenly commits a brutal murder against a man who tried to engineer his own death? He wasn't even the one who killed the young boy, ffs!

And now he'll be in terminator mode brutally slaughtering everyone? And bi-polar Carol is about to be switched on as well . . .


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 16, 2017)

WellRounded said:


> And now he'll be in terminator mode brutally slaughtering everyone? And bi-polar Carol is about to be switched on as well . . .



Yeah, and what's wrong with that....we've waited long enough


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 25, 2017)

That last bit didn't make much sense. Where's the sense in running into the compound, alone, on a pointless and unwinnable suicide mission? Especially when Rick Is going to need all the bodies he can get for the fight to come.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 31, 2017)

I think Sasha will slip Negan the capsule....making drippy Eugene the one who kills Negan


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 31, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> I think Sasha will slip Negan the capsule....making drippy Eugene the one who kills Negan



Negan ain't dying for a while.  I believe in the comics... well, he ain't dead yet... but the series doesn't always follow the comics.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 3, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Negan ain't dying for a while.  I believe in the comics... well, he ain't dead yet... but the series doesn't always follow the comics.



I was hoping it would be all over tonight, sort of!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 4, 2017)

Meh.

The tiger attack was worth it, but the rest of the firefight was shot so poorly it was impossible to see who was aiming at what. 

A lot of time spent on the Sasha reveal when it could have been done in a much more concise way, which wouldn't have brought the building tension to a standstill each time we cut to her Abraham flashback / dream sequence.

As a season, they've stretched out the plot far too much, War should have been declared at the mid-point.

And besides the suicidal Sasha, no-one of any importance died, where's the stakes?

The cast have been good (Andrew Lincoln's performance in this ep was especially great) but they are let down by poor writing and odd directorial choices.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Meh.
> 
> The tiger attack was worth it, but the rest of the firefight was shot so poorly it was impossible to see who was aiming at what.
> 
> ...



You had me at meh.

The whole finale tried too hard with a twist then twist, a dream sequence then a deus ex machina which left me ultimately meh². Film student level of script writing.

Even the Neegan menace of 'ooh i'm going to kill your son' had no bite this time as i was like 'No you're not', 'See i told you he wasn't'.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 4, 2017)

I enjoyed it!

I actually squealed when Shiva made her entrance...classy female, steal the thunder from the hyped up men 

That bitch with the fringe needed stabbing in the face!

I think it would have better for the plot if Michonne had died.

No matter what happens in following series/episodes, they are not going to outdo the Lucille episode...the producers well and truly shot their bolt on that one...spoiling it in my eyes, I doubt anything can be worse...I'm willing to be wrong, though


----------



## baffled (Apr 4, 2017)

Awww the clever kitty knew to run passed dozens of good guys and only attack the baddies, bad guys with automatic assault weapons running to within 5 feet of our heroes before promptly being shot and what's with all the coffin nonsense when you've already got the whole town held at gunpoint.

Wish I could fuck this programme off but I've come this far I'll no doubt see it through now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 4, 2017)

Finale had it's problems, but I still enjoyed the shit out of it.


----------



## maomao (Apr 5, 2017)

Gromit said:


> You had me at meh.
> 
> The whole finale tried too hard with a twist then twist, a dream sequence then a deus ex machina which left me ultimately meh². Film student level of script writing.
> 
> Even the Neegan menace of 'ooh i'm going to kill your son' had no bite this time as i was like 'No you're not', 'See i told you he wasn't'.


It wasn't Deus Ex Machina. It was built up to and the only question was when they'd turn up. 

After a slow season I reckon that was an okay finale. I'm okay with the tiger knowing which people to attack. It's a pretty unlikely tiger anyway. Would have been happier if they'd taken the opportunity to kill off the Star Trek people though. They are starting to really piss me off.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 5, 2017)

maomao said:


> It wasn't Deus Ex Machina. It was built up to and the only question was when they'd turn up.
> 
> After a slow season I reckon that was an okay finale. I'm okay with the tiger knowing which people to attack. It's a pretty unlikely tiger anyway. Would have been happier if they'd taken the opportunity to kill off the Star Trek people though. They are starting to really piss me off.


Built up?!

I'd argue it was the absolute opposite. 

Fight with us?
No. 
What if your proxy son says you should?
I'll think about it... still no. 
Carol says?
No. 
What if the saviours really got in your face?
Nope. 
What if they kill someone?
Nope. 
What if...?
No I said. 

So I guess it's no then. 
Yep... it's no. Nothing, absolutely nothing can change my mind. 

Dah dah! Against all the odds here we are to the rescue!! Rousing monologue!


----------



## Yata (Apr 6, 2017)

the battle at the end was hilarious, i know its TV and they dont have a game of thrones budget but fucking hell it was so bad


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 6, 2017)

How did all the 'latecomers' get in unoticed?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 7, 2017)

This season's been pretty average. The finale, average. Dragging things out waaaaaaaaay too much.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

Excited as billy-o for tomorrow evening

ETA I mean THIS evening, we're into Monday already aren't we?


----------



## maomao (Oct 23, 2017)

Last series ruined it for me. Will watch it when I get round to it. Hope the Star Trek people are fucking gone.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 23, 2017)

maomao said:


> Last series ruined it for me. Will watch it when I get round to it. Hope the Star Trek people are fucking gone.


This, and it needs to get a lot more ruthless again. Kill yr idols and all that.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 23, 2017)

not bad opening episode. but funny how they had negan in sight but couldn't use the sniper riffle to take him out

the priest once again making another fucking daft decision

I hope we don't see the trash yard people for a while. Terribly written characters.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Oct 23, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> not bad opening episode. but funny how they had negan in sight but couldn't use the sniper riffle to take him out
> 
> the priest once again making another fucking daft decision
> 
> I hope we don't see the trash yard people for a while. Terribly written characters.


Thanks for that......not.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 23, 2017)

Really enjoyed episode 1 of season 8.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

No, donkyboy has a point. Big fuss made and immensely detailed plan, erm, planned to simply kill Negan..._which they have so much opportunity to actually do but then inexplicably don't_.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 23, 2017)

There were certainly some dumb moments which relied on characters doing silly things.. but it's a zombie show, not Shakespeare.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2017)

It had some Shakey in it

All good TV and film has to behave according to its own truth and world, and I think this show has lost some of that since the end of Season 6. Not that it's not enjoyable but it could be much better.


----------



## baffled (Oct 24, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> There were certainly some dumb moments which relied on characters doing silly things.. but it's a zombie show, not Shakespeare.



When the zombies are the least menacing thing about it then it’s not really a zombie show anymore, they’re little more than window dressing now.

Did I miss something but why/how was Negan outside at the end, I thought he ran back inside with the others once the shooting started.

Pretty poor for a 100th episode and season opener.


----------



## Yata (Oct 24, 2017)

its a zombie soap, this was even acknowledged by one of the creators in the comic before the last ones letters section in reference to romeros comments about it. used to look forward to new eps but its gone a bit shit now really


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 24, 2017)

How shit of a shot is this copper tho? i mean come on.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 24, 2017)

I really tried, as the episode was going on, to make sense of their 'plan' and thought they were being clever.

Turns out nope, just incredibly poor writing in both scene and dialogue.

Also - they appear to have forgotten Negan has an RPG (or two), what was the plan if he just whipped that out and said "fuck it"?

Where were the crack shot snipers / bowmen who took out all the guards from what appeared to be further away and trickier positions? They wait for a chance, Negan and his lieutenants' heads go pop, job done.

And what the fuck was Dwight supposed to do? Why didn't he just shoot them all in the back and wave Rick and the Gang in?

Maddening to watch.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 24, 2017)

TWD was never a "zombie show". The zombies are merely a McGuffin.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone got somewhere I can stream this on my phone from Cyprus please?


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 30, 2017)

Someone please punch this Jesus guy in the face with a crucifix. After all that he has seen. He still....


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyone else think this show is too fast paced and needs to slow down lol


----------



## cybershot (Oct 30, 2017)

Shit episode. 

Guns guns guns. Yawn


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 30, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Shit episode.
> 
> Guns guns guns. Yawn



i found myself forwarding the gunfight scenes a few times


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 30, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Shit episode.
> 
> Guns guns guns. Yawn



Yah, 45 minutes of people randomly shooting at shit.  Apparently this is the way it's to continue.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 30, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> i found myself forwarding the gunfight scenes a few times



So the whole episode pretty much?


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 30, 2017)

Morgan turning all Terminator had me


----------



## electroplated (Oct 30, 2017)

Might well have missed something obvious but I was a bit confused right at the end of ep2, it seemed like Rick & co's plan was working out more or less and then it ended leaving me wondering if in fact it was majorly flawed ?!


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 30, 2017)

Well the guns weren't there so something isn't right.  Also find it bizarre fans making a big deal about some i dont give a shit don't even remember him, character from season 1 coming back.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm sure that bullets where like gold dust before, and they must have shot off about 39,4993,089 rounds in one show.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Well the guns weren't there so something isn't right.  Also find it bizarre fans making a big deal about some i dont give a shit don't even remember him, character from season 1 coming back.



I only know who about 4-5 people are.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2017)

Utterly terrible episode. Writing - what there was of it - was shit. Plot - again, what little they bothered to include - was confusing. No tension, no peril, nothing.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 31, 2017)

It might take my Tara crush to get me through this season.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 31, 2017)

i've found some of the women in the saviours side more attractive


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 1, 2017)

this sums up the 2nd episode


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 1, 2017)

Some have mentioned bad acting by a guy who is one of the first shot. So went back and watched out for it and yep. the guy in green, the way he falls after being shot


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 6, 2017)

this beggars belief. 

they are actually taking in some of the saviours who surrendered. Someone please shoot Jesus in the nuts. 

I think Carl will die this season. the shots of rick with his red eyes  looking somewhat stunned in episode one is probably him taking in carl's death.....


----------



## cybershot (Nov 6, 2017)

A better episode. But only just. I’m not sure what this current storyline serves other than dragging out the series for as long as possible.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't remember the guy who had Rick at gunpoint and recognized him (although I vaguely recall a gang in the 1st Season), and it was torturous spending what felt like a quarter of the episode on his shit monologues before Daryl killed him exactly as everyone was expecting 

Pointless.

Daryl too actually, he adds nothing to the show now and should have had his head caved in instead of Glenn, it would have been a nice left field moment of a show that is now very predictable.

Aaron and Eric's storyline was laughably acted too.

I keep watching and I'm not sure why


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 7, 2017)

watched it again. 

The Rick & Daryl scenes were genuinely tense as they looked in real trouble, but then you get the horrendous scenes with the King being too cocky & spouting Shakespearian bullshit and that fucking insane grinning - 'yet I still smile'. He really deserves to be shot between the eyes. 

Also shame they had to resort to ninja zombies again. Rolling down the hill and suddenly boom, there's one on top of Morgan.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 7, 2017)

Yah, ep 3 wasn't much of an improvement on the 2nd.  I usually find something to enjoy in the show, but it's getting to the point where it's verging on a chore to watch.  Some of the dialogue/acting even with established characters is terrible, the lack of tension really showing it up.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 13, 2017)

Still shit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 13, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Still shit.


Yep. It used to be believable within its universe but it's all over the place. Sometimes it's the ATeam with shitter dialogue, sometimes it's like a a piss poor seventh generation mimeograph of this terrific zombie show I used to watch a few years ago.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 14, 2017)

Shiva 

At least Negan didn't end up torturing her


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm quite surprised the writers have spent so long without Negan torturing the viewers.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 14, 2017)

episode 2 was poo....dribbling poo


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 14, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> episode 2 was poo....dribbling poo


Don't get excited about any improvement any time soon, mate.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 14, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Don't get excited about any improvement any time soon, mate.



It's proper jumped the shitty shark.....


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 14, 2017)

decided to stop watching before it gets any more shit.

i still think the TWD writers were copying the children's television classic - 'The Tribe.'


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 14, 2017)

That Shiva death was done already by Game of Thrones, almost exactly the same way, and everyone thought it was stupid then, why on earth the TWD show writers decided on that ending for her I don't know


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 15, 2017)

R.I.P Shiva


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> That Shiva death was done already by Game of Thrones, almost exactly the same way, and everyone thought it was stupid then, why on earth the TWD show writers decided on that ending for her I don't know



It's straight from the comics AFAIK, so probably before whatever you're referring to in GoT.

R.I.P. shitty CGI cat


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 20, 2017)

took 5 episode, but finally we had a non gun fight  episode. 

but yet again we negan within sight, but the prick priest missed


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 20, 2017)

By no means amazing, but probably the best episode of S8 so far.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 20, 2017)

I concur


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Nov 22, 2017)

Where the fuck did that helicopter come from.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 23, 2017)

There was a chopper in the first series flying above Atlanta wasnt there? They don't seem to have picked up on that theme again until now.

Jeez, thinking back, it used to be really good for the first couple of series, didn't it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 23, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> There was a chopper in the first series flying above Atlanta wasnt there? They don't seem to have picked up on that theme again until now.
> 
> Jeez, thinking back, it used to be really good for the first couple of series, didn't it?


Yeah. That's why I keep watching despite stuff like logic and a finite time on Earth.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 27, 2017)

better episode. good rest from the incessant gun play. 
the junk yard lot are the worst group WD has ever introduced. the language they use makes no sense. society has not broken down for generations for them to speak like this.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 27, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> better episode. good rest from the incessant gun play.
> the junk yard lot are the worst group WD has ever introduced. the language they use makes no sense. society has not broken down for generations for them to speak like this.



The token stupid race that normally get added to any sci-fi program.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 27, 2017)

having praised the episode, it still had it's roll eyes moments:

Carl suddenly unable to knife a zombie anymore. Also known as we haven't had any zombies in it this week so we better make a short stupid totally out of context scene.
Stupid Rick.
Naked Rick.
The 'Daryll turns up at the right moment again' regular feature 

And I still can't get to grips with Michonne and Rick as a couple. She is totally unattractive. Rick and Michael Burnham would have made a better couple


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 27, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> the language they use makes no sense. society has not broken down for generations for them to speak like this.



This is probably the thing that annoys me the most in the whole show.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm just so tired of the ill logic and unbelievable dialogue.


----------



## krink (Nov 28, 2017)

I think the helicopter will be how Negan escapes the sanctuary. I've enjoyed this season more than 7.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 28, 2017)

Rosita with the RPG was a fun moment (although she seemed awfully close to the explosion ), rest of the episode felt like place-holding.

That prisoner at Hilltop who's still overly loyal to Negan should have got a bullet straight away though, surprised Maggie didn't do it herself to make a point.

Rick's plan was dumb and Rick is dumb. It'll work out for him because plot-armour, but realistically (I know, I know) the garbage people would have shot him on sight, the smelly inarticulate weirdos.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 28, 2017)

That woman and her fringe gets right on my nerves, why are they back, useless load of backstabbers 
The best part for me was Maggie finally putting Gregory in his place, shame he didn't hit his head harder on the post


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 28, 2017)

The annoying part is the fact that they can clearly see they have a dangerous scheming SOB in that long haired saviour (who killed the kid Morgan trained) and YET they still let him live. He is beyond redemption.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 28, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Rosita with the RPG was a fun moment (although she seemed awfully close to the explosion ), rest of the episode felt like place-holding.



Heck, 45 minutes of Rosita would be cool.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 28, 2017)

the guy could have moved out the way.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2017)

I used to watch this, now it's just on.... you get me?


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 29, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> I used to watch this, now it's just on.... you get me?



Unfortunately, I think the majority of us get you!
It's not what it was.....I'm only hanging in out of a weird sense of loyalty, just


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 29, 2017)

Switched it off 15 mins in.
Looks like it’s going around in circles.

They have killed all the characters I liked.
The ones that made it, aren’t the characters we were introduced to.
They have changed beyond recognition in that they’re over developed.

That fucking junkyard yoda-wannabe tribe...who the fuck talks like that? I mean...really.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 29, 2017)

For me it's getting like Dexter after series four, I'll watch it but it will be in the background whilst I cook / clean the flat.

They can't drag it on for much longer, can they?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 29, 2017)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> They can't drag it on for much longer, can they?



If the comics keep going, they have a template...


----------



## cybershot (Dec 4, 2017)

Yay. A good episode.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 4, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Switched it off 15 mins in.
> Looks like it’s going around in circles.
> 
> They have killed all the characters I liked.
> ...



They remind me of the nihilists from The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2017)

Genuinely stopped caring about any of the characters and what little plot there is left.


----------



## oddworld (Dec 5, 2017)

Its got no oooomph anymore, apparently next weeks mid season finale is a shocker though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2017)

oddworld said:


> Its got no oooomph anymore, apparently next weeks mid season finale is a shocker though.


Why? Is it coherently written, genuinely perilous and relatively believable? That WOULD be a shocker.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 6, 2017)

latest ep no that impressive. An ep centered around Eugene and the trash people, I tried to follow it but the dialogue was ridiculous and mumbled, why cant these people talk in a way that most of us can understand? 

I cant be the only one to find it hard to understand what the hell that was being said-especially by Eugene. 

Why on earth does Rick need the trash lot anyway? And why go there single-handed when they could have killed him instantly? why should he now trust them when they've already gone back on one deal?


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 6, 2017)

We always need to ramp up the volume for this programme. I have to coax my partner to watch it with me now. I tell him ‘we have come this far, let’s see it through’.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 6, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> We always need to ramp up the volume for this programme



The sound mixing is awful, every conversation is whisper-quiet and then there's a gunshot or explosion that hurts my ears, each episode involves one hand on the remote


----------



## cybershot (Dec 6, 2017)

Is it me or is the HD quality of this show somewhat poor also?


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 10, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I think Carl will die this season. the shots of rick with his red eyes  looking somewhat stunned in episode one is probably him taking in carl's death.....



remember i predicted this on nov 6.  carl will be dead by tonight.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 11, 2017)

Well that was a bit of a car crash of an episode to say the least.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 11, 2017)

carl bitten my zombie. just as I predicted.

we really need to end this negan thing soon. it's dragging on and on...


----------



## MikeMcc (Dec 12, 2017)

About time the little stroppy shit died.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 12, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> carl bitten my zombie. just as I predicted.
> 
> we really need to end this negan thing soon. it's dragging on and on...


Agreed. I really want him to kill Rick and bring some life to the show.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 12, 2017)

Oof, I think this is where I tap out for good, that was shite from start to finish (honorable exception being Maggie going all Untouchables with the Saviors). 

A confusing and illogical episode made even worse by the decision to kill off essentially the character that the whole story is about 

On a more personal note they fired the kid just after promising him at least 3 more years and his family buying a house near the filming location, just shameful stuff all round.

I'm oot.


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 12, 2017)

3 more years!   

There maybe a miracle cure by the time it returns....
Coral, the one eyed God!

I was convinced Negan was going to do Maggie in...Lucille and the full family Rhee.


----------



## yardbird (Dec 12, 2017)

All my feeds got jumped on. Not able to watch it yet, I'm just about to go on a search. ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 12, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Oof, I think this is where I tap out for good, that was shite from start to finish (honorable exception being Maggie going all Untouchables with the Saviors).
> 
> A confusing and illogical episode made even worse by the decision to kill off essentially the character that the whole story is about
> 
> ...



He will survive. sure he has earned plenty of money and wont be short of offers, either.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 12, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> On a more personal note they fired the kid just after promising him at least 3 more years and his family buying a house near the filming location, just shameful stuff all round.



Pity the poor millionaires*.


*probably


----------



## cybershot (Dec 12, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> He will survive. sure he has earned plenty of money and wont be short of offers, either.



He's not a great actor, much in the same vain as the guy who plays Bran Stark isn't that good either, but at least he's doing a University degree at the same time too.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> carl bitten my zombie. just as I predicted.
> 
> we really need to end this negan thing soon. it's dragging on and on...



Negan thing ends this season I think, at least this stupid war.
Carl bit? Oh shit...Should I watch it?
Why are they killing him off? I can think of at least 10 shittier characters that get far too much screen time.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 12, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Carl bit? Oh shit...Should I watch it?
> Why are they killing him off?


Hmmm... Because he's utter shite and should have been killed off at least five seasons ago?


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 12, 2017)

that stupid hair alone is reason enough to kill him off


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 12, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> that stupid hair alone is reason enough to kill him off


Not to mention that stupid fucking hat!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2017)

Surely Jesus has shittier hair than Carl.
Crispy clean.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 12, 2017)

cybershot said:


> He's not a great actor, much in the same vain as the guy who plays Bran Stark isn't that good either, but at least he's doing a University degree at the same time too.



stop worrying about him. he will be fine


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 12, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Surely Jesus has shittier hair than Carl.
> Crispy clean.


But Jesus isn't as sickeningly obnoxious.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> But Jesus isn't as sickeningly obnoxious.



But it's clean, way too clean for a zombie apocalypse.
At least Carl's hair serves a purpose...


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 12, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> But it's clean, way too clean for a zombie apocalypse.


Timotei, innit.



Virtual Blue said:


> At least Carl's hair serves a purpose...


Effectively making him look an even bigger twat?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Oof, I think this is where I tap out for good, that was shite from start to finish (honorable exception being Maggie going all Untouchables with the Saviors).
> 
> A confusing and illogical episode made even worse by the decision to kill off essentially the character that the whole story is about
> 
> ...



I think I'm there too. Plotting and dialogue  nonsensical a significant amount of the time, editing and directing genuinely embarrassing.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 12, 2017)

its been suggested that carl got bitten by zombie when he met that asian dude and got in a tussle with the zombies-this may explain why he offered to sacrifice himself to negan as he knew he was going to turn, anyway. this makes more sense.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 12, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> its been suggested that carl got bitten by zombie when he met that asian dude and got in a tussle with the zombies-this may explain why he offered to sacrifice himself to negan as he knew he was going to turn, anyway. this makes more sense.



Yeah, there's some weird cuts and a shot of Carl looking at his torso during that scene that, in hindsight, make it obvious, but I'm sure they'll be shown in excruciating flashback to drive home the point in the next episode just in case anyone isn't clear.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 13, 2017)

Yep. just re-watched episode 6 scene. u can see a zombie going for a bite and then him looking at the bite as he gets up.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 13, 2017)

Not seen.
But was the Asian dude, Glen?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 13, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> stop worrying about him. he will be fine


Substance abuse to fill the gap, then the savings will run dry, then he'll sell drugs, then he'll get caught, go to jail and finally commit suicide. 

You call that fine?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 13, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Substance abuse to fill the gap, then the savings will run dry, then he'll sell drugs, then he'll get caught, go to jail and finally commit suicide.
> 
> You call that fine?



Yeah, I was Carl from that zombie show...yeah, The Walking Dead.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 13, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Not seen.
> But was the Asian dude, Glen?



Siddiq


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 14, 2017)

I only keep watching to hopefully see Eugene get killed off, cowardly, 2-faced, waste of space.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 14, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> I only keep watching to hopefully see Eugene get killed off, cowardly, 2-faced, waste of space.



He can't go. He clearly has the best hair on the show...


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 14, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> He can't go. He clearly has the best hair on the show...



He's a muppet with a mullet.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 14, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> I only keep watching to hopefully see Eugene get killed off, cowardly, 2-faced, waste of space.


I was hoping this series might show an improvement in the writing but the sudden switch to "we got them on the ropes" to "shit they've destroyed all opposition simultaneously" without no more explanation than 'Eugene' is utter nonsense.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Dec 14, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> I only keep watching to hopefully see Eugene get killed off, cowardly, 2-faced, waste of space.


Glass ball prediction..... I’m betting Eugene will turn on his master and  be the one to bump him off, heroically killing himself in the process.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 14, 2017)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Glass ball prediction..... I’m betting Eugene will turn on his master and  be the one to bump him off, heroically killing himself in the process.


I'm betting Carl sorts Negan when he turns.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm still waiting for Glen to keep to his word.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 14, 2017)

eugene needs to die.


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 15, 2017)

I reckon they'll capture Negan and put him in that cell where Rick and Mischone had a real heart to heart last season.



Spoiler



Only because someone I know has read the comics beyond the current timeline of the show and that's what happened


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 26, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> I think Carl will die this season. the shots of rick with his red eyes  looking somewhat stunned in episode one is probably him taking in carl's death.....



Just as I predicted last year....

And boy did it take Carl an age to pass away. i'm like enough of the talk, just die already so we can get to the next episode.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2018)

So i just went to stick it on, and seems i didn't watch the last one  that's how boring it's got of late/.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 27, 2018)

It was a pretty boring episode in that nothing happened.

So currently, either nothing happens, or loads of guns are being shot, which is equally as boring.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 5, 2018)

This week's was a bit better, nice ratio of dialogue to violence, some nice zombie kills and that reveal that the silly way the garbage pail kids talk is just an act (or that's how i took it?).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2018)

Time was I'd be desperate for the kids to go to bed on Monday nights so Mrs SI and I could watch Walking Dead. 

I haven't even watched last week's yet.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 6, 2018)

Yeah it was a better story telling episode.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 8, 2018)

I quite liked that episode, I even felt slightly sorry for Fringe woman, only slightly, mind.
I liked that crusher thing, like the old days, gore with added gore on top 

Negan even looked truly sad over Coral....then put the boot in about Rick being a shit dad 
I feel hopeful for the rest of the series....sort of


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 13, 2018)

Dwight was very selfless last night....or was he, still can't work him out.

Please, Maggie......save food and kill Gregory


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 13, 2018)

is it worth watching then?

is Carl dead yet?


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 13, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> is it worth watching then?
> 
> is Carl dead yet?


It's picked up, not dragging at the moment.
Yes, Carl has finally relieved us of our pain!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 13, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> is it worth watching then?
> 
> is Carl dead yet?


I'd wait and cram the first few episodes.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 13, 2018)

found this episode dull. anything to do with Gabrielle is boring. the swamp scene was boring. that whats her face who wanted to kill dwight made no sense considering she didn't have any issues switching sides when she was on the Guvonors camp.

and i cant be the only one who has  noticed how doctors seem to be killed off in this show. and as luck would have it, one doc gets shot dead and another who has 'medical training' just happens to join the caste.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 13, 2018)

It's been shit since the third series of summat, let's face it. Even the other half can't bring herself to watch it, and she like some terrible telly. I gave up ages ago but endured the first half of this series in the background.

A shame really, the first few series were good.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 19, 2018)

rick the prick does it again. 
has Neegan right in front of him. axe in hand, but decides he wants to play around first


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> It's been shit since the third series of summat, let's face it. Even the other half can't bring herself to watch it, and she like some terrible telly. I gave up ages ago but endured the first half of this series in the background.
> 
> A shame really, the first few series were good.


I'd agree, but the first series with Negan was good. Apart from that, as you say, it's been pretty damn awful since season three. 
I think everything to date could easily have been condensed into four or five seasons, and the show would have been much better for it.


----------



## Mrs D (Mar 19, 2018)

I am looking forward to Carl replacement boy going postal, he’s too much even for Carol to handle.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 19, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> rick the prick does it again.
> has Neegan right in front of him. axe in hand, but decides he wants to play around first



He coud have just walked up to the rolled car and done him there, instead of all guns blazing at the underneath of an overturned car!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2018)

Really enjoyed that episode - best in a while.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 23, 2018)

Best one in about 2 years!

w00t!


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 2, 2018)

Another dull episode. I've practically lost interest in this. it was good to see rick and morgan kill the saviours who escaped. Everything else was dull. was forwarding most scenes. hopefully next week will be a cracker now that neegan is back at his camp. will see what trevor has to say about what happened at the junk yard. 

I still cant stand the michone and rick relationship. she is so unattractive.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 9, 2018)

well.
simon is now a zombie
dwight has been rumbled and double tricked by neegan
neegan has rejected any hopes of reconciliation with rick and co.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 9, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> well.
> simon is now a zombie
> dwight has been rumbled and double tricked by neegan
> neegan has rejected any hopes of reconciliation with rick and co.



Your quote says more than the last 4 series have.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 16, 2018)

That was okay, somewhat short of amazing, but the thought of the show perhaps slowing down, and characters just talking, fills me with dread.  Dialogue scenes are generally awful these days.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 16, 2018)

Wern't we moaning there were too many guns before?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 16, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Wern't we moaning there were too many guns before?



Yeah, kind of.  The dialogue scenes are fine when the characters are facing off, but when it comes to emotional scenes or imparting wisdom, they are terrible.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2018)

I wasn't a Carl hater (I know there a few out there) in fact i thougbt he was pretty bad ass... but since he died I want him to just fuck off already. 

He is now The Walking Dead's Casper the Friendly Fucking Ghost!

Stop going the fuck on about dead Saint fucking Carl will you!!!


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 17, 2018)

yeah, this carl shit went on for too long.
Neegan living was a disappointment-yes I know about the comics.
What was totally left field was Jesus turning against Rick. That made no sense


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 18, 2018)

Anyone kept going with FTWD?  Apparently it's loads better now than TWD.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 18, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Anyone kept going with FTWD?  Apparently it's loads better now than TWD.


I'm up to date with it and watched the first of the new season last night. I won't spoil it for anyone but it was a good opening episode.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 8, 2018)

Not a bad start to season 9


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone got somewhere to watch online?


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Anyone got somewhere to watch online?


If you don’t torrent, you can purchase new episodes on Amazon and iTunes. With Amazon you can subscribe to the whole season which then downloads as soon as it’s aired in the US.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 9, 2018)

Unsure if to pick this up again.....damning review here - 

Dead show walking: is The Walking Dead limping towards doom or glory?

" if you were looking for an opportunity to quit and do something else with the extra 16 hours a year, you will be hard pressed to find a better one."


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2018)

For the start of season 9 reviews have been far better than for the last couple of seasons. They’ve  got a new showrunner and it looks like they are shaking things up with major cast changes and a soft reboot of the premise. I nearly threw in the towel during season 8 but I’ll give it another try.

The Walking Dead: Season 9 - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## cybershot (Oct 9, 2018)

It seems Rick's daughter aged about 5 years in the claimed '18 months' gap between the end of Season 8 and start of 9.


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> It seems Rick's daughter aged about 5 years in the claimed '18 months' gap between the end of Season 8 and start of 9.


Which is odd, considering she’s still played by the same pair of twins who have played her since season six.


----------



## Mrs D (Oct 9, 2018)

The first episode of Season 9 reminded me of The Bureau, that high-class soap opera that featured on The Day Today.

Also, who wears an unsheathed axe like this:


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 9, 2018)

Bit of a dull start tbh.  Probably only still watching to see how Samantha Morton and her storyline go.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 9, 2018)

comical that the writers think we should give a shit about a kid who we only met this episode, being killed. 

have to say maggie is right. this giving  the saviours a chance is ridiculous after all they went through.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 9, 2018)

Possibly the most ridiculous episode to date!



Spoiler: Ridiculous



We need to steal a horse-drawn plough and a cart from a museum, because not every single farm in America has a tractor with a plough! 



Could this shit get any worse?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 10, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Possibly the most ridiculous episode to date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



They are trying to get away from fuel depenancy. They can't uses horses to pull a tractor plough.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 22, 2018)

Well I think that's as much as I can stomach. 20 minutes into ep2 and I was bored out of my head. I was thinking that I'll watch until Rick leaves the show but I can't justify investment of time when there was just nothing happening. 

Shame I really wanted to see how it ended having invested so much time, but if they are going to keep it going for the sake of it, they're not interested in giving closure, so I'm off.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 22, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Well I think that's as much as I can stomach. 20 minutes into ep2 and I was bored out of my head. I was thinking that I'll watch until Rick leaves the show but I can't justify investment of time when there was just nothing happening.
> 
> Shame I really wanted to see how it ended having invested so much time, but if they are going to keep it going for the sake of it, they're not interested in giving closure, so I'm off.


I'm amazed at how they've managed to spread 3 seasons across 9. They really are milking this for every last drop.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 22, 2018)

i just forward the rick and michone lovey dovey parts as they are a terrible couple. total mismatch.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 23, 2018)

And Carol and the King...they seemed so false with each other.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2018)

I stopped watching this halfway through the last series. Don't regret it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 23, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Well I think that's as much as I can stomach. 20 minutes into ep2 and I was bored out of my head. I was thinking that I'll watch until Rick leaves the show but I can't justify investment of time when there was just nothing happening.
> 
> Shame I really wanted to see how it ended having invested so much time, but if they are going to keep it going for the sake of it, they're not interested in giving closure, so I'm off.



Same...episode 2 was pants.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 23, 2018)

you'll be back


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 23, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> you'll be back


Like rubbernecking at a gruesome car crash. It's hard not to.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 2, 2018)

So Rick will most likely die on Sunday


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 3, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> So Rick will most likely die on Sunday


Not a day too soon. He's more redundant than Carl ever was.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 4, 2018)

I will only rewatch this show if Glen makes a comeback.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> I will only rewatch this show if Glen makes a comeback.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 7, 2018)

strung out said:


> View attachment 151626



Only a flesh wound,
He can come back from that.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 9, 2018)

Judith Grimes


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 9, 2018)

that kid playing Judith just didn't look right casting for me.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 12, 2018)

Ep 6 best in a long time IMO.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 20, 2018)

another boring episode i was constantly forwarding. just love how these hoards of stealth zombies just appear out of thin air


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 26, 2018)

one of the best episodes in a long long time. Jesus is dead. no resurrection for him. negan escaped.


----------



## rekil (Jan 6, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I stopped watching this halfway through the last series. Don't regret it.


You haven't missed anything. JAMC got a few pennies for this bit. Happy When It's Brains. 



Spoiler


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 11, 2019)

Rather enjoyed tonight's episode, though get the feeling I'm in the minority!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 11, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Rather enjoyed tonight's episode, though get the feeling I'm in the minority!


I haven't seen it yet, but I'll assume it isn't getting any better.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 11, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but I'll assume it isn't getting any better.



At least then you have the chance of being pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 12, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> At least then you have the chance of being pleasantly surprised.


This is true. 
I wasn't.


Spoiler: Although



I did enjoy Negan becoming Negan again.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 19, 2019)

Quite enjoyed this week's episode, with the introduction of Samantha Morton.  I always think of her as Morvern Callar (I love that film).  Was quite surprised by her appearance now - though dunno why, given Morvern Callar was 17 years ago...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 19, 2019)

Crikey. Are people still watching TWD?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 19, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Crikey. Are people still watching TWD?



I am.


----------



## maomao (Feb 19, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Crikey. Are people still watching TWD?


Mrs maomao keeps trying to get me to watch it cause she's too scared to watch alone but after CGI bambi and the Star Trek people I'm not watching that shit anymore. She'll have to man up or miss out.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 25, 2019)

Another good ep.


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2019)

For some reason I still haven’t given up on the show and I’m working my way through season 10 with gritted teeth, even though for the last three seasons I’ve mostly been hate-watching it. They’ve killed off or gotten rid of most of the regular characters, replacing them with forgettable ones (I still don’t know who most of them are)  and the ratings have dropped to its lowest ever. Why is the show still shambling on ? It been renewed for an 11th season too. Will I have to watch it ? Please make it stop.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 15, 2019)

Reno said:


> For some reason I still haven’t given up on the show and I’m working my way through season 10 with gritted teeth, even though for the last three seasons I’ve mostly been hate-watching it. They’ve killed off or gotten rid of most of the regular characters, replacing them with forgettable ones (I still don’t know who most of them are)  and the ratings have dropped to its lowest ever. Why is the show still shambling on ? It been renewed for an 11th season too. Will I have to watch it ? Please make it stop.



I not seen since Negan was imprisoned.
What's happened since?

Is Glen definitely dead?
I thought there could be chance he was still alive.


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> I not seen since Negan was imprisoned.
> What's happened since?
> 
> Is Glen definitely dead?
> I thought there could be chance he was still alive.


Negan is where the rot truly set in, most annoying villain ever. He’s been semi-reformed at the moment.

There was that twist when it appeared that Glenn got killed off by zombies but wasn’t. There was no coming back from what Negan did to him though, maybe the most gruesome death a major tv character ever suffered. The actor Steven Yeun now has a successful film career, so there is no need for him to come back anyway.

Michonne is leaving this season and they are bringing Maggie back, who has been missing since season 9. Rick left in season 9 and the show feels like it’s lost it’s core since then. Daryl is first billed as the lead character but he still seems like a second banana.

Is there anybody who actually likes Eugene ? Why hasn’t that character been gruesomely killed off ages ago ?

Samantha Morton is The Big Bad now and she’s pretty good, but what has her career come to, to be stuck with this ?


----------



## Idaho (Dec 15, 2019)

Reno said:


> For some reason I still haven’t given up on the show and I’m working my way through season 10 with gritted teeth, even though for the last three seasons I’ve mostly been hate-watching it. They’ve killed off or gotten rid of most of the regular characters, replacing them with forgettable ones (I still don’t know who most of them are)  and the ratings have dropped to its lowest ever. Why is the show *still shambling on *? It been renewed for an 11th season too. Will I have to watch it ? *Please make it stop*.


It's kind of appropriate really.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> For some reason I still haven’t given up on the show and I’m working my way through season 10 with gritted teeth, even though for the last three seasons I’ve mostly been hate-watching it. They’ve killed off or gotten rid of most of the regular characters, replacing them with forgettable ones (I still don’t know who most of them are)  and the ratings have dropped to its lowest ever. Why is the show still shambling on ? It been renewed for an 11th season too. Will I have to watch it ? Please make it stop.


For some unknown reason, I just watched the season finale. I did try not to watch it but it's like a car crash. You know you shouldn't look but you can't help it. I can't post any spoilers because, as usual, nothing happened.
I was hoping beyond hope that Daryl and Carol would finally get together, go all Bonnie and Clyde, and shred the whole cast using a minigun they'd procured from a downed military helicopter. Negan survives but his legs have been blasted away below the knees, and Carol finally wipes that smug grin off his face with Lucille. Carol and Daryl walk off into the sunset, at which point a helicopter, silhouetted against the setting sun, lands in front of them, and Rick exits the helicopter, Carol and Daryl look at each other, look back at Rick, and chop him in half with the minigun.
But alas...


----------



## Bwark (Oct 12, 2020)

I don't like that you blasted Negan's legs off


Saul Goodman said:


> For some unknown reason, I just watched the season finale. I did try not to watch it but it's like a car crash. You know you shouldn't look but you can't help it. I can't post any spoilers because, as usual, nothing happened.
> I was hoping beyond hope that Daryl and Carol would finally get together, go all Bonnie and Clyde, and shred the whole cast using a minigun they'd procured from a downed military helicopter. Negan survives but his legs have been blasted away below the knees, and Carol finally wipes that smug grin off his face with Lucille. Carol and Daryl walk off into the sunset, at which point a helicopter, silhouetted against the setting sun, lands in front of them, and Rick exits the helicopter, Carol and Daryl look at each other, look back at Rick, and chop him in half with the minigun.
> But alas...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 12, 2020)

Bwark said:


> I don't like that you blasted Negan's legs off


It's a fitting end. He tries to run away as fast as his stumps can carry him but Carol walks along beside him until he finally concedes, and Carol lands Lucille in her final resting place.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 13, 2020)

I think it's decent enough at the moment, decent enough that when I tuned in for another episode last night, I was disappointed to find there wasn't one.

Show is rambling on because I think they're going to end it roughly in line with where the comics ended.

Then if y'all want some real pain, you can get stuck into the various spin-off shows.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 13, 2020)

Not content with Fear the Walking Dead which is now on to its 6th season, there's a second spin-off, The Walking Dead: World Beyond which seems to be a whimsical teen romcom or something.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 13, 2020)

Is the 10 finale out in UK? Where?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 13, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Is the 10 finale out in UK? Where?



Should be on NOW TV.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 11, 2020)

I woke up with this going round and round inside my head.


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2021)

Just started watching this.  Four episodes in.  

<not gonna read any of the the thread - want to avoid spoilers.  Loving it so far...>


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> Just started watching this.  Four episodes in.
> 
> <not gonna read any of the the thread - want to avoid spoilers.  Loving it so far...>



Be warned - season 2 will be a struggle but it really picks up steam after. Bear with it.


----------



## cybershot (May 16, 2021)

Ah the good early days. Before being suckered to stick with it because you’ve come this far. Thank god season 11 is the last. 

Those bolted on obviously filmed during covid season 10 episodes seemed a bit pointless bar the Neegan one.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2021)

Reckon it improved a lot, 
Fear the Walking Dead stumbled after season 3, although I hear it's improved by 6


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Be warned - season 2 will be a struggle but it really picks up steam after. Bear with it.



It’s pretty bloody traumatic so far! 

(I guess I’ll sleep during the week or something...)


----------



## maomao (May 16, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Ah the good early days. Before being suckered to stick with it because you’ve come this far. Thank god season 11 is the last.
> 
> Those bolted on obviously filmed during covid season 10 episodes seemed a bit pointless bar the Neegan one.


I made a clean break after a few episodes of the star trek rubbish dump people and never regretted it.


----------



## platinumsage (May 16, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Ah the good early days. Before being suckered to stick with it because you’ve come this far. Thank god season 11 is the last.
> 
> Those bolted on obviously filmed during covid season 10 episodes seemed a bit pointless bar the Neegan one.


I thought the Neegan one was going to be good based on this:




Absolute tedious load of crap. I shan't bother with season 11.


----------



## cybershot (May 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I thought the Neegan one was going to be good based on this:
> 
> View attachment 268500
> 
> ...



It was ok. It provided some back story, potentially set up a pointless neegan beginnings spin off. It was better than the others but not worthy of a 9 rating. 7 at best.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Be warned - season 2 will be a struggle but it really picks up steam after. Bear with it.



I really liked S2.


----------



## platinumsage (May 16, 2021)

cybershot said:


> It was ok. It provided some back story, potentially set up a pointless neegan beginnings spin off. It was better than the others but not worthy of a 9 rating. 7 at best.



I was hoping it would end with a zombified Negan battering Rick to death with Lucile or something. That flashback shit was worse than Lost.


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2021)

I remember watching this on the tube at 6 am on the way to work. Sat next to this old lady. And they were just walking around the perimeter of the prison casually shoving screwdrivers into zombie skulls and I was like "this poor woman doesn't need to see this at this time in the morning" so I turned it off and never went back.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 16, 2021)

I quite enjoyed the Negan epsiode, or maybe it stood out due to the rest of those filler episodes being terrible?


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Be warned - season 2 will be a struggle but it really picks up steam after. Bear with it.


Yes season 2 was slow and stodgy. Actually I like the last series , having Rick out of it was good.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 16, 2021)

I keep meaning to come back to it, I enjoyed the first few series - I got as far as them getting to that Terminus place and then never had the time to watch any more.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I thought the Neegan one was going to be good based on this:
> 
> View attachment 268500
> 
> ...



Tedious for some, but maybe spoilers for those who haven't caught up yet? Cheers!


----------



## cybershot (May 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Tedious for some, but maybe spoilers for those who haven't caught up yet? Cheers!



Not quite sure where the spoiler is there. Nothing happens of any note in those filler episodes. Besides it aired 6 weeks ago. Common sense says don’t click on a thread about a tv show you’re not up to speed on.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Not quite sure where the spoiler is there. Nothing happens of any note in those filler episodes. Besides it aired 6 weeks ago. Common sense says don’t click on a thread about a tv show you’re not up to speed on.



Fair enough.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 23, 2021)

Quite enjoyed the first ep of S11.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 27, 2021)

Started watching this again after missing 2 or 3 seasons.

Can someone please summarise what happened since Karl died? Where is Michone? And Dwight? How come Negan can talk (thought he had his throat slashed)? What happened to the rubbish tip tribe who spoke in shitty riddles?


----------



## Reno (Sep 27, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Started watching this again after missing 2 or 3 seasons.
> 
> Can someone please summarise what happened since Karl died? Where is Michone? And Dwight? How come Negan can talk (thought he had his throat slashed)? What happened to the rubbish tip tribe who spoke in shitty riddles?


Google the recaps for the seasons you haven't watched, then you can do each season in 5 minutes or so. They've been pretty similar, I jumped ship a couple seasons ago.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 27, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Started watching this again after missing 2 or 3 seasons.
> 
> Can someone please summarise what happened since Karl died? Where is Michone? And Dwight? How come Negan can talk (thought he had his throat slashed)? What happened to the rubbish tip tribe who spoke in shitty riddles?


Rick came out the shower and it was all a dream


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 27, 2021)

This new series is pretty enjoyable - not exactly ground-breaking, but enough to keep me absorbed and entertained.  Hopefully it goes out on a high.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 27, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Where is Michone? And Dwight? How come Negan can talk (thought he had his throat slashed)? What happened to the rubbish tip tribe who spoke in shitty riddles?



The actors fucked off. Negan came back because the actor needed the money or fame. Dunno they all died or something.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 27, 2021)

Reno said:


> Google the recaps for the seasons you haven't watched, then you can do each season in 5 minutes or so. They've been pretty similar, I jumped ship a couple seasons ago.


If you got rid of the boring, pointless filler, you could fit the last 4 seasons into 5 minutes.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 21, 2022)

Great, action-packed new episode with a _serious_ tease.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> The actors fucked off. Negan came back because the actor needed the money or fame. Dunno they all died or something.



Everyone dies, there is trauma, then more people come along and they die traumatically too.  Weird trauma porn.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 21, 2022)

Did anyone watch it then?  I'm planning on watching it later today.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Yes
I had to watch all as need closure. (No Spoiler from me)
Should been only Eight seasons long.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 23, 2022)

I stopped after season 8.

Not sure if I can be bothered to watch 9 & 10 to get to season 11.

Does season 11 work as a stand alone series?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 23, 2022)

No just padding


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 23, 2022)

I thought the final 4 episodes were pretty good.

God knows how they'll drag out all the spin off series to come.  No doubt I'll end up giving them a go anyway.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I thought the final 4 episodes were pretty good.
> 
> God knows how they'll drag out all the spin off series to come.  No doubt I'll end up giving them a go anyway.


Yes I thought they shifted into slightly new territory and the plot was good.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 3, 2022)

Last few eps were ok. My OH asked if I wanted to re-watch it from the beginning, and gave her a resounding no.


----------

